# 2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR STOP YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS



## LaReinaDelMundo

*This year the 2012 Lowrider Magazine Tour will be stopping in Woodland, CA. on Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012. 
We are dedicating the show to the 35 years of success that the magazine has been recognized throughout the world. 
We would also like to recognize the people who started this and made lowriding what it is today. 
This will be the last show on the tour to qualify for the Las Vegas Super Show Oct. 14, 2012.

FOR MORE INFORMATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
*​


----------



## Q-DOG

Count me in thats my home town b there Fasho!


----------



## Q-DOG

Hey I just noticed this date is on a saturday is that correct?


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

Q-DOG said:


> Hey I just noticed this date is on a saturday is that correct?


YES IT IS ! 

LOWRIDER HALL OF FAME 1997 LOW CREATIONS C.C.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LRM2012TOUR said:


> YES IT IS !
> 
> *LOWRIDER HALL OF FAME 1997 LOW CREATIONS C.C.*





Q-DOG said:


> Hey I just noticed this date is on a saturday is that correct?


----------



## veteranos

We were there last year , will be there this year again supporting the lowrider lifestyle.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## 64Rag

PREMACY C.C. will be in the house like last year.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*This year the 2012 Lowrider Magazine Tour will be stopping in Woodland, CA. on Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012. 
We are dedicating the show to the 35 years of success that the magazine has been recognized throughout the world. 
We would also like to recognize the people who started this and made lowriding what it is today. 
This will be the last show on the tour to qualify for the Las Vegas Super Show Oct. 14, 2012.

FOR MORE INFORMATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
*​*
35 Years of Lowrider - Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012*

*Celebrating 35 Years in the Life of Lowriding*










Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1204_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html#ixzz1nggD91Cc


​


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

LUXURIOUS will be reppin in full force


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Wassup Marcella. Lemme know if i can go up and dj again.


----------



## Clown Confusion

socios will be there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOWRIDER ain’t a word it’s a lifestyle.*



MR LUXURIOUS said:


> LUXURIOUS will be reppin in full force












:worship:










*LOWRIDER ain’t a word it’s a lifestyle. Can’t be down with the moment gotta be down with the movement.*​


----------



## chewie

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## STKN209

Will be there.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali4Life916

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Clown Confusion said:


> socios will be there











:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Will be there.....:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]








:worship:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*we will be there we had a great time last year *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> *we will be there we had a great time last year *












:thumbsup:


----------



## thelou

san jose's finest.will be in the house:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Will be there.....:thumbsup:











:worship:[/QUOTE]:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*This year the 2012 Lowrider Magazine Tour will be stopping in Woodland, CA. on Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012. 
We are dedicating the show to the 35 years of success that the magazine has been recognized throughout the world. 
We would also like to recognize the people who started this and made lowriding what it is today. 
This will be the last show on the tour to qualify for the Las Vegas Super Show Oct. 14, 2012.

FOR MORE INFORMATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
*​

*
35 Years of Lowrider - Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012*

*Celebrating 35 Years in the Life of Lowriding*










Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1204_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html#ixzz1nggD91Cc
​










*LOWRIDER *is not just a word it's a way of life!! It is the mutual celebration of our Pride, Lifestyle,Tradition, Culture and Heritage.​
Can’t be down with the moment gotta be down with the *LOWRIDER *movement!!!!.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

thelou said:


> san jose's finest.will be in the house:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

chewie said:


> :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Cali4Life916 said:


> TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*VIDEO: Exclusive Interview with Joe Ray & Saul Vargas*

*Editor Joe Ray and Tech Editor Saul Vargas gives us the low down on Lowriding.*



​


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

DESTINATION WILL BE THERE.:thumbsup:


----------



## milhouse91

NEW FRIENDS CC. WILL BE THERE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> DESTINATION WILL BE THERE.:thumbsup:





















milhouse91 said:


> NEW FRIENDS CC. WILL BE THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER

missed it last year :banghead: won't happen this year :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> missed it last year :banghead: won't happen this year :biggrin:


----------



## freky78

I heard that it's going to be a NIGHT CARSHOW on a saturday right? if it is thats going to be off the hook.:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

freky78 said:


> I heard that it's going to be a NIGHT CARSHOW on a saturday right? if it is thats going to be off the hook.:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Celebrating 35 Years in the Life of Lowriding* LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 1977-2012*

*WE HAVE ALREADY STARTED RECEIVING ON-LINE REGISTRATIONS WHICH MEANS WE KNOW THIS EVENT WILL SELL OUT EARLY FOR ANY INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*









*This year the 2012 Lowrider Magazine Tour will be stopping in Woodland, CA. on Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012. 
We are dedicating the show to the 35 years of success that the magazine has been recognized throughout the world. 
We would also like to recognize the people who started this and made lowriding what it is today. 
This will be the last show on the tour to qualify for the Las Vegas Super Show Oct. 14, 2012.

FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/

*​
*


35 Years of Lowrider - Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012

Celebrating 35 Years in the Life of Lowriding
*












​


----------



## Q-DOG

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


:thumbsup: NICE!


----------



## freky78

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


cool!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

STKN209 said:


> Will be there.....:thumbsup:





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Will be there.....:thumbsup:





STKN209 said:


> :worship:



:worship:[/QUOTE]:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## brn2hop

GOODTIMES RENO WILL BE THERE LIKE ALWAYS........:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

brn2hop said:


> GOODTIMES RENO WILL BE THERE LIKE ALWAYS........:biggrin:










:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*This year the 2012 Lowrider Magazine Tour will be stopping in Woodland, CA. on Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012. We are dedicating the show to the 35 years of success that the magazine has been recognized throughout the world. We would also like to recognize the people who started this and made lowriding what it is today.This will be the last show on the tour to qualify for the Las Vegas Super Show Oct. 14, 2012.

FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
**or call**: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*


​
*35 Years of Lowrider - Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012*

*Celebrating 35 Years in the Life of Lowriding*











Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1204_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html#ixzz1nggD91Cc
​










*LOWRIDER *is not just a word it's a way of life!! It is the mutual celebration of our Pride, Lifestyle,Tradition, Culture and Heritage.​

Can’t be down with the moment gotta be down with the *LOWRIDER *movement!!!!.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

freky78 said:


> cool!!!!


----------



## ciscosfc

_*INSPIRATIONS C.C WILL BE THERE!*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*35 Years of Lowrider - Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012*​

*Celebrating 35 Years in the Life of Lowriding*



LQ



LQ​








CLICK LINK TO READ MORE: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1204_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html#ixzz1nggD91Cc
​














*LOWRIDER *is not just a word it's a way of life!! It is the mutual celebration of our Pride, Lifestyle,Tradition, Culture and Heritage.​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ciscosfc said:


> _*INSPIRATIONS C.C WILL BE THERE!*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

djmikethecholodj said:


> Wassup Marcella. Lemme know if i can go up and dj again.


I WILL CALL YOU!!


----------



## eastbay_drop

Life's Finest will be there again


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*35 Years of Lowrider - Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012*

*35 Years of Lowrider - Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012*​


*Celebrating 35 Years in the Life of Lowriding*

​
CLICK LINK TO READ MORE: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1204_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html#ixzz1nggD91Cc


*LOWRIDER *is not just a word it's a way of life!! It is the mutual celebration of our Pride, Lifestyle,Tradition, Culture and Heritage.​


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

*Finally, after ALL THESE YEARS, a Saturday Show!!!*:h5::boink::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*35 Years of Lowrider - Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012*​

*Celebrating 35 Years in the Life of Lowriding*



LQ



LQ








L.Q.​





*Celebrating 35 Years in the Life of Lowriding*

​





CLICK LINK TO READ MORE: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1204_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html#ixzz1nggD91Cc


*LOWRIDER *is not just a word it's a way of life!! It is the mutual celebration of our Pride, Lifestyle,Tradition, Culture and Heritage.​












*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

eastbay_drop said:


> Life's Finest will be there again


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup: 


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *35 Years of Lowrider - Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012*​
> 
> *Celebrating 35 Years in the Life of Lowriding*
> 
> 
> 
> LQ
> 
> 
> 
> LQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.Q.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Celebrating 35 Years in the Life of Lowriding*
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLICK LINK TO READ MORE: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1204_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html#ixzz1nggD91Cc
> 
> 
> *LOWRIDER *is not just a word it's a way of life!! It is the mutual celebration of our Pride, Lifestyle,Tradition, Culture and Heritage.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *Finally, after ALL THESE YEARS, a Saturday Show!!!*:h5::boink::thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## COLD STEEL

Can't wait for this show right before Vegas and the only other lowrider magazine show tour stop. Going to be off the hook.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Very first issue: Lowrider Magazine #1, January 1977. Return with us now to those thrilling Cheech & Chong days of yesteryear, and enjoy.**Cover: an anonymous cute muchacha shoots a come-hither glance in an embroidered London Fog coat.
*​


















Lovely fender candy. Note the various carbon-dating cues of 1976: gaucho pants, high waist elephant bells, square headlights conversion.
​






























*Lowrider cruise to Gilroy, CA, a/k/a "Garlic Capital of America."
​






*



















*STONEDBROWN! That has to be the ultimate 70's band name.
​




*








*

​




"Santa Barbara Lovelies" gracing the fender of a '75 Malibu SS, next to an ad touting CBs and 8-track players. 










Two key NorCal lowrider clubs of the era: Thee Individuals, and Las Carruchitas.​



​*









*"Calecia Biker." Young vato stays on the scene with a gangsta lean. 

​

*









*All your friends in the joint will thank you.
​
*








*
​
*









*Keepin' it real.
​*


----------



## estilo71merced

estilo cc Merced califas will be in the house!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

estilo71merced said:


> estilo cc Merced califas will be in the house!!!!












WILL BE IN THE CASA CELEBRATING WITH US 35yrs IN THE LIFE OF LOWRIDING 
*"LOWRIDER MAGAZINE" *​


----------



## estilo71merced

What are the show hours? N what are the move in times?!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

estilo71merced said:


> What are the show hours? N what are the move in times?!!!!


This will be a Saturday evening show. We will begin Move-In on Friday after 4pm and run till mid-night because we have a lot of vehicles coming in from out of state and will be trying to accommodate. 
Saturday move-in will begin at 6am till 1p.m. we are trying to give a two hour opening before doors open to spectators for right now but could change.
More information will be posted soon. 

_*THIS YEAR WILL BE CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35 YEARS 1977-2012 SO AWARDS THIS YEAR WILL BE SPECIAL THEY WILL HAVE A COMMEMORATIVE LOGO.*_


----------



## Cali4Life916

TTT


----------



## watson rider

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Cali4Life916 said:


> TTT










:thumbsup:​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

watson rider said:


> ttt









:thumbsup:​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT









:thumbsup:​


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Impalas Magazine in the House again this year always a Great Show!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas Magazine in the House again this year always a Great Show!


LOOKING FORWARD TO HAVING YOU GUYS IN THE HOUSE!!!!​


----------



## djmikethecholodj

THE CHOLO DJ IN THE HOUSE


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:nicoderm:



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> This will be a Saturday evening show. We will begin Move-In on Friday after 4pm and run till mid-night because we have a lot of vehicles coming in from out of state and will be trying to accommodate.
> Saturday move-in will begin at 6am till 1p.m. we are trying to give a two hour opening before doors open to spectators for right now but could change.
> More information will be posted soon.
> 
> _*THIS YEAR WILL BE CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35 YEARS 1977-2012 SO AWARDS THIS YEAR WILL BE SPECIAL THEY WILL HAVE A COMMEMORATIVE LOGO.*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ IN THE HOUSE


YUP THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE IN THE CASA!!!!


----------



## jroman

* Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP]*


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACRAMENTO IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*This year the 2012 Lowrider Magazine Tour will be stopping in Woodland, CA. on Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012. We are dedicating the show to the 35 years of success that the magazine has been recognized throughout the world. We would also like to recognize the people who started this and made lowriding what it is today.This will be the last show on the tour to qualify for the Las Vegas Super Show Oct. 14, 2012.

FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
**or call**: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*

​












​
*Can’t be down with the moment gotta be down with the LOWRIDER movement!!!!.

**35 Years of Lowrider - Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012*​


*Celebrating 35 Years in the Life of Lowriding*
​

*CLICK LINK TO READ MORE: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1204_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html#ixzz1nggD91Cc


LOWRIDER is not just a word it's a way of life!! It is the mutual celebration of our Pride, Lifestyle,Tradition, Culture and Heritage.*​
*
*






















jroman said:


> * Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP]*


*
I.M. IN THE CASA !!!!!! *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACRAMENTO IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


















*WILL BE IN THE CASA !!!!*​


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

WICKED RIDAZ ARE GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE THAT DAY FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Celebrating 35 Years in the Life of Lowriding*








:thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

LQ, is in the house.


----------



## ciscosfc

*~INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB~ WILL BE THERE!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ciscosfc said:


> *~INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB~ WILL BE THERE!!!*










*
WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING!!!!*

​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*

This year the 2012 Lowrider Magazine Tour will be stopping in Woodland, CA. on Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012. We are dedicating the show to the 35 years of success that the magazine has been recognized throughout the world. We would also like to recognize the people who started this and made lowriding what it is today.This will be the last show on the tour to qualify for the Las Vegas Super Show Oct. 14, 2012.

FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
**or call**: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*

​
















​




*Can’t be down with the moment gotta be down with the LOWRIDER movement!!!!.

**35 Years of Lowrider - Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012*​


*Celebrating 35 Years in the Life of Lowriding*
​

*CLICK LINK TO READ MORE: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1204_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html#ixzz1nggD91Cc*
*
LOWRIDER is not just a word it's a way of life!! It is the mutual celebration of our Pride, Lifestyle,Tradition, Culture and Heritage.*​











​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:worship:



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> This year the 2012 Lowrider Magazine Tour will be stopping in Woodland, CA. on Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012. We are dedicating the show to the 35 years of success that the magazine has been recognized throughout the world. We would also like to recognize the people who started this and made lowriding what it is today.This will be the last show on the tour to qualify for the Las Vegas Super Show Oct. 14, 2012.
> 
> FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
> **or call**: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can’t be down with the moment gotta be down with the LOWRIDER movement!!!!.
> 
> **35 Years of Lowrider - Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012*​
> 
> 
> *Celebrating 35 Years in the Life of Lowriding*
> ​
> 
> *CLICK LINK TO READ MORE: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1204_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html#ixzz1nggD91Cc*
> *
> LOWRIDER is not just a word it's a way of life!! It is the mutual celebration of our Pride, Lifestyle,Tradition, Culture and Heritage.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## johnnie65

I'm sure Blvd Kings cc will be there!


----------



## jroman

*http://lqproductions.net

*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

johnnie65 said:


> I'm sure Blvd Kings cc will be there!











:thumbsup:​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR




----------



## Clown Confusion

just paid my pre reg


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Clown Confusion said:


> just paid my pre reg


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*
This year the 2012 Lowrider Magazine Tour will be stopping in Woodland, CA. on Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012. We are dedicating the show to the 35 years of success that the magazine has been recognized throughout the world. We would also like to recognize the people who started this and made lowriding what it is today.This will be the last show on the tour to qualify for the Las Vegas Super Show Oct. 14, 2012.

FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
**or call: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891

*​
*














*


Mr.Chop Top said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*35 Years of Lowrider - Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012*













*
FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
*

*or call: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*​


----------



## sjcruiser66

Looking good!!!. Since it is a night show, what time does it start and end on Saturday? Also how would I be able to know if I got an indoor spot or not? Thanks and hope to see you there!!:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35 YEARS 1977-2012*

This will be a Saturday evening show. We will begin Move-In on Friday after 4pm and run till mid-night because we have a lot of vehicles coming in from out of state and will be trying to accommodate. 
Saturday move-in will begin at 6am till 1p.m. we are trying to give a two hour opening before doors open to spectators for right now but could change.

*More information will be posted s**oon. 
*








_*THIS YEAR WILL BE CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35 YEARS 1977-2012 SO AWARDS THIS YEAR WILL BE SPECIAL THEY WILL HAVE A COMMEMORATIVE LOGO.*_



sjcruiser66 said:


> Looking good!!!. Since it is a night show, what time does it start and end on Saturday? Also how would I be able to know if I got an indoor spot or not? Thanks and hope to see you there!!:thumbsup:


*WHEN YOU REGISTER YOUR VEHICLE EITHER ON-LINE OR BY MAIL YOU MUST SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS TO BE CONSIDERED IN-DOOR. YOU WILL RECEIVE A CONFIRMATION IN THE MAIL OR BY EMAIL.

*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35 YEARS 1977-2012*

*


EL SOCIO said:





Click to expand...

*








:thumbsup:

​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
> *
> 
> *or call: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*​


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

WICKED RIDAZ C.C. PRESENTS OUR 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW HOP AND CONCERT AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA SUNDAY JUNE 3RD 2012. LIVE 
PERFORMANCES BY FREESTYLE LEGENDS DEBBIE DEB, CONNIE, AND NYASIA. PLUS MANY OTHER ARTISTS TO BE PERFORMING ALL MAJOR MAGAZINE COVERAGE EXPECTED GENERAL ADMISSION $10 ADVANCE PURCHASE , PRE REG CARS $20 / $25 DAY OF THE SHOW, BIKES AND PEDAL CARS PRE-REG $10 /$15 DAY OF SHOW, MOTORCYCLES $15 PRE REG $20 DAY OF THE SHOW. 
THERE WILL BE RAFFLES, BIKINI CONTEST, CAR HOP AND MORE DONT MISS OUT ON THIS SHOW

PRE- REG FORMS WILL BE UP SOON PLUS FLYER AND ADDITIONAL INFO. VENDORS CAN CONTACT ME BY PM SO STAY TUNED WITH MORE INFO.


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:nicoderm:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> This will be a Saturday evening show. We will begin Move-In on Friday after 4pm and run till mid-night because we have a lot of vehicles coming in from out of state and will be trying to accommodate.
> 
> Saturday move-in will begin at 6am till 1p.m. we are trying to give a two hour opening before doors open to spectators for right now but could change.
> 
> *More information will be posted s**oon.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*THIS YEAR WILL BE CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35 YEARS 1977-2012 SO AWARDS THIS YEAR WILL BE SPECIAL THEY WILL HAVE A COMMEMORATIVE LOGO.*_
> 
> 
> *WHEN YOU REGISTER YOUR VEHICLE EITHER ON-LINE OR BY MAIL YOU MUST SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS TO BE CONSIDERED IN-DOOR. YOU WILL RECEIVE A CONFIRMATION IN THE MAIL OR BY EMAIL.
> 
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*This September 29[SUP]th[/SUP] 2012 we are not only celebrating the 35yrs of Lowrider Magazine History, but we also want to recognize those individuals who have paved the way with blood, sweat and tears in the decade of the Lowrider Movement. We reserved a designated area at this year’s Woodland Car Show to honor those individuals. We want to welcome anyone who would like to participate in this by sharing and bringing their untold stories to light with photos, club history, newspaper articles, flyers, anything historical about your car, your club, etc. We believe that it is so important to educate our next generation the history of the lowrider culture so that they may carry on traditions as we cruise into the future.

*​

*If you would like more information please feel free to contact us at **: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*













*
FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
*









*
This year the 2012 Lowrider Magazine Tour will be stopping in Woodland, CA. on Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012. We are dedicating the show to the 35 years of success that the magazine has been recognized throughout the world. We would also like to recognize the people who started this and made lowriding what it is today.This will be the last show on the tour to qualify for the Las Vegas Super Show Oct. 14, 2012.

FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
**or call: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891

*

*







*


​


----------



## jroman

This would be nice to see. Real history


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *This September 29[SUP]th[/SUP] 2012 we are not only celebrating the 35yrs of Lowrider Magazine History, but we also want to recognize those individuals who have paved the way with blood, sweat and tears in the decade of the Lowrider Movement. We reserved a designated area at this year’s Woodland Car Show to honor those individuals. We want to welcome anyone who would like to participate in this by sharing and bringing their untold stories to light with photos, club history, newspaper articles, flyers, anything historical about your car, your club, etc. We believe that it is so important to educate our next generation the history of the lowrider culture so that they may carry on traditions as we cruise into the future.
> 
> *​
> 
> *If you would like more information please feel free to contact us at **: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This year the 2012 Lowrider Magazine Tour will be stopping in Woodland, CA. on Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012. We are dedicating the show to the 35 years of success that the magazine has been recognized throughout the world. We would also like to recognize the people who started this and made lowriding what it is today.This will be the last show on the tour to qualify for the Las Vegas Super Show Oct. 14, 2012.
> 
> FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
> **or call: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *This September 29[SUP]th[/SUP] 2012 we are not only celebrating the 35yrs of Lowrider Magazine History, but we also want to recognize those individuals who have paved the way with blood, sweat and tears in the decade of the Lowrider Movement. We reserved a designated area at this year’s Woodland Car Show to honor those individuals. We want to welcome anyone who would like to participate in this by sharing and bringing their untold stories to light with photos, club history, newspaper articles, flyers, anything historical about your car, your club, etc. We believe that it is so important to educate our next generation the history of the lowrider culture so that they may carry on traditions as we cruise into the future.
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> *If you would like more information please feel free to contact us at **: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This year the 2012 Lowrider Magazine Tour will be stopping in Woodland, CA. on Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012. We are dedicating the show to the 35 years of success that the magazine has been recognized throughout the world. We would also like to recognize the people who started this and made lowriding what it is today.This will be the last show on the tour to qualify for the Las Vegas Super Show Oct. 14, 2012.
> 
> FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
> **or call: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> ​


TTT


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

brn2hop said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35 YEARS 1977-2012*



EL RAIDER said:


> TTT


----------



## 64Rag

This should be one bad ass show last stop of the tour before Vegas and the only lowrider show in california. Can't wait.


----------



## jroman

* A lot has happen in 35 years. See ya'll this sept 29th.*


----------



## Mr.Negrito

Portland,OR Majestics C C thinking about hittin up that show


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

Mr.Negrito said:


> Portland,OR Majestics C C thinking about hittin up that show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*35 Years of Lowrider - 
35 Years Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012 

Celebrating 35 Years In The Life Of Lowriding*_


Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1203_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html


​



*







*



*THIS YEAR WILL BE CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35 YEARS 1977-2012 
SO AWARDS THIS YEAR
WILL BE SPECIAL THEY WILL HAVE A COMMEMORATIVE LOGO.*​


----------



## ciscosfc

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Negrito said:


> *Portland,OR Majestics C C thinking about hittin up that show*[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ciscosfc said:


> _*~TTT~*_


----------



## 87cutty530

You know we'll be there!! Big "I"


----------



## REGALHILOW

TTT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oaktownraider

IS THERE A FLIER OUT FOR THE VEGAS SHOW ON OCT.14TH. JUST WONDERING WHO IS PERFORMING AT THE SHOW IF ANYONE KNOWS OR HAS A FLIER CAN U POST IT THANKS.....


----------



## lupe

Que VIVA PADRINOS C.C.







[/ padrinos c.c. will be in the house


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

87cutty530 said:


> You know we'll be there!! Big "I"


\\








:thumbsup:​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

REGALHILOW said:


> TTT










​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*35 Years of Lowrider - 
35 Years Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012 

Celebrating 35 Years In The Life Of Lowriding*_


Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1203_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html


​




*







*



*THIS YEAR WILL BE CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35 YEARS 1977-2012 
SO AWARDS THIS YEAR
WILL BE SPECIAL THEY WILL HAVE A COMMEMORATIVE LOGO.*​[/QUOTE]



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *This September 29[SUP]th[/SUP] 2012 we are not only celebrating the 35yrs of Lowrider Magazine History, but we also want to recognize those individuals who have paved the way with blood, sweat and tears in the decade of the Lowrider Movement. We reserved a designated area at this year’s Woodland Car Show to honor those individuals. We want to welcome anyone who would like to participate in this by sharing and bringing their untold stories to light with photos, club history, newspaper articles, flyers, anything historical about your car, your club, etc. We believe that it is so important to educate our next generation the history of the lowrider culture so that they may carry on traditions as we cruise into the future.
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> *If you would like more information please feel free to contact us at **: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

T
T
T


----------



## jroman

The one and only stop in California, sept 29th 2012. Woodland


----------



## kilwar

Can't wait! I haven't been to a Lowrider Magazine Tour show since 1997.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:











:thumbsup:​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

lupe said:


> Que VIVA PADRINOS C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ padrinos c.c. will be in the house


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

kilwar said:


> Can't wait! I haven't been to a Lowrider Magazine Tour show since 1997.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> T
> T
> T


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*
35 Years Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012 

Celebrating 35 Years In The Life Of Lowriding*_


Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1203_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html


​
*







*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Lowrider Magazine in 1985-1988 - 35 Years*


*Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012. Celebrating 35 Years in the Life of Lowriding
*​








*Buckle up in those time machines- it's time for us to celebrate our 35 years in the game with a flashback to an era of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE that represented a creative time in the culture that was all about fun and creativity! We’re dedicating this month’s throwback section to the memories created during the mid-eighties, specifically 1985-1988.*

Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1205_lrmp_lowrider_magazine_in_1985_1988/viewall.html#ixzz1qFEGfRW7

​


----------



## jroman

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Lowrider Magazine in 1985-1988 - 35 Years*
> 
> 
> *Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012. Celebrating 35 Years in the Life of Lowriding
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Buckle up in those time machines- it's time for us to celebrate our 35 years in the game with a flashback to an era of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE that represented a creative time in the culture that was all about fun and creativity! We’re dedicating this month’s throwback section to the memories created during the mid-eighties, specifically 1985-1988.*
> 
> Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1205_lrmp_lowrider_magazine_in_1985_1988/viewall.html#ixzz1qFEGfRW7
> 
> ​


:h5::bowrofl:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:



LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


----------



## Oso64

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Oso64 said:


> View attachment 457344
> WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## nsane86

*It's going to be off the hook!!!
:run:














*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

nsane86 said:


> *It's going to be off the hook!!!
> :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










LOWRIDER QUEEN​


----------



## One hot summer 63

I might have to bring out my pops 63 impala , its been painted multi kandy for 31 years Still looking good. Car is well known in Sacramento a good part of lowrider history.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

One hot summer 63 said:


> I might have to bring out my pops 63 impala , its been painted multi kandy for 31 years Still looking good. Car is well known in Sacramento a good part of lowrider history.


*WE WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOUR DAD JOHN'S 63 IMPALA!! I KNOW YOUR DAD MUST HAVE A LOT OF OLD PICS TO SHARE FROM BACK IN THE DAY. LET ME KNOW IF HE WOULD LIKE TO DISPLAY ANY.*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*This September 29[SUP]th[/SUP] 2012 we are not only celebrating the 35yrs of Lowrider Magazine History, but we also want to recognize those individuals who have paved the way with blood, sweat and tears in the decade of the Lowrider Movement. We reserved a designated area at this year’s Woodland Car Show to honor those individuals. We want to welcome anyone who would like to participate in this by sharing and bringing their untold stories to light with photos, club history, newspaper articles, flyers, anything historical about your car, your club, etc. We believe that it is so important to educate our next generation the history of the lowrider culture so that they may carry on traditions as we cruise into the future.

*​



*If you would like more information please feel free to contact us at **: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*






*
FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
*









*
This year the 2012 Lowrider Magazine Tour will be stopping in Woodland, CA. on Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012. We are dedicating the show to the 35 years of success that the magazine has been recognized throughout the world. We would also like to recognize the people who started this and made lowriding what it is today.This will be the last show on the tour to qualify for the Las Vegas Super Show Oct. 14, 2012.

FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
**or call: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891

*

*







*



​


----------



## One hot summer 63

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WE WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOUR DAD JOHN'S 63 IMPALA!! I KNOW YOUR DAD MUST HAVE A LOT OF OLD PICS TO SHARE FROM BACK IN THE DAY. LET ME KNOW IF HE WOULD LIKE TO DISPLAY ANY.*


I'm hoping to get my pops car out to the show along with some old pics. 35th anniversary for lowrider magazine, he's car would be good to show since its been around for 31 years and is a good part of lowrider history. For the nor cal event.


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

I*Lowrider Magazine in 1985-1988 - 35 Years*


*Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012. Celebrating 35 Years in the Life of Lowriding
*​








*Buckle up in those time machines- it's time for us to celebrate our 35 years in the game with a flashback to an era of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE that represented a creative time in the culture that was all about fun and creativity! We’re dedicating this month’s throwback section to the memories created during the mid-eighties, specifically 1985-1988.*

Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1205_lrmp_lowrider_magazine_in_1985_1988/viewall.html#ixzz1qFEGfRW7

​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

One hot summer 63 said:


> I might have to bring out my pops 63 impala , its been painted multi kandy for 31 years Still looking good. Car is well known in Sacramento a good part of lowrider history.


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

One hot summer 63 said:


> I'm hoping to get my pops car out to the show along with some old pics. 35th anniversary for lowrider magazine, he's car would be good to show since its been around for 31 years and is a good part of lowrider history. For the nor cal event.


*LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING THOSE PICS ON DISPLAY FROM YOUR POP BACK IN THE DAY!!!!*​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR




----------



## STKN209

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*This year the 2012 Lowrider Magazine Tour will be stopping in Woodland, CA. on Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012. We are dedicating the show to the 35 years of success that the magazine has been recognized throughout the world.We would also like to recognize the people who started this and made lowriding what it is today.This will be the last show on the tour to qualify for the Las Vegas Super Show Oct. 14, 2012.
*








* FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK
*
*:http://lqproductions.net/
*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:wave:​


STKN209 said:


> TTT


----------



## 714uniques

Who will doing the judging for the show cars??


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

714uniques said:


> Who will doing the judging for the show cars??


 
​









"* OFFICIALLY JUDGED BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE JUDGES"*​


----------



## STKN209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *This year the 2012 Lowrider Magazine Tour will be stopping in Woodland, CA. on Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012. We are dedicating the show to the 35 years of success that the magazine has been recognized throughout the world.We would also like to recognize the people who started this and made lowriding what it is today.This will be the last show on the tour to qualify for the Las Vegas Super Show Oct. 14, 2012.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK
> *
> *:http://lqproductions.net/
> *​


i like that flier....:yes:


----------



## brn2hop

:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :wave:​


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

STKN209 said:


> i like that flier....:yes:













*OFFICIAL SPONSORS :
*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

STKN209 said:


> :thumbsup:



*NOTHING BUT LOVE & RESPECT
*








:worship:​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

brn2hop said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *OFFICIAL SPONSORS :
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*35 Years of Lowrider - 
35 Years Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012 

Celebrating 35 Years In The Life Of Lowriding*_










Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1203_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html


​




*If you would like more information please feel free to contact us at **: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*












*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW 

THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE 
TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS 
TO BE CONSIDERED.
OVERWHELMING REGISTRATIONS ARE COMING IN

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT 

SOME TOP CONTENDERS WILL BE ON DISPLAY 
MANY CARS WHO WILL BE SHOWING FOR THE FIRST TIME 
AND OTHERS WHO HAVE NEVER SHOWN IN CALIFORNIA
**
FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
*


*

*​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:yes:


Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*35 Years of Lowrider -
> 35 Years Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012
> 
> Celebrating 35 Years In The Life Of Lowriding*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1203_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you would like more information please feel free to contact us at **: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW
> 
> THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE
> TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS
> TO BE CONSIDERED.
> OVERWHELMING REGISTRATIONS ARE COMING IN
> 
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT
> 
> SOME TOP CONTENDERS WILL BE ON DISPLAY
> MANY CARS WHO WILL BE SHOWING FOR THE FIRST TIME
> AND OTHERS WHO HAVE NEVER SHOWN IN CALIFORNIA
> **
> FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> *​


:thumbsup:


----------



## m_monster66

CHEVITOS WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

m_monster66 said:


> CHEVITOS WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:










:thumbsup:​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*OFFICIAL SPONSORS :
*


----------



## LRM2012TOUR




----------



## eastbay_drop

Life's Finest will definitely be in the house like always


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

eastbay_drop said:


> Life's Finest will definitely be in the house like always


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ElProfeJose said:


> ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......
> 
> 
> WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*35 Years of Lowrider - 
35 Years Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012 

Celebrating 35 Years In The Life Of Lowriding*_










Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1203_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html
​
*If you would like more information please feel free to contact us at **: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*












*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW 

THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE 
TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS 
TO BE CONSIDERED.

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT 

SOME TOP CONTENDERS WILL BE ON DISPLAY 
**
FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
*
​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*35 Years of Lowrider - 
35 Years Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012 

Celebrating 35 Years In The Life Of Lowriding*_










Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1203_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*35 Years of Lowrider -
> 35 Years Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012
> 
> Celebrating 35 Years In The Life Of Lowriding*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1203_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html


----------



## MISTER ED

you guys have forgotten about this east coast......:tears:


----------



## EVIL91

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*35 Years of Lowrider -
> 35 Years Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012
> 
> Celebrating 35 Years In The Life Of Lowriding*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1203_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you would like more information please feel free to contact us at **: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW
> 
> THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE
> TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS
> TO BE CONSIDERED.
> OVERWHELMING REGISTRATIONS ARE COMING IN
> 
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT
> 
> SOME TOP CONTENDERS WILL BE ON DISPLAY
> MANY CARS WHO WILL BE SHOWING FOR THE FIRST TIME
> AND OTHERS WHO HAVE NEVER SHOWN IN CALIFORNIA
> **
> FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
> *
> 
> 
> *
> *​


*EVIL FAM WILL BE THERE*


----------



## EVIL91

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## One hot summer 63

Talked to pops about bringing out the 63 , he's not showing the car no more. He almost finished with he's 64 impala ss . Hopefully next year we can bring the new car out.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*OFFICIAL SPONSORS :

*
































_*35 Years of Lowrider - 
35 Years Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012 

Celebrating 35 Years In The Life Of Lowriding*_










Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1203_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html


​

*If you would like more information please feel free to contact us at **: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*





*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW 

THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE 
TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS 
TO BE CONSIDERED.
OVERWHELMING REGISTRATIONS ARE COMING IN

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT 

**FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
*







​




One hot summer 63 said:


> Talked to pops about bringing out the 63 , he's not showing the car no more. He almost finished with he's 64 impala ss . Hopefully next year we can bring the new car out.


*I HOPE YOU STILL COME OUT AND ENJOY THE SHOW WITH YOUR DAD.*


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:nicoderm:


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

:h5:


LRM2012TOUR said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## brn2hop

LOVE THAT ITS A SATURDAY SHOW..:thumbsup:....SUCKS DRIVING THERE AN BACK TO RENO ON A SUNDAY AN HIT WORK MONDAY MORNIN......:biggrin:
EVERYONE SHOULD GET TOGETHER FOR A CRUISE OR SOMETHING FOR AFTER THE SHOW MAKE IT MORE INTERESTING AN INTERACTIVE FOR ALL WHO WANNA HANG OUT.............:dunno:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*OFFICIAL SPONSORS :

*
































_*35 Years of Lowrider - 
35 Years Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012 

Celebrating 35 Years In The Life Of Lowriding*_










Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1203_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html


​
*If you would like more information please feel free to contact us at **: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*


*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW 

THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE 
TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS 
TO BE CONSIDERED.
OVERWHELMING REGISTRATIONS ARE COMING IN

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT 

**FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

brn2hop said:


> LOVE THAT ITS A SATURDAY SHOW..:thumbsup:....SUCKS DRIVING THERE AN BACK TO RENO ON A SUNDAY AN HIT WORK MONDAY MORNIN......:biggrin:
> EVERYONE SHOULD GET TOGETHER FOR A CRUISE OR SOMETHING FOR AFTER THE SHOW MAKE IT MORE INTERESTING AN INTERACTIVE FOR ALL WHO WANNA HANG OUT.............:dunno:


 







​


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *OFFICIAL SPONSORS :
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*35 Years of Lowrider -
> 35 Years Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012
> 
> Celebrating 35 Years In The Life Of Lowriding*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1203_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html
> 
> 
> ​
> *If you would like more information please feel free to contact us at **: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*
> 
> 
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW
> 
> THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE
> TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS
> TO BE CONSIDERED.
> OVERWHELMING REGISTRATIONS ARE COMING IN
> 
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT
> 
> **FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
> *


Those clips brought me way back, even as magazines we can only cover so much, video really keeps the memories forever.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Those clips brought me way back, even as magazines we can only cover so much, video really keeps the memories forever.


*IT'S WONDERFUL HOW LOWRIDER SCENE CAPTURES BOTH!!! *:yes:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:nicoderm:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


----------



## downlow82

PLAYERZDREAM :nicoderm:will be there to check things out:drama:


----------



## STKN209

TTT


----------



## sjshows

*San Jose Today TV show of Comcast Community Ch 15 www.CreaTVsj.org - giving fundraiser to cover expenses to cover Vegas show on June 3.
Attend the Show & Shine to help put shows on YouTube and community TV for the 2012 - like "Derek Ward Memorial Car/Bike Show '12", Streetlow Salas Show '12", "San Jose Bomb Show '12", Socios Show '12", "Low Vintage Show '12" and more!
Info 408 295-6456 - DJ Frank = A-Best Productions*


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

STKN209 said:


> TTT


:yes:


----------



## chewie




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*

Lowriders Vs Hot Rods - The Downshift Episode*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

chewie said:


>











:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 467695


:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............








AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.












WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## Blue94cady

Whats up reina how r u doing u now uniques cen cal well be there 

And u now i have to ask r u haveing a pedal car class  gracias


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ElProfeJose said:


> ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......
> 
> 
> WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............












:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up reina how r u doing u now uniques cen cal well be there
> 
> And u now i have to ask r u haveing a pedal car class  gracias


NO DOUBT UNIQUES CEN-CAL WILL BE REPRESENTING!!!!!

YES THERE WILL BE A PEDAL CAR CLASS AND CASH PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE









I KNOW YOUR SON WENT HOME WITH 1st PLACE AND THE CASH PRIZE LAST YEAR!!!


----------



## Blue94cady

Dis is in woodland last year


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Dis is in woodland last year


*VERY NICE SHAGGY, I REMEMBER YOU WERE ADDING YOUR FINISHING TOUCHES TILL RIGHT BEFORE SHOWTIME LAST YEAR. 
LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU AND YOUR SON AGAIN THIS YEAR. GOT A LOT OF LOVE FOR THE UNIQUES FAMILIA!!*:yes:


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks marcela it is one of the best shows so have to go 

R u haveing a pedal car class dis year


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*YES THERE WILL BE A PEDAL CAR CLASS AND CASH PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!!* 











Blue94cady said:


> Thanks marcela it is one of the best shows so have to go
> 
> R u haveing a pedal car class dis year


----------



## Blue94cady

Nice did lots more to it so we will se u there


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> Nice did lots more to it so we will se u there


nice


----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> nice


Whats up bro whats new


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up bro whats new


Nada just waiting on this weather to get better. it suck on my side of town one day is nice next day it snows lol its nuts how is it up there


----------



## Blue94cady

No snow but it rains lol


----------



## Blue94cady

Ur not doing things to rocks star after vegas ur the car to bet


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> Lowriders Vs Hot Rods - The Downshift Episode*


:thumbsup:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks marcela it is one of the best shows so have to go
> 
> R u haveing a pedal car class dis year





Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 467695


----------



## Zitro881

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YES THERE WILL BE A PEDAL CAR CLASS AND CASH PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!!*


Sounds cool. I might just have to make the trip


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks marcela it is one of the best shows so have to go
> 
> R u haveing a pedal car class dis year





Zitro881 said:


> Sounds cool. I might just have to make the trip




















L.Q. GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR THE UNIQUES FAMILIA!!!:thumbsup:​


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YES THERE WILL BE A PEDAL CAR CLASS AND CASH PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!!*


I'm done for the trip 2.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> I'm done for the trip 2.


Thinking I need more than one class for the pedal cars might need some help on figuring that out.;-)


----------



## Blue94cady

I think so maybe 3 class original-custom-full custom


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Thinking I need more than one class for the pedal cars might need some help on figuring that out.;-)


Yes. u do original streat mild and fool
uniques will b deep


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> I think so maybe 3 class original-custom-full custom





EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Yes. u do original streat mild and fool
> uniques will b deep


Will make it happen then thinking most members to for pedal car just like for cars & bikes have most members award


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> No snow but it rains lol


rain is better then snow bro see u at socios :h5:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Thinking I need more than one class for the pedal cars might need some help on figuring that out.;-)


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> I think so maybe 3 class original-custom-full custom


:thumbsup:


----------



## Zitro881

If shaggy goes, were all fighting for 2nd place
Lol


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Zitro881 said:


> If shaggy goes, were all fighting for 2nd place
> Lol


simon:h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Zitro881 said:


> If shaggy goes, were all fighting for 2nd place
> Lol





Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:





Mr.Chop Top said:


> :yes::yes::yes:





EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Yes. u do original streat mild and fool
> uniques will b deep





Blue94cady said:


> I think so maybe 3 class original-custom-full custom


*
WE WILL HAVE 3 CLASSES FOR PEDAL CAR (FULL-CUSTOM, CUSTOM, ORIGINAL ) 1ST, 2ND & 3RD IN EACH CATEGORY AND WINNER BEST OF SHOW CASH PRIZE*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*OFFICIAL SPONSORS :

*
































_*35 Years of Lowrider - 
35 Years Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012 

Celebrating 35 Years In The Life Of Lowriding*_










Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1203_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html


​



*If you would like more information please feel free to contact us at **: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*





*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW 

THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE 
TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS 
TO BE CONSIDERED.

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT 

**FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
*







​


----------



## Blue94cady

Nice thanks marcela


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> WE WILL HAVE 3 CLASSES FOR PEDAL CAR (FULL-CUSTOM, CUSTOM, ORIGINAL ) 1ST, 2ND & 3RD IN EACH CATEGORY AND WINNER BEST OF SHOW CASH PRIZE*


*GARCIAS *:worship:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

That what I'm taking about

compa julios is. taking that firt place


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> That what I'm taking about
> 
> compa julios is. taking that firt place





Mr.Chop Top said:


> *GARCIAS *:worship:





Blue94cady said:


> Nice thanks marcela


*MI LOWRIDER FAMILIA ES PRIMERO!!!!*


----------



## Zitro881

Will the pedal cars be included/considered for the special awards like
Best:
Paint
Murals
Display
Ect....

So shaggy can take those home too


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Zitro881 said:


> Will the pedal cars be included/considered for the special awards like
> Best:
> Paint
> Murals
> Display
> Ect....
> 
> So shaggy can take those home too


*YES I'M SURE I CAN MAKE THAT HAPPEN*:yes:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63'




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YES I'M SURE I CAN MAKE THAT HAPPEN*:yes:


Lol. ur the top dog in the club compa


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Lol. ur the top dog in the club compa


LOL!! I just know the work and money goes into building these amazing beautiful pedal cars it's long due should of been done long time ago.


----------



## Zitro881

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOL!! I just know the work and money goes into building these amazing beautiful pedal cars it's long due should of been done long time ago.


Thank you!
We appreciate it Alot. Thank you for the different categories.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Lol. ur the top dog in the club compa






An Official Club Compa Member!!!!:h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Zitro881 said:


> Thank you!
> We appreciate it Alot. Thank you for the different categories.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING ALL THE BEAUTIFUL PEDAL CARS, BIKES, MOTORCYCLES AND VEHICLES ON DISPLAY THE MOST IMPORTANT THING FOR ME IS THAT EVERYONE THAT COMES OUT AND PARTICIPATES IS HAPPY. SOMETIMES PEOPLE FORGET THAT WITHOUT ALL OF YOU THERE WOULD BE NO SHOWS. *:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ElProfeJose

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank you for the bump!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ElProfeJose said:


> Thank you for the bump!!!











*MUCH SUCCESS TO LATINS FINEST & GOOD TIMES ON YOUR CRUISE AND SHINE APRIL 22*


----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING ALL THE BEAUTIFUL PEDAL CARS, BIKES, MOTORCYCLES AND VEHICLES ON DISPLAY THE MOST IMPORTANT THING FOR ME IS THAT EVERYONE THAT COMES OUT AND PARTICIPATES IS HAPPY. SOMETIMES PEOPLE FORGET THAT WITHOUT ALL OF YOU THERE WOULD BE NO SHOWS. *:thumbsup:


Thanks for the love reyna and thanks for a badass show


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOL!! I just know the work and money goes into building these amazing beautiful pedal cars it's long due should of been done long time ago.


Tanks a lot reina
on behave of uniques pedal car club we would apretiate the love


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING ALL THE BEAUTIFUL PEDAL CARS, BIKES, MOTORCYCLES AND VEHICLES ON DISPLAY THE MOST IMPORTANT THING FOR ME IS THAT EVERYONE THAT COMES OUT AND PARTICIPATES IS HAPPY. SOMETIMES PEOPLE FORGET THAT WITHOUT ALL OF YOU THERE WOULD BE NO SHOWS. *:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Tanks a lot reina
> on behave of uniques pedal car club we would apretiate the love





Blue94cady said:


> Thanks for the love reyna and thanks for a badass show


*I SHOULD BE THANKING ALL OF YOU. I JUST FEEL THAT PEDAL CARS SHOULD COMPETE AGAINST PEDAL CARS & BIKES AGAINST BIKES. I ALSO FEEL IN VEHICLE COMPETITION RADICAL CARS SHOULD COMPETE AGAINST RADICAL CARS JUST MY OPINION. *


----------



## ElProfeJose

WOW THANKS ALOT ILL COPY YOU COMENT AND POST IT UP ON OUR CLUB PAGE..



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *MUCH SUCCESS TO LATINS FINEST & GOOD TIMES ON YOUR CRUISE AND SHINE APRIL 22*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ElProfeJose said:


> WOW THANKS ALOT ILL COPY YOU COMENT AND POST IT UP ON OUR CLUB PAGE..











:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I SHOULD BE THANKING ALL OF YOU. I JUST FEEL THAT PEDAL CARS SHOULD COMPETE AGAINST PEDAL CARS & BIKES AGAINST BIKES. I ALSO FEEL IN VEHICLE COMPETITION RADICAL CARS SHOULD COMPETE AGAINST RADICAL CARS JUST MY OPINION. *


True that


----------



## LRM2012TOUR




----------



## chewie

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

chewie said:


> :wave:


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT for a baddass show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> TTT for a baddass show


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

*OFFICIAL SPONSORS :

*
































_*35 Years of Lowrider - 
35 Years Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012 

Celebrating 35 Years In The Life Of Lowriding*_










Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1203_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html


​



*If you would like more information please feel free to contact us at **: (916)204-8926 or (707)494-8891*





*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW 

THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE 
TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS 
TO BE CONSIDERED.

THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT 

**FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
*







​


----------



## Blue94cady

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> TTMFT!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*
FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
*2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]
*


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *uffin:
> FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
> *2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*OLDIES SFV WILL BE ROLLING IN DEEP INTO WOODLAND* :thumbsup:
















*Hall Of Fame - Lowrider all Time Greats*

*Recognizing Those Individuals Who Helped Lowriding Become The Most Recognized Motorsport In The World*


​




Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/editorial/0709_lrmp_hall_of_fame_lowrider_all_time_greats/viewall.html#ixzz1suFlJj3N

OLDIES SFV
The Leadership Honor - Ricardo Alvarado, president of Oldies Car Club;


​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*This Sept 29, 2012 we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine
history. We will also be toasting to the continuous growth and success of
the lowrider lifestyle. We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this
celebration. Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
BY THE LOOKS OF IT WITH ALL THE REGISTRATIONS COMING IN
WE WILL SEE RECORD NUMBERS OF
PEDAL CARS, BIKES, MOTORCYCLES & VEHICLES ON DISPLAY
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!
*
























_*FOR MORE INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT (916) 204-8926*_​


----------



## Blue94cady

Nice


----------



## 808t0702

Just did my reg....Devotions Las Vegas will be there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Nice










_*YUP GOING TO BE A BEAUTIFUL SIGHT !!!!*_​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

808t0702 said:


> Just did my reg....Devotions Las Vegas will be there


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *OLDIES SFV WILL BE ROLLING IN DEEP INTO WOODLAND* :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hall Of Fame - Lowrider all Time Greats*
> 
> *Recognizing Those Individuals Who Helped Lowriding Become The Most Recognized Motorsport In The World*
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/editorial/0709_lrmp_hall_of_fame_lowrider_all_time_greats/viewall.html#ixzz1suFlJj3N
> 
> OLDIES SFV
> The Leadership Honor - Ricardo Alvarado, president of Oldies Car Club;
> 
> 
> ​


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Long Live the Lowrider, and Long Live the magazine that represents it!*

*







*

*35 Years In The Life Of Lowrider Magazine - Editor's Letter*

*1977-2012*


By Joe Ray












Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/edi..._lowrider_magazine/viewall.html#ixzz1svbkv18P​


----------



## jroman

*There is no substitution. LRM. Sept 29, 2012. WOODLAND*


----------



## Blue94cady

One of the best shows like it more then vegas


----------



## jroman

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *This Sept 29, 2012 we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine
> history. We will also be toasting to the continuous growth and success of
> the lowrider lifestyle. We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this
> celebration. Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> BY THE LOOKS OF IT WITH ALL THE REGISTRATIONS COMING IN
> WE WILL SEE RECORD NUMBERS OF
> PEDAL CARS, BIKES, MOTORCYCLES & VEHICLES ON DISPLAY
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*FOR MORE INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT (916) 204-8926*_​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> One of the best shows like it more then vegas









:wave:​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*
FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
*2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]









WE ARE PREPARING IN ADVANCE TO MAKE SURE THAT EVERYTHING WILL RUN SMOOTHLY DURING MOVE-IN 
AND ENOUGH JUDGES ARE PRESENT DUE TO ALL THE REGISTRATIONS COMING IN ALREADY
Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
*This Sept 29, 2012 we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine
history. We will also be toasting to the continuous growth and success of
the lowrider lifestyle. We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*








*For more information contact (916)204-8926
*_*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!
35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*

_​


----------



## Sprite

:thumbsup:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
> *2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE PREPARING IN ADVANCE TO MAKE SURE THAT EVERYTHING WILL RUN SMOOTHLY DURING MOVE-IN
> AND ENOUGH JUDGES ARE PRESENT DUE TO ALL THE REGISTRATIONS COMING IN ALREADY
> Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
> *This Sept 29, 2012 we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine
> history. We will also be toasting to the continuous growth and success of
> the lowrider lifestyle. We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For more information contact (916)204-8926
> *_*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!
> 35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*[/SIZ
> _​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:nicoderm:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*
FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
*2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]










Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
*This Sept 29, 2012 we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine
history. We will also be toasting to the continuous growth and success of
the lowrider lifestyle. We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*








*For more information contact (916)204-8926
*_*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!
35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012
*_







_*
*
_​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

Sprite said:


> :thumbsup:


:nicoderm:


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT!!!


----------



## jroman

Low riding is a brotherhood; Woodland is where they all become one! One lowrider Familia.


----------



## Blue94cady

jroman said:


> Low riding is a brotherhood; Woodland is where they all become one! One lowrider Familia.


Si señor


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

jroman said:


> Low riding is a brotherhood; Woodland is where they all become one! One lowrider Familia.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Si señor

















:wave:​


----------



## ATX

with the good grace of GOD if its meant to be and im able to go itll be my very 1st time being at a real official lowrider magazine show and ill have a lady by my side to represent with me

if the female doesnt come thru puez ill look for one n still have a good time while im there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

jroman said:


> Low riding is a brotherhood; Woodland is where they all become one! One lowrider Familia.


\


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ATX said:


> with the good grace of GOD if its meant to be and im able to go itll be my very 1st time being at a real official lowrider magazine show and ill have a lady by my side to represent with me
> 
> if the female doesnt come thru puez ill look for one n still have a good time while im there


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 472280


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW 

THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE 
TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS 
TO BE CONSIDERED.

*​
*FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
http://lqproductions.net/​

*
*
FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
*2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]










Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
*This Sept 29, 2012 we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine
history. We will also be toasting to the continuous growth and success of
the lowrider lifestyle. We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*

*For more information contact (916)204-8926
*_*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!
35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012
*_







_*
*
_​


----------



## jroman

TTT Sept, 29 2012.






















*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW 

THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE 
TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS 
TO BE CONSIDERED.

*​

*FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
http://lqproductions.net/​


*
*
FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
*2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]










Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
*This Sept 29, 2012 we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine
history. We will also be toasting to the continuous growth and success of
the lowrider lifestyle. We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*

*For more information contact (916)204-8926
*_*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!
35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012
*_







_*
*
_​[/QUOTE]


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

ATX said:


> with the good grace of GOD if its meant to be and im able to go itll be my very 1st time being at a real official lowrider magazine show and ill have a lady by my side to represent with me
> 
> if the female doesnt come thru puez ill look for one n still have a good time while im there


:thumbsup:Making the trip from Texas!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## Cali4Life916

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Cali4Life916 said:


> TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *​

*
THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE 
TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS 
TO BE CONSIDERED.

*​

*FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
http://lqproductions.net/*


*FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
*2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]










Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
_*This Sept 29, 2012 we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine
history. We will also be toasting to the continuous growth and success of
the lowrider lifestyle. We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_

*For more information contact (916)204-8926
*_*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!
35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012


*__*
*
_​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LRM2012TOUR said:


> :thumbsup:Making the trip from Texas!


_*WITH ALL THE REGISTRATIONS FROM TEXAS LOOKS LIKE 
THEY WILL BE ROLLING IN DEEP!!!
SHOWING THERE LOWRIDER PRIDE!!!
*_


----------



## Blue94cady

TTMFT for a good show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> TTMFT for a good show


_*GOT YOUR P.M. 
SENT YOU AN EMAIL SHAGGY!!!*_











_*WILL BE IN THE CASA SEPTEMBER 29, 2012
*_


----------



## Blue94cady

Gracias reina got it


----------



## 87cutty530

Oh snap, its on a saturday? Damn.. i didnt even notice that.. lol


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YES IT IS!!!
THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW!!!*_




87cutty530 said:


> Oh snap, its on a saturday? Damn.. i didnt even notice that.. lol


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## ciscosfc

the Import guys have "Hot Import Nights" that are evening shows now *WE* have "Hot Lowrider Nights"!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ciscosfc said:


> the Import guys have "Hot Import Nights" that are evening shows now *WE* have "Hot Lowrider Nights"!!



















_*THAT'S WHAT"S UP!!!!!*_​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

T
T
T


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> T
> T
> T


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*ONCE AGAIN, IT'S TIME FOR A LITTLE TIME-TRAVELING-LOWRIDER STYLE!! THIS MONTH'S 
THROWBACK SECTION SPOTLIGHTS THE LOWRIDER CULTURE DURING THE GLORIOUS YEARS OF 1989 AND 1990.
WHO COULD FORGET THIS ERA, THE MINI TRUCKS BEGAN MULTIPLYING LIKE RABBITS, AND OUR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 10TH ANNIVERSARY.
*_

​

Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/fea...magazine_1989_1990/viewall.html#ixzz1tkP2Iy1W



_*35 YEARS OF MEMORIES
*_


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*ONCE AGAIN, IT'S TIME FOR A LITTLE TIME-TRAVELING-LOWRIDER STYLE!! THIS MONTH'S
> THROWBACK SECTION SPOTLIGHTS THE LOWRIDER CULTURE DURING THE GLORIOUS YEARS OF 1989 AND 1990.
> WHO COULD FORGET THIS ERA, THE MINI TRUCKS BEGAN MULTIPLYING LIKE RABBITS, AND OUR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 10TH ANNIVERSARY.
> *_
> 
> ​
> 
> Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/fea...magazine_1989_1990/viewall.html#ixzz1tkP2Iy1W
> 
> 
> 
> _*35 YEARS OF MEMORIES
> *_


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*THAT'S WHAT"S UP!!!!!*_​


----------



## chewie

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

_*









THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!!*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

chewie said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Gracias reina got it


YA SABES MI LOWRIDER FAMILIA ES PRIMERO


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *​
> 
> *
> THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE
> TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS
> TO BE CONSIDERED.
> 
> *​
> 
> *FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
> http://lqproductions.net/*
> 
> 
> *FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
> *2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
> _*This Sept 29, 2012 we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine
> history. We will also be toasting to the continuous growth and success of
> the lowrider lifestyle. We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
> *_
> 
> *For more information contact (916)204-8926
> *_*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!
> 35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012
> 
> 
> *__*
> *
> _​





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*WITH ALL THE REGISTRATIONS FROM TEXAS LOOKS LIKE
> THEY WILL BE ROLLING IN DEEP!!!
> SHOWING THERE LOWRIDER PRIDE!!!
> *_


----------



## 808t0702

When do i receive my reg conformation


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

if this is a night show, is it strictly indoors? we were there late packing up last year and dark as hell. if youo are having outdorrs also, what they doing for lighting? also, what are the hours


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

808t0702 said:


> When do i receive my reg conformation


Willie. I will email you your reg confirmation look out for it by tomorrow.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> if this is a night show, is it strictly in doors? we were there late packing up last year and dark as hell. if youo are having outdorrs also, what they doing for lighting? also, what are the hours


 _*GREAT QUESTION POPPA68. THIS WILL BE AN IN-DOOR AND OUT-DOOR EVENT. 
WE WILL BE USING THE SAME LIGHTING SYSTEM AS THE YOLO COUNTY FAIR.
BELIEVE ME WOULD NOT BE DOING AN EVENING SHOW IF LIGHTING 
WASN'T AVAILABLE 
HOURS. 2P.M. TILL 9P.M.
*_


----------



## 808t0702

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Willie. I will email you your reg confirmation look out for it by tomorrow.


I can already tell this show is going to be great just becuz I am getting the feedback I need super fast....Thanks homie


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

808t0702 said:


> I can already tell this show is going to be great just becuz I am getting the feedback I need super fast....Thanks homie



_*JUST TRYING TO MAKE SURE EVERYONE'S QUESTIONS ARE ANSWERED
AND I'M A HOMEGIRL*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

808t0702 said:


> I can already tell this show is going to be great just becuz I am getting the feedback I need super fast....Thanks homie


_*EMAIL SENT!!*_​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

* WE HAVE REGISTRATIONS FROM TEXAS, FLORIDA, PHOENIX. LOOKS LIKE THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA *_*WILL BE COMING TOGETHER FROM ALL OVER SHOWING THEIR LOWRIDER PRIDE!!!*_





















*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *​





*
THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE 
TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS 
TO BE CONSIDERED.

*​


*FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
http://lqproductions.net/*


*FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
*2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]










Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
_*This Sept 29, 2012 we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926
*_*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!
35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012


*_​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

uffin:


----------



## 808t0702

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*JUST TRYING TO MAKE SURE EVERYONE'S QUESTIONS ARE ANSWERED
> AND I'M A HOMEGIRL*_


Sorry sister...lol...thanks for the feedback !!! and i got my email


----------



## 96tein

I went to the Mesa Az show in march it to was an evening show, it was alot of fun they brought in extra light towers as well as what was existing already. I have no doubt that this will be just as dope...
Registration has been sent =)


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

96tein said:


> I went to the Mesa Az show in march it to was an evening show, it was alot of fun they brought in extra light towers as well as what was existing already. I have no doubt that this will be just as dope...
> Registration has been sent =)


:yes:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

808t0702 said:


> Sorry sister...lol...thanks for the feedback !!! and i got my email










_*YOUR WELCOME!!!!!*_​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

96tein said:


> I went to the Mesa Az show in march it to was an evening show, it was alot of fun they brought in extra light towers as well as what was existing already. I have no doubt that this will be just as dope...
> Registration has been sent =)


 RECEIVED YOUR REGISTRATION 










*CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 35 YEARS OF HISTORY IN THE LIFE OF LOWRIDING!!!
WE LOOK FORWARD TO A SPECTACULAR EVENT!!!!
*


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> RECEIVED YOUR REGISTRATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 35 YEARS OF HISTORY IN THE LIFE OF LOWRIDING!!!
> WE LOOK FORWARD TO A SPECTACULAR EVENT!!!!
> *


----------



## jroman

One show, One love, one low-rider familia! Sept, 29 2012.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 35 YEARS OF HISTORY IN THE LIFE OF LOWRIDING!!!
WE LOOK FORWARD TO A SPECTACULAR EVENT!!!!
*


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> TTT


----------



## Mr.Negrito

whats a good motel to stay at


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Negrito said:


> whats a good motel to stay at


I AM PARTNERING UP WITH A FEW OF THE HOTELS/MOTELS SO THAT DISCOUNTS WILL BE GIVEN.
WILL POST INFO SOON!!!


----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I AM PARTNERING UP WITH A FEW OF THE HOTELS/MOTELS SO THAT DISCOUNTS WILL BE GIVEN.
> WILL POST INFO SOON!!!


Thats whats up looking out for the raza gracias reina


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Thats whats up looking out for the raza gracias reina


I WANT TO MAKE SURE THAT EVERYONE TRAVELING IN GETS THE BEST DEAL POSSIBLE MY FIRST CONCERN IS TAKING CARE OF ALL OF YOU NOT THE SPECTATORS COMING THROUGH THE GATES. SOMETIMES PEOPLE FORGET THAT WITHOUT ALL OF YOU THERE IS NO SHOW. I MAY NOT BE ABLE TO PLEASE EVERYONE BUT I TELL I WILL DO MY BEST TO TRY.


----------



## brn2hop

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I WANT TO MAKE SURE THAT EVERYONE TRAVELING IN GETS THE BEST DEAL POSSIBLE MY FIRST CONCERN IS TAKING CARE OF ALL OF YOU NOT THE SPECTATORS COMING THROUGH THE GATES. SOMETIMES PEOPLE FORGET THAT WITHOUT ALL OF YOU THERE IS NO SHOW. I MAY NOT BE ABLE TO PLEASE EVERYONE BUT I TELL I WILL DO MY BEST TO TRY.


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:


Blue94cady said:


> Thats whats up looking out for the raza gracias reina


----------



## Classic Dreams

going to be a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Classic Dreams said:


> *going to be a good show :thumbsup:*


*MI FAMILIA WILL BE OUT REPRESENTING!!!!!
THANKS FOR THE LOVE PRIMO!!!! *


















_*CLASSIC DREAMS 
BAKERSFIELD*_​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 478357


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*OLDIES CHAPTERS WILL BE IN FULL-FORCE REPRESENTING LOWRIDER PRIDE
 ROLLING IN DEEP INTO WOODLAND*_ :thumbsup:

























​






_*Hall Of Fame - Lowrider all Time Greats*

*Recognizing Those Individuals Who Helped Lowriding Become The Most Recognized Motorsport In The World*_

Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/editorial/0709_lrmp_hall_of_fame_lowrider_all_time_greats/viewall.html#ixzz1suFlJj3N

OLDIES SFV
_*The Leadership Honor - Ricardo Alvarado, President of Oldies Car Club;*_

​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*THIS YEAR WILL BE DEDICATED INTO TRYING TO BRING PERFORMERS TO TAKE YOU BACK & HAVE THAT FEELING OF LRM SHOWS OF YESTERYEAR*_​_*TO
EXPERIENCE LOWRIDER TIMELESS CLASSICS
CAN'T TELL YOU JUST WHO YET BUT I CAN GIVE YOU A HINT!!!
























*_


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*THIS YEAR WILL BE DEDICATED INTO TRYING TO BRING PERFORMERS TO TAKE YOU BACK & HAVE THAT FEELING OF LRM SHOWS OF YESTERYEAR*_​_*TO
> EXPERIENCE LOWRIDER TIMELESS CLASSICS
> CAN'T TELL YOU JUST WHO YET BUT I CAN GIVE YOU A HINT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


:thumbsup:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR




----------



## Kliquero63

LRM2012TOUR said:


> [/QUO
> Klique will b in the house


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Kliquero63 said:


> LRM2012TOUR said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> Klique will b in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*YES THE "KLIQUERS" WILL BE IN-TOWN REPRESENTING !!!!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*KLIQUE Car Club Has Made There Mark In LOWRIDER History*_
> _*Originating all the way back to 1964
> *__*Klique*__* has always been on the front line of Lowriding, from cruising on the boulevard to building trendsetting, show-worthy low-lows
> "Kliquers*__*" had something else to celebrate; they obtained the first
> Lowrider of the Year with the legendary "Brandy Madness," owned by Mando Estrada
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Mario Martinez also went on to win the Lowrider of the Year honor with his "Lethal Weapon."
> Other memorable Klique rides include Leo Perez' "Gold Dust," George Ortiz' "Hypnotic," and Peter Tapia's '66 Impala convertible.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*ALL I GOT TO SAY KLIQUE!! KLIQUE!!
> *_:worship:_*
> 
> *_​
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*THIS YEAR WILL BE DEDICATED INTO TRYING TO BRING PERFORMERS TO TAKE YOU BACK & HAVE THAT FEELING OF LRM SHOWS OF YESTERYEAR*_







_*TO
EXPERIENCE LOWRIDER TIMELESS CLASSICS
CAN'T TELL YOU JUST WHO YET BUT I CAN GIVE YOU A HINT!!!



















*__*




*__*
*_


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Kliquero63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*YES THE "KLIQUERS" WILL BE IN-TOWN REPRESENTING !!!!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*KLIQUE Car Club Has Made There Mark In LOWRIDER History*_
> _*Originating all the way back to 1964
> *__*Klique*__* has always been on the front line of Lowriding, from cruising on the boulevard to building trendsetting, show-worthy low-lows
> "Kliquers*__*" had something else to celebrate; they obtained the first
> Lowrider of the Year with the legendary "Brandy Madness," owned by Mando Estrada
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Mario Martinez also went on to win the Lowrider of the Year honor with his "Lethal Weapon."
> Other memorable Klique rides include Leo Perez' "Gold Dust," George Ortiz' "Hypnotic," and Peter Tapia's '66 Impala convertible.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*ALL I GOT TO SAY KLIQUE!! KLIQUE!!
> *_:worship:_*
> 
> *_​
Click to expand...


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*THIS YEAR WILL BE DEDICATED INTO TRYING TO BRING PERFORMERS TO TAKE YOU BACK & HAVE THAT FEELING OF LRM SHOWS OF YESTERYEAR*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*TO
> EXPERIENCE LOWRIDER TIMELESS CLASSICS
> CAN'T TELL YOU JUST WHO YET BUT I CAN GIVE YOU A HINT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *__*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *__*
> *_


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

I HOPE WAR COMES THATS THE ULTIMATE BAND FOR A LOWRIDER SHOW NO DOUBT HOPE TO PERFORM AGAIN THIS YEAR


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THE DEAL WILL BE SEALED TOMORROW !!!!! *:biggrin:



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*THIS YEAR WILL BE DEDICATED INTO TRYING TO BRING PERFORMERS TO TAKE YOU BACK & HAVE THAT FEELING OF LRM SHOWS OF YESTERYEAR*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> TO EXPERIENCE LOWRIDER TIMELESS CLASSICS
> CAN'T TELL YOU JUST WHO YET BUT I CAN GIVE YOU A HINT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *__*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *__*
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I HOPE WAR COMES THATS THE ULTIMATE BAND FOR A LOWRIDER SHOW NO DOUBT HOPE TO PERFORM AGAIN THIS YEAR
Click to expand...


----------



## Phatpan

[QUOTE=LRM2012TOUR;p
Perfect Band For This


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

Phatpan said:


> LRM2012TOUR;p
> Perfect Band For This[/QUOTE said:
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS AND APPLICATIONS
FOR VENDOR BOOTHS
 THIS IS A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS 
WE HAVE VENDORS COMING IN AS FAR AS FLORIDA 
PLEASE SUBMIT YOUR APPLICATION EARLY TO BE CONSIDERED A VENDOR 
**For more information contact (916)204-8926
**
LOOKS LIKE THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA *_*WILL BE COMING TOGETHER 
FROM ALL OVER SHOWING THEIR LOWRIDER PRIDE!!!*_





















*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *​





*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE 
TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS 
TO BE CONSIDERED.

*​


*FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
http://lqproductions.net/*


*FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
*2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]










Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
_*This Sept 29, 2012 we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926
*_*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!
35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012

*_








​


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## LRM2012TOUR

This is my all time favorite. The show is going to be bad!!



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THE DEAL WILL BE SEALED TOMORROW !!!!! *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*THIS YEAR WILL BE DEDICATED INTO TRYING TO BRING PERFORMERS TO TAKE YOU BACK & HAVE THAT FEELING OF LRM SHOWS OF YESTERYEAR*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> TO EXPERIENCE LOWRIDER TIMELESS CLASSICS
> CAN'T TELL YOU JUST WHO YET BUT I CAN GIVE YOU A HINT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *__*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *__*
> *_
Click to expand...


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

LRM2012TOUR said:


> This is my all time favorite. The show is going to be bad!!
> 
> 
> 
> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *THE DEAL WILL BE SEALED TOMORROW !!!!! *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> THATS HOW IT SHOULD BE AT EVERY LOWRIDER CARSHOW THATS WHAT THE PEOPLE WANT, OLDIES, OLDSCHOOL, FREESTYLE, AND CHICANO RAP. NOTHING ELSE.....
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL SOCIO said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*IT'S A DONE DEAL !!!!! 
THIS SHOW WILL BE A MEMORABLE ONE!!!!!! *:biggrin:_




LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*THIS YEAR WILL BE DEDICATED INTO TRYING TO BRING PERFORMERS TO TAKE YOU BACK & HAVE THAT FEELING OF LRM SHOWS OF YESTERYEAR*_







LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*TO EXPERIENCE LOWRIDER TIMELESS CLASSICS
> CAN'T TELL YOU JUST WHO YET BUT I CAN GIVE YOU A HINT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *__*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


_*
*_


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

ALL I GOT TO SAY IT'S GOING TO BE ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS THIS YEAR.
:yes:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*


*_



_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
I thought what better way to take you back to that feeling LRM shows 
of 
YESTERYEAR BUT TO EXPERIENCE LOWRIDER TIMELESS CLASSICS.
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
_

__*For more information contact (916)204-8926

LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!

35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012
*__

_





LRM2012TOUR said:


> This is my all time favorite. The show is going to be bad!!


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

uffin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*NORTHERN-CALI WILL BE HOSTING ONE OF THE BIGGEST SUPER-SHOWS THIS YEAR
WE WILL BE POSTING LOWRIDERS 2012 RULES AND SWEEPSTAKE PAYOUTS SOON!!
*
*I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS TO PURCHASE TICKETS IN ADVANCE

WE WILL BE ANNOUCING SOON LOCAL PRE-SALE TICKET LOCATIONS
OR ON-LINE 
TO PURCHASE IN-ADVANCE 
**For more information contact (916)204-8926
**
LOOKS LIKE THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA *_*WILL BE COMING TOGETHER 
FROM ALL OVER SHOWING THEIR LOWRIDER PRIDE!!!*_





















*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *​







*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE 
TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS 
TO BE CONSIDERED.*​



*FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
http://lqproductions.net/*


*FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
*2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]









HOP PAYOUTS WILL BE POSTED SOON!!

Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
_*

*_













_*

*_



_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
I thought what better way to take you back to that feeling LRM shows 
of 
YESTERYEAR BUT TO EXPERIENCE LOWRIDER TIMELESS CLASSICS.
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
_*More artist will be added to the line-up*
__*For more information contact (916)204-8926

LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!

35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012
*_​


----------



## Blue94cady

Nice !!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Looking forward to it


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

Blue94cady said:


> Nice !!!


YUP GOING BE ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS REINA WORKING OVERTIME :yes:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Looking forward to it


:thumbsup:
PHONES HAVE BEEN RINGING OFF THE HOOK !!


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:worship:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *NORTHERN-CALI WILL BE HOSTING ONE OF THE BIGGEST SUPER-SHOWS THIS YEAR
> WE WILL BE POSTING LOWRIDERS 2012 RULES AND SWEEPSTAKE PAYOUTS SOON!!
> *
> *I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS TO PURCHASE TICKETS IN ADVANCE
> 
> WE WILL BE ANNOUCING SOON LOCAL PRE-SALE TICKET LOCATIONS
> OR ON-LINE
> TO PURCHASE IN-ADVANCE
> **For more information contact (916)204-8926
> **
> LOOKS LIKE THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA *_*WILL BE COMING TOGETHER
> FROM ALL OVER SHOWING THEIR LOWRIDER PRIDE!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE
> TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS
> TO BE CONSIDERED.*​
> 
> 
> 
> *FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
> http://lqproductions.net/*
> 
> 
> *FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
> *2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOP PAYOUTS WILL BE POSTED SOON!!
> 
> Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
> _*
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> _*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
> We will also be toasting to the continuous growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle.
> I thought what better way to take you back to that feeling LRM shows
> of
> YESTERYEAR BUT TO EXPERIENCE LOWRIDER TIMELESS CLASSICS.
> We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
> *_
> _*More artist will be added to the line-up*
> __*For more information contact (916)204-8926
> 
> LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!
> 
> 35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012
> *_​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!

35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*_
​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LRM2012TOUR said:


> This is my all time favorite. The show is going to be bad!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VERY EXCITED THIS YEAR ABOUT THIS SHOW
> THIS IS TRULY FOR THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA
> *
> _*ONCE A LOWRIDER ALWAYS A LOWRIDER!!!!*_​


----------



## azteca de oro

ELITE Bicycle will be there. TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

CANT WAIT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

azteca de oro said:


> ELITE Bicycle will be there. TTT









:thumbsup:​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> CANT WAIT


_*NEITHER CAN I!! I WILL HAVE TO MAKE SURE I SEE YOU PERFORM ON STAGE THIS YEAR MISSED IT LAST TIME.
*_​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:rimshot:


----------



## MISTER ED

*EAST COAST, EAST COAST, EAST COAST....... *:tears:

GUESS IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN..


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MISTER ED said:


> *EAST COAST, EAST COAST, EAST COAST....... *:tears:
> 
> GUESS IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN..


_*NEVER SAY NEVER I'M TRYING MISTER ED!!!​*_








​


----------



## MISTER ED

You know I've been wanting this for over a year I support you in every way


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MISTER ED said:


> You know I've been wanting this for over a year I support you in every way


I KNOW I WANT TO DO A SHOW OUT THERE TO THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. 
I HAVEN'T GIVEN UP SO DON'T YOU!!  WE HAVE TO WORK TOGETHER TO 
ACCOMPLISH.:yes:


----------



## LRN818




----------



## LRN818

*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE JUST ADDED SOUTHERN CALI TOUR STOP! THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS OFFICIAL CAR SHOW!!*


----------



## LRN818

2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR ADDS LOWRIDER NATIONALS AUGUST 5, 2012!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LET IT BE KNOWN THAT HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH NATIONALS NOR DO I SUPPORT THIS SANCTIONED SHOW ON AUGUST 5, 2012.*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!

35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*_
​






 This is my all time favorite. The show is going to be bad!!






*VERY EXCITED THIS YEAR ABOUT THIS SHOW
THIS IS TRULY FOR THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA
*
_*ONCE A LOWRIDER ALWAYS A LOWRIDER!!!!*_​
[/QUOTE]



LRM2012TOUR said:


> This is my all time favorite. The show is going to be bad!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!

35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*_
​





LRM2012TOUR said:


> This is my all time favorite. The show is going to be bad!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VERY EXCITED THIS YEAR ABOUT THIS SHOW
> THIS IS TRULY FOR THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA
> *
> _*ONCE A LOWRIDER ALWAYS A LOWRIDER!!!!*_​





LRM2012TOUR said:


> This is my all time favorite. The show is going to be bad!!
> 
> 
> 
> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *THE DEAL WILL BE SEALED TOMORROW !!!!! *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*OLDIES CHAPTERS WILL BE IN FULL-FORCE REPRESENTING LOWRIDER PRIDE
> ROLLING IN DEEP INTO WOODLAND*_ :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Hall Of Fame - Lowrider all Time Greats*
> 
> *Recognizing Those Individuals Who Helped Lowriding Become The Most Recognized Motorsport In The World*_
> 
> Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/editorial/0709_lrmp_hall_of_fame_lowrider_all_time_greats/viewall.html#ixzz1suFlJj3N
> 
> OLDIES SFV
> _*The Leadership Honor - Ricardo Alvarado, President of Oldies Car Club;*_
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kliquero63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*YES THE "KLIQUERS" WILL BE IN-TOWN REPRESENTING !!!!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*KLIQUE Car Club Has Made There Mark In LOWRIDER History*_
> _*Originating all the way back to 1964
> *__*Klique*__* has always been on the front line of Lowriding, from cruising on the boulevard to building trendsetting, show-worthy low-lows
> "Kliquers*__*" had something else to celebrate; they obtained the first
> Lowrider of the Year with the legendary "Brandy Madness," owned by Mando Estrada
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Mario Martinez also went on to win the Lowrider of the Year honor with his "Lethal Weapon."
> Other memorable Klique rides include Leo Perez' "Gold Dust," George Ortiz' "Hypnotic," and Peter Tapia's '66 Impala convertible.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*ALL I GOT TO SAY KLIQUE!! KLIQUE!!
> *_:worship:​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LATIN WORLD OG

LRN818 said:


>


LOWRIDER MAG JUST WENT SENIAL DONT THEY KNOW THAT YOU HAVE BEEN BOYCOTTED FOR A FEW YEARS TO ALL OTHER CLUBS JOIN THE BOYCOTT ON 8-5-12 see face book for more info we ask that u dont buy the issue that shows the Lowrider national tour stop


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LATIN WORLD OG said:


> LOWRIDER MAG JUST WENT SENIAL DONT THEY KNOW THAT YOU HAVE *BEEN BOYCOTTED FOR A FEW YEARS TO ALL OTHER CLUBS JOIN THE BOYCOTT ON 8-5-12 see face book for more info we ask that u dont buy the issue that shows the Lowrider national tour stop*


 :thumbsup: _*RIGHT ON LATIN WORLD!!!*_


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*NEVER SAY NEVER I'M TRYING MISTER ED!!!​*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Never give up on her she puts 150% Effort into what others only put 50% She wont let u down homie


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *LET IT BE KNOWN THAT HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH NATIONALS NOR DO I SUPPORT THIS SANCTIONED SHOW ON AUGUST 5, 2012.*



We got ur back LOWRIDER SHOULD HAVE ASKED THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY WHAT THEY THOUGHT OF THAT CAR SHOW PROMOTER (LOWRIDER NATIONALS) Support the boycott head to the park in bakersfield for a day of fun & unity.....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LATIN WORLD THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT TRULY MEANS A LOT TO ME I WILL NEVER GIVE UP !!! WE TOGETHER WILL MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN OUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
*


LATIN WORLD OG said:


> *Never give up on her she puts 150% Effort into what others only put 50% She wont let u down homie*





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*NEVER SAY NEVER I'M TRYING MISTER ED!!!​
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I KNOW I WILL BE IN THE PARK IN BAKERSFIELD FOR A DAY OF FUN AND LOWRIDER UNITY !!! THAT'S WHATS UP!!!!*





LATIN WORLD OG said:


> We got ur back LOWRIDER SHOULD HAVE ASKED THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY WHAT THEY THOUGHT OF THAT CAR SHOW PROMOTER (LOWRIDER NATIONALS) Support the boycott head to the park in bakersfield for a day of fun & unity.....


----------



## sharky_510

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *LET IT BE KNOWN THAT HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH NATIONALS NOR DO I SUPPORT THIS SANCTIONED SHOW ON AUGUST 5, 2012.*


Thank you. I was just lil confuse...lol... I be in woodland and Vegas for sure. Keep up the good work....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MISTER ED said:


> You know I've been wanting this for over a year I support you in every way





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*NEVER SAY NEVER I'M TRYING MISTER ED!!!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





MISTER ED said:


> *EAST COAST, EAST COAST, EAST COAST....... *:tears:
> 
> GUESS IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN..





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *LET IT BE KNOWN THAT HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH NATIONALS NOR DO I SUPPORT THIS SANCTIONED SHOW ON AUGUST 5, 2012.*





LATIN WORLD OG said:


> *Never give up on her she puts 150% Effort into what others only put 50% She wont let u down homie*





sharky_510 said:


> *Thank you. I was just lil confuse...lol... I be in woodland and Vegas for sure. Keep up the good work....*


*I CAN UNDERSTAND THE CONFUSING BUT I AM SUPPORTING "LATIN WORLD" AND ALL THE OTHER CLUBS IN BAKERSFIELD AND SURROUNDING AREAS SOMETIMES YOU HAVE TO SPEAK UP ON WHAT YOU BELIEVE IN. LETS MOVE ON AND GET READY FOR 2 OF THE BADDEST SHOWS IN 2012. LOOKING FORWARD TO MEMORABLE SHOW IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 29, 2012. THIS IS AN EVENING SHOW AND IS TRULY AN EVENT FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. THANK YOU FOR ALL SUPPORT "LIFES FINEST" JUST TRYING TO MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN OUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. SEE YOU IN LAS VEGAS TO OCT. 14, 2012.*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!

35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*_
​








 This is my all time favorite. The show is going to be bad!!






*VERY EXCITED THIS YEAR ABOUT THIS SHOW
THIS IS TRULY FOR THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA
*
_*ONCE A LOWRIDER ALWAYS A LOWRIDER!!!!*_​






 This is my all time favorite. The show is going to be bad!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*NORTHERN-CALI WILL BE HOSTING ONE OF THE BIGGEST SUPER-SHOWS THIS YEAR
WE WILL BE POSTING LOWRIDERS 2012 RULES AND SWEEPSTAKE PAYOUTS SOON!!
*
*I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS TO PURCHASE TICKETS IN ADVANCE

WE WILL BE ANNOUCING SOON LOCAL PRE-SALE TICKET LOCATIONS
OR ON-LINE 
TO PURCHASE IN-ADVANCE 
**For more information contact (916)204-8926
**
LOOKS LIKE THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA *_*WILL BE COMING TOGETHER 
FROM ALL OVER SHOWING THEIR LOWRIDER PRIDE!!!*_





















*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *​








*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE 
TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS 
TO BE CONSIDERED.*​




*FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
http://lqproductions.net/*


*FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
*2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]









HOP PAYOUTS WILL BE POSTED SOON!!

Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
_*

*_













_*

*_



_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
I thought what better way to take you back to that feeling LRM shows 
of 
YESTERYEAR BUT TO EXPERIENCE LOWRIDER TIMELESS CLASSICS.
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
_*More artist will be added to the line-up*
_*For more information contact (916)204-8926

**LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*

*35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*
​


----------



## Classic Dreams

more for dubs than lowriding, prima. Classic Dreams will be at the Park!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Classic Dreams said:


> more for dubs than lowriding, prima. _*Classic Dreams *_will be at the Park!


LOOKING FORWARD TO GETTING TOGETHER WITH EVERYONE AUG. 05, IN BAKERSFIELD AT THE PARK PRIMO!!! 
SAVE A SPOT FOR ME!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*VERY EXCITED THIS YEAR ABOUT THIS SHOW
THIS IS TRULY FOR THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA
*
_*ONCE A LOWRIDER ALWAYS A LOWRIDER!!!!
*__*I'M LOOKING TO ADD MORE TO THE LINE UP 
WHO ELSE WOULD THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA LIKE TO SEE PERFORM*_​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:


Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:rimshot:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *VERY EXCITED THIS YEAR ABOUT THIS SHOW
> THIS IS TRULY FOR THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA
> *
> _*ONCE A LOWRIDER ALWAYS A LOWRIDER!!!!
> *__*I'M LOOKING TO ADD MORE TO THE LINE UP
> WHO ELSE WOULD THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA LIKE TO SEE PERFORM*_​


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

*So is Denver a definite NO or what?
We've been waiting anid planning Vacation time and time off for this.
Some Closure would be nice *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I KNOW THAT THERE STILL WORKING VERY HARD TO TRY TO MAKE THE DENVER SHOW HAPPEN SO THERE IS NO OR WHAT ANSWER YET.*



vynetyme said:


> *So is Denver a definite NO or what?
> We've been waiting anid planning Vacation time and time off for this.
> Some Closure would be nice *


----------



## Clown Confusion

cant wait i pre reg a lot time ago online


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:












*SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*​


*Best Pedal Car-1st
Best Bike-1st**$250.00
$250.00**Best Trike-1st
Best Motorcycle-1st**$250.00
$500.00**Original-1st**$1,000.00**Original-2nd**$500.00**Original-3rd**$250.00**Traditional-1st**$1,000.00**Traditional-2nd**$500.00**Traditional-3rd**$250.00**Truck-1st**$1,000.00**Truck-2nd**$500.00**Truck-3rd**$250.00**Best Car-1st**$1,000.00**Best Car-2nd**$500.00**Best Car-3rd**$250.00**Best Bomb-1st**$1,000.00**Best Bomb-2nd**$500.00**Best Bomb-3rd**$250.00*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Clown Confusion said:


> cant wait i pre reg a lot time ago online


*YES YOU DID!!!*


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YES YOU DID!!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YES YOU DID!!!*


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*​
> 
> 
> *Best Pedal Car-1st
> Best Bike-1st**$250.00
> $250.00**Best Trike-1st
> Best Motorcycle-1st**$250.00
> $500.00**Original-1st**$1,000.00**Original-2nd**$500.00**Original-3rd**$250.00**Traditional-1st**$1,000.00**Traditional-2nd**$500.00**Traditional-3rd**$250.00**Truck-1st**$1,000.00**Truck-2nd**$500.00**Truck-3rd**$250.00**Best Car-1st**$1,000.00**Best Car-2nd**$500.00**Best Car-3rd**$250.00**Best Bomb-1st**$1,000.00**Best Bomb-2nd**$500.00**Best Bomb-3rd**$250.00*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
I thought what better way to take you back to that feeling LRM shows 
of 
YESTERYEAR BUT TO EXPERIENCE LOWRIDER TIMELESS CLASSICS.
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
_*More artist will be added to the line-up*
_*For more information contact (916)204-8926*








_*ONCE A LOWRIDER ALWAYS A LOWRIDER!!!!*_















*NORTHERN-CALI WILL BE HOSTING ONE OF THE BIGGEST SUPER-SHOWS THIS YEAR*
*LOWRIDERS 2012 SWEEPSTAKE PAYOUTS!!
**SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*
*
Best Pedal Car-1st
Best Bike-1st$250.00
$250.00Best Trike-1st
Best Motorcycle-1st$250.00
$500.00Original-1st$1,000.00Original-2nd$500.00Original-3rd$250.00Traditional-1st$1,000.00Traditional-2nd$500.00Traditional-3rd$250.00Truck-1st$1,000.00Truck-2nd$500.00Truck-3rd$250.00Best Car-1st$1,000.00Best Car-2nd$500.00Best Car-3rd$250.00Best Bomb-1st$1,000.00Best Bomb-2nd$500.00Best Bomb-3rd$250.00




WE WILL BE ANNOUCING SOON LOCAL PRE-SALE TICKET LOCATIONS
**OR ON-LINE 
TO PURCHASE IN-ADVANCE 
**THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *










*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*​

*TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS 
TO BE CONSIDERED.*​

*FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:
http://lqproductions.net/*


*FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
*2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]









HOP PAYOUTS WILL BE POSTED SOON!!

Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
_*

*_









*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*

*35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*​


----------



## chewie

:wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

chewie said:


> :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion

is socios getting there own building this year


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

chewie said:


> :wave:


uffin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*THIS YEARS PERFORMERS WILL TAKE YOU BACK IN TIME TO HAVE THAT FEELING OF LRM SHOWS OF YESTERYEAR*_​


_*
EXPERIENCING LOWRIDER TIMELESS CLASSICS































​


*_


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*THIS YEARS PERFORMERS WILL TAKE YOU BACK IN TIME TO HAVE THAT FEELING OF LRM SHOWS OF YESTERYEAR*_​
> 
> 
> _*
> EXPERIENCING LOWRIDER TIMELESS CLASSICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *_


----------



## Clown Confusion

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THAT DEPENDS MIKEY I DON'T WANT NACHO FLEXING OUT THERE.....


raj is this you lol


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Clown Confusion said:


> xxx is this you lol


HUH? NOPE!! LOL :nono:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*VERY EXCITED THIS YEAR ABOUT THIS SHOW
THIS IS TRULY FOR THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA
*
_*ONCE A LOWRIDER ALWAYS A LOWRIDER!!!!
*__*I'M LOOKING TO ADD MORE TO THE LINE UP 
WHO ELSE WOULD THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA LIKE TO SEE PERFORM*_​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I was working together with LRM Hop Judge Kopitz yesterday. 
We will be posting more info for those Hoppers coming to compete. 

FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE
2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]

HOP PAYOUTS WILL BE POSTED SOON!!*


----------



## LRM2012TOUR




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

whats the time of event?


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> whats the time of event?


2pm to 9pm evening show!!uffin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LRM2012TOUR said:


> :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

LRM2012TOUR said:


> 2pm to 9pm evening show!!uffin:


 what times pre-reg move in start?


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> what times pre-reg move in start?


Move in will begin Friday 2pm to 10pm and day of Saturday 7am to 1pm an hour before gates open to public.
We will be accommodating for those travelling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening.uffin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

:thumbsup:


LRM2012TOUR said:


> Move in will begin Friday 2pm to 10pm and day of Saturday 7am to 1pm an hour before gates open to public.
> We will be accommodating for those travelling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening.uffin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LRM2012TOUR said:


> *Move in will begin Friday 2pm to 10pm and day of Saturday 7am to 1pm an hour before gates open to public. We will be accommodating for those travelling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening.*uffin:


*BEEN RECEIVING CALLS ALL DAY HERE ARE THE LINKS TO ALL FORMS ( any questions please contact 916.204.8926)
*
*LINK FOR ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION:**http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html

**LINK TO PRINT PRE-REGISTRATION FORM:http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/registrationForm-may2012.pdf
*_*
LINK TO PRINT VENDOR FORM:*http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/vendor_woodandmay28docx.pdf_
_*
THIS YEARS PERFORMERS WILL TAKE YOU BACK IN TIME TO HAVE THAT FEELING OF LRM SHOWS OF YESTERYEAR*_​
_*





























​






*_
​

*SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*


​



*Best Pedal Car-1st
Best Bike-1st**$250.00
$250.00**Best Trike-1st
Best Motorcycle-1st**$250.00
$500.00**Original-1st**$1,000.00**Original-2nd**$500.00**Original-3rd**$250.00**Traditional-1st**$1,000.00**Traditional-2nd**$500.00**Traditional-3rd**$250.00**Truck-1st**$1,000.00**Truck-2nd**$500.00**Truck-3rd**$250.00**Best Car-1st**$1,000.00**Best Car-2nd**$500.00**Best Car-3rd**$250.00**Best Bomb-1st**$1,000.00**Best Bomb-2nd**$500.00**Best Bomb-3rd**$250.00 *



*FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT 916.204.8926*


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Blue94cady

Cant wait


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Cant wait


*SHAGGY NEITHER CAN I GOING TO BE THE FIRST SATURDAY EVENING LOWRIDER SHOW EVER IN WOODLAND!!!
*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*









Move in will begin Friday 2pm to 10pm and day of Saturday 7am to 1pm an hour before gates open to public. We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening.

SHOW HOURS. 2pm to 9pm 

PRE-SALE TICKETS WILL BE $15.00 *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I HAVE BEEN GETTING A LOT OF FEED BACK FOR THE SHOW HOURS SO I AM GOING TO ASK EVERYONE
DO YOU PREFER THE 2PM TO 9PM OR WOULD YOU LIKE THE 3PM TO 10PM
THIS IS A SATURDAY SHOW*












LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move in will begin Friday 2pm to 10pm and day of Saturday 7am to 1pm an hour before gates open to public. We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening.
> WE WILL BE HAVING A BEER GARDEN
> 
> SHOW HOURS. 2pm to 9pm
> 
> PRE-SALE TICKETS WILL BE $15.00 *


----------



## ElProfeJose

WOW BADDDD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS




LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *BEEN RECEIVING CALLS ALL DAY HERE ARE THE LINKS TO ALL FORMS ( any questions please contact 916.204.8926)
> *
> *LINK FOR ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION:**http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html
> 
> **LINK TO PRINT PRE-REGISTRATION FORM:http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/registrationForm-may2012.pdf
> *_*
> LINK TO PRINT VENDOR FORM:*http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/vendor_woodandmay28docx.pdf_
> _*
> THIS YEARS PERFORMERS WILL TAKE YOU BACK IN TIME TO HAVE THAT FEELING OF LRM SHOWS OF YESTERYEAR*_​
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> ​
> 
> 
> *SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Best Pedal Car-1st
> Best Bike-1st*
> *$250.00
> $250.00*
> *Best Trike-1st
> Best Motorcycle-1st*
> *$250.00
> $500.00*
> *Original-1st*
> *$1,000.00*
> *Original-2nd*
> *$500.00*
> *Original-3rd*
> *$250.00*
> *Traditional-1st*
> *$1,000.00*
> *Traditional-2nd*
> *$500.00*
> *Traditional-3rd*
> *$250.00*
> *Truck-1st*
> *$1,000.00*
> *Truck-2nd*
> *$500.00*
> *Truck-3rd*
> *$250.00*
> *Best Car-1st*
> *$1,000.00*
> *Best Car-2nd*
> *$500.00*
> *Best Car-3rd*
> *$250.00*
> *Best Bomb-1st*
> *$1,000.00*
> *Best Bomb-2nd*
> *$500.00*
> *Best Bomb-3rd*
> *$250.00 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT 916.204.8926*


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

ElProfeJose said:


> WOW BADDDD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


:yes: GOT THAT RIGHT GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I HAVE BEEN GETTING A LOT OF FEED BACK FOR THE SHOW HOURS SO I AM GOING TO ASK EVERYONE
> DO YOU PREFER THE 2PM TO 9PM OR WOULD YOU LIKE THE 3PM TO 10PM
> THIS IS A SATURDAY SHOW*


3 to 10 Reina LETS DO THIS!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YES IT IS EL PROFE JOSE !!!! CAN'T WAIT!!!*_


















ElProfeJose said:


> WOW BADDDD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LRM2012TOUR said:


> 3 to 10 Reina LETS DO THIS!!!
> :thumbsup:


THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR PMS:
WE WILL BE CHANGING SHOW HOURS FROM 
3PM TO 10PM
*THIS IS A SATURDAY SHOW *

_* THIS YEARS PERFORMERS WILL TAKE YOU BACK IN TIME TO HAVE THAT FEELING OF LRM SHOWS OF YESTERYEAR*_​



_*






















​

*_
*FOR INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT 916.204.8926*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*PLEASE SEE UPDATED MOVE-IN TIMES 
& 
SHOW HOURS 
*_
*







*

*Move in will begin Friday 2pm to 10pm and day of Saturday 7am to 2pm an hour before gates open to public. We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening.*

*SHOW HOURS. 3pm to 10pm *

*PRE-SALE TICKETS WILL BE $15.00

WE WILL BE HAVING A BEER GARDEN *


----------



## STKN209

GONNA HAVE TO STAY IN WOODLAND OVER NIGHT....LOL....WERZ EVERYONE STAYING....??


----------



## Classic Dreams

Classic Dreams will be in the HOUSE PRIMA ! I JUST PRE -REG


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Classic Dreams said:


> Classic Dreams will be in the HOUSE PRIMA ! I JUST PRE -REG


*CLASSIC DREAMS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING ENJOYING SOME GREAT LOWRIDER CLASSICS
*



*
PRIMO YOU KNOW YOU DON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT WHERE STAY MI CASA ES SU CASA!!
*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL SOCIO said:


>


_*CONGRATS SOCIOS ON YOUR 
SPECTACULAR 10TH ANNUAL SUPER SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND!!*_:worship:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*
PLEASE SEE UPDATED MOVE-IN TIMES 
& 
SHOW HOURS 
*_​ *







*

*Move in will begin Friday 2pm to 10pm and day of 
Saturday 7am to 2pm an hour before gates open to public. 
We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening.*

*SHOW HOURS. 3pm to 10pm *

*PRE-SALE TICKETS WILL BE $15.00
*​ *WE WILL BE HAVING A BEER GARDEN *​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

STKN209 said:


> GONNA HAVE TO STAY IN WOODLAND OVER NIGHT....LOL....WERZ EVERYONE STAYING....??


*REY, BROWN PERSUASION WILL BE IN THE CASA TO CELEBRATE AND ENJOY THE EVENING
WITH ALL THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA 
*








*I WILL BE POSTING HOTELS WHO WILL BE OFFERING DISCOUNTS IN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS*​


----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *REY, BROWN PERSUASION WILL BE IN THE CASA TO CELEBRATE AND ENJOY THE EVENING
> WITH ALL THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I WILL BE POSTING HOTELS WHO WILL BE OFFERING DISCOUNTS IN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS*​



Nice gracias


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

This show is going be off the hook!!! 



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*
> PLEASE SEE UPDATED MOVE-IN TIMES
> &
> SHOW HOURS
> *_​ *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Move in will begin Friday 2pm to 10pm and day of
> Saturday 7am to 2pm an hour before gates open to public.
> We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening.*
> 
> *SHOW HOURS. 3pm to 10pm *
> 
> *PRE-SALE TICKETS WILL BE $15.00
> *​ *WE WILL BE HAVING A BEER GARDEN *​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YA SABES SHAGGY........!!!!!!!
YOU READY FOR ONE OF
BADDEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOWS
*_
















*show hours 3pm to 10pm*​





Blue94cady said:


> Nice gracias


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:



Classic Dreams said:


> Classic Dreams will be in the HOUSE PRIMA ! I JUST PRE -REG





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *CLASSIC DREAMS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING ENJOYING SOME GREAT LOWRIDER CLASSICS
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> PRIMO YOU KNOW YOU DON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT WHERE STAY MI CASA ES SU CASA!!
> *​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

uffin:


----------



## Sac70Drop

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Very Excited What Better Way To Bring The Familia Together To
Celebrate LOWRIDERS 35yrs But To Have a Evening Show & To Bring Performers That Bring That Feeling Of Yester Year.*







_*
PLEASE SEE UPDATED MOVE-IN TIMES 
& 
SHOW HOURS 
*_​ *







*

*Move in will begin Friday 2pm to 10pm and day of 
Saturday 7am to 2pm an hour before gates open to public. 
We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening.*

*SHOW HOURS. 3pm to 10pm *

*PRE-SALE TICKETS WILL BE $15.00
*​ *WE WILL BE HAVING A BEER GARDEN *​[/QUOTE]



Sac70Drop said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

TTMFT!!:yes:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*HERE IS THE MOST UPDATED INFORMATION I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING CALLS AND PMS CONFIRMING IF WE HAVE RECEIVED YOUR PRE-REGISTRATION. 
IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS I WILL SEND OUT REGISTRATION 
CONFIRMATIONS OF YOUR SECURED SPOT.
*​
*THREE WEEKS PRIOR TO EVENT WE WILL SEND OUT 
MOVE-IN TIMES FOR INDOOR AND OUTDOOR.

​


**This Sept 29, 2012 we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine
history. We will also be toasting to the continuous growth and success of
the lowrider lifestyle. We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this
celebration. **Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.**

WE HAVE SEEN RECORD NUMBERS OF REGISTRATIONS COMING IN
*







*


**THIS WILL BE A SOL**D OUT EVENT!!*
*THIS IS A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW 
3pm to 10pm
For information please contact:916.204-8926

*​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

Sac70Drop said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW


----------



## ElProfeJose

SO THE VEGAS SHOW IS ALSO GONNA BE AT NIGHT TIME???????



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*
> PLEASE SEE UPDATED MOVE-IN TIMES
> &
> SHOW HOURS
> *_​
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Move in will begin Friday 2pm to 10pm and day of
> Saturday 7am to 2pm an hour before gates open to public.
> We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening.*
> 
> *SHOW HOURS. 3pm to 10pm *
> 
> *PRE-SALE TICKETS WILL BE $15.00
> *
> 
> *WE WILL BE HAVING A BEER GARDEN *​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW


*
ME EITHER GOING BE OFF THE HOOK!!
LUXURIOUS.WILL BE ROLLING IN DEEP*!!:nicoderm:


----------



## STKN209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*YA SABES SHAGGY........!!!!!!!
> YOU READY FOR ONE OF
> BADDEST LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOWS
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *show hours 3pm to 10pm*​


TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

STKN209 said:


> TO THE TOP!!!


uffin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

LRM2012TOUR said:


> *
> ME EITHER GOING BE OFF THE HOOK!!
> LUXURIOUS.WILL BE ROLLING IN DEEP*!!:nicoderm:


:yes:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

STKN209 said:


> TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> :yes:





SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW


----------



## chewie

:rimshot: see everybody there....:wave:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>





LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*WORKING EXTRA HARD TO MAKE SURE THIS *__* SHOW WILL BE ONE TO REMEMBER
CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY
*_









_*THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE HELD IN THE ARENA
ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
GOING TO TAKE US BACK TO THE FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
*_














_*PLEASE SEE UPDATED MOVE-IN TIMES 
& 
SHOW HOURS 
*_


*







*

*Move in will begin Friday 2pm to 10pm and day of 
Saturday 7am to 2pm an hour before gates open to public. 
We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening.*

*SHOW HOURS. 3pm to 10pm *

*PRE-SALE TICKETS WILL BE $15.00
WILL GO ON-SALE SUNDAY
*

*WE WILL BE HAVING A BEER GARDEN*​


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW. TTT IF MY BIKE IS DONE ILL MAYBE POP OUT TO SHOW SOME SUPPORT FROM THE FINEST FAMILY


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

chewie said:


> :rimshot: see everybody there....:wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## m_monster66

CHEVITOS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

m_monster66 said:


> CHEVITOS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!









:thumbsup:​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

mr.widow-maker said:


> SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW. TTT IF MY BIKE IS DONE ILL MAYBE POP OUT TO SHOW SOME SUPPORT FROM THE FINEST FAMILY










_*GOT A LOT OF LOVE FOR LATINS FINEST!!!!*_​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

chewie said:


> :rimshot: see everybody there....:wave:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:rimshot:


----------



## Blue94cady

TTMFT for a badass show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> TTMFT for a badass show


















​


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:*TTT*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THANKS FOR THE BUMP GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR LATINS FINEST FAMILIA!!!
LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING EVERYONE AT THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW
*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SEE U THERE. CAN U POST THIS ON OUR LOWRIDER BIKE PAGE ND CAR PAGE SO ALL OUR MEMBERS CAN SEE IT.


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THANKS FOR THE BUMP GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR LATINS FINEST FAMILIA!!!
> LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING EVERYONE AT THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW
> *


----------



## ElProfeJose

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*GOT A LOT OF LOVE FOR LATINS FINEST!!!!*_​


Gracias MARICELLA. See you at the super show. I know some of our members are thinking of going ou to this show in woodland. Let's see what happens. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BE HALF OF THE ENTIRE *LATINS FINEST FAMILY* WE WOULD LIKE TO *INVITE YOU *ALL TO *OUR FIRST ANNUAL PEDDLE CAR AND BIKE SHOW!!!!!* WE ARE VERY EXCITED AND LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT. IT WILL BE HELD ON *AUGUST 11TH 2012*. IT WILL BE IN MORENO VALLEY (*23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92555*) AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUISE NIGHTS FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO COME CHECK US OUT.....*WE INVITE ALL CLUBS LOCAL AND NOT LOCAL, ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME KIDS YOUNG AND OLD*. COME HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US AND SOME GOOD FOOD. AND AS ALWAYS NO DRAMA AND KEEP IT KID FRIENDLY. NO DRAMA AND NO BS......THANKS FROM THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON........AND VENDORS PM ME.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ElProfeJose said:


> Gracias MARICELLA. See you at the super show. I know some of our members are thinking of going ou to this show in woodland. Let's see what happens. TTT.


I would love to see LATIN'S FINEST up here representing!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS WILL BE POSTING MORE IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS .

*​*
**MOTEL 6 WOODLAND 
1564 East Main Street
Woodland, CA 95776
PHONE (530)666.6777
MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"* *TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$35.00 *_*A NIGHT
*​*BEST WESTERN 
584 N. EAST STREET 
WOODLAND, CA 95776
PHONE: 530.666.1251
MENTION THE WORD **"LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$65.00 *_*A NIGHT*
​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:




LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS WILL BE POSTING MORE IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS .
> 
> *​*
> **MOTEL 6 WOODLAND
> 1564 East Main Street
> Woodland, CA 95776
> PHONE (530)666.6777
> MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"* *TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$35.00 *_*A NIGHT
> *​*BEST WESTERN
> 584 N. EAST STREET
> WOODLAND, CA 95776
> PHONE: 530.666.1251
> MENTION THE WORD **"LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$65.00 *_*A NIGHT*
> ​


----------



## STKN209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *REY, BROWN PERSUASION WILL BE IN THE CASA TO CELEBRATE AND ENJOY THE EVENING
> WITH ALL THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I WILL BE POSTING HOTELS WHO WILL BE OFFERING DISCOUNTS IN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS*​


:thumbsup:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

uffin:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*WORKING EXTRA HARD TO MAKE SURE THIS *__*
> SHOW WILL BE ONE TO REMEMBER
> CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE HELD IN THE ARENA
> ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
> GOING TO TAKE US BACK TO THE FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*PLEASE SEE UPDATED MOVE-IN TIMES
> &
> SHOW HOURS
> *_
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Move in will begin Friday 2pm to 10pm and day of
> Saturday 7am to 2pm an hour before gates open to public.
> We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening.*
> 
> *SHOW HOURS. 3pm to 10pm *
> 
> *PRE-SALE TICKETS WILL BE $15.00
> WILL GO ON-SALE SUNDAY
> *
> 
> *WE WILL BE HAVING A BEER GARDEN*​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

ElProfeJose said:


> Gracias MARICELLA. See you at the super show. I know some of our members are thinking of going ou to this show in woodland. Let's see what happens. TTT.


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*
Lowrider Magazine 35th Anniversary - Flashback Attack*
_

*By Joe Ray*

​
*Have you had your fill of our commemorative pictorials celebrating the 35 Year Anniversary of LOWRIDER Magazine yet? 
This July issue marks the completion of seven segments we have printed recognizing the “best of the best” of our favorite Lowrider memories since the magazine’s inception in 1977​
*

*Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/editorial/1207_lrmp_lowrider_magazine_35th_anniversary/#ixzz1xGOQId4W
**

*

​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*
The Changing Lowrider Scene - The Rear View Mirror*

*By Joe Ray*



Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/editorial/1204_lrmp_the_changing_lowrider_scene/#ixzz1xGQ2nSoM
“Times… They Are A-changin.” The title track to Bob Dylan’s third album was released in 1964, the same year as the iconic 1964 
Impala; arguably to most, thee popular Lowrider of all time. 










​


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. Nice articles.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. Nice articles.


 _*By:JOE RAY *_*Our culture is something we can all be proud of, 
so keep pushing forward out there as our commitment to 
"LOWRIDER" 
will always keep rolling until the wheels fall off!!!!!

*
_*

*_
_*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!
35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012








*
_​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

uffin:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*By:JOE RAY *_*Our culture is something we can all be proud of,
> so keep pushing forward out there as our commitment to
> "LOWRIDER"
> will always keep rolling until the wheels fall off!!!!!
> 
> *
> _*
> 
> *_
> _*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!
> 35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> _​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. Nice articles.


:yes:​


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT ElitE


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

azteca de oro said:


> TTT ElitE


:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

I sent my registration in about three weeks ago online through the site, and was just wondering when i would be expecting confirmation. its for a bicycle..... 
Thanks in advance


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP.TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

96tein said:


> I sent my registration in about three weeks ago online through the site, and was just wondering when i would be expecting confirmation. its for a bicycle.....
> Thanks in advance


_*Would you like me to email or mail it P.M. and let me know! 
NO THANKS NEEDED BUT I APPRECIATE IT!!
*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

mr.widow-maker said:


> BUMP.TTT


*THANK YOU FOR THE*







_*!!!!!!!!
"LATINS FINEST"!!!!!!
*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*​





*Best Pedal Car-1st
Best Bike-1st**$250.00
$250.00**Best Trike-1st
Best Motorcycle-1st**$250.00
$500.00**Original-1st**$1,000.00**Original-2nd**$500.00**Original-3rd**$250.00**Traditional-1st**$1,000.00**Traditional-2nd**$500.00**Traditional-3rd**$250.00**Truck-1st**$1,000.00**Truck-2nd**$500.00**Truck-3rd**$250.00**Best Car-1st**$1,000.00**Best Car-2nd**$500.00**Best Car-3rd**$250.00**Best Bomb-1st**$1,000.00**Best Bomb-2nd**$500.00**Best Bomb-3rd**$250.00*


----------



## ElProfeJose

Wow. That's some real prizes!!! That's what I'm talking about. 



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Best Pedal Car-1st
> Best Bike-1st**$250.00
> $250.00**Best Trike-1st
> Best Motorcycle-1st**$250.00
> $500.00**Original-1st**$1,000.00**Original-2nd**$500.00**Original-3rd**$250.00**Traditional-1st**$1,000.00**Traditional-2nd**$500.00**Traditional-3rd**$250.00**Truck-1st**$1,000.00**Truck-2nd**$500.00**Truck-3rd**$250.00**Best Car-1st**$1,000.00**Best Car-2nd**$500.00**Best Car-3rd**$250.00**Best Bomb-1st**$1,000.00**Best Bomb-2nd**$500.00**Best Bomb-3rd**$250.00*


----------



## EL RAIDER

*WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS WILL BE POSTING MORE IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS .

*​*
**MOTEL 6 WOODLAND 
1564 East Main Street
Woodland, CA 95776
PHONE (530)666.6777
MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$35.00 *_*A NIGHT
*
*BEST WESTERN 
584 N. EAST STREET 
WOODLAND, CA 95776
PHONE: 530.666.1251
MENTION THE WORD **"LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$65.00 *_*A NIGHT

thx for the info and discount :thumbsup:*
​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

uffin:



mr.widow-maker said:


> BUMP.TTT





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*
> Lowrider Magazine 35th Anniversary - Flashback Attack*
> _
> 
> *By Joe Ray*
> 
> ​
> *Have you had your fill of our commemorative pictorials celebrating the 35 Year Anniversary of LOWRIDER Magazine yet?
> This July issue marks the completion of seven segments we have printed recognizing the “best of the best” of our favorite Lowrider memories since the magazine’s inception in 1977​
> *
> 
> *Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/editorial/1207_lrmp_lowrider_magazine_35th_anniversary/#ixzz1xGOQId4W
> **
> 
> *
> 
> ​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

ElProfeJose said:


> Wow. That's some real prizes!!! That's what I'm talking about.


:yes:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Best Pedal Car-1st
> Best Bike-1st**$250.00
> $250.00**Best Trike-1st
> Best Motorcycle-1st**$250.00
> $500.00**Original-1st**$1,000.00**Original-2nd**$500.00**Original-3rd**$250.00**Traditional-1st**$1,000.00**Traditional-2nd**$500.00**Traditional-3rd**$250.00**Truck-1st**$1,000.00**Truck-2nd**$500.00**Truck-3rd**$250.00**Best Car-1st**$1,000.00**Best Car-2nd**$500.00**Best Car-3rd**$250.00**Best Bomb-1st**$1,000.00**Best Bomb-2nd**$500.00**Best Bomb-3rd**$250.00*


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*2012 Lowrider Hall of Fame - The Condition Of Being Known Or Talked About By Many People...Fame

Lowrider Editor’s Letter*
_​

_By Joe Ray
_​


​










*Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/editorial/1006_lrmp_2012_lowrider_hall_of_fame/#ixzz1xYDcN7ct*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Lowrider Magazine in 1991-1992 
35 Years* *Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012*

*We find ourselves opening the gates of time once again, this time our Lowrider time machine is headed for the years of 1991-1992. This was a turbulent time in the world and on the Boulevard. The Soviet Union was dissolved, Apartheid ended, Operation Desert Storm began, Magic Johnson announced to the world that he had the HIV virus, and the Boulevards of Los Angeles were on fire as the L.A. Riots erupted after a jury acquitted the police officers on trial for the beating of Rodney King. Dr. Dre and Snoop Dogg released their classic “Nuthin’ But a G Thang” video, which featured a procession of Lowriding Impalas in 1992, while Mini-Trucks and G-Body cars continued to dominate the Boulevard. We hope you’ll take a moment and soak in these pages, which will undoubtedly open a floodgate of memories for some, and hopefully be a history lesson for others.
​

*

*Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/fea...magazine_1991_1992/viewall.html#ixzz1xYFSuGuD*​











​
​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> *WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS WILL BE POSTING MORE IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS .
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> *
> **MOTEL 6 WOODLAND
> 1564 East Main Street
> Woodland, CA 95776
> PHONE (530)666.6777
> MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$35.00 *_*A NIGHT
> *
> *BEST WESTERN
> 584 N. EAST STREET
> WOODLAND, CA 95776
> PHONE: 530.666.1251
> MENTION THE WORD **"LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$65.00 *_*A NIGHT
> 
> thx for the info and discount :thumbsup:*
> ​
> 
> ​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

STKN209 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*I RECEIVED AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT CALLS TO BUY ADVANCE TICKETS*__* 
SORRY FOR THE DELAY !!! *_
_*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE 
YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS
FOR $15.00
JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW*_







*
http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*
_*
CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY
*_









_*THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE HELD IN THE ARENA
ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
GOING TO TAKE US BACK TO THE FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
*_














_*PLEASE SEE UPDATED MOVE-IN TIMES 
& 
SHOW HOURS 
*_


*







*

*Move in will begin Friday 2pm to 10pm and day of 
Saturday 7am to 2pm an hour before gates open to public. 
We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening.*

*SHOW HOURS. 3pm to 10pm *

*PRE-SALE TICKETS WILL BE $15.00
AND CAN BE PURCHASED ON-LINE
JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
*







*
http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html
*

*THERE WILL BE A BEER GARDEN*​


----------



## Clown Confusion

just pre reg online anoter bike


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Clown Confusion said:


> just pre reg online anoter bike










_*WILL BE IN THE CASA!!!*_


----------



## STKN209

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


MY UNCLE JUS BROUGHT HIS LOW OUT AGAIN LAST YEAR...HOPEFULLY I CAN TALK HIM INTO BRINGING IT UP TO WOODLAND..."IT LOOKS THE SAME"....:yes:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*REY, WOULD BE GREAT IF YOU COULD TALK HIM INTO IT!!!!!!*_










STKN209 said:


> MY UNCLE JUS BROUGHT HIS LOW OUT AGAIN LAST YEAR...HOPEFULLY I CAN TALK HIM INTO BRINGING IT UP TO WOODLAND..."IT LOOKS THE SAME"....:yes:





LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*IF YOU HAVE NOT REGISTERED YET 
DO NOT HESITATE & RESERVE YOUR SPOT. 
WE ARE STILL RECEIVING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF PRE-REGISTRATIONS YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!
*_





























































_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous 
growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926*





















_*NORTHERN-CALI WILL BE HOSTING ONE OF THE BIGGEST SUPER-SHOWS THIS YEAR*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm

_*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_​




*TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS **TO BE CONSIDERED.**FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*​

http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html
*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
*http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/registrationForm-may2012.pdf

*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
*
LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*

*35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

uffin:


----------



## jroman

TTT LQ.................


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*IF YOU HAVE NOT REGISTERED YET
> DO NOT HESITATE & RESERVE YOUR SPOT.
> WE ARE STILL RECEIVING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF PRE-REGISTRATIONS YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds
> we will be celebrating
> 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
> We will also be toasting to the continuous
> growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle.
> We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
> *_
> *For more information contact (916)204-8926*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*NORTHERN-CALI WILL BE HOSTING ONE OF THE BIGGEST SUPER-SHOWS THIS YEAR*_
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
> 3pm to 10pm
> 
> _*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS **TO BE CONSIDERED.**FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*​
> 
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html
> *
> TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
> *http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/registrationForm-may2012.pdf
> 
> *Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
> *
> LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*
> 
> *35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

Clown Confusion said:


> just pre reg online anoter bike


:thumbsup:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

jroman said:


> TTT LQ.................


----------



## ElProfeJose

Wow. I love the articles. TTT. Thanks for the great articles. They bring back memories.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ElProfeJose said:


> Wow. I love the articles. TTT. Thanks for the great articles. They bring back memories.


ELPROFEJOSE SO MANY MEMORIES AND SO MUCH LOWRIDER HISTORY...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>



Can't wait. Gonna be a good show.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

ElProfeJose said:


> Wow. I love the articles. TTT. Thanks for the great articles. They bring back memories.


The Lowrider Queen is the best. She has articles that go way back .


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*I RECEIVED AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT CALLS TO BUY ADVANCE TICKETS*__* SORRY FOR THE DELAY !!! *__*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETSFOR $15.00JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*_*CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE HELD IN THE ARENAENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICSGOING TO TAKE US BACK TO THE FEELING OF YESTAYEAR*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*PLEASE SEE UPDATED MOVE-IN TIMES & SHOW HOURS *_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Move in will begin Friday 2pm to 10pm and day of Saturday 7am to 2pm an hour before gates open to public. We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening.**SHOW HOURS. 3pm to 10pm **PRE-SALE TICKETS WILL BE $15.00AND CAN BE PURCHASED ON-LINEJUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html**THERE WILL BE A BEER GARDEN*​


TTT for the biggest baddest Northern Cali. Super Show.....


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Definitely will be a sold out event.Getting an enormous amount of calls already for tickets for spectators.Pre sale tickets are selling fast!!!!


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

GOT THAT RIGHT !!!! 



LaReinaDelMundo said:


>





LowriderTraditions said:


> Can't wait. Gonna be a good show.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LRM2012TOUR said:


> GOT THAT RIGHT !!!!


Thousands of spectators, and car owners are anxious for this day. Spectators will be taking lots of pics of beautiful cars, trucks and bikes for there collections. While car, truck and bike owners are there to show and compete against the best. Top notch cars,trucks and bikes are coming from southern Cali., all the way from the east coast. This show is gonna be considered a historical event to be added with other great shows. The Northern Cali. Super Show


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Let's start a roll call of the clubs and solo riders that will be attending.....


----------



## 96tein

"HellBoy" will be present....
N/A


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LowriderTraditions said:


> The Lowrider Queen is the best. She has articles that go way back .





LRM2012TOUR said:


> GOT THAT RIGHT !!!!


_*WOW I SEE THE LOWRIDER STAFF IS WORKING HARD. 
WE TOGETHER ARE GOING TO MAKE 
THIS 35YR ANNIVERSARY LOWRIDER CELEBRATION ONE TO REMEMBER!!!!
*_


----------



## LowSupreme84

uffin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

96tein said:


> "HellBoy" will be present....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N/A

















:thumbsup:​


----------



## ElProfeJose

You know LATINS FINEST FAMILY will be in the house. We are very excited to attend this show!!!! Not to compete but to have a great time at a great show!!!! Lol and watche the hop!!!!!!! 




LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*WOW I SEE THE LOWRIDER STAFF IS WORKING HARD.
> WE TOGETHER ARE GOING TO MAKE
> THIS 35YR ANNIVERSARY LOWRIDER CELEBRATION ONE TO REMEMBER!!!!
> *_


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

Man I Can't believe all those Pre-Regs Coming Through This Show Is Going To Be Off The Hook!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ElProfeJose said:


> You know LATINS FINEST FAMILY will be in the house. We are very excited to attend this show!!!! Not to compete but to have a great time at a great show!!!! Lol and watche the hop!!!!!!!


You know I can't wait to meet the Latins Finest Familia!! Got nothing but love & respect!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

djmikethecholodj said:


> When you get La Reina Del Mundo's attention, you're doing big thangs!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*WOW I SEE THE LOWRIDER STAFF IS WORKING HARD. WE TOGETHER ARE GOING TO MAKE THIS 35YR ANNIVERSARY LOWRIDER CELEBRATION ONE TO REMEMBER!!!!*_


You got that right. Together as one and with the help of the community , the "Lowrider Tradition" will always be strong for many decades to live..No one will stop this beautiful movement. No one......


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :thumbsup:​



Thanx a lot "HellBoy". 
Looks like HellBoy will be putting a "Hell" of a show for the bikes and a "Hell" of a competition....


----------



## LowriderTraditions

ElProfeJose said:


> You know LATINS FINEST FAMILY will be in the house. We are very excited to attend this show!!!! Not to compete but to have a great time at a great show!!!! Lol and watche the hop!!!!!!!



Thanx a lot LATINS FINEST FAMIL CAR CLUB.
Don't need to be there to compete, just to have ur presence at this show that will make history is a blessing. Thanx for ur support. With the support of you and other clubs and not forget about our solo riders , this show wouldn't be happening. Thanx LATINS FINEST FAMILY.....


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LRM2012TOUR said:


> Man I Can't believe all those Pre-Regs Coming Through This Show Is Going To Be Off The Hook!!


U said that right. Not just the pre regs but also the enormous of calls of people calling to buy pre sale tickets to attend this show.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LowriderTraditions said:


> Let's start a roll call of the clubs and solo riders that will be attending.....




1. LATINS FINEST FAMILY
2. HellBoy


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS WILL BE POSTING MORE IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS .

*​*
**MOTEL 6 WOODLAND 
1564 East Main Street
Woodland, CA 95776
PHONE (530)666.6777
MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"* *TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$35.00 *_*A NIGHT
*​*BEST WESTERN 
584 N. EAST STREET 
WOODLAND, CA 95776
PHONE: 530.666.1251
MENTION THE WORD **"LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$65.00 *_*A NIGHT*
​


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS WILL BE POSTING MORE IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS .
> 
> *​*
> **MOTEL 6 WOODLAND
> 1564 East Main Street
> Woodland, CA 95776
> PHONE (530)666.6777
> MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"* *TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$35.00 *_*A NIGHT
> *​*BEST WESTERN
> 584 N. EAST STREET
> WOODLAND, CA 95776
> PHONE: 530.666.1251
> MENTION THE WORD **"LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$65.00 *_*A NIGHT*
> ​




Wow!!!!
Can't get any better than that. Great deal. Thanx to the Lowrider Queen once again. Always looking after the Lowrider movement....


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*I RECEIVED AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT CALLS TO BUY ADVANCE TICKETS*__*
> SORRY FOR THE DELAY !!! *_
> _*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE
> YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS
> FOR $15.00
> JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*
> _*
> CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE HELD IN THE ARENA
> ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
> GOING TO TAKE US BACK TO THE FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*PLEASE SEE UPDATED MOVE-IN TIMES
> &
> SHOW HOURS
> *_
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Move in will begin Friday 2pm to 10pm and day of
> Saturday 7am to 2pm an hour before gates open to public.
> We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening.*
> 
> *SHOW HOURS. 3pm to 10pm *
> 
> *PRE-SALE TICKETS WILL BE $15.00
> AND CAN BE PURCHASED ON-LINE
> JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html
> *
> 
> *THERE WILL BE A BEER GARDEN*​


:rimshot:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Happy Fathers Day to you all!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LowriderTraditions said:


> Happy Fathers Day to you all!!!!!!!


 Have A Blessed Fathers Day !!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LowriderTraditions said:


> Thousands of spectators, and car owners are anxious for this day. Spectators will be taking lots of pics of beautiful cars, trucks and bikes for there collections. While car, truck and bike owners are there to show and compete against the best. Top notch cars,trucks and bikes are coming from southern Cali., all the way from the east coast. This show is gonna be considered a historical event to be added with other great shows. The Northern Cali. Super Show


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx

*Will be in the house*


----------



## milhouse91

NEW FRIENDS CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## Padrinos

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS WILL BE POSTING MORE IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS .
> 
> *​*
> **MOTEL 6 WOODLAND
> 1564 East Main Street
> Woodland, CA 95776
> PHONE (530)666.6777
> MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"* *TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$35.00 *_*A NIGHT
> *​*BEST WESTERN
> 584 N. EAST STREET
> WOODLAND, CA 95776
> PHONE: 530.666.1251
> MENTION THE WORD **"LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$65.00 *_*A NIGHT*
> ​


]Good deal, we got ours! Thank you for your support![/FONT] :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Have A Blessed Fathers Day !!!


Thank you LowriderQueen....


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Sir Lexxx said:


> *Will be in the house*



Thank u Padrinos Car Club ....


----------



## LowriderTraditions

milhouse91 said:


> View attachment 498721
> NEW FRIENDS CC WILL BE THERE


Thank you New Friends Car Club....


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Rollcall of the clubs and solo riders attending ......
1. Latins Finest 
2. HellBoy
3. Padrinos Car Club
4. New Friends Car Club


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Sir Lexxx said:


> *Will be in the house*





Padrinos said:


> *Good deal, we got ours! Thank you for your support! *:thumbsup:

















​


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Padrinos said:


> ]Good deal, we got ours! Thank you for your support![/FONT] :thumbsup:


That's a great deal. Don't think u can get any cheaper than that. Good job Lowrider Queen. Keep up the great work. What would do without you? When are you telling everyone about the other artist that ur working on to perform at this show:shocked::shocked::shocked:?


----------



## Sir Lexxx

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

milhouse91 said:


> View attachment 498721
> NEW FRIENDS CC WILL BE THERE









:thumbsup:​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Sir Lexxx said:


>


SIR LEXXX!!!:wave:​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LowriderTraditions said:


> That's a great deal. Don't think u can get any cheaper than that. Good job Lowrider Queen. Keep up the great work. What would do without you? When are you telling everyone about the other artist that ur working on to perform at this show:shocked::shocked::shocked:?


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


Can we give them a hint then?


----------



## LRM2012TOUR




----------



## chewie

:drama:


----------



## jroman

Sept 29 2012 TTMFT!!


LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LowriderTraditions said:


> Can we give them a hint then?


:no:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Let's bump this to the top!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*TTMFT*:h5:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

ElProfeJose said:


> Let's bump this to the top!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS WILL BE POSTING MORE IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS .
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> **MOTEL 6 WOODLAND
> 1564 East Main Street
> Woodland, CA 95776
> PHONE (530)666.6777
> MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$35.00 *_*A NIGHT
> *
> 
> *BEST WESTERN
> 584 N. EAST STREET
> WOODLAND, CA 95776
> PHONE: 530.666.1251
> MENTION THE WORD **"LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$65.00 *_*A NIGHT*
> ​



























_*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS
FOR $15.00JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW*_*







http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html






THIS YEAR WILL BE ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS 
GOING TO TAKE US BACK TO THE FEELING OF YESTAYEAR










*​


----------



## 96tein

couple more months, i cant wait....... got a few more things lined up to get finished before the show... =)


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

96tein said:


> couple more months, i cant wait....... got a few more things lined up to get finished before the show... =)


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

T~T~T~ LATINS FINEST C.c.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :no:


Ok..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

ElProfeJose said:


> Let's bump this to the top!!





Mr.Chop Top said:


> *TTMFT*:h5:



Thanx guys for ur support.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS
> FOR $15.00JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW*_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS YEAR WILL BE ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
> GOING TO TAKE US BACK TO THE FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​






Gonna be a great show. Can't wait. Are u ready NorCal?


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS
> FOR $15.00JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW*_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS YEAR WILL BE ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
> GOING TO TAKE US BACK TO THE FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​






Love the looks on the flyer Lowriderqueen..
Beautiful car...
Color stands out beautiful.. 
Great job again...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

96tein said:


> couple more months, i cant wait....... got a few more things lined up to get finished before the show... =)



I'm sure ur not the only one that can't wait. You have plenty of time ...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

lowdude13 said:


> T~T~T~ LATINS FINEST C.c.
> View attachment 500668
> View attachment 500668


Thank-you Latins Finest C.C


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LowriderTraditions said:


> Love the looks on the flyer Lowriderqueen..
> Beautiful car...
> Color stands out beautiful..
> Great job again...


*YOU HAVEN'T SEEN NOTHING YET WAIT TILL YOU SEE WHAT WE DROP NEXT!!!!!*
_*THE 35th COMMEMORATIVE JUST WENT TO PRINT*_ 

_*REGISTRATION FOR THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WILL BE OPENING SOON. 
AZTECA WILL BE MAKING A STOP AT THE YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS 
FOR THE 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION ON ITS WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS
SUPER SHOW. I CANT WAIT !!!!
*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*IF YOU HAVE NOT REGISTERED YET 
DO NOT HESITATE & RESERVE YOUR SPOT. 
WE ARE STILL RECEIVING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF PRE-REGISTRATIONS YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!
*_

_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous 
growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926*
























_*NORTHERN-CALI WILL BE HOSTING ONE OF THE BIGGEST SUPER-SHOWS THIS YEAR*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm

_*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_​



* TO BETTER YOUR CHANCES REGISTER EARLY AND SUBMIT (2) PHOTOS **TO BE CONSIDERED.**FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*​


http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
*http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/registrationForm-may2012.pdf

*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
*
LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*

*35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*​


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS
FOR $15.00JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW*_*







http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html






THIS YEAR WILL BE ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS 
GOING TO TAKE US BACK TO THE FEELING OF YESTAYEAR










**YOU HAVEN'T SEEN NOTHING YET WAIT TILL YOU SEE WHAT WE DROP NEXT!!!!!*
_*THE 35th COMMEMORATIVE JUST WENT TO PRINT*_ 

_*REGISTRATION FOR THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WILL BE OPENING SOON. 
AZTECA WILL BE MAKING A STOP AT THE YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS 
FOR THE 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION ON ITS WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS
SUPER SHOW. I CANT WAIT !!!!
*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*35 years Strong! 35years of Lowrider Magazine Culture, Familia, Unity, and Respect. This Sept 29th, 2012 we will continue to celebrate this lifestyle that has multiplied through generations.
*​






​_*REGISTRATION FOR THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WILL BE OPENING SOON. 
AZTECA WILL BE MAKING A STOP AT THE YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS 
FOR THE 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION ON ITS WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS
SUPER SHOW. I CANT WAIT !!!!
*_


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *35 years Strong! 35years of Lowrider Magazine Culture, Familia, Unity, and Respect. This Sept 29th, 2012 we will continue to celebrate this lifestyle that has multiplied through generations.
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​_*REGISTRATION FOR THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WILL BE OPENING SOON.
> AZTECA WILL BE MAKING A STOP AT THE YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
> FOR THE 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION ON ITS WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS
> SUPER SHOW. I CANT WAIT !!!!
> *_


And many more generations to come.....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LowriderTraditions said:


> And many more generations to come.....


 * We have been working hard to make this a 
*very special event.
This Sept 29th will be a very special date. We will be honoring Lowrider Magazine and all the people who started the Lowrider Movement and made lowriding what it is today and have kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for over 35 years and still moving forward STRONG!*​


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> * We have been working hard to make this a
> *very special event.
> This Sept 29th will be a very special date. We will be honoring Lowrider Magazine and all the people who started the Lowrider Movement and made lowriding what it is today and have kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for over 35 years and still moving forward STRONG!*​


And a very special event it will be. Besides the 35 years of history this show will make history aswell. 
Sept. 29th. The "NorCal Supershow" 2012...
And if u didnt know , now u know....


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> * We have been working hard to make this a
> *very special event.
> This Sept 29th will be a very special date. We will be honoring Lowrider Magazine and all the people who started the Lowrider Movement and made lowriding what it is today and have kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for over 35 years and still moving forward STRONG!*​


:yes:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

EL SOCIO said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

:thumbsup:uffin::thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *35 years Strong! 35years of Lowrider Magazine Culture, Familia, Unity, and Respect. This Sept 29th, 2012 we will continue to celebrate this lifestyle that has multiplied through generations.
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​_*REGISTRATION FOR THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WILL BE OPENING SOON.
> AZTECA WILL BE MAKING A STOP AT THE YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
> FOR THE 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION ON ITS WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS
> SUPER SHOW. I CANT WAIT !!!!
> *_


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

uffin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTT[/QUOTE


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

Relentless C.C. Will be there our club member DARLING DANIKA and her 68 pink caddy. 
Be sure to have her get pick with your ride.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTT





Thanx for the bump MrChop Top.....


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Mr.Chop Top said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot im sure it will be
Click to expand...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

RELENTLESS C.C. said:


> Relentless C.C. Will be there our club member DARLING DANIKA and her 68 pink caddy.
> Be sure to have her get pick with your ride.




Thank you Relentless Car Club for your support!!


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS
> FOR $15.00JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW*_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS YEAR WILL BE ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
> GOING TO TAKE US BACK TO THE FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **YOU HAVEN'T SEEN NOTHING YET WAIT TILL YOU SEE WHAT WE DROP NEXT!!!!!*
> _*THE 35th COMMEMORATIVE JUST WENT TO PRINT*_
> 
> _*REGISTRATION FOR THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WILL BE OPENING SOON.
> AZTECA WILL BE MAKING A STOP AT THE YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
> FOR THE 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION ON ITS WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS
> SUPER SHOW. I CANT WAIT !!!!
> *_












Alot of people still calling in for pre-regs...
Definitely gonna be a sold out event. If ur not gonna be there? ur missing out on this historical event and day ​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LowriderTraditions said:


> Hot im sure it will be


----------



## Mr.Negrito

Already pre-regs...
Da caddy Portland Majestics


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Negrito said:


> Already pre-regs...
> Da caddy Portland Majestics


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*IF YOU HAVE NOT REGISTERED YET 
DO NOT HESITATE & RESERVE YOUR SPOT. 
YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!
*_

_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous 
growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926*
























_*NORTHERN-CALI WILL BE HOSTING ONE OF THE BIGGEST SUPER-SHOWS THIS YEAR*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm

_*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
*http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/registrationForm-may2012.pdf

*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
*
LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*

*35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Mr.Negrito said:


> Already pre-regs...Da caddy Portland Majestics


Majestics Portland in the house. Thanx Mr. Negrito.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


That's right Lowrider Queen.On fire it will be this afternoon event with some of the best showcars and bikes coming up here to NorCal to compete against the best...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*IF YOU HAVE NOT REGISTERED YET DO NOT HESITATE & RESERVE YOUR SPOT. YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*__*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.We will also be toasting to the continuous growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.*_*For more information contact (916)204-8926*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*NORTHERN-CALI WILL BE HOSTING ONE OF THE BIGGEST SUPER-SHOWS THIS YEAR*_*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *3pm to 10pm_*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.htmlTO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOWhttp://lqproductions.net/*http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/registrationForm-may2012.pdf*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!**LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!**35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*


She said it right folks. U don't have to be left out. Come be a part of this piece of history that will take place. Something to talk about to ur kids and grandkids that u was a part of this history making...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Back on top....


----------



## 96tein

LowriderTraditions said:


> That's right Lowrider Queen.On fire it will be this afternoon event with some of the best showcars and bikes coming up here to NorCal to compete against the best...


I was at the Mesa Az show.. First evening show i been to, it was an awesome show, i know this one is going to be bigger by far last show to qualify for super. See yall there.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

96tein said:


> I was at the Mesa Az show.. First evening show i been to, it was an awesome show, i know this one is going to be bigger by far last show to qualify for super. See yall there.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LowriderTraditions said:


> Back on top....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*Lowrider Magazine in 1993-1994 - 35 Years*
*Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012*
*
*_*Time to go back in time like only LOWRIDER MAGAZINE can!!! 
As many of you know, we’ve been commemorating our 35th Anniversary by featuring a special section dedicated to some of our favorite Lowridermemories. This month’s section highlights the years of 1993 and 1994, and we are proud to shine the light on this era as many of the younger and older builders began bridging the age gap and bonding through our glorious culture. We hope you’ll take a moment and soak in these pages, which will undoubtedly open a floodgate of memories for some, and hopefully be a history lesson for others.

*_
Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/fea...magazine_1993_1994/viewall.html#ixzz1z3qkAmXS_​


----------



## CPT BOY

Imperials L.A. will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

96tein said:


> I was at the Mesa Az show.. First evening show i been to, it was an awesome show, i know this one is going to be bigger by far last show to qualify for super. See yall there.


You couldn't of said it any better.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​


Hello LowriderQUEEN!!!!
Still busy with that phone listening to messages and calling people back ? I bet huh?
I know u have been busy day and night making this happen. Thank you.....


----------



## LowriderTraditions

CPT BOY said:


> Imperials L.A. will be there:thumbsup:



Imperials Los Angeles in the house!!!!
It's gonna be an honor to have u guys up here displaying your beautiful showcars...
Thanx for your support.
Can't wait to see which cars u will be bringing to display for us.


----------



## CPT BOY

LowriderTraditions said:


> Imperials Los Angeles in the house!!!!
> It's gonna be an honor to have u guys up here displaying your beautiful showcars...
> Thanx for your support.
> Can't wait to see which cars u will be bringing to display for us.


Is this an indoor/outdoor?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CPT BOY said:


> Imperials L.A. will be there:thumbsup:





CPT BOY said:


> Is this an indoor/outdoor?












YES IT IS!

​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LowriderTraditions said:


> Hello LowriderQUEEN!!!!
> Still busy with that phone listening to messages and calling people back ? I bet huh?
> I know u have been busy day and night making this happen. Thank you.....


*THANK YOU BUT IT'S NOT JUST ME MAKING THIS HAPPEN THERE IS A LOT OF PEOPLE PUTTING IN HARD WORK 
TO MAKE THIS 35th ANNIVERSARY A SPECIAL ONE.*


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## MYERS60

:run:................................_GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW!..............................:drama:_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CPT BOY said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MYERS60 said:


> :run:................................_GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW!..............................:drama:_











*YES IT IS !!!!*
* Will be commemorating our 35th anniversary in the the life of lowriding and we our dedicating this show to all the individuals who started the Lowrider Movement and made lowriding what it is today and have kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for over 35 years and still moving forward STRONG!*​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

NICE!!!




LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*IF YOU HAVE NOT REGISTERED YET
> DO NOT HESITATE & RESERVE YOUR SPOT.
> YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!
> *_
> 
> _*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds
> we will be celebrating
> 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
> We will also be toasting to the continuous
> growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle.
> We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
> *_
> *For more information contact (916)204-8926*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*NORTHERN-CALI WILL BE HOSTING ONE OF THE BIGGEST SUPER-SHOWS THIS YEAR*_
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
> 3pm to 10pm
> 
> _*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_
> 
> 
> *FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*
> 
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html
> 
> *
> TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
> *http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/registrationForm-may2012.pdf
> 
> *Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
> *
> LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*
> 
> *35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*Lowrider Magazine in 1993-1994 - 35 Years*
> *Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012*
> *
> *_*Time to go back in time like only LOWRIDER MAGAZINE can!!!
> As many of you know, we’ve been commemorating our 35th Anniversary by featuring a special section dedicated to some of our favorite Lowridermemories. This month’s section highlights the years of 1993 and 1994, and we are proud to shine the light on this era as many of the younger and older builders began bridging the age gap and bonding through our glorious culture. We hope you’ll take a moment and soak in these pages, which will undoubtedly open a floodgate of memories for some, and hopefully be a history lesson for others.
> 
> *_
> Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/fea...magazine_1993_1994/viewall.html#ixzz1z3qkAmXS_​





LaReinaDelMundo said:


>





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> YES IT IS!
> 
> ​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

The whole Lowrider Staff including JOE RAY will be in town celebrating. We are counting the days!!
:rimshot:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LRM2012TOUR said:


> The whole Lowrider Staff including JOE RAY will be in town celebrating. We are counting the days!!
> :rimshot:


:yes: *Looking Forward To Seeing Everyone!!!!
The Lowrider Familia Has A Lot To Celebrate and I Am Very Excited This Years Show Is Going To Be A Saturday Evening Show!!! :run: 3 - 10 PM!!!*


----------



## CPT BOY




----------



## Sir Lexxx

_You know PadrinoS C.C. will be in the house_.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CPT BOY said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*


Sir Lexxx said:



You know PadrinoS C.C. will be in the house.

Click to expand...

*


Sir Lexxx said:


> _*SIR LEXXX (AKA THE PAPARAZZI!!)
> CAN'T WAIT TO SEE SOME OF YOUR WORK IN THE MAGAZINE!!!
> *_


----------



## Sir Lexxx

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> 
> Sir Lexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know PadrinoS C.C. will be in the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Sir Lexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*SIR LEXXX (AKA THE PAPARAZZI!!)
> CAN'T WAIT TO SEE SOME OF YOUR WORK IN THE MAGAZINE!!!
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

CPT BOY said:


> Is this an indoor/outdoor?


Yup, Yup...There's actually a couple of indoor buildings


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THANK YOU BUT IT'S NOT JUST ME MAKING THIS HAPPEN THERE IS A LOT OF PEOPLE PUTTING IN HARD WORK
> TO MAKE THIS 35th ANNIVERSARY A SPECIAL ONE.*[I'M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G]http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n571/LowriderQueen/lunapic_133729834032438_5.gif[/IMG]


OK LOWRIDERQUEEN... Whatever u say.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

CPT BOY said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank you CPT BOY..


----------



## LowriderTraditions

MYERS60 said:


> :run:................................_GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW!..............................:drama:_


YES IT WILL. 
ARE U BRINGING UR CAR OR COMING TO CHECK THEM OUT?


----------



## CPT BOY

LowriderTraditions said:


> Thank you CPT BOY..


I'll be busting out with my 65 ragg


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


Thank you Imperials Car Club for your support.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> 
> Sir Lexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know PadrinoS C.C. will be in the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Sir Lexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*SIR LEXXX (AKA THE PAPARAZZI!!)
> CAN'T WAIT TO SEE SOME OF YOUR WORK IN THE MAGAZINE!!!
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Lexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Paparatzi ?
> :dunno:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Sir Lexxx said:


> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a photographer :dunno::dunno:
Click to expand...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

CPT BOY said:


> I'll be busting out with my 65 ragg



Wow:shocked:
I'm sure it will be a beautiful master piece. :worship::worship:Can't wait to see it. :thumbsup::h5: 
U and a lot more others are busting out in this show. Looks like the judges are gonna be scratching there heads...hno:hno:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Just like Imperials Car Club is coming all the way from Los Angeles to bust out there cars other Clubs will also be coming from other states to make this event an unforgettable one. Thank you to all of you . Or else this wouldn't be the best show in NorCal....


----------



## CPT BOY

LowriderTraditions said:


> Wow:shocked:
> I'm sure it will be a beautiful master piece. :worship::worship:Can't wait to see it. :thumbsup::h5:
> U and a lot more others are busting out in this show. Looks like the judges are gonna be scratching there heads...hno:hno:


----------



## CPT BOY

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​




:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LowriderTraditions said:


> Just like Imperials Car Club is coming all the way from Los Angeles to bust out there cars other Clubs will also be coming from other states to make this event an unforgettable one. Thank you to all of you . Or else this wouldn't be the best show in NorCal....


*THEY WILL BE COMPETING FOR LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR.
SEVERAL OF THESE CARS WILL BE ON DISPLAY FOR THE FIRST TIME NEVER SHOWN OR SEEN BEFORE!!
THERE IS ALSO OTHER CARS THAT HAVE MADE SOME MAJOR MODIFICATIONS TO STEP UP THEIR GAME. 

I CAN TELL YOU THIS THESE CARS WILL MAKE HEADS TURN AND MOUTHS DROP!!!
BRINGING THE HEAT INTO WOODLAND.​*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CPT BOY said:


> :thumbsup:











*OVER 45 YEARS OF LOWRIDER TRADITION AND PASSION*​


----------



## MYERS60

NO, JUST A SPECTATOR....


LowriderTraditions said:


> YES IT WILL.
> ARE U BRINGING UR CAR OR COMING TO CHECK THEM OUT?


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *OVER 45 YEARS OF LOWRIDER TRADITION AND PASSION*​


:thumbsup:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

MYERS60 said:


> NO, JUST A SPECTATOR....


uffin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LowriderTraditions said:


> Sir Lexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a photographer :dunno::dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> Very talented one he is cool beeps ...not only that he owns some clean LOWRIDERS
Click to expand...


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

_*IF YOU HAVE NOT REGISTERED YET 
DO NOT HESITATE & RESERVE YOUR SPOT. 
YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!
*_

_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous 
growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926*
























_*NORTHERN-CALI WILL BE HOSTING ONE OF THE BIGGEST SUPER-SHOWS THIS YEAR*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm

_*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
*http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/registrationForm-may2012.pdf

*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
*
LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*

*35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*89 Days Away 
The Count Down Is On To One Of The Biggest Super Shows 
**
Northern California Is Hosting 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 
35th Anniversery Celebration
Registrations Are Coming in From All Over 
If You Have Not Registered Yet Do Not Hesitate Reserve Your Spot 
You Don't Want To Be Left Out Of This History Making Event.
*







*
THIS IS A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW 
3:00 PM to 10:00 PM *​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*UPDATE ON-LINE TICKET SALES 
WE HAVE AN OVERWHELMING
AMOUNT OF TICKETS BEING PURCHASED
WE WILL BEGIN MAILING OUT ORDERS 
THIS WEEK THOSE WHO PURCHASED FROM OUT OF STATE 
PLEASE ALLOW 5 to 7 Business Days To Arrive
Any Questions Please Feel Free To Contact Me
(916)204-8926*​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *89 Days Away
> The Count Down Is On To One Of The Biggest Super Shows
> **u
> Northern California Is Hosting
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINES
> 35th Anniversery Celebration
> Registrations Are Coming in From All Over
> If You Have Not Registered Yet Do Not Hesitate Reserve Your Spot
> You Don't Want To Be Left Out Of This History Making Event.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> THIS IS A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW
> 3:00 PM to 10:00 PM *​


:run: GOING TO BE ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS THIS YEAR :yes:


----------



## Blue94cady

Its going to be a badass show


----------



## LowriderTraditions

MYERS60 said:


> NO, JUST A SPECTATOR....


Congratulations because by being a spectator means u will be present and a part of a historical event. 
:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LowriderTraditions said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very talented one he is cool beeps ...not only that he owns some clean LOWRIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> Kool. More power then to Mr. Paparatzi and Padrinos Car Club!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *UPDATE ON-LINE TICKET SALES
> WE HAVE AN OVERWHELMING
> AMOUNT OF TICKETS BEING PURCHASED
> WE WILL BEGIN MAILING OUT ORDERS
> THIS WEEK THOSE WHO PURCHASED FROM OUT OF STATE
> PLEASE ALLOW 5 to 7 Business Days To Arrive
> Any Questions Please Feel Free To Contact Me
> (916)204-8926*​



I bet u that u can't even take a shower when that phone keeps ringing off the hook of people registering or buying tickets... LOL
:rofl::cheesy:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Blue94cady said:


> Its going to be a badass show



Yes it will...


----------



## Sir Lexxx

LowriderTraditions said:


> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kool. More power then to Mr. Paparatzi and Padrinos Car Club!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LowriderTraditions said:


> I bet u that u can't even take a shower when that phone keeps ringing off the hook of people registering or buying tickets... LOL
> :rofl::cheesy:


:nicoderm::roflmao:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LRM2012TOUR said:


> :nicoderm::roflmao:





LowriderTraditions said:


> I bet u that u can't even take a shower when that phone keeps ringing off the hook of people registering or buying tickets... LOL
> :rofl::cheesy::facepalm:


*WAIT A MINUTE YOU GUYS INSINUATING QUE NO ME baño!!*:buttkick:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LowriderTraditions said:


> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kool. More power then to Mr. Paparatzi and Padrinos Car Club!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*88 Days Away 
The Count Down Is On To **
*







*
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
35th Anniversery Celebration
Overwhelming Registrations Are Still Coming In
If You Have Not Registered Yet Don't Wait Reserve Your Spot 

*







*
*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS 

*​
*
**MOTEL 6 WOODLAND 
1564 East Main Street
Woodland, CA 95776
PHONE (530)666.6777
MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$35.00 *_*A NIGHT
*

*BEST WESTERN 
584 N. EAST STREET 
WOODLAND, CA 95776
PHONE: 530.666.1251
MENTION THE WORD **"LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$65.00 *_*A NIGHT*
​


----------



## Clown Confusion

socios just pre reg another bike


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

me and my kid just pre reg Ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Clown Confusion said:


> socios just pre reg another bike










*
I THINK SOCIOS MAY BE COMING HOME WITH MOST MEMBERS IN THE BIKE CATEGORY*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> me and my kid just pre reg Ttt


LETS SEE WHAT NEW MODIFICATIONS MAYA HAS DONE WITH HER PEDAL CAR!!!!


----------



## 1963-ismael

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*IF YOU HAVE NOT REGISTERED YET 
DO NOT HESITATE & RESERVE YOUR SPOT. 
YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!
*_
_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous 
growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm

_*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
*http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/registrationForm-may2012.pdf

*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
*
LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*

*35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

1963-ismael said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:










WE HAVE SEVERAL IMPALAS CHAPTERS REPRESENTING EVEN THE SAN DIEGO CHAPTER 
IS MAKING THE TRIP DOWN TO TAKE PART IN THE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION​


----------



## 1963-ismael

Count Us In,IMPALAS Santa Cruz County Chap,:thumbsup:Just 2 Let You Know,Back In '77' I Alway's Looked Foward 2 Your Mag The Following Months 2 Come And Years,I Remember You Guy's Stop Publishing 4 A Bit,I Thought It Was Over,BUT I WAS WRONG THANK GOD,,,4 THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT QUE RIFA!!!! IMPALAS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE,:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

1963-ismael said:


> Count Us In,IMPALAS Santa Cruz County Chap,:thumbsup:Just 2 Let You Know,Back In '77' I Alway's Looked Foward 2 Your Mag The Following Months 2 Come And Years,I Remember You Guy's Stop Publishing 4 A Bit,I Thought It Was Over,BUT I WAS WRONG THANK GOD,,,4 THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT QUE RIFA!!!! IMPALAS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE,:thumbsup:










:thumbsup:IMPALAS CAR CLUB WILL BE REPRESENTING IN FULL FORCE!!!​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WE ARE STILL RECEIVING AN OVERWHELMING
AMOUNT REGISTRATIONS COMING IN 
IF YOU HAVE NOT REGISTERED DON'T THINK ABOUT IT DO IT 
RESERVE YOUR SPOT
YOU DON'T WANT BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT
FOR INFORMATION (916)204-8926
WHERE 87 DAYS AWAY

*​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:



1963-ismael said:


> Count Us In,IMPALAS Santa Cruz County Chap,:thumbsup:Just 2 Let You Know,Back In '77' I Alway's Looked Foward 2 Your Mag The Following Months 2 Come And Years,I Remember You Guy's Stop Publishing 4 A Bit,I Thought It Was Over,BUT I WAS WRONG THANK GOD,,,4 THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT QUE RIFA!!!! IMPALAS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE,:thumbsup:





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :thumbsup:IMPALAS CAR CLUB WILL BE REPRESENTING IN FULL FORCE!!!​





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WE HAVE SEVERAL IMPALAS CHAPTERS REPRESENTING EVEN THE SAN DIEGO CHAPTER
> IS MAKING THE TRIP DOWN TO TAKE PART IN THE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*This September 29TH 2012 we are not only celebrating the 35yrs of Lowrider Magazine History, but we also want to recognize those individuals who have paved the way with blood, sweat and tears in the decade of the Lowrider Movement. We reserved a designated area at this years Show to honor those individuals. We want to welcome anyone who would like to participate in this by sharing and bringing their untold stories to light with photos, club history, newspaper articles, flyers, anything historical about your car, your club, etc. We believe that it is so important to educate our next generation the history of the lowrider culture so that they may 
carry on traditions as we cruise into the future. 
For More Information or if you would like to participate Call (707)494.3891*​


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING A LOT OF CALLS REGARDING TRAILER PARKING AND PARKING 
FOR SEMI-TRANSPORTERS.
WE HAVE PLENTY OF SECURE FENCED AREA TO ACCOMMODATE BOTH
WE WILL HAVE 24HR SECURITY PATROLLING 
THURSDAY -FRIDAY-SATURDAY 
ANY QUESTIONS CALL 916.204.8926*​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LETS SEE WHAT NEW MODIFICATIONS MAYA HAS DONE WITH HER PEDAL CAR!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


:h5:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :h5:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *This September 29TH 2012 we are not only celebrating the 35yrs of Lowrider Magazine History, but we also want to recognize those individuals who have paved the way with blood, sweat and tears in the decade of the Lowrider Movement. We reserved a designated area at this years Show to honor those individuals. We want to welcome anyone who would like to participate in this by sharing and bringing their untold stories to light with photos, club history, newspaper articles, flyers, anything historical about your car, your club, etc. We believe that it is so important to educate our next generation the history of the lowrider culture so that they may
> carry on traditions as we cruise into the future.
> For More Information or if you would like to participate Call (707)494.3891*​


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

Fresno Classics C.C. will be in the house....:thumbsup:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

FCCC said:


> Fresno Classics C.C. will be in the house....:thumbsup:


FRESNO CLASSICS C C. Showing LOWRIDER Pride!:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LRM2012TOUR said:


> *FRESNO CLASSICS C C. Showing LOWRIDER Pride!:thumbsup:[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> FCCC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fresno Classics C.C. will be in the house....:thumbsup:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*WILL BE RIDING LOW & SLOW TO THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION
> *_
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*THIS YEAR WE WANTED TO DO SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR THE AWARDS AT 
THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION 
35TH COMMEMORATIVE LRM LOGO WILL BE IMPRINTED.
*_​


----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*THIS YEAR WE WANTED TO DO SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR THE AWARDS AT
> THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION
> 35TH COMMEMORATIVE LRM LOGO WILL BE IMPRINTED.
> *_​


I want one


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*YA SABES SHAGGY!!! THIS SHOW WILL BE ONE TO REMEMBER* 


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*THIS YEAR WE WANTED TO DO SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR THE AWARDS AT
> THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION
> 35TH COMMEMORATIVE LRM LOGO WILL BE IMPRINTED.
> *_​





Blue94cady said:


> I want one


----------



## Blue94cady

Yes it will ay nos vemos reina


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:



LaReinaDelMundo said:


>





Mr.Negrito said:


> Already pre-regs...
> Da caddy Portland Majestics


----------



## chewie

:rimshot:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

Im in... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*THIS YEAR WE WANTED TO DO SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR THE AWARDS AT
> THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION
> 35TH COMMEMORATIVE LRM LOGO WILL BE IMPRINTED.
> *_​


THAT'S SIC


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> THAT'S SIC


:yes:



Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT


uffin:



MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> Im in... :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> 35TH COMMEMORATIVE LRM LOGO WILL BE IMPRINTED.[/FONT][/COLOR]
> [/B][/SIZE][/I]​


wow i know what im setting as my goal, thats a thing of beauty right there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*THIS YEAR WE WANTED TO DO SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR THE AWARDS AT 
THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION 
35TH COMMEMORATIVE LRM LOGO WILL BE IMPRINTED.
*_*35 years Strong! 35years of Lowrider Magazine Culture, Familia, Unity, and Respect. This Sept 29th, 2012 we will continue to celebrate this lifestyle that has multiplied through generations.*_*

*_​





SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> THAT'S SIC





96tein said:


> wow i know what im setting as my goal, thats a thing of beauty right there


*GLAD THAT EVERYONE IS HAPPY!!!
I'M SURE THIS WILL BE A COLLECTORS ITEM!!!!

WE ALSO ALSO HAVE SOME OTHER SURPRISES IN-STORE *​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> Im in... :biggrin:












_*GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE & RESPECT FOR MAJESTICS C.C.
*_







​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT


















*84 Days Away 
*​


----------



## Mr.Negrito

Big M
UPS to LOWRIDER


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE & RESPECT FOR MAJESTICS C.C.
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Mr.Negrito said:


> Big M
> UPS to LOWRIDER


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

LRM2012TOUR said:


> FRESNO CLASSICS C C. Showing LOWRIDER Pride!:thumbsup:


its gonna be fun, glad to be part of the history in lowriding. 20+ years n still around Fresno Classics... big props LOWRIDER for keeping it going....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LRM2012TOUR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FRESNO CLASSICS C C. Showing LOWRIDER Pride!:thumbsup:[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*WILL BE RIDING LOW & SLOW TO THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

FCCC said:


> its gonna be fun, glad to be part of the history in lowriding. 20+ years n still around Fresno Classics... big props LOWRIDER for keeping it going....


*YES IT IS SATURDAY EVENING SHOW 3pm To 10pm Celebrating 
35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012
35 Years Strong!!Culture, Familia, Unity & Respect!!
LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!

*​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

_*IF YOU HAVE NOT REGISTERED YET 
DO NOT HESITATE & RESERVE YOUR SPOT. 
YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!
*_
_[
B]This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous 
growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
[/B]_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm

_*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
*http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/registrationForm-may2012.pdf

*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
*
LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*

*35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*






[/QUOTE]


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

*82 Days Away 
*​


----------



## CPT BOY

LRM2012TOUR said:


> *82 Days Away
> *​



:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

LRM2012TOUR said:


> _*IF YOU HAVE NOT REGISTERED YET
> DO NOT HESITATE & RESERVE YOUR SPOT.
> YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!
> *_
> _[
> B]This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds
> we will be celebrating
> 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
> We will also be toasting to the continuous
> growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle.
> We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
> [/B]_
> *For more information contact (916)204-8926*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
> 3pm to 10pm
> 
> _*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_
> 
> 
> *FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*
> 
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html
> 
> *
> TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
> *http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/registrationForm-may2012.pdf
> 
> *Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
> *
> LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*
> 
> *35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*


[/QUOTE]



When is move in? Friday?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*WORKING EXTRA HARD TO MAKE SURE THIS 
*__* SHOW WILL BE ONE TO REMEMBER
CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY
*_









_*THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE HELD IN THE ARENA
ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
GOING TO TAKE US BACK TO THE FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
*_














_*PLEASE SEE UPDATED MOVE-IN TIMES 
& 
SHOW HOURS 
*_


*







*

*Move in will begin Friday 3pm to 10pm and day of 
Saturday 7am to 2pm an hour before gates open to public. 
We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening.*

*SHOW HOURS. 3pm to 10pm *

*PRE-SALE TICKETS WILL BE $15.00

*​





CPT BOY said:


> *When is move in? Friday? * [/QUOTE]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*81 Days Away 
*​




CPT BOY said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING CALLS REGARDING 
TRAILER & TRANSPORTER PARKING
*_​_*
*__*THERE WILL BE 24HR SECURITY AND PLENTY OF SECURED TRAILER & TRANSPORTER PARKING
IF YOU NEED MORE INFO CALL (916)204*8926*_​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:



When is move in? Friday?[/QUOTE]



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING CALLS REGARDING
> TRAILER & TRANSPORTER PARKING
> *_​_*
> *__*THERE WILL BE 24HR SECURITY AND PLENTY OF SECURED TRAILER & TRANSPORTER PARKING
> IF YOU NEED MORE INFO CALL (916)204*8926*_​





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*WORKING EXTRA HARD TO MAKE SURE THIS
> *__* SHOW WILL BE ONE TO REMEMBER
> CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE HELD IN THE ARENA
> ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
> GOING TO TAKE US BACK TO THE FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*PLEASE SEE UPDATED MOVE-IN TIMES
> &
> SHOW HOURS
> *_
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Move in will begin Friday 3pm to 10pm and day of
> Saturday 7am to 2pm an hour before gates open to public.
> We will be accommodating for those traveling from out of state if needed on Thursday evening.*
> 
> *SHOW HOURS. 3pm to 10pm *
> 
> *PRE-SALE TICKETS WILL BE $15.00
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPT BOY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When is move in? Friday? * [/QUOTE]
Click to expand...


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

uffin:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

*80 Days Away 
*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LRM2012TOUR said:


> *80 Days Away
> *​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


:h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :h5:



_*WORKING EXTRA HARD TO MAKE SURE THIS 
*__*SHOW WILL BE ONE TO REMEMBER
CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LO*__*WRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY*_









_*THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE TAKING*__* US BACK TO THE 
FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
*__*ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
*_





*79Days Away 
TO THE NORTHERN CALIFORNIA
SUPER SHOW*​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

uffin:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

What's up NorCal????


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


78 more days for this historical event...Are u ready for this day NorCal? Are u ready LowriderQueen? I'm sure u won't be able to rest or sleep that night or the night before...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

TTT for Lowrider Queen!


----------



## Blue94cady

FCCC said:


> TTT for Lowrider Queen!


X94


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LowriderTraditions said:


> What's up NorCal????





FCCC said:


> TTT for Lowrider Queen!





Blue94cady said:


> X94


*I CAN'T WAIT IT WILL BE SUCH A WONDERFUL FEELING SEEING THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA COME TOGETHER TO CELEBRATE 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 35TH ANNIVERSARY.
*
*
But most important recognizing all the individuals who started the Lowrider Movement and made lowriding what it is today and have kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for
over 35 years and still moving forward STRONG!
**These individuals help build the 
lowrider culture and keep the dynasty alive. 

*








*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
iS READY TO CELEBRATE AND WELCOME EVERYONE TRAVELING IN FROM ALL OVER. 

**Lowriding is a passion, lifestyle, a feeling that nothing else can give you. It has been passed on from generation to generation. Lowriding is a gathering of family and friends that everyone is involved in and proud to be a part of which is hard work, dedication and loyalty.*

*As lowriders it is our obligation to pass this legacy on to our future generations*​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

Fj:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

FCCC said:


> TTT for Lowrider Queen!


To the top she will be. Or is she already?


----------



## LowriderTraditions

FCCC said:


> TTT for Lowrider Queen!





Blue94cady said:


> X94


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I CAN'T WAIT IT WILL BE SUCH A WONDERFUL FEELING SEEING THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA COME TOGETHER TO CELEBRATE
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 35TH ANNIVERSARY.
> *
> *
> But most important recognizing all the individuals who started the Lowrider Movement and made lowriding what it is today and have kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for
> over 35 years and still moving forward STRONG!
> **These individuals help build the
> lowrider culture and keep the dynasty alive.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> iS READY TO CELEBRATE AND WELCOME EVERYONE TRAVELING IN FROM ALL OVER.
> 
> **Lowriding is a passion, lifestyle, a feeling that nothing else can give you. It has been passed on from generation to generation. Lowriding is a gathering of family and friends that everyone is involved in and proud to be a part of which is hard work, dedication and loyalty.*
> 
> *As lowriders it is our obligation to pass this legacy on to our future generations*​









That's right. Don't be left out.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

77 more days. As u can see NorCal the weather is already getting hot here. :rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot:
77 days just like the year Lowrider Magazine was established.:shocked::shocked::shocked:


Time to party...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

STYLISTICS SO.LA. Will be there with a few cars this year. Looking forward to this show. Place is Kool, people were great, and looks like the weather will be better up there hopefully...
What's up Lowriderqueen. Long time no see. Looks like it gonna have a good turnout again. A sale out. I see u even named it The NorCal Super Show. Best wishes to you and your staff. Keep up the good work. Angelistic....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sir Lexxx said:


> _You know PadrinoS C.C. will be in the house_.



What's up Mr. Paparatzi???
Maybe this time we can go out and have some drinks.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> X94



Que onda camarada? Como estas???


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT



What's up Mr. Chop Top? U going?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*THIS YEAR WE WANTED TO DO SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR THE AWARDS AT
> THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION
> 35TH COMMEMORATIVE LRM LOGO WILL BE IMPRINTED.
> *_​








Very nice...
I don't have one of these. Yet. 
Like the way u think Lowriderqueen. Bringing back that old school look.
Won't doubt it if people start copying u. LOL


----------



## Cadi Couture

Ms. Maria, and friends will be in the house .


----------



## Blue94cady

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Que onda camarada? Como estas???


Qvo angel todo bien de este lado puro travajo q ay de nuevo contigo


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

_*IF YOU HAVE NOT REGISTERED YET 
DO NOT HESITATE & RESERVE YOUR SPOT. 
YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!
*_
_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous 
growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm

_*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
*http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/registrationForm-may2012.pdf

*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
*
LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*

*35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*


----------



## LRM2012TOUR




----------



## LRM2012TOUR

*SHOW WILL BE ONE TO REMEMBER
CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY*









_*THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE TAKING*__* US BACK TO THE 
FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
*__*ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
*_





*77Days Away 
TO THE NORTHERN CALIFORNIA
SUPER SHOW*​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

angelisticsola5960 said:


> What's up Mr. Chop Top? U going?


simon bro see u there


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

Cadi Couture said:


> Ms. Maria, and friends will be in the house .


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE TAKING*__* US BACK TO THE 
FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
*__*ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
*_


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:


angelisticsola5960 said:


> STYLISTICS SO.LA. Will be there with a few cars this year. Looking forward to this show. Place is Kool, people were great, and looks like the weather will be better up there hopefully...
> What's up Lowriderqueen. Long time no see. Looks like it gonna have a good turnout again. A sale out. I see u even named it The NorCal Super Show. Best wishes to you and your staff. Keep up the good work. Angelistic....


----------



## Classic Dreams

What better way than to celebrate with the real og lowrider band!!!! Orale!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Classic Dreams said:


> What better way than to celebrate with the real og lowrider band!!!! Orale!!


That's right primo the real OG's the Original WXR! Sad they had there name stolen from them.


----------



## STKN209

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*SHOW WILL BE ONE TO REMEMBER
CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY*









_*THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE TAKING*__* US BACK TO THE 
FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
*__*ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
*_





*75 Days Away 
TO THE NORTHERN CALIFORNIA
SUPER SHOW*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Will be in the CASA!!



STKN209 said:


> TTT


----------



## chewie

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Back to the top.....


----------



## LowriderTraditions

chewie said:


> :nicoderm: :wave:


Thanx for the bump chewie. It's almost that time....


----------



## LowriderTraditions

STKN209 said:


> TTT


Thank you STKN209....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!
*_
_
*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous 
growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926*







_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm

_*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf*

*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
*
LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*

*35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*











*WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS 

*​
* MOTEL 6 WOODLAND *
*1564 East Main Street
Woodland, CA 95776
PHONE (530)666.6777
MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$35.00 *_*A NIGHT
*

*BEST WESTERN 
584 N. EAST STREET 
WOODLAND, CA 95776
PHONE: 530.666.1251
MENTION THE WORD **"LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$65.00 *_*A NIGHT*











*SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*​




​






*Best Pedal Car-1st 
Best Bike-1st ** $250.00 
$250.00**Best Trike-1st
Best Motorcycle-1st**$250.00
$500.00**Original-1st**$1,000.00**Original-2nd**$500.00**Original-3rd**$250.00**Traditional-1st**$1,000.00**Traditional-2nd**$500.00**Traditional-3rd**$250.00**Truck-1st**$1,000.00**Truck-2nd**$500.00**Truck-3rd**$250.00**Best Car-1st**$1,000.00**Best Car-2nd**$500.00**Best Car-3rd**$250.00**Best Bomb-1st**$1,000.00**Best Bomb-2nd**$500.00**Best Bomb-3rd**$250.00*








​


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

TTT.....are we aloud to BBQ?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> Qvo angel todo bien de este lado puro travajo q ay de nuevo contigo


Nada camarada. Nomas trabajando para mantener la pansa. 
Y tu? Listo para ganar la feria para el carrito?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Mr.Chop Top said:


> simon bro see u there


Orale....


----------



## jroman

Sept 29, 2012. I'm ready to see some bad ass lowriders.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LETS JUMP IN THE TIME MACHINE AND 
TAKE A TRIP BACK IN LOWRIDER TIME!!!!
*​

*Very first issue: Lowrider Magazine #1, January 1977. Return with us now to those thrilling Cheech & Chong days of yesteryear, and enjoy.**Cover: an anonymous cute muchacha shoots a come-hither glance in an embroidered London Fog coat.
*



​


















Lovely fender candy. Note the various carbon-dating cues of 1976: gaucho pants, high waist elephant bells, square headlights conversion.
​





​



​

































*Lowrider cruise to Gilroy, CA, a/k/a "Garlic Capital of America."

*
*








*




















*STONEDBROWN! That has to be the ultimate 70's band name.

*









*


*





​

*
**"Santa Barbara Lovelies" gracing the fender of a '75 Malibu SS, next to an ad touting CBs and 8-track players. *
​












*Two key NorCal lowrider clubs of the era: Thee Individuals, and Las Carruchitas.
*
*





​*










*"Calecia Biker." Young vato stays on the scene with a gangsta lean. 


*









*All your friends in the joint will thank you.

*









*

*










*Keepin' it real.

*








​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*LETS CONTINUE TO TAKE ANOTHER TRIP BACK IN TIME OF 

THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT 

WHERE LOWRIDERS TOOK CENTER STAGE AND CAPTIVATED LIVES

*
*LOWRIDER is not just a word it's a way of life!! It is the mutual celebration of our 
Pride, Lifestyle,Tradition, Culture and Heritage.
*_*
35 Years of LOWRIDER
35 Years Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012 

Celebrating 35 Years In The Life Of Lowriding*_










Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1203_lrmp_35_years_of_lowrider/viewall.html


















​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT 

WHERE LOWRIDERS TOOK CENTER STAGE AND CAPTIVATED LIVES

*​


*LOWRIDER is not just a word it's a way of life!! It is the mutual celebration of our 
Pride, Lifestyle,Tradition, Culture and Heritage.

35 Years of LOWRIDER
35 Years Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012 

*
*








**Celebrating 35 Years In The Life O**f Lowridin**g
*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> STYLISTICS SO.LA. Will be there with a few cars this year. Looking forward to this show. Place is Kool, people were great, and looks like the weather will be better up there hopefully...
> What's up Lowriderqueen. Long time no see. Looks like it gonna have a good turnout again. A sale out. I see u even named it The NorCal Super Show. Best wishes to you and your staff. Keep up the good work. Angelistic....


*ANGELISTIC, THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT, GOOD TO SEE STYLISTICS SO LA WILL BE REPRESENTING STRONG THIS YEAR. THIS SHOW WILL BE A HISTORY MAKING EVENT CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY. WONDERFUL THAT STYLISTICS SO LA WILL BE MAKING THE TRIP DOWN TO TAKE PART IN THIS CELEBRATION.
LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING ALL YOUR FAMILIA.*


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LowriderTraditions said:


> Back to the top.....


Looks dope. Love the color used on background . Makes my yonke look nice...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *ANGELISTIC, THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT, GOOD TO SEE STYLISTICS SO LA WILL BE REPRESENTING STRONG THIS YEAR. THIS SHOW WILL BE A HISTORY MAKING EVENT CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY. WONDERFUL THAT STYLISTICS SO LA WILL BE MAKING THE TRIP DOWN TO TAKE PART IN THIS CELEBRATION. LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING ALL YOUR FAMILIA.*


Ur welcome. Couldn't miss this opportunity of being a part of a show that will be making history. Something I can talk to my grandkids and show them pics and tell them that I was there.The word out here is that its already selling out with registrations and even for pre-sale tickets. And that a lot of people are busting out new rides.


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

_*IF YOU HAVE NOT REGISTERED YET 
DO NOT HESITATE & RESERVE YOUR SPOT. 
YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!
*_
_
*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous 
growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926*












_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm

_*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
*http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/registrationForm-may2012.pdf

*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
*
LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*

*35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*











*WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS 

*​




*
**MOTEL 6 WOODLAND 
1564 East Main Street
Woodland, CA 95776
PHONE (530)666.6777
MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$35.00 *_*A NIGHT
*

*BEST WESTERN 
584 N. EAST STREET 
WOODLAND, CA 95776
PHONE: 530.666.1251
MENTION THE WORD **"LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$65.00 *_*A NIGHT*











*SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*​



​





*Best Pedal Car-1st 
Best Bike-1st ** $250.00 
$250.00**Best Trike-1st
Best Motorcycle-1st**$250.00
$500.00**Original-1st**$1,000.00**Original-2nd**$500.00**Original-3rd**$250.00**Traditional-1st**$1,000.00**Traditional-2nd**$500.00**Traditional-3rd**$250.00**Truck-1st**$1,000.00**Truck-2nd**$500.00**Truck-3rd**$250.00**Best Car-1st**$1,000.00**Best Car-2nd**$500.00**Best Car-3rd**$250.00**Best Bomb-1st**$1,000.00**Best Bomb-2nd**$500.00**Best Bomb-3rd**$250.00*







​







[/QUOTE]


----------



## LowriderTraditions

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Ur welcome. Couldn't miss this opportunity of being a part of a show that will be making history. Something I can talk to my grandkids and show them pics and tell them that I was there.The word out here is that its already selling out with registrations and even for pre-sale tickets. And that a lot of people are busting out new rides.


Ur right. U don't wanna miss out on this opportunity.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LRM2012TOUR said:


> _*IF YOU HAVE NOT REGISTERED YET
> DO NOT HESITATE & RESERVE YOUR SPOT.
> YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!
> *_
> _
> *This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds
> we will be celebrating
> 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
> We will also be toasting to the continuous
> growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle.
> We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
> *_
> *For more information contact (916)204-8926*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
> 3pm to 10pm
> 
> _*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_
> 
> 
> *FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*
> 
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html
> 
> *
> TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
> *http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/registrationForm-may2012.pdf
> 
> *Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
> *
> LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*
> 
> *35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> **MOTEL 6 WOODLAND
> 1564 East Main Street
> Woodland, CA 95776
> PHONE (530)666.6777
> MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$35.00 *_*A NIGHT
> *
> 
> *BEST WESTERN
> 584 N. EAST STREET
> WOODLAND, CA 95776
> PHONE: 530.666.1251
> MENTION THE WORD **"LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$65.00 *_*A NIGHT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Best Pedal Car-1st
> Best Bike-1st ** $250.00
> $250.00**Best Trike-1st
> Best Motorcycle-1st**$250.00
> $500.00**Original-1st**$1,000.00**Original-2nd**$500.00**Original-3rd**$250.00**Traditional-1st**$1,000.00**Traditional-2nd**$500.00**Traditional-3rd**$250.00**Truck-1st**$1,000.00**Truck-2nd**$500.00**Truck-3rd**$250.00**Best Car-1st**$1,000.00**Best Car-2nd**$500.00**Best Car-3rd**$250.00**Best Bomb-1st**$1,000.00**Best Bomb-2nd**$500.00**Best Bomb-3rd**$250.00*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


[/QUOTE]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY*









_*THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE TAKING*__* US BACK TO THE 
FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
*__*ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
*_





*73 Days Away 

*
















*WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
I WILL BE MAKING ANOTHER WALK THROUGH AT THE FAIRGROUNDS TONIGHT
TO MAKE SURE WE HAVE ENOUGH LIGHTING FOR THE OUTDOOR AREA

*​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT
> 
> WHERE LOWRIDERS TOOK CENTER STAGE AND CAPTIVATED LIVES
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> *LOWRIDER is not just a word it's a way of life!! It is the mutual celebration of our
> Pride, Lifestyle,Tradition, Culture and Heritage.
> 
> 35 Years of LOWRIDER
> 35 Years Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Celebrating 35 Years In The Life O**f Lowridin**g
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT











_*
EVIL THREAT WILL BE REPRESENTING !!!*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_LOOKS LIKE MAJESTICS WILL BE ROLLING IN DEEP FROM FROM ALL OVER !!!!!
_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY*










*72 Days Away 

*
















*WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
DID A WALK THROUGH AT THE FAIRGROUNDS LAST NIGHT
TO MAKE SURE WE HAVE ENOUGH LIGHTING FOR THE OUTDOOR AREA

**WE ALSO WILL BE MOVING THE CONCERT INTO THE ARENA 
TO ACCOMMODATE MORE CARS **
*







*
*​


----------



## Terco

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

Terco said:


> CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


:run: :yes:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Terco said:


> CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!! :thumbsup:





LRM2012TOUR said:


> :run: :yes:


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CPT BOY said:


> :thumbsup:










*GEORGE, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE RIDE YOUR BUSTING OUT WITH.*​


----------



## CPT BOY

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *GEORGE, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE RIDE YOUR BUSTING OUT WITH.*​



Me too


----------



## 96tein

*would be awesome if everyone came together an worked a way out with city of sacramento to get the LRM tour back to Cal Expo again... that was a dope venu back in the late 90's. two floors 13 A.C. buildings plus outdoors... :biggrin: just sayin*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CPT BOY said:


> Me too







:worship:
















​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

WE HAVE MADE ATTEMPTS TO TRY TO BRING THE SHOW BACK TO CAL EXPO BUT THE CITY WANTS A 20MILLION DOLLAR INSURANCE POLICY ON TOP OF THE $55,000 TO RENT 
:loco:
BELIEVE ME WE WOULD LOVE TO BRING IT BACK TO CAL EXPO!



96tein said:


> *would be awesome if everyone came together an worked a way out with city of sacramento to get the LRM tour back to Cal Expo again... that was a dope venu back in the late 90's. two floors 13 A.C. buildings plus outdoors... :biggrin: just sayin*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Terco said:


> CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!! :thumbsup:










​


----------



## 96tein

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WE HAVE MADE ATTEMPTS TO TRY TO BRING THE SHOW BACK TO CAL EXPO BUT THE CITY WANTS A 20MILLION DOLLAR INSURANCE POLICY ON TOP OF THE $55,000 TO RENT
> :loco:
> BELIEVE ME WE WOULD LOVE TO BRING IT BACK TO CAL EXPO!


wow thats crazy.... The autorama dont even charge that much from what i hear..... Well nothin wrong with a wish i guess lol


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY*_

















*70 Days Away 

*








*WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
**EVENT HOURS 3pm to 10pm

**WE ALSO WILL BE MOVING THE CONCERT INTO THE ARENA 
TO ACCOMMODATE MORE CARS **
**
*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!
*_
_
*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous 
growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm

_*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf

*
*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
*
LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*

*35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*











*WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS 

*




* MOTEL 6 WOODLAND *
*1564 East Main Street
Woodland, CA 95776
PHONE (530)666.6777
MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$35.00 *_*A NIGHT
*

*BEST WESTERN 
584 N. EAST STREET 
WOODLAND, CA 95776
PHONE: 530.666.1251
MENTION THE WORD **"LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$65.00 *_*A NIGHT*











*SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*​







​









*Best Pedal Car-1st 
Best Bike-1st**$250.00 
$250.00**Best Trike-1st
Best Motorcycle-1st**$250.00
$500.00**Original-1st**$1,000.00**Original-2nd**$500.00**Original-3rd**$250.00**Traditional-1st**$1,000.00**Traditional-2nd**$500.00**Traditional-3rd**$250.00**Truck-1st**$1,000.00**Truck-2nd**$500.00**Truck-3rd**$250.00**Best Car-1st**$1,000.00**Best Car-2nd**$500.00**Best Car-3rd**$250.00**Best Bomb-1st**$1,000.00**Best Bomb-2nd**$500.00**Best Bomb-3rd**$250.00*










​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
*
​


*EVENT HOURS 3pm to 10pm
Sept. 29, 2012
NORTHERN CALIFORNIA
WILL BE HOSTING 
ONE OF THE BIGGEST SHOWS THIS YEAR
WE HAVE SO MANY LOWRIDER FAMILIA 
COMING IN FROM ALL OVER TO ATTEND 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 
35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION
*








I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING CALLS ASKING WHAT IS THE NEAREST AIRPORT.
The closest major airport to Woodland, California is Sacramento International Airport (SMF. This airport is in Sacramento, California and is 10 miles from the center of Woodland, CA.

IF YOU NEED MORE INFO CALL (916)204-8926 ​


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *70 Days Away
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
> **EVENT HOURS 3pm to 10pm
> 
> **WE ALSO WILL BE MOVING THE CONCERT INTO THE ARENA
> TO ACCOMMODATE MORE CARS **
> **
> *​


Those shirts look nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *70 Days Away
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
> **EVENT HOURS 3pm to 10pm
> 
> **WE ALSO WILL BE MOVING THE CONCERT INTO THE ARENA
> TO ACCOMMODATE MORE CARS **
> **
> *​





FCCC said:


> Those shirts look nice.... :thumbsup:


 :yes: COLLECTOR'S ITEM


----------



## ElProfeJose

I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PICTURES THAT EVERYONE TAKES HOPEFULLY SOMEONE CAN POST THEM UP HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ElProfeJose said:


> I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PICTURES THAT EVERYONE TAKES HOPEFULLY SOMEONE CAN POST THEM UP HERE!!!!!!!


*I CAN'T WAIT EITHER THIS WILL BE A HISTORY MAKING EVENT 
I AM SURE THERE WILL BE A LOT OF PICS ELPROFEJOSE *


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:




LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
> *
> ​
> 
> 
> *EVENT HOURS 3pm to 10pm
> Sept. 29, 2012
> NORTHERN CALIFORNIA
> WILL BE HOSTING
> ONE OF THE BIGGEST SHOWS THIS YEAR
> WE HAVE SO MANY LOWRIDER FAMILIA
> COMING IN FROM ALL OVER TO ATTEND
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINES
> 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING CALLS ASKING WHAT IS THE NEAREST AIRPORT.
> The closest major airport to Woodland, California is Sacramento International Airport (SMF. This airport is in Sacramento, California and is 10 miles from the center of Woodland, CA.
> 
> IF YOU NEED MORE INFO CALL (916)204-8926 ​


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

I'll be there with my hopper and my club LUX FOR LIFE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> I'll be there with my hopper and my club LUX FOR LIFE


----------



## LRM2012TOUR




----------



## himbone

will there be a hop?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

himbone said:


> will there be a hop?


:yes:YES ALL HOP QUESTIONS NEED TO BE DIRECTED TO
*[email protected]*
WILL BE POSTING PAYOUTS THIS WEEKEND​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WILL BE REPRESENTING !!!!*
​


----------



## balderas909

How much will those shirts b goin for? Kant wait to see all the bicycles an cutties.....ill b der with my bike Californians Nightmare


----------



## 64Rag

PREMACY CAR CLUB will be in the house.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

64Rag said:


> PREMACY CAR CLUB will be in the house.


THANK YOU 64Rag And PREMACY CAR CLUB FOR YOUR SUPPORT. LOOKING FORWARD IN SEEING UR BEAUTIFUL RIDES.


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

balderas909 said:


> How much will those shirts b goin for? Kant wait to see all the bicycles an cutties.....ill b der with my bike Californians Nightmare


L.Q. WILL BE POSTING. SOON I THINK SHE SAID $15
WILL BE ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS IN NOR-CAL


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I am honored for all the great support I have gotten from the Lowrider community & forever will be grateful. 
Thank you for the overwhelming kind pms I have been receiving here on Layitlow and from the various car clubs and 
solo riders from the shows I have attended you have always gone out of your way to welcome me. My staff & I will do everything possible to make sure everyone gets the same respect and hospitality we’ve been receiving. See you all Sept 29th 2012 in Woodland California & Oct. 14, 2012 in Las Vegas, NV
Maricella L.Q.
*


----------



## Blue94cady

Only the best for LA REINA&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

Blue94cady said:


> Only the best for LA REINA





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I am honored for all the great support I have gotten from the Lowrider community & forever will be grateful.
> Thank you for the overwhelming kind pms I have been receiving here on Layitlow and from the various car clubs and
> solo riders from the shows I have attended you have always gone out of your way to welcome me. My staff & I will do everything possible to make sure everyone gets the same respect and hospitality we’ve been receiving. See you all Sept 29th 2012 in Woodland California & Oct. 14, 2012 in Las Vegas, NV
> Maricella L.Q.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1

Just a quick question.....if I'm want to attend this show with my car, would I have to worry about politics between me been from Los Angeles and people from up north?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

Big nene 1 said:


> Just a quick question.....if I'm want to attend this show with my car, would I have to worry about politics between me been from Los Angeles and people from up north?


:roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I am honored for all the great support I have gotten from the Lowrider community & forever will be grateful.
> Thank you for the overwhelming kind pms I have been receiving here on Layitlow and from the various car clubs and
> solo riders from the shows I have attended you have always gone out of your way to welcome me. My staff & I will do everything possible to make sure everyone gets the same respect and hospitality we’ve been receiving. See you all Sept 29th 2012 in Woodland California & Oct. 14, 2012 in Las Vegas, NV
> Maricella L.Q.
> *


What's up Marcella, Jroman, and the rest of the LQProductions. I received my confirmations already. Thank u for being quickly about it. My set up day I received in the mail is for Friday. Can I set up Saturday if I can't set up Friday due to job might not allow me to take Friday off. Will it be a big problem?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> Only the best for LA REINA&#55357;&#56836;


Que onda homie? Listo?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Big nene 1 said:


> Just a quick question.....if I'm want to attend this show with my car, would I have to worry about politics between me been from Los Angeles and people from up north?



Qvo Big nene? I've went to Woodland shows for the past couple of years and not one time have I felt a bad vibe or disrespected. Infact, everyone gives me props and thank me to for taking my car . They say, I wish you guys from L.A. would come up here more often to see more of u guys beautiful cars and we can see different cars. We always see the same cars up here. I answer back to them and say, If they knew everyone up here was Kool with us coming up to NorCal I'm sure they would but they feel that they will get disrespected. I'm sure Majestics wouldn't get disrespected. It's a big well known and respected club. Hopefully u can make it up there. I'll see u there if u do decide to go.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :roflmao:


What's up fool? How's my Armenian Brutha from Anutha Mutha doing???? Are u going to this show?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Only the best for LA REINA


GRACIAS SHAGGY  ALMOST SHOW TIME!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!
*_
_
*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous 
growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm

_*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf

*
*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
*
LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*

*35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*











*WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS 

*




* MOTEL 6 WOODLAND *
*1564 East Main Street
Woodland, CA 95776
PHONE (530)666.6777
MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$35.00 *_*A NIGHT
*

*BEST WESTERN 
584 N. EAST STREET 
WOODLAND, CA 95776
PHONE: 530.666.1251
MENTION THE WORD **"LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$65.00 *_*A NIGHT*











*SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*​








​










*Best Pedal Car-1st 
Best Bike-1st**$250.00 
$250.00**Best Trike-1st
Best Motorcycle-1st**$250.00
$500.00**Original-1st**$1,000.00**Original-2nd**$500.00**Original-3rd**$250.00**Traditional-1st**$1,000.00**Traditional-2nd**$500.00**Traditional-3rd**$250.00**Truck-1st**$1,000.00**Truck-2nd**$500.00**Truck-3rd**$250.00**Best Car-1st**$1,000.00**Best Car-2nd**$500.00**Best Car-3rd**$250.00**Best Bomb-1st**$1,000.00**Best Bomb-2nd**$500.00**Best Bomb-3rd**$250.00*


----------



## angelisticsola5960

What's up NorCal? Looking forward on attending this great show again. See all my peeps up there. Wattup Mr. Paparatzi, and the rest of the crew from Padrinos C.C...
Traffic C.C...
USO...
SOCIOS...
Uniques.. 
BLVD KINGS..
TRADICIONALS...
IMPALAS....
NEW STYLE.....
ELITE...
LOW CREATIONS...What's up Erik? 
And the rest that I'm forgetting, let's put out a great show...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I am honored for all the great support I have gotten from the Lowrider community & forever will be grateful.
> Thank you for the overwhelming kind pms I have been receiving here on Layitlow and from the various car clubs and
> solo riders from the shows I have attended you have always gone out of your way to welcome me. My staff & I will do e
> verything possible to make sure everyone gets the same respect and hospitality we’ve been receiving. See you all Sept 29th 2012 in Woodland California & Oct. 14, 2012 in Las Vegas, NV
> Maricella L.Q.
> [/FONB]*


*



Well said BOSSLADY *


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I am honored for all the great support I have gotten from the Lowrider community & forever will be grateful.
> Thank you for the overwhelming kind pms I have been receiving here on Layitlow and from the various car clubs and
> solo riders from the shows I have attended you have always gone out of your way to welcome me. My staff & I will do everything possible to make sure everyone gets the same respect and hospitality we’ve been receiving. See you all Sept 29th 2012 in Woodland California & Oct. 14, 2012 in Las Vegas, NV
> Maricella L.Q.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Big nene 1 said:


> Just a quick question.....if I'm want to attend this show with my car, would I have to worry about politics between me been from Los Angeles and people from up north?





smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :roflmao:





angelisticsola5960 said:


> Qvo Big nene? I've went to Woodland shows for the past couple of years and not one time have I felt a bad vibe or disrespected. Infact, everyone gives me props and thank me to for taking my car . They say, I wish you guys from L.A. would come up here more often to see more of u guys beautiful cars and we can see different cars. We always see the same cars up here. I answer back to them and say, If they knew everyone up here was Kool with us coming up to NorCal I'm sure they would but they feel that they will get disrespected. I'm sure Majestics wouldn't get disrespected. It's a big well known and respected club. Hopefully u can make it up there. I'll see u there if u do decide to go.











Like angelisticsola5960 said, that's been A bad rumor for a long time. Not once I have heard of people coming from LA getting disrespected . I hope that stops. Little by little more people have been traveling from LA like angelisticsola5960 from Stylistics and Klique, and Imperials now as of last years show. We are all doing this for a hobbie and fun. Lets put aside that mentality of Nortenos and Surenos and let's all Lowride and keep this beautiful tradition that us Latinos are so famous for. Viva La Raza!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Big nene 1 said:


> Just a quick question.....if I'm want to attend this show with my car, would I have to worry about politics between me been from Los Angeles and people from up north?


*Big Nene 1 there is nothing to worry no politics here we are all one big familia coming out to celebrate and have a good time. We have many people coming out to take part from Los Angeles, Imperials, Klique, Uniqes, Stylistics SOLA, Oldies SFV, Classic Dreams Etc.... We have People traveling from further Phoenix, Dallas, Denver, New Mexico, Seattle, Oregon Etc. 










smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:



:roflmao:

Click to expand...

 Big Nene 1 the only problem will be when me and you team up and give SMILEY one of these:buttkick: LOL .......... JK 

SMILEY YOU BEING MEAN :nono: LOL :wave:*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Qvo Big nene? I've went to Woodland shows for the past couple of years and not one time have I felt a bad vibe or disrespected. Infact, everyone gives me props and thank me to for taking my car . They say, I wish you guys from L.A. would come up here more often to see more of u guys beautiful cars and we can see different cars. We always see the same cars up here. I answer back to them and say, If they knew everyone up here was Kool with us coming up to NorCal I'm sure they would but they feel that they will get disrespected. I'm sure Majestics wouldn't get disrespected. It's a big well known and respected club. Hopefully u can make it up there. I'll see u there if u do decide to go.



WELL SAID... Angelistic we all our coming to together to enjoy they day. 
*Lowriding is a passion, lifestyle, a feeling that nothing else can give you. It has been passed on from generation to generation. Lowriding is a gathering of family and friends that everyone is involved in and proud to be a part of which is hard work, dedication and loyalty.​*


EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:






















LowriderTraditions said:


> Like angelisticsola5960 said, that's been A bad rumor for a long time. Not once I have heard of people coming from LA getting disrespected . I hope that stops. Little by little more people have been traveling from LA like angelisticsola5960 from Stylistics and Klique, and Imperials now as of last years show. We are all doing this for a hobbie and fun. Lets put aside that mentality of Nortenos and Surenos and let's all Lowride and keep this beautiful tradition that us Latinos are so famous for. Viva La Raza!!!!!!


Lowriding is a passion, lifestyle, a feeling that nothing else can give you. It has been passed on from generation to generation. Lowriding is a gathering of family and friends that everyone is involved in and proud to be a part of which is hard work, dedication and loyalty.​


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Big Nene 1 there is nothing to worry no politics here we are all one big familia coming out to celebrate and have a good time. We have many people coming out to take part from Los Angeles, Imperials, Klique, Uniqes, Stylistics SOLA, Oldies SFV, Classic Dreams Etc.... We have People traveling from further Phoenix, Dallas, Denver, New Mexico, Seattle, Oregon Etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Nene 1 the only problem will be when me and you team up and give SMILEY one of these:buttkick: LOL .......... JK
> 
> SMILEY YOU BEING MEAN :nono: LOL :wave:*


:h5::wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

angelisticsola5960 said:


> What's up fool? How's my Armenian Brutha from Anutha Mutha doing???? Are u going to this show?


whats crackin dog im gonna see if i can take the undertaker up there


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Que onda homie? Listo?


Ya saves loko ay nos vemos


----------



## Big nene 1

I will b there with my car! And I'm bringing smiley with me......


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:thumbsup:


Big nene 1 said:


> I will b there with my car! And I'm bringing smiley with me......


----------



## 64Rag

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :thumbsup:


I already told you don't worry about anything. It's all good up here.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


Que onda homie? Como as estado???


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> whats crackin dog im gonna see if i can take the undertaker up there













Big nene 1 said:


> I will b there with my car! And I'm bringing smiley with me......





smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LowriderTraditions said:


> Like angelisticsola5960 said, that's been A bad rumor for a long time. Not once I have heard of people coming from LA getting disrespected . I hope that stops. Little by little more people have been traveling from LA like angelisticsola5960 from Stylistics and Klique, and Imperials now as of last years show. We are all doing this for a hobbie and fun. Lets put aside that mentality of Nortenos and Surenos and let's all Lowride and keep this beautiful tradition that us Latinos are so famous for. Viva La Raza!!!!!!



Wouldn't be talking if I didn't know...
Keep up the good work LowriderTraditions...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> whats crackin dog im gonna see if i can take the undertaker up there





Big nene 1 said:


> I will b there with my car! And I'm bringing smiley with me......



Kool. Let me know when and what time u guys are leaving. We can carpool and following each other. Hit me up Smiley...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CPT BOY said:


> :thumbsup:










*HI' George!!!*


----------



## angelisticsola5960

CPT BOY said:


> :thumbsup:



Wattup CPT BOY? 
Cuando se ban a ir los Imperiales?


----------



## Big nene 1

I might leave Friday night


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

LowriderTraditions said:


> Like angelisticsola5960 said, that's been A bad rumor for a long time. Not once I have heard of people coming from LA getting disrespected . I hope that stops. Little by little more people have been traveling from LA like angelisticsola5960 from Stylistics and Klique, and Imperials now as of last years show. We are all doing this for a hobbie and fun. Lets put aside that mentality of Nortenos and Surenos and let's all Lowride and keep this beautiful tradition that us Latinos are so famous for. Viva La Raza!!!!!!


I LIVE UP IN NORCAL (ELK GROVE) AND RECENTLY WENT TO THE WOODLAND STREETLOW SHOW, THAT ENTIRE SHOW WAS ALL NORTHERNERS AND THE ONLY WAY U COULD TELL IS BECUZ OF THE COLORS. I RECEIVED THE UTMOST RESPECT FROM HOMIES AT THAT SHOW. ALL DAY HOMIES WERE ASKING WHERE I WAS FROM, MUCHOS GUSTO AND THANK U FOR SUPPORTING US. NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR THE MAJESTICS FROM THE GANGSTAS AND LOWRIDERS. 
MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE TO REP HARD, AND MYSELF REPPIN MAJESTICS NOR*CAL. MUCH LOVE


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

Big nene 1 said:


> I might leave Friday night


NE NE, I GOT U AND THE BROTHERS WHEN U COME UP. GOT PLENTY OF ROOM AT THE NEW HOUSE. HIT ME UP


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

64Rag said:


> I already told you don't worry about anything. It's all good up here.


NOTHIN BUT LOVE FOR US UP THERE, THATS REAL!!! U AINT LYING HOMIE.


----------



## STKN209

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> NOTHIN BUT LOVE FOR US UP THERE, THATS REAL!!! U AINT LYING HOMIE.


:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> NE NE, I GOT U AND THE BROTHERS WHEN U COME UP. GOT PLENTY OF ROOM AT THE NEW HOUSE. HIT ME UP


Qvo Chinaman...Can I crash in too...


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Qvo Chinaman...Can I crash in too...


Of course , You know i got u dogg, just let me know when u rollin in and ill have the beers ready. I got plenty of room


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> Of course , You know i got u dogg, just let me know when u rollin in and ill have the beers ready. I got plenty of room


are there any cats in northern cali


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## CHINA MAN 818

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> are there any cats in northern cali


they are slowly disappearing, i dont know why..lol


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:roflmao:


CHINA MAN 818 said:


> they are slowly disappearing, i dont know why..lol


----------



## CPT BOY

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wattup CPT BOY?
> Cuando se ban a ir los Imperiales?


Friday 0300:biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *HI' George!!!*


Hello


----------



## EL RAIDER

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Que onda homie? Como as estado???



puro trabajar homie how bout yourself? see you at the show


----------



## angelisticsola5960

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> they are slowly disappearing, i dont know why..lol


There probably not happy there. Don't let OG Abel get ahold of them. U know that fool with cats...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

CPT BOY said:


> Friday 0300:biggrin:


Orale. Kool. Tambien junior y Tomas??


----------



## angelisticsola5960

EL RAIDER said:


> puro trabajar homie how bout yourself? see you at the show



Igual homie. Gotta make that paper. See u there..


----------



## CPT BOY

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Orale. Kool. Tambien junior y Tomas??


Dont know if Tomas is going yet


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

angelisticsola5960 said:


> There probably not happy there. Don't let OG Abel get ahold of them. U know that fool with cats...


VERY TRUE ANGELISTIC AND LET THEM KNOW...DONT LET ME GET THEM CATS BECAUSE I WILL TAKE THEM TO A REAL HOME... MY BLUE AND GOLD CASTLE.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

OG LIL ABEL said:


> VERY TRUE ANGELISTIC AND LET THEM KNOW...DONT LET ME GET THEM CATS BECAUSE I WILL TAKE THEM TO A REAL HOME... MY BLUE AND GOLD CASTLE.


What's up Abel? U gonna go to this show? U can't miss out on this one..
This show is gonna be dope....
U gotta be part of history homie. Let's support Lowriderqueen and her staff and make this happen.


----------



## 64Rag

Ttt


----------



## brn2hop

Big nene 1 said:


> Just a quick question.....if I'm want to attend this show with my car, would I have to worry about politics between me been from Los Angeles and people from up north?


IVE BEEN GOING TO THIS SHOW FOR YEARS NOW AN I WAS WORIED THE FIRST TIME TOO BECAUSE OF MY MURDERD OUT BLUE LINCOLN NOTHIN BUT BLUE. AN BEING FROM NEVADA. AN IL BE HONEST I SAT THERE AN WACHED PEOPLE LOOK AT MY CAR AN SOME PEOPLE DIDNT LIKE WHAT THEY WERE SEEN AN MAKE LIL STUPID COMENTS BUT O WELL SOME FOLKS NEED TO GET OVER THAT COLOR SHIT THAT SHIT IS TOO OLDSCHOOL AND STUPID AND ADAPT TO A COLOR FREE WORLD THAT WE ALL LIVE IN......BUT AFTER ALL IT DOESNT BOTHER ME ONE BIT CAUSE ITS A BAD ASS SHOW AN SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES TOO.......:thumbsup:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!
> *_
> _
> *This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds
> we will be celebrating
> 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
> We will also be toasting to the continuous
> growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle.
> We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
> *_
> *For more information contact (916)204-8926*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
> 3pm to 10pm
> 
> _*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_
> 
> 
> *FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*
> 
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html
> 
> *
> TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
> 
> http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf
> 
> *
> *Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
> *
> LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*
> 
> *35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * MOTEL 6 WOODLAND *
> *1564 East Main Street
> Woodland, CA 95776
> PHONE (530)666.6777
> MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$35.00 *_*A NIGHT
> *
> 
> *BEST WESTERN
> 584 N. EAST STREET
> WOODLAND, CA 95776
> PHONE: 530.666.1251
> MENTION THE WORD **"LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$65.00 *_*A NIGHT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Best Pedal Car-1st
> Best Bike-1st**$250.00
> $250.00**Best Trike-1st
> Best Motorcycle-1st**$250.00
> $500.00**Original-1st**$1,000.00**Original-2nd**$500.00**Original-3rd**$250.00**Traditional-1st**$1,000.00**Traditional-2nd**$500.00**Traditional-3rd**$250.00**Truck-1st**$1,000.00**Truck-2nd**$500.00**Truck-3rd**$250.00**Best Car-1st**$1,000.00**Best Car-2nd**$500.00**Best Car-3rd**$250.00**Best Bomb-1st**$1,000.00**Best Bomb-2nd**$500.00**Best Bomb-3rd**$250.00*


----------



## droppedltd

Big nene 1 said:


> Just a quick question.....if I'm want to attend this show with my car, would I have to worry about politics between me been from Los Angeles and people from up north?


my dad rolls an IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES plaque all day every day. and we live in fresno,ca. his car is all blue and we get nothing but respect. in 2000 he had a 68 caprice all blue outside and with IMPERIALS plaque. nothing but compliments. thats old news and people have changed


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*








*
*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
IS READY TO CELEBRATE AND WELCOME EVERYONE 
TRAVELING IN FROM ALL OVER.

WITH HONOR AND RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER 
THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE COMING TOGETHER KEEPING LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE 
**By continuing the Lowrider Movement and recognizing those who made lowriding what it is today and have 
kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for 
over 35 years and still moving forward STRONG!

*




brn2hop said:


> IVE BEEN GOING TO THIS SHOW FOR YEARS NOW AN I WAS WORIED THE FIRST TIME TOO BECAUSE OF MY MURDERD OUT BLUE LINCOLN NOTHIN BUT BLUE. AN BEING FROM NEVADA. AN IL BE HONEST I SAT THERE AN WACHED PEOPLE LOOK AT MY CAR AN SOME PEOPLE DIDNT LIKE WHAT THEY WERE SEEN AN MAKE LIL STUPID COMENTS BUT O WELL SOME FOLKS NEED TO GET OVER THAT COLOR SHIT THAT SHIT IS TOO OLDSCHOOL AND STUPID AND ADAPT TO A COLOR FREE WORLD THAT WE ALL LIVE IN......BUT AFTER ALL IT DOESNT BOTHER ME ONE BIT CAUSE ITS A BAD ASS SHOW AN SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES TOO.......:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 517678
> View attachment 517679


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

T:thumbsup:T:thumbsup:T


----------



## 64Rag

We are all one no matter what club you roll with or were you from, we all have the same interest and that's lowriding.


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:



droppedltd said:


> my dad rolls an IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES plaque all day every day. and we live in fresno,ca. his car is all blue and we get nothing but respect. in 2000 he had a 68 caprice all blue outside and with IMPERIALS plaque. nothing but compliments. thats old news and people have changed
> View attachment 517683
> 
> View attachment 517685
> 
> View attachment 517686





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> IS READY TO CELEBRATE AND WELCOME EVERYONE
> TRAVELING IN FROM ALL OVER.
> 
> WITH HONOR AND RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER
> THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE COMING TOGETHER KEEPING LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE
> **By continuing the Lowrider Movement and recognizing those who made lowriding what it is today and have
> kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for
> over 35 years and still moving forward STRONG!
> 
> *
> 
> ​


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

In my family we just family my poPs is an Imperial LA (retired)and I'm Lux Nor Cal he laid my roots down


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> In my family we just family my poPs is an Imperial LA (retired)and I'm Lux Nor Cal he laid my roots down












THIS IS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT CONTINUING LOWRIDER TRADITIONS FROM GENERATION TO GENERATION.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I AM CURRENTLY WORKING ON & SENDING OUT PRE-REG CONFIRMATIONS.
GETTING AHEAD START THERE IS A LOT OF THEM*​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I AM CURRENTLY WORKING ON & SENDING OUT PRE-REG CONFIRMATIONS.
> GETTING AHEAD START THERE IS A LOT OF THEM*​





KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> In my family we just family my poPs is an Imperial LA (retired)and I'm Lux Nor Cal he laid my roots down


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I AM CURRENTLY WORKING ON & SENDING OUT PRE-REG CONFIRMATIONS.
> GETTING AHEAD START THERE IS A LOT OF THEM*​


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITYIS READY TO CELEBRATE AND WELCOME EVERYONE TRAVELING IN FROM ALL OVER.WITH HONOR AND RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE COMING TOGETHER KEEPING LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE **By continuing the Lowrider Movement and recognizing those who made lowriding what it is today and have kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for over 35 years and still moving forward STRONG!*​


Back to the top of page. 1...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I AM CURRENTLY WORKING ON & SENDING OUT PRE-REG CONFIRMATIONS.GETTING AHEAD START THERE IS A LOT OF THEM*​


Kool. I guess that means u spent your hole weekend doing that. Someday it will pay BOSSLADY!!!!!


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Almost time...


----------



## Blue94cady

Win is the dead line to pre reg i have not send my in


----------



## EL RAIDER

Blue94cady said:


> Win is the dead line to pre reg i have not send my in



pinche huevon wut u wating for :twak: eres un asno :rofl: 


good chilling with you and your kids yesterday at the Merced show


----------



## Blue94cady

Ay way soy mex todo dejamos para el ultimo lol yavi q tengo asta el 30 de agosto lol ay te miro pinche raider


----------



## Blue94cady

El show de aller estuvo mas chido el cotorreo q el show lol mela pase chido gracias por todo raider


----------



## EL RAIDER

Blue94cady said:


> Ay way soy mex todo dejamos para el ultimo lol yavi q tengo asta el 30 de agosto lol ay te miro pinche raider





Blue94cady said:


> El show de aller estuvo mas chido el cotorreo q el show lol mela pase chido gracias por todo raider


todo estubo bien homie I will be back to that show bro next time taking mi speedo para el lake :roflmao:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*¡Qué boca sucia! LOL HAHA!!! *










EL RAIDER said:


> pinche huevon wut u wating for :twak: eres un asno :rofl:
> 
> 
> good chilling with you and your kids yesterday at the Merced show





EL RAIDER said:


> todo estubo bien homie I will be back to that show bro next time taking mi speedo para el lake :roflmao:





Blue94cady said:


> El show de aller estuvo mas chido el cotorreo q el show lol mela pase chido gracias por todo raider


*¿Qué **es eso EL RAIDER un SPEEDO no me digas!!!*







* ¿Qué Travieso ..... *


----------



## Clown Confusion

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *¡Qué boca sucia! LOL HAHA!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *¿Qué **es eso EL RAIDER un SPEEDO no me digas!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * ¿Qué Travieso ..... *


lol


----------



## Blue94cady

Todavia tienes lugar para mi raina? Para mandarte el pre reg hoy


----------



## Clown Confusion

Blue94cady said:


> Win is the dead line to pre reg i have not send my in


do it online bro


----------



## Blue94cady

I did not now on i will do that thank


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*








*
*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
IS READY TO CELEBRATE AND WELCOME EVERYONE 
TRAVELING IN FROM ALL OVER.

WITH HONOR AND RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER 
THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE COMING TOGETHER 
KEEPING LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE 
**By continuing the Lowrider Movement and recognizing those who made lowriding what it is today and have 
kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for over 
35 years and still moving forward STRONG!

*
_*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_
_
*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous 
growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm

_*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


*http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf

*
*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
*
LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*

*35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*











*SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*



*Best Pedal Car-1st $250.00*
*Best Bike-1st **$250.00 
Best Trike-1st $250.00
Best Motorcycle-1st $500.00
Original-1st$1,000.00
Original-2nd$500.00
Original-3rd$250.00
Traditional-1st$1,000.00
Traditional-2nd$500.00
Traditional-3rd$250.00
Truck-1st$1,000.00
Truck-2nd$500.00
Truck-3rd$250.00
Best Car-1st$1,000.00
Best Car-2nd$500.00
Best Car-3rd$250.00
Best Bomb-1st$1,000.00
Best Bomb-2nd$500.00
Best Bomb-3rd$250.00*​


----------



## Blue94cady

Were do i do it online?


----------



## Blue94cady

Got it gracias


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*SHAGGY!!!! SINCE WE MOVED THE CONCERT INTO THE ARENA WE HAVE OPENED A LOT MORE SPOTS!!!
*​*BUT DON'T WAIT TO MUCH LONGER!!!
*


Blue94cady said:


> Todavia tienes lugar para mi raina? Para mandarte el pre reg hoy





Clown Confusion said:


> do it online bro


 *CLOWN CONFUSION!!! KNOWS WHAT'S UP!!! *










Blue94cady said:


> I did not now on i will do that thank


*THIS WILL GO DOWN IN HISTORY !!!
LOWRIDER SHOW SATURDAY NIGHT EVENING 3pm to 10pm
*​


----------



## Title Winner 79

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *SHAGGY!!!! SINCE WE MOVED THE CONCERT INTO THE ARENA WE HAVE OPENED A LOT MORE SPOTS!!!
> BUT DON'T WAIT TO MUCH LONGER!!!
> *
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> *CLOWN CONFUSION!!! KNOWS WHAT'S UP!!! *


lol yup cant wait is there going to be a building for bikes and pedal cars ......


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Clown Confusion said:


> lol yup cant wait is there going to be a building for bikes and pedal cars ......


*YES THIS YEAR I WILL BE MAKING SURE DURING MOVE IN 
ONE BUILDING WILL BE ONLY FOR BIKES & PEDAL CARS
NO VEHICLES IN THAT BUILDING!!! *​


----------



## Blue94cady

Gracias reyna ya lo ise online see u there


----------



## balderas909

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THAT'S WHAT'S UP SHAGGY!!! YOU WILL BE ROLLING IN LOW & SLOW BEING APART OF MAKING HISTORY !!!!*


Blue94cady said:


> Gracias reyna ya lo ise online see u there


*I ALSO WANTED TO INFORM ANYONE THAT IS 
COMPETING FOR SWEEPSTAKES THIS YEAR 
IF YOU ARE WAITING TO SEE IF YOU WIN TO QUALIFY TO COMPETE FOR LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR IN YOUR CATEGORY FOR THE LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW
WE WILL HAVE 8 OPEN SPACES SO THAT YOU STILL WILL 
BE ABLE TO REGISTER IF YOU DID NOT MAKE DEADLINE*
​


----------



## CPT BOY

:wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

balderas909 said:


> TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CPT BOY said:


> :wave:

















!!!


----------



## CPT BOY

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *BELATED *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!



BELATED????


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CPT BOY said:


> BELATED????


OOPS SORRY LOL!!!!!


----------



## CPT BOY

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> OOPS SORRY GEIORGE LOL!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YES THIS YEAR I WILL BE MAKING SURE DURING MOVE IN
> ONE BUILDING WILL BE ONLY FOR BIKES & PEDAL CARS
> NO VEHICLES IN THAT BUILDING!!! *​


THANKS


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YES THIS YEAR I WILL BE MAKING SURE DURING MOVE IN
> ONE BUILDING WILL BE ONLY FOR BIKES & PEDAL CARS
> NO VEHICLES IN THAT BUILDING!!! *​


That bad ass TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> That bad ass TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
*_








*http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html



CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY









THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE TAKING US BACK TO THE 
FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS





60Days Away 



















WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT

*​


----------



## Mr.Negrito

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WE HAVE MADE ATTEMPTS TO TRY TO BRING THE SHOW BACK TO CAL EXPO BUT THE CITY WANTS A 20MILLION DOLLAR INSURANCE POLICY ON TOP OF THE $55,000 TO RENT
> :loco:
> BELIEVE ME WE WOULD LOVE TO BRING IT BACK TO CAL EXPO!


what about portland,or


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:roflmao:



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *¡Qué boca sucia! LOL HAHA!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *¿Qué **es eso EL RAIDER un SPEEDO no me digas!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * ¿Qué Travieso ..... *





EL RAIDER said:


> todo estubo bien homie I will be back to that show bro next time taking mi speedo para el lake :roflmao:





EL RAIDER said:


> pinche huevon wut u wating for :twak: eres un asno :rofl:
> 
> 
> good chilling with you and your kids yesterday at the Merced show


----------



## 56CHEVY

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *UPDATE ON-LINE TICKET SALES
> WE HAVE AN OVERWHELMING
> AMOUNT OF TICKETS BEING PURCHASED
> WE WILL BEGIN MAILING OUT ORDERS
> THIS WEEK THOSE WHO PURCHASED FROM OUT OF STATE
> PLEASE ALLOW 5 to 7 Business Days To Arrive
> Any Questions Please Feel Free To Contact Me
> (916)204-8926*​


I purchased mine on July 1st. Still haven't received my tiks in the mail yet. Any info on the tiks being delayed?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

56CHEVY said:


> I purchased mine on July 1st. Still haven't received my tiks in the mail yet. Any info on the tiks being delayed?


YES I APOLOGIZE FOR THE DELAY THEY WILL BE SENT OUT BYE THE END OF THE WEEK
GIVE ME A CALL (916) 204-8926 IF YOU DON'T RECEIVE BY THE BEGINNING OF NEXT WEEK


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *¡Qué boca sucia! LOL HAHA!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *¿Qué **es eso EL RAIDER un SPEEDO no me digas!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *¿Qué Travieso ..... *



:angel: si yo soy un Angelito


----------



## watson rider

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YES THIS YEAR I WILL BE MAKING SURE DURING MOVE IN
> ONE BUILDING WILL BE ONLY FOR BIKES & PEDAL CARS
> NO VEHICLES IN THAT BUILDING!!! *​


Thats wats up watsonville Riders cc/ bc will be in the house


----------



## EL RAIDER

watson rider said:


> Thats wats up watsonville Riders cc/ bc will be in the house


:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

:nicoderm:


----------



## Blue94cady

Cant wait


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

watson rider said:


> Thats wats up watsonville Riders cc/ bc will be in the house


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> :angel: si yo soy un Angelito


----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


Es un cochino!!!! Lol


----------



## chewie

:wave:


----------



## balderas909

Was up with the pre reg confirmation....how long will dat take?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

balderas909 said:


> Was up with the pre reg confirmation....how long will dat take?


*Balderas909*

I KNOW YOU REGISTERED ON-LINE SO I CAN SEND IT BY EMAIL FOR YOU CAN PRINT OUT OR BY MAIL HOW EVER YOU PREFER.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*No me digas Shaggy que voy a tener que El security revisa EL RAIDER bien que no entra con un speedo en el show!*

*


Blue94cady said:



Es un cochino!!!! Lol

Click to expand...

*


----------



## balderas909

By mail


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CPT BOY said:


> :nicoderm:











Blue94cady said:


> Cant wait





chewie said:


> :wave:




balderas909 said:


> By mail











​


----------



## EL RAIDER

Blue94cady said:


> Es un cochino!!!! Lol



ya no wey ya vez in Merced tenia las nalgas de esa vieja casi en la cara y ni una foto pero el taco de ojo si me lo chinge


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *No me digas Shaggy que voy a tener que El security revisa EL RAIDER bien que no entra con un speedo en el show!*



only female security plz


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EL RAIDER said:


> only female security plz


LOL


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> only female security plz









​


----------



## ciscosfc

~TTT~


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 520006









:thumbsup:​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> LOL





EL RAIDER said:


> only female security plz


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
*_








http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*


CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY









THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE TAKING US BACK TO THE 
FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS





58 Days Away 


















WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT

*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
IS READY TO CELEBRATE AND WELCOME EVERYONE 
TRAVELING IN FROM ALL OVER.

WITH HONOR AND RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER 
THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE COMING TOGETHER 
KEEPING LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE 
**By continuing the Lowrider Movement and recognizing 
those who made lowriding what it is today and have 
kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for over 
35 years and still moving forward STRONG!

*
_*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_
_
*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous 
growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm

_*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


*http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf

*
*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*










*SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*



*Best Pedal Car-1st $250.00*
*Best Bike-1st **$250.00 
Best Trike-1st $250.00
Best Motorcycle-1st $500.00
Original-1st$1,000.00
Original-2nd$500.00
Original-3rd$250.00
Traditional-1st$1,000.00
Traditional-2nd$500.00
Traditional-3rd$250.00
Truck-1st$1,000.00
Truck-2nd$500.00
Truck-3rd$250.00
Best Car-1st$1,000.00
Best Car-2nd$500.00
Best Car-3rd$250.00
Best Bomb-1st$1,000.00
Best Bomb-2nd$500.00
Best Bomb-3rd$250.00*​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EVIL THREAT JUST PRE REG A SICK ASS BIKE


----------



## jroman

TTMFT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
*2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]










THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*


*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*

*35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ciscosfc said:


> ~TTT~










:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose

*YA MERO!!!!!
*


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :wave:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
> *2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
> 
> 
> *LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*
> 
> *35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*​


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​



nomas no digas!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> nomas no digas!!!!!!!


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

Mr.Chop Top said:


> EVIL THREAT JUST PRE REG A SICK ASS BIKE


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrtungring6622

IS THERE A HOP? I HEARD IT WONT BE,


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

No don't say they cancelled the hop


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
*2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]










THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*


*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*

*35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*​





mrtungring6622 said:


> IS THERE A HOP? I HEARD IT WONT BE,


*MRTUNGRING, NOT SURE WHERE YOU GOT YOUR INFORMATION BUT THERE WRONG!!!THERE WILL BE A HOP I POSTED PAYOUTS 2 DAYS AGO.*



KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> No don't say they cancelled the hop



*KINGFISH _209, The HOP Is NOT CANCELLED!!!we will be doing the hop in the arena before the concert starts. The only thing I changed this year is that the hop judge and I decided to do away with 3 to make a class rule and bringing out more metal plates*


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

uffin:


----------



## CPT BOY

:nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CPT BOY said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

balderas909 said:


> Was up with the pre reg confirmation....how long will dat take?


YOUR CONFIRMATION WENT OUT TODAY IN THE MAIL!!!


----------



## balderas909

Koo Reina thnks


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

balderas909 said:


> Koo Reina thnks


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *This year the 2012 Lowrider Magazine Tour will be stopping in Woodland, CA. on Sept 29[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012.
> We are dedicating the show to the 35 years of success that the magazine has been recognized throughout the world.
> We would also like to recognize the people who started this and made lowriding what it is today.
> This will be the last show on the tour to qualify for the Las Vegas Super Show Oct. 14, 2012.
> 
> FOR MORE INFORMATION CLICK ON LINK:http://lqproductions.net/
> *​


will there b a hop in vegaS LIKE LAST YEAR?? PM ME BIG AL;;;THANKS


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

DIPN714 said:


> will there b a hop in vegaS LIKE LAST YEAR?? PM ME BIG AL;;;THANKS


Pm lowrider hop judge


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

PREPARED AND SENT OUT MORE CONFIRMATIONS TODAY TRYING TO GET A HEAD START. THIS WILL BE A HISTORY MAKING EVENT! Celebrating 35 years in the life of LOWRIDING 


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> IS READY TO CELEBRATE AND WELCOME EVERYONE
> TRAVELING IN FROM ALL OVER.
> 
> WITH HONOR AND RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER
> THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE COMING TOGETHER
> KEEPING LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE
> **By continuing the Lowrider Movement and recognizing
> those who made lowriding what it is today and have
> kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for over
> 35 years and still moving forward STRONG!
> 
> *
> _*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_
> _
> *This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds
> we will be celebrating
> 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
> We will also be toasting to the continuous
> growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle.
> We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
> *_
> *For more information contact (916)204-8926*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
> 3pm to 10pm
> 
> _*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_
> 
> 
> *FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*
> 
> 
> *http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*
> 
> *
> TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
> 
> http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf
> 
> *
> *Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Best Pedal Car-1st $250.00*
> *Best Bike-1st **$250.00
> Best Trike-1st $250.00
> Best Motorcycle-1st $500.00
> Original-1st$1,000.00
> Original-2nd$500.00
> Original-3rd$250.00
> Traditional-1st$1,000.00
> Traditional-2nd$500.00
> Traditional-3rd$250.00
> Truck-1st$1,000.00
> Truck-2nd$500.00
> Truck-3rd$250.00
> Best Car-1st$1,000.00
> Best Car-2nd$500.00
> Best Car-3rd$250.00
> Best Bomb-1st$1,000.00
> Best Bomb-2nd$500.00
> Best Bomb-3rd$250.00*​


----------



## himbone

please post hop rules


----------



## CPT BOY

CPT will be in the house


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
*2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]










THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*


*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*

*35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*​




himbone said:


> please post hop rules


I WILL CONTACT HOP JUDGE KOPITZ AND HAVE HIM POST.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CPT BOY said:


> CPT will be in the house











AND I KNOW THIS !!!!


----------



## balderas909

Who will be preforming?


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Bump back to the top of page.1


----------



## Clown Confusion

you can email if it make it easy for u [email protected]


----------



## azteca de oro

Got my registation confirmation in the mail today.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

azteca de oro said:


> Got my registation confirmation in the mail today.


:thumbsup:
I know The Lowriderqueen is super swamped with calls, emails and pms. Please have the patience for her. She's trying her hardest to do everyones registrations and sending them out at the same time doing her regular job. Thank u everyone for ur patience. I'll tell u one thing we do know its gonna be off the hook.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Clown Confusion said:


> you can email if it make it easy for u [email protected]



I'm sure she's working on it already Clown Confusion. Thank u for ur patience.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Morning bump


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

THE MAJESTICS ARE COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMIIINNNGG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> THE MAJESTICS ARE COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMIIINNNGG!!!!!!!!!!










*PM SENT!*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Clown Confusion said:


> you can email if it make it easy for u [email protected]


SENT YOUR CONFIRMATION BY MAIL *CLOWN CONFUSION!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

azteca de oro said:


> Got my registation confirmation in the mail today.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THOSE WHO PURCHASED YOUR 
ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS THEY WHERE MAILED OUT TODAY!!
SORRY FOR THE DELAY I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON SOMETHING MAJOR! 
MAKING SURE THIS WHOLE WEEKEND WILL 
BE ONE THAT YOU WILL NEVER FORGET.
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35TH ANNIVERSARY PRE-PARTY 
STARTING FRIDAY
MORE INFORMATION TO FOLLOW!!! *​


----------



## chewie

:rimshot: :wave:...


----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THOSE WHO PURCHASED YOUR
> ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS THEY WHERE MAILED OUT TODAY!!
> SORRY FOR THE DELAY I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON SOMETHING MAJOR!
> MAKING SURE THIS WHOLE WEEKEND WILL
> BE ONE THAT YOU WILL NEVER FORGET.
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35TH ANNIVERSARY PRE-PARTY
> STARTING FRIDAY
> MORE INFORMATION TO FOLLOW!!! *​


Ay way thats wats up reyna


----------



## CPT BOY

The Imperials will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
*_








http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.htmlhttp://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*


CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY









THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE TAKING US BACK TO THE 
FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS





58 Days Away 


















WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
*​


----------



## Clown Confusion

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> SENT YOUR CONFIRMATION BY MAIL *CLOWN CONFUSION!!*


cool got one today 2 more to go thanks


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
IS READY TO CELEBRATE AND WELCOME EVERYONE 
TRAVELING IN FROM ALL OVER.

WITH HONOR AND RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER 
THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE COMING TOGETHER 
KEEPING LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE 
**By continuing the Lowrider Movement and recognizing 
those who made lowriding what it is today and have 
kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for over 
35 years and still moving forward STRONG!

*
_*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_
_
*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous 
growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm

_*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


*http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf

*
*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*










*SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*



*Best Pedal Car-1st $250.00*
*Best Bike-1st **$250.00 
Best Trike-1st $250.00
Best Motorcycle-1st $500.00
Original-1st$1,000.00
Original-2nd$500.00
Original-3rd$250.00
Traditional-1st$1,000.00
Traditional-2nd$500.00
Traditional-3rd$250.00
Truck-1st$1,000.00
Truck-2nd$500.00
Truck-3rd$250.00
Best Car-1st$1,000.00
Best Car-2nd$500.00
Best Car-3rd$250.00
Best Bomb-1st$1,000.00
Best Bomb-2nd$500.00
Best Bomb-3rd$250.00*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS 

*




* MOTEL 6 WOODLAND *
*1564 East Main Street
Woodland, CA 95776
PHONE (530)666.6777
MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$35.00 *_*A NIGHT
*

*BEST WESTERN 
584 N. EAST STREET 
WOODLAND, CA 95776
PHONE: 530.666.1251
MENTION THE WORD **"LOWRIDER"**TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *_*$65.00 *_*A NIGHT*










​


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc

_*~HOT LOWRIDER NIGHTS~*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

chewie said:


> :rimshot: :wave:...[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Ay way thats wats up reyna


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CPT BOY said:


> The Imperials will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Clown Confusion said:


> cool got one today 2 more to go thanks


_*CLOWN CONFUSION SHOULD RECEIVE THE OTHER 2 TODAY!!
*_


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

IIMPALAA said:


> TTT.











Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:













ciscosfc said:


> _*~HOT LOWRIDER NIGHTS~*_


----------



## m_monster66

T.T.T.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

m_monster66 said:


> T.T.T.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*WE HAVE A LOT OF PEOPLE TRAVELING IN FROM 
DALLAS, PHOENIX, DENVER, LAS VEGAS, LOS ANGELES, NEW MEXICO, FLORIDA ETC.....
COMING IN TO TAKE PART IN 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE' 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION*_​


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THOSE WHO PURCHASED YOUR
> ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS THEY WHERE MAILED OUT TODAY!!
> SORRY FOR THE DELAY I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON SOMETHING MAJOR!
> MAKING SURE THIS WHOLE WEEKEND WILL
> BE ONE THAT YOU WILL NEVER FORGET.
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35TH ANNIVERSARY PRE-PARTY
> STARTING FRIDAY
> MORE INFORMATION TO FOLLOW!!! *​


Good job Ms. Reina.....sounds like your very busy. Im sure its going to be a great turn out, thanks to your hard work and dedication......:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

FCCC said:


> Good job Ms. Reina.....sounds like your very busy. Im sure its going to be a great turn out, thanks to your hard work and dedication......:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


THANK YOU FCCC, YOUR KIND WORDS MEAN A LOT I AM VERY GRATEFUL AND I APPRECIATE THEM.
*I’m doing my best & trying like hell to do my part to make things happen for the LOWRIDER FAMILIA. I am focused & very driven by what I value and what is so important to me & that is keeping Lowrider Traditions Alive to pass on to the next generation.
I WAS ABLE TO SEAL THE DEAL WITH 3 SPONSORS. MEET THE OFFICIAL SPONSORS OF 
THE SEPT. 29, 2012 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION! THEY ALSO WILL BE SPONSORING THE OFFICIAL LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PRE-PARTY SET FOR FRIDAY SEPT 28th . THAT'S WHAT UP !!!!! —*








*IT WAS ANOTHER MAJOR ACCOMPLISHMENT. BUT NOT ONLY COORS, TECATE & BLUEMOON SPONSORING THE EVENT BUT ALSO SPONSORING THE 35th LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PRE-PARTIES. WE WILL BE TAKING OVER 2 TO 3 NIGHTCLUBS IN TOWN. THEY HAVE ALSO OFFERED THOSE ATTENDING THE PRE-PARTIES TO PAY THE BILL FOR A CAB RIDE BACK TO YOUR HOTEL. WE WANT EVERYONE TO BE ABLE TO ENJOY AND NOT WORRY ABOUT GETTING BACK TO YOUR ROOM. WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE TO TAKE PART IN THIS CELEBRATION.*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
*_








http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.htmlhttp://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*


CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY









THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE TAKING US BACK TO THE 
FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS





51Days Away 


















WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
*​
_*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_
_
*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.

We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


*http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf

*
*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *50 Days Away
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
> **EVENT HOURS 3pm to 10pm
> 
> **WE ALSO WILL BE MOVING THE CONCERT INTO THE ARENA
> TO ACCOMMODATE MORE CARS **
> **
> *​
> 
> 
> LowriderTraditions said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the top.....
Click to expand...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THANK YOU FCCC, YOUR KIND WORDS MEAN A LOT I AM VERY GRATEFUL AND I APPRECIATE THEM.
> *I’m doing my best & trying like hell to do my part to make things happen for the LOWRIDER FAMILIA. I am focused & very driven by what I value and what is so important to me & that is keeping Lowrider Traditions Alive to pass on to the next generation.
> I WAS ABLE TO SEAL THE DEAL WITH 3 SPONSORS. MEET THE OFFICIAL SPONSORS OF
> THE SEPT. 29, 2012 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION! THEY ALSO WILL BE SPONSORING THE OFFICIAL LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PRE-PARTY SET FOR FRIDAY SEPT 28th . THAT'S WHAT UP !!!!! —*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IT WAS ANOTHER MAJOR ACCOMPLISHMENT. BUT NOT ONLY COORS, TECATE & BLUEMOON SPONSORING THE EVENT BUT ALSO SPONSORING THE 35th LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PRE-PARTIES. WE WILL BE TAKING OVER 2 TO 3 NIGHTCLUBS IN TOWN. THEY HAVE ALSO OFFERED THOSE ATTENDING THE PRE-PARTIES TO PAY THE BILL FOR A CAB RIDE BACK TO YOUR HOTEL. WE WANT EVERYONE TO BE ABLE TO ENJOY AND NOT WORRY ABOUT GETTING BACK TO YOUR ROOM. WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE TO TAKE PART IN THIS CELEBRATION.*


nice work on getting the sponsors.... how can we find out what clubs are having the pre-parties? Once again :thumbsup: to LaReina....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

FCCC said:


> nice work on getting the sponsors.... how can we find out what clubs are having the pre-parties? Once again :thumbsup: to LaReina....


*WE WILL BE SENDING OUT A FLYER TO ALL THOSE PRE-REG. IN ADVANCE IN THE MAIL 3 WEEKS PRIOR LEADING UP TO SHOW & DURING MOVE IN ON FRIDAY WE WILL HAND FLYERS WITH ALL THE INFORMATION.* *I ALSO WILL BE POSTING IT UP ON HERE TO. 
LOOKS LIKE IT WILL BE A HOT LOWRIDER NIGHTS WEEKEND!!!! *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:--------:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## EL RAIDER

got my confirmation yesterday thx Reina also as a bonus got a Lowrider shirt, back stage passes and I'm the judge for the bikini contest :roflmao:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> got my confirmation yesterday thx Reina also as a bonus got a Lowrider shirt, back stage passes and I'm the judge for the bikini contest :roflmao:


_*JUDGE? HOWS THAT POSSIBLE EL RAIDER, IF YOUR A CONTESTANT IN THE HARD BODY CONTEST!!!!!*_


----------



## HardtoPlease65

TTT!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

HardtoPlease65 said:


> TTT!!


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THANK YOU FCCC, YOUR KIND WORDS MEAN A LOT I AM VERY GRATEFUL AND I APPRECIATE THEM.
> *I’m doing my best & trying like hell to do my part to make things happen for the LOWRIDER FAMILIA. I am focused & very driven by what I value and what is so important to me & that is keeping Lowrider Traditions Alive to pass on to the next generation.
> I WAS ABLE TO SEAL THE DEAL WITH 3 SPONSORS. MEET THE OFFICIAL SPONSORS OF
> THE SEPT. 29, 2012 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION! THEY ALSO WILL BE SPONSORING THE OFFICIAL LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PRE-PARTY SET FOR FRIDAY SEPT 28th . THAT'S WHAT UP !!!!! —*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IT WAS ANOTHER MAJOR ACCOMPLISHMENT. BUT NOT ONLY COORS, TECATE & BLUEMOON SPONSORING THE EVENT BUT ALSO SPONSORING THE 35th LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PRE-PARTIES. WE WILL BE TAKING OVER 2 TO 3 NIGHTCLUBS IN TOWN. THEY HAVE ALSO OFFERED THOSE ATTENDING THE PRE-PARTIES TO PAY THE BILL FOR A CAB RIDE BACK TO YOUR HOTEL. WE WANT EVERYONE TO BE ABLE TO ENJOY AND NOT WORRY ABOUT GETTING BACK TO YOUR ROOM. WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE TO TAKE PART IN THIS CELEBRATION.*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*JUDGE? HOWS THAT POSSIBLE EL RAIDER, IF YOUR A CONTESTANT IN THE HARD BODY CONTEST!!!!!*_



you mean in the menudo eating contest :h5:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> you mean in the menudo eating contest :h5:











*YOU CAN BE HONORARY JUDGE FOR THE BIKINI CONTEST!!!*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

socios b.c. prez said:


> TTT


----------



## 96tein

EL RAIDER said:


> got my confirmation yesterday thx i'm in the bikini contest :roflmao:


lmfao 
sorry raider had to lol 
You bringin the bike and truck or what.


----------



## Blue94cady

EL RAIDER said:


> you mean in the menudo eating contest :h5:


Ay si ganas way lol


----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YOU CAN BE HONORARY JUDGE FOR THE BIKINI CONTEST!!!*​


 Y yo soy su alludante


----------



## HardtoPlease65

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>



:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

96tein said:


> lmfao
> sorry raider had to lol
> You bringin the bike and truck or what.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

TU SABES SHAGGY, USTED PUEDAS AYUDAR A CUIDAR EL RAIDER ES UN TRAVIESO...











Blue94cady said:


> Y yo soy su alludante





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YOU CAN BE HONORARY JUDGE FOR THE BIKINI CONTEST!!!*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Dam the big boys are coming out to compete. I heard heavy hitter From New Style took his car off the frame and heard he has some top secret stuff he is doing. coming to compete for sweepstakes!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

Fresno Classics got there confirmations in the mail..... thanks. See ya soon!!!


----------



## STKN209

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
IS READY TO CELEBRATE AND WELCOME EVERYONE 
TRAVELING IN FROM ALL OVER.

WITH HONOR AND RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER 
THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE COMING TOGETHER 
KEEPING LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE 
**By continuing the Lowrider Movement and recognizing 
those who made lowriding what it is today and have 
kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for over 
35 years and still moving forward STRONG!

*
_*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_
_
*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We will also be toasting to the continuous 
growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle. 
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm

_*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


*http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf

*
*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*










*SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*



*Best Pedal Car-1st $250.00*
*Best Bike-1st **$250.00 
Best Trike-1st $250.00
Best Motorcycle-1st $500.00
Original-1st$1,000.00
Original-2nd$500.00
Original-3rd$250.00
Traditional-1st$1,000.00
Traditional-2nd$500.00
Traditional-3rd$250.00
Truck-1st$1,000.00
Truck-2nd$500.00
Truck-3rd$250.00
Best Car-1st$1,000.00
Best Car-2nd$500.00
Best Car-3rd$250.00
Best Bomb-1st$1,000.00
Best Bomb-2nd$500.00
Best Bomb-3rd$250.00*[/CENTER]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

THIS IS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT LOWRIDER FAMILIA COMING TOGETHER HAVING A GOOD TIME!! The partying will start Friday and follow in to Saturday!! It's going to be a HOT LOWRIDER NIGHT WEEKEND!!!



FCCC said:


> Fresno Classics got there confirmations in the mail..... thanks. See ya soon!!!





STKN209 said:


> TTT


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


----------



## newstyle_64

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*JUDGE? HOWS THAT POSSIBLE EL RAIDER, IF YOUR A CONTESTANT IN THE HARD BODY CONTEST!!!!!
> I GUESS ME AN 64RAG CANT JUDGE *_*,WERE GOING FOR THE MONEY ,WATCH OUT EL RAIDER *


:facepalm:


----------



## newstyle_64

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Dam the big boys are coming out to compete. I heard heavy hitter From New Style took his car off the frame and heard he has some top secret stuff he is doing. coming to compete for sweepstakes!


:shh::facepalm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

* 46 DAY'S AWAY
*
*35 years and still moving forward STRONG!

*
_*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_

_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.

We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
*_
*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm

_*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


*http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf

*
*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS AUGUST 30,2012*
​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
*_








http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*


CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY









THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE TAKING US BACK TO THE 
FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS





46 Days Away 


















WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS 

*




*MOTEL 6 WOODLAND *​*1564 East Main Street
Woodland, CA 95776
PHONE (530)666.6777
MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"*​​*TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *​_*$35.00 *_​*A NIGHT
*​
​*BEST WESTERN 
584 N. EAST STREET 
WOODLAND, CA 95776
PHONE: 530.666.1251
MENTION THE WORD *​​*"LOWRIDER"*​​*TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *​_*$65.00 *_​*A NIGHT*
​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>





Beautiful.....


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>




Very nice...


----------



## MYERS60

:run:.....................................:drama:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> * 45 DAY'S AWAY
> *
> *35 years and still moving forward STRONG!
> 
> *
> _*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_
> 
> _*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds
> we will be celebrating 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
> 
> We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
> *_
> *For more information contact (916)204-8926*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
> 3pm to 10pm
> 
> _*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_
> 
> 
> *FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*
> 
> 
> *http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*
> 
> *
> TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
> 
> http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf
> 
> *
> *Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS AUGUST 30,2012*
> ​




Are you ready NorCal????


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
> JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*
> 
> 
> CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE TAKING US BACK TO THE
> FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
> ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 Days Away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
> *









Don't be left out.....


----------



## LowriderTraditions

MYERS60 said:


> :run:.....................................:drama:




Almost time MYERS60. ARE U READY.......


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YOU CAN BE HONORARY JUDGE FOR THE BIKINI CONTEST!!!*​[/QUOTE
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 96tein said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao
> sorry raider had to lol
> You bringin the bike and truck or what.
> 
> 
> 
> lol just the bike
> 
> 
> 
> Blue94cady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ay si ganas way lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know huh
> 
> 
> 
> Blue94cady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y yo soy su alludante
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no pos wow
Click to expand...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> IS READY TO CELEBRATE AND WELCOME EVERYONE
> TRAVELING IN FROM ALL OVER.
> 
> WITH HONOR AND RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER
> THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE COMING TOGETHER
> KEEPING LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE
> **By continuing the Lowrider Movement and recognizing
> those who made lowriding what it is today and have
> kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for over
> 35 years and still moving forward STRONG!
> 
> *
> _*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_
> _
> *This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds
> we will be celebrating
> 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
> We will also be toasting to the continuous
> growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle.
> We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
> *_
> *For more information contact (916)204-8926*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
> 3pm to 10pm
> 
> _*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_
> 
> 
> *FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*
> 
> 
> *http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*
> 
> *
> TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
> 
> http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf
> 
> *
> *Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Best Pedal Car-1st $250.00*
> *Best Bike-1st **$250.00
> Best Trike-1st $250.00
> Best Motorcycle-1st $500.00
> Original-1st$1,000.00
> Original-2nd$500.00
> Original-3rd$250.00
> Traditional-1st$1,000.00
> Traditional-2nd$500.00
> Traditional-3rd$250.00
> Truck-1st$1,000.00
> Truck-2nd$500.00
> Truck-3rd$250.00
> Best Car-1st$1,000.00
> Best Car-2nd$500.00
> Best Car-3rd$250.00
> Best Bomb-1st$1,000.00
> Best Bomb-2nd$500.00
> Best Bomb-3rd$250.00*[/CENTER]







Can't wait..hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

I heard the beers are gonna be dirt cheap...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Looks like a lot of people gonna be hungover Saturday morning and Sunday morning...
:420::420::420:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THERE WILL BE A LOT GOING ON AT THIS YEARS SHOW WE WILL HAVE LIVE BANDS PLAYING IN THE BEER GARDEN & COORS WILL ALSO BE BRINGING OUT THERE SEMI THAT OPENS UP TO DJ AND DANCE FLOOR. THIS WILL BE A SPECTACULAR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY SUPER CUSTOM CARSHOW!!!*:yes:


LowriderTraditions said:


> I heard the beers are gonna be dirt cheap...





LowriderTraditions said:


> Looks like a lot of people gonna be hungover Saturday morning and Sunday morning...
> :420::420::420:


----------



## balderas909

T T M F T


----------



## 1sikMC

Can u show and hop ?


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THERE WILL BE A LOT GOING ON AT THIS YEARS SHOW WE WILL HAVE LIVE BANDS PLAYING IN THE BEER GARDEN & COORS WILL ALSO BE BRINGING OUT THERE SEMI THAT OPENS UP TO DJ AND DANCE FLOOR. THIS WILL BE A SPECTACULAR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY SUPER CUSTOM CARSHOW!!!*:yes:


I don't think its hit people how big of an event this will be and how many different things are gonna be going on at once patrona? 
They will be Sparked.....


----------



## LowriderTraditions

balderas909 said:


> T T M F T



Thank u for your support.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

1sikMC said:


> Can u show and hop ?




Yes of course 1sikMC.
Unfortunately u will have to pay two separate charges. One to show and compete and second to compete in the hop. 
Thanx and good luck...


----------



## 1sikMC

Nice Majestics Portland will be there.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE*
*2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]










THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*


*LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!*

*35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*​




1sikMC said:


> Can u show and hop ?


:yes:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

1sikMC said:


> Nice Majestics Portland will be there.


----------



## jroman

Year after year, this show gets bigger and better. Celebrating 35 years is a huge accomplishment, and a true pleasure to be a part of history. Many people saw lowriding as a fad, and thought that it would fade away. But little did they know that this lifestyle would be celebrating LRM 35 years of success and what better place to celebrate it in...WOODLAND Ca, on Sept 29th, 2012!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

Now thats a way to celebrate......good job LRM!


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Back to the top!!!!


----------



## LowriderTraditions

jroman said:


> Year after year, this show gets bigger and better. Celebrating 35 years is a huge accomplishment, and a true pleasure to be a part of history. Many people saw lowriding as a fad, and thought that it would fade away. But little did they know that this lifestyle would be celebrating LRM 35 years of success and what better place to celebrate it in...WOODLAND Ca, on Sept 29th, 2012!







Well said JROMAN...:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

FCCC said:


> Now thats a way to celebrate......good job LRM!




Celebrating will start Friday...:rimshot::rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## droppedltd

is the motel 6 in a decent area? i need to book a room


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Cali4Life916

Just pre reg online! :thumbsup: See ya all there. Now I have to get the rest of the crew to get them pre reg in. :buttkick:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Cali4Life916 said:


> Just pre reg online! :thumbsup: See ya all there. Now I have to get the rest of the crew to get them pre reg in. :buttkick:


Thank u Cali4Life916. Hopefully the rest of ur crew will also attend to witness this great event. Thank you California Lifestyles.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 526914


:thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

*Counting Down Days!!!!!!!! Sept 29,2012. Lowrider Band, keeping it old school.:rimshot:*


----------



## LowriderTraditions

jroman said:


> *Counting Down Days!!!!!!!! Sept 29,2012. Lowrider Band, keeping it old school.:rimshot:*


Tick, tock
Tick, tock
Tick, tock.....


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> IS READY TO CELEBRATE AND WELCOME EVERYONE
> TRAVELING IN FROM ALL OVER.
> 
> WITH HONOR AND RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER
> THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE COMING TOGETHER
> KEEPING LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE
> **By continuing the Lowrider Movement and recognizing
> those who made lowriding what it is today and have
> kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for over
> 35 years and still moving forward STRONG!
> 
> *
> _*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_
> _
> *This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds
> we will be celebrating
> 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
> We will also be toasting to the continuous
> growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle.
> We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
> *_
> *For more information contact (916)204-8926*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
> 3pm to 10pm
> 
> _*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_
> 
> 
> *FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*
> 
> 
> *http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*
> 
> *
> TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
> 
> http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf
> 
> *
> *Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Best Pedal Car-1st $250.00*
> *Best Bike-1st **$250.00
> Best Trike-1st $250.00
> Best Motorcycle-1st $500.00
> Original-1st$1,000.00
> Original-2nd$500.00
> Original-3rd$250.00
> Traditional-1st$1,000.00
> Traditional-2nd$500.00
> Traditional-3rd$250.00
> Truck-1st$1,000.00
> Truck-2nd$500.00
> Truck-3rd$250.00
> Best Car-1st$1,000.00
> Best Car-2nd$500.00
> Best Car-3rd$250.00
> Best Bomb-1st$1,000.00
> Best Bomb-2nd$500.00
> Best Bomb-3rd$250.00*[/CENTER]










Almost time...:naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MOTEL 6 WOODLAND *​*1564 East Main Street
> Woodland, CA 95776
> PHONE (530)666.6777
> MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"*​​*TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *​_*$35.00 *_​*A NIGHT
> *​
> ​*BEST WESTERN
> 584 N. EAST STREET
> WOODLAND, CA 95776
> PHONE: 530.666.1251
> MENTION THE WORD *​​*"LOWRIDER"*​[/CEN
> *TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *​_*$65.00 *_​*A NIGHT*
> ​







Can't get any cheaper than that.....
:nono::nono::nono:​


----------



## Cali4Life916

LowriderTraditions said:


> Thank u Cali4Life916. Hopefully the rest of ur crew will also attend to witness this great event. Thank you California Lifestyles.


OH I will make sure they will all attend. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Cali4Life916 said:


> OH I will make sure they will all attend. :thumbsup:


Thank you very much for your support. I'm sure you and the rest of your members won't regret attending this event that will be making history.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
*_








http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*


CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY









THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE TAKING US BACK TO THE 
FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS





43 Days Away 


















WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK!!! IT'S BEEN A BIT OVERWHELMING LAST COUPLE DAYS AND IT'S GOING TO GET MORE HECTIC AS WE GET CLOSER TO THE SHOW.
WOW MANY LOWRIDER FAMILIA TRAVELING IN TO COMPETE AND TAKE PART IN THIS MAJOR 35 YEAR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CELEBRATION. *:thumbsup:









*STYLE UNLIMITED S.B. will be in the HOUSE !!!*








*IMPERIALS S.D. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*


LowriderTraditions said:


> Thank you very much for your support. I'm sure you and the rest of your members won't regret attending this event that will be making history.





jroman said:


> *Counting Down Days!!!!!!!! Sept 29,2012. Lowrider Band, keeping it old school.:rimshot:*


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Morning bump.....


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
> JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*
> 
> 
> CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE TAKING US BACK TO TH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E
> FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
> ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42Days Away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
> *



Just right around the corner...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

42 days is going to fly right by us very fast guys so let's start getting prepared....


----------



## LRMhopjudge2004

Hop rules below. Very simple. Come on out and have fun.

Woodland Hop

Hop area, plates over dirt.

1 round of hopping.

Full payout even if no other entries. If only entrant an aggressive effort is expected. 

Vehicles that look radical (high lock up, extensive modification, etc) will be considered radical.

No getting stuck, double switching etc. Car must hop. 

Judges will have final say on all matters


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LRMhopjudge2004 said:


> Hop rules below. Very simple. Come on out and have fun.Woodland Hop Hop area, plates over dirt. 1 round of hopping. Full payout even if no other entries. If only entrant an aggressive effort is expected. Vehicles that look radical (high lock up, extensive modification, etc) will be considered radical. No getting stuck, double switching etc. Car must hop. Judges will have final say on all matters












Sounds very detailed and straight to the point.


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE**2012 Lowrider Hop Info: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!**LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!**35 Years In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of Benjamins....


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> IS READY TO CELEBRATE AND WELCOME EVERYONE
> TRAVELING IN FROM ALL OVER.
> 
> WITH HONOR AND RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER
> THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE COMING TOGETHER
> KEEPING LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE
> **By continuing the Lowrider Movement and recognizing
> those who made lowriding what it is today and have
> kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for over
> 35 years and still moving forward STRONG!
> 
> *
> _*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_
> _
> *This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds
> we will be celebrating
> 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
> We will also be toasting to the continuous
> growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle.
> We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
> *_
> *For more information contact (916)204-8926*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
> 3pm to 10pm
> 
> _*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_
> 
> 
> *FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*
> 
> 
> *http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*
> 
> *
> TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
> 
> http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf
> 
> *
> *Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Best Pedal Car-1st $250.00*
> *Best Bike-1st **$250.00
> Best Trike-1st $250.00
> Best Motorcycle-1st $500.00
> Original-1st$1,000.00
> Original-2nd$500.00
> Original-3rd$250.00
> Traditional-1st$1,000.00
> Traditional-2nd$500.00
> Traditional-3rd$250.00
> Truck-1st$1,000.00
> Truck-2nd$500.00
> Truck-3rd$250.00
> Best Car-1st$1,000.00
> Best Car-2nd$500.00
> Best Car-3rd$250.00
> Best Bomb-1st$1,000.00
> Best Bomb-2nd$500.00
> Best Bomb-3rd$250.00*[/CENTER]






















More Benjamins... Looks like there's a lot of money given out at this show.
:shocked::shocked:hno:hno:


----------



## jroman

LowriderTraditions said:


> More Benjamins... Looks like there's a lot of money given out at this show.
> :shocked::shocked:hno:hno:


 Firme RIDES, Benjamins, and More. TTT.


----------



## balderas909

The Benjamins dnt matter wen ur lowriding


----------



## Phatpan

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK!!! IT'S BEEN A BIT OVERWHELMING LAST COUPLE DAYS AND IT'S GOING TO GET MORE HECTIC AS WE GET CLOSER TO THE SHOW.
> WOW MANY LOWRIDER FAMILIA TRAVELING IN TO COMPETE AND TAKE PART IN THIS MAJOR 35 YEAR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CELEBRATION. *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *STYLE UNLIMITED S.B. will be in the HOUSE !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IMPERIALS S.D. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*


You Put On The Best Shows... Keeping La RAZA Going Strong...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Ur right its not just about the Benjamins. I didn't mean it like that. I'm sorry u took it that way. I meant it as its nice to get extra cash right now afterall times are tuff y not get extra cash while ur showing ur beautiful car.


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom

TTT


----------



## LowriderTraditions

53-64LatinKustom said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Phatpan said:


> You Put On The Best Shows... Keeping La RAZA Going Strong...






Thanx to everyone's support this lowrider tradition will carry on for many more years to come....


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> IS READY TO CELEBRATE AND WELCOME EVERYONE
> TRAVELING IN FROM ALL OVER.
> 
> WITH HONOR AND RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER
> THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE COMING TOGETHER
> KEEPING LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE
> **By continuing the Lowrider Movement and recognizing
> those who made lowriding what it is today and have
> kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for over
> 35 years and still moving forward STRONG!
> 
> *
> _*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_
> _
> *This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds
> we will be celebrating
> 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
> We will also be toasting to the continuous
> growth and success of the lowrider lifestyle.
> We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
> *_
> *For more information contact (916)204-8926*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
> 3pm to 10pm
> 
> _*THERE IS LIMITED INDOOR SPACE AVAILABLE*_
> 
> 
> *FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*
> 
> 
> *http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*
> 
> *
> TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
> 
> http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf
> 
> *
> *Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Best Pedal Car-1st $250.00*
> *Best Bike-1st **$250.00
> Best Trike-1st $250.00
> Best Motorcycle-1st $500.00
> Original-1st$1,000.00
> Original-2nd$500.00
> Original-3rd$250.00
> Traditional-1st$1,000.00
> Traditional-2nd$500.00
> Traditional-3rd$250.00
> Truck-1st$1,000.00
> Truck-2nd$500.00
> Truck-3rd$250.00
> Best Car-1st$1,000.00
> Best Car-2nd$500.00
> Best Car-3rd$250.00
> Best Bomb-1st$1,000.00
> Best Bomb-2nd$500.00
> Best Bomb-3rd$250.00*​


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
> JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*
> 
> 
> CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE TAKING US BACK TO THE
> FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
> ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 Days Away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
> *


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

ttt:wave:


----------



## jroman

LowriderTraditions said:


> Ur right its not just about the Benjamins. I didn't mean it like that. I'm sorry u took it that way. I meant it as its nice to get extra cash right now afterall times are tuff y not get extra cash while ur showing ur beautiful car.


 Well said , Yes I agree with you. I would not turn the Benjamins away. if they are coming my way. Who would?????


----------



## LowriderTraditions

jroman said:


> Well said , Yes I agree with you. I would not turn the Benjamins away. if they are coming my way. Who would?????


With the way economy is right now no one wouldnt mind getting there hands on some Benjamins. LOL. But I do understand what balderas909 means is that there's different types of builders . U got some that build cars to show and compete and u have the ones that build there cars to enjoy them on the streets. Either way this is all part of the Lowrider Tradition. Build lowrider cars and enjoy them whatever way u like. Whatever bursts ur bubbles...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> ttt:wave:


Thanx for ur support. Hope to see u there...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Time is ticking and the Lowriderqueen as we speak is very busy sending out all confirmations , meeting with vendors and having meetings with several individuals to make this the best NorCal Super Show to hit Northern California


----------



## tito5050

*Style Unlimited Santa Barbara will be there with PAN DULCE at The World Famous Pinstriper & Painter DANNY D'S booth at the LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSAY CELEBRATION!!!*


----------



## Big nene 1

Is this sold out?im trying to do my registration right now.....really want to go


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Big nene 1 said:


> Is this sold out?im trying to do my registration right now.....really want to go


*YES YOU CAN BIG NENE 1
*


----------



## CE 707

looks like the show will be good


----------



## 87cutty530

Ttt


----------



## LowriderTraditions

CE 707 said:


> looks like the show will be good


Indeed it will CE 707...


----------



## Big nene 1

It's there a number I can, call and pay over the phone with a credit card?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Big nene 1 said:


> It's there a number I can, call and pay over the phone with a credit card?


Big Nene 1 you can register on line through PayPal or if your not able to do that you can call me and I can take it over the phone. (916)204-8926


----------



## CE 707

Whens last day to reg


----------



## newstyle_64

NEW STYLE AN SSCO 4th ANN 16th SEP. CELEBRATION AN FREE SHOW N SHINE SAT.SEP. 15th


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CE 707 said:


> Whens last day to reg


Pre-registration ends August 30th


----------



## CE 707

ok cool thanks


----------



## tito5050

:h5::wave::h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

tito5050 said:


> *Style Unlimited Santa Barbara will be there with PAN DULCE at The World Famous Pinstriper & Painter DANNY D'S booth at the LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION!!!*





tito5050 said:


>











*If you’ve never heard of DANNY D chances are you’ve seen his work. **Danny D is one of the most sought after automotive pinstriper on the west coast. *
 He is one of the top custom pinstriper painters and full car build in the industry. 

​





tito5050 said:


> :h5::wave::h5:


*TINO AKA: PICOTAZO CAN'T WAIT TO SEE 
PAN DULCE AGAIN ONE BEAUTIFUL RIDE!!!*​












​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## LowriderTraditions

Bumping this topic back to the top where it belongs...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 528940



 :thumbsup:


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

tito5050 said:


> *Style Unlimited Santa Barbara will be there with PAN DULCE at The World Famous Pinstriper & Painter DANNY D'S booth at the LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE EVERYONE KNOWS
**THIS IS A SATURDAY EVENING **SHOW SEPT. 29, 2012
**EVENT HOURS 3PM to 10PM**
MOVE-IN WILL BE 
**FRIDAY AND SATURDAY

PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE **IS AUGUST 30, 2012*​


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

ELITE will be in the house!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

brn2hop said:


>


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> ELITE will be in the house!


----------



## CPT BOY

:wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion

just got word a socios car pre reged


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Back to the top...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> ELITE will be in the house!


Thank you raidersequal and Elite for your support..


----------



## LowriderTraditions

CPT BOY said:


> :wave:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE EVERYONE KNOWS
> **THIS IS A SATURDAY EVENING **SHOW SEPT. 29, 2012
> **EVENT HOURS 3PM to 10PM**
> MOVE-IN WILL BE
> **FRIDAY AND SATURDAY
> 
> PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE **IS AUGUST 30, 2012*​









:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
> JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*
> 
> 
> CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE TAKING US BACK TO THE
> FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
> ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38 Days Away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
> *


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## chewie

:rimshot:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

64Rag said:


> ttt





chewie said:


> :rimshot:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

​


CPT BOY said:


> :wave:









:run:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Clown Confusion said:


> just got word a socios car pre reged


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LRMhopjudge2004 said:


> *Hop rules below. Very simple. Come on out and have fun.
> 
> Woodland Hop
> 
> Hop area, plates over dirt.
> 
> 1 round of hopping.
> 
> Full payout even if no other entries. If only entrant an aggressive effort is expected.
> 
> Vehicles that look radical (high lock up, extensive modification, etc) will be considered radical.
> 
> No getting stuck, double switching etc. Car must hop.
> 
> Judges will have final say on all matters
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS 

*




*MOTEL 6 WOODLAND *​



*1564 East Main Street
Woodland, CA 95776
PHONE (530)666.6777
MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"*​




*TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *​



_*$35.00 *_​



*A NIGHT
*​




​



*BEST WESTERN 
584 N. EAST STREET 
WOODLAND, CA 95776
PHONE: 530.666.1251
MENTION THE WORD *​




*"LOWRIDER"*​




*TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *​



_*$65.00 *_​



*A NIGHT*
​


----------



## Big nene 1

Just registered........I'll be there!


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 529953
> 
> Just registered........I'll be there!





 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT


Wats up loko u Ready?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> Wats up loko u Ready?


Simon bro we ready.how are u wats new?


----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Simon bro we ready.how are u wats new?


Im good not much new here is the evil toy parts KK did for u ?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> Im good not much new here is the evil toy parts KK did for u ?


Evil toy is my hoimes pc the red one bro


----------



## Blue94cady

Ooooo ok nice parts pedals r badass fuck


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> Ooooo ok nice parts pedals r badass fuck


Thanks


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Simon bro we ready.how are u wats new?


Sounds like u guys are ready to be a part of this great historical event..   :h5:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LRMhopjudge2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hop rules below. Very simple. Come on out and have fun.Woodland Hop Hop area, plates over dirt. 1 round of hopping. Full payout even if no other entries. If only entrant an aggressive effort is expected. Vehicles that look radical (high lock up, extensive modification, etc) will be considered radical. No getting stuck, double switching etc. Car must hop. Judges will have final say on all matters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:​
Click to expand...


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS **MOTEL 6 WOODLAND *​*1564 East Main StreetWoodland, CA 95776PHONE (530)666.6777MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"*​*TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *​_*$35.00 *_​*A NIGHT*​​*BEST WESTERN 584 N. EAST STREET WOODLAND, CA 95776PHONE: 530.666.1251MENTION THE WORD *​*"LOWRIDER"*​*TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR *​_*$65.00 *_​*A NIGHT*​


Very cheap. Thanx Lowriderqueen. :h5:


----------



## LowriderTraditions

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*WE HAVE A LOT OF PEOPLE TRAVELING IN FROM
> DALLAS, PHOENIX, DENVER, LAS VEGAS, LOS ANGELES, NEW MEXICO, FLORIDA ETC.....
> COMING IN TO TAKE PART IN
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE' 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION*_​









:thumbsup:


----------



## jroman

https://www.facebook.com/events/433452796686495/


----------



## LowriderTraditions

Morning bump


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *If you’ve never heard of DANNY D chances are you’ve seen his work. **Danny D is one of the most sought after automotive pinstriper on the west coast. *
> He is one of the top custom pinstriper painters and full car build in the industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TINO AKA: PICOTAZO CAN'T WAIT TO SEE
> PAN DULCE AGAIN ONE BEAUTIFUL RIDE!!!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE EVERYONE KNOWS
> **THIS IS A SATURDAY EVENING **SHOW SEPT. 29, 2012
> **EVENT HOURS 3PM to 10PM**
> MOVE-IN WILL BE
> **FRIDAY AND SATURDAY
> 
> PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE **IS AUGUST 30, 2012*​
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
> JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.htmlhttp://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*
> 
> 
> CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS YEARS CONCERT WILL BE TAKING US BACK TO THE
> FEELING OF YESTAYEAR
> ENJOYING LOWRIDER CLASSICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51Days Away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
> *​
> _*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_
> _
> *This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds
> we will be celebrating
> 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
> 
> We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.
> *_
> *For more information contact (916)204-8926*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
> 3pm to 10pm
> 
> 
> *FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*
> 
> 
> *http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*
> 
> *
> TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
> 
> http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf
> 
> *
> *Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## mandoemex

Krazy Kutting is getting a little something ready for woodland Here is a sneak pic and we will also be there with a booth selling all our lowrider parts and Bike parts and taking orders for any Car club plaques you might need please stop by and check us out.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*OK HERE IS THE FLOOR PLAN OF THE FAIRGROUNDS 
FOR THE SEPT. 29, 2012 
SATURDAY HOT LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION 
*​





*3pm to 10pm

35 DAY AWAY

​





**I HAVE PUT IN A LOT OF HOURS TO MAKE SURE EVERYTHING RUNS SMOOTH AS CAN BE WE HAVE A LOT OF LOWRIDER FAMILIA COMING FROM ALL OVER TO PARTICIPATE DALLAS, FLORIDA, DENVER, PHOENIX, LAS VEGAS, OREGON, SEATTLE LOS ANGELES,  SAN DIEGO & ALL OVER NORTHERN CALIFORNIA, Etc...
*








*MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN 
FRIDAY MORNING 8am to 11pm
Saturday 6am to 1PM

*​


----------



## ciscosfc

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *OK HERE IS THE FLOOR PLAN OF THE FAIRGROUNDS
> FOR THE SEPT. 29, 2012
> SATURDAY HOT LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3pm to 10pm
> 
> 35 DAY AWAY
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **I HAVE PUT IN A LOT OF HOURS TO MAKE SURE EVERYTHING RUNS SMOOTH AS CAN BE WE HAVE A LOT OF LOWRIDER FAMILIA COMING FROM ALL OVER TO PARTICIPATE DALLAS, FLORIDA, DENVER, PHOENIX, LAS VEGAS, OREGON, SEATTLE LOS ANGELES,  SAN DIEGO & ALL OVER NORTHERN CALIFORNIA, Etc...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN
> FRIDAY MORNING 8am to 11pm
> Saturday 6am to 1PM
> 
> *​


_*WOW!!*_ :thumbsup: _*NO RAIN THIS YEAR PLEASE!!!!*_


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *OK HERE IS THE FLOOR PLAN OF THE FAIRGROUNDS
> FOR THE SEPT. 29, 2012
> SATURDAY HOT LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3pm to 10pm
> :thumbsup:
> 35 DAY AWAY
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **I HAVE PUT IN A LOT OF HOURS TO MAKE SURE EVERYTHING RUNS SMOOTH AS CAN BE WE HAVE A LOT OF LOWRIDER FAMILIA COMING FROM ALL OVER TO PARTICIPATE DALLAS, FLORIDA, DENVER, PHOENIX, LAS VEGAS, OREGON, SEATTLE LOS ANGELES,  SAN DIEGO & ALL OVER NORTHERN CALIFORNIA, Etc...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN
> FRIDAY MORNING 8am to 11pm
> Saturday 6am to 1PM
> 
> *​


----------



## 64Rag

This show is going to be off the hook, this year. Can't wait PREMACY C.C. will be their in full force.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LRM2012TOUR said:


> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OK HERE IS THE FLOOR PLAN OF THE FAIRGROUNDS
> FOR THE SEPT. 29, 2012
> SATURDAY HOT LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3pm to 10pm
> :thumbsup:
> 35 DAYS AWAY
> 
> I HAVE PUT IN A LOT OF HOURS TO MAKE SURE EVERYTHING RUNS SMOOTH AS CAN BE WE HAVE A LOT OF LOWRIDER FAMILIA COMING FROM ALL OVER TO PARTICIPATE DALLAS, FLORIDA, DENVER, PHOENIX, LAS VEGAS, OREGON, SEATTLE LOS ANGELES,  SAN DIEGO & ALL OVER NORTHERN CALIFORNIA, Etc...​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN
> FRIDAY MORNING 8am to 11pm
> Saturday 6am to 1PM
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

I CANT WAIT EITHER FOR THIS SHOW ITS GONNA BE OFF THE CHAIN TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> I CANT WAIT EITHER FOR THIS SHOW ITS GONNA BE OFF THE CHAIN TTT
> *Lowriderbandfan Warqueen shared your photo.
> *
> 
> *Congratulations to Lowrider Magazine for their longevity and keeping the lowriding tradition in the spotlight. Also, much respect to L.R.M for bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, 'LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music. The LOWRIDER BAND, may not have their WAR name, but they still got their WAR sound. Probably because they ARE WAR. Do not miss out on this once in a lifetime event.
> *
> __


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

64Rag said:


> This show is going to be off the hook, this year. Can't wait PREMACY C.C. will be their in full force.


Damn u gonna make me work... Now I got to have the new mag, bomb edition vol 3, and bicycle edition vol 2 just for this show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I’m doing my best & trying like hell to do my part to make things happen for the LOWRIDER FAMILIA
MEET 
THE OFFICIAL SPONSORS OF THE SEPT. 29, 2012 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION! THEY 
ALSO WILL BE SPONSORING 
THE OFFICIAL LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PRE-PARTIES SET FOR 
FRIDAY SEPT 28th . 
THAT'S WHAT UP !!!!!*








* BUT NOT ONLY COORS, TECATE & BLUEMOON SPONSORING THE EVENT BUT ALSO SPONSORING THE 35th LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PRE-PARTIES. WE WILL BE TAKING OVER 2 TO 3 NIGHTCLUBS IN TOWN. THEY HAVE ALSO OFFERED THOSE ATTENDING THE PRE-PARTIES TO PAY THE BILL FOR A CAB RIDE BACK TO YOUR HOTEL. WE WANT EVERYONE TO BE ABLE TO ENJOY AND NOT WORRY ABOUT GETTING BACK TO YOUR ROOM. WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE TO TAKE PART IN THIS CELEBRATION.
*​
*
*







* ANOTHER OFFICIAL SPONSORS OF THE SEPTEMBER 29, 2012 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION! *​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT cant wait its going to be off the hook:thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530

Night clubs? Here in woodland? Im hoping you mean in sac.. well come to think of it, we do have la fogata.. that place is crackin.. also the stag, and zitios.. lol


----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTT cant wait its going to be off the hook:thumbsup:


X2


----------



## chewie

:rimshot:


----------



## ~JALISCO~

ths is getting a touch up for the occation
:x:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
*_








http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*


CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY









**



**This is a Saturday evening show being held 
September 29, 2012 form 3:00pm to 10:00pm 
at the Yolo County Fairgrounds. 
*_*We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, 
'LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music.
The LOWRIDER BAND, may not have their WAR name, but they still got their WAR sound.
Probably because they ARE WAR. 
*__*Do not miss out on this once in a lifetime event. *_
*Your can purchase your pre-sale tickets for $15.00 
on-line at Lowrider Magazine 35th Anniversary Celebration Sept 29. 2012 Pre-saleTickets 
 or you can but them at several ticket outlets in the area going on-sale 
Friday at these locations below.*

Barney's

15 w main st
woodland ca 95695
ph#530 662-6376

King of fades 
barbershop
inside the county fair mall
1264 e. gibson rd suite A115
woodland ca
ph#530 402-1201


*Dimple Records*
*Arden
2433 Arden Way
Sacramento, CA 95825

Phone:
(916) 925- 2600
*
*
*
*Broadway
2500 16th St
Sacramento, CA 95818

Phone:
(916) 441- 2500









*


*WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
*
_*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_

_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds *_
_*we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history
*__*We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.*_

*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


*http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf

*
*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*












*OK HERE IS THE FLOOR PLAN OF THE FAIRGROUNDS 
FOR THE SEPT. 29, 2012 
SATURDAY HOT LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION 
*

​



*3pm to 10pm
:thumbsup:
32 DAYS AWAY

​



*








*MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN 
FRIDAY MORNING 8am to 11pm
Saturday 6am to 1PM
*









​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## droppedltd

Wheres the pre parties at???


----------



## jroman

[h=6]FRONT BACK SIDE TO SIDE
LOWRIDING IS HOW WE RIDE 

DROP IT DOWN ROLL ON BY 
THIS IS HOW WE DO IT

SEPTEMER 29TH!![/h]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*This is a Saturday evening show being held September 29, 2012 
from 3:00pm to 10:00pm at the Yolo County Fairgrounds. 
We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music. 
The LOWRIDER BAND, may not have their WAR name, but they still got their WAR sound. Probably because they ARE WAR. 
Do not miss out on this once in a lifetime event.*




















*WOW! The OG's of WAR 
still gettin' it to one of their most iconic songs. 

*​


----------



## Classic Dreams

cant wait!!!!


----------



## jroman

:rimshot:TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Classic Dreams said:


> cant wait!!!!


*SEE YOU SOON PRIMO!!!!!*


















*WILL BE REPRESENTING!!!*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*This is a Saturday evening show being held September 29, 2012 from 3:00pm to 10:00pm at the Yolo County Fairgrounds. We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music. The LOWRIDER BAND, may not have their WAR name, but they still got their WAR sound. Probably because they ARE WAR. 
Do not miss out on this once in a lifetime event.*






*WOW! The OG's of WAR still gettin' it to one of their most iconic songs. 
CHUCK BARBER, filling in for Eric Burdon AND the late great Papa Dee.....DAYUM!! 
You rock!!*​


----------



## mandoemex

Shows getting closer and so are we. This will be a nice car to be Showing all the Krazy Kutting products we have available


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

GOODTIMES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I AM GETTING A LOT OF CALLS REGARDING THE DEADLINE FOR 
PRE-REGISTRATION OF AUGUST 30TH BECAUSE OF THE HOLIDAY WEEKEND I WILL BE PUSHING THE DEADLINE DATE BACK TO SEPT.8th. THIS WILL BE ONE THE BIGGEST SHOWS IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA. WE ALREADY HAVE CLOSE TO 500 PRE-REGS. RECEIVED. THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT. 
**

The Lowrider Familia ties run strong and deep** 
**Do not miss out on this once in a lifetime event.**

*​


----------



## Cali4Life916

droppedltd said:


> Wheres the pre parties at???


TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Cali4Life916 said:


> TTT





droppedltd said:


> Wheres the pre parties at???


*I WILL BE POSTING INFORMATION ON THE PRE-PARTIES IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS WHERE FINALIZING EVERYTHING. WE WANT TO MAKE SURE THIS WILL BE A 35th LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION TO REMEMBER!!!
WE HAVE A LOT TO CELEBRATE
*















*
*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## tito5050

NICE!!!


~JALISCO~ said:


> ths is getting a touch up for the occation
> :x:


----------



## droppedltd

hoping you got my pre-reg in?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

droppedltd said:


> hoping you got my pre-reg in?
> View attachment 533590
> View attachment 533591














Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 533372














Cali4Life916 said:


> TTT














HECHOenMEXICO YC said:


> GOODTIMES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!














tito5050 said:


> NICE!!!


----------



## B DOG

just pre-reg'd :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Non stop work to be ready for this show . Krazy Kutting Car Club plaques and Lowrider parts for Cars and Bikes will be in woodland for sure. We will have alot of our stock items for everyone so please come by our booth and check us out.


----------



## 51gjr

INFERNO 2 will be there


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
*_








http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*


CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY









**



**This is a Saturday evening show being held 
September 29, 2012 form 3:00pm to 10:00pm 
at the Yolo County Fairgrounds. 
*_*We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, 
'LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music.
The LOWRIDER BAND, may not have their WAR name, but they still got their WAR sound.
Probably because they ARE WAR. 
*__*Do not miss out on this once in a lifetime event. *_
*Your can purchase your pre-sale tickets for $15.00 
on-line at Lowrider Magazine 35th Anniversary Celebration Sept 29. 2012 Pre-saleTickets 
 or you can but them at several ticket outlets in the area going on-sale 
Friday at these locations below.*

Barney's

15 w main st
woodland ca 95695
ph#530 662-6376

King of fades 
barbershop
inside the county fair mall
1264 e. gibson rd suite A115
woodland ca
ph#530 402-1201


*Dimple Records*
*Arden
2433 Arden Way
Sacramento, CA 95825

Phone:
(916) 925- 2600
*
*
*
*Broadway
2500 16th St
Sacramento, CA 95818

Phone:
(916) 441- 2500









*


*WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
*
_*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_

_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds *_
_*we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history
*__*We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.*_

*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


*http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf

*
*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*












*OK HERE IS THE FLOOR PLAN OF THE FAIRGROUNDS 
FOR THE SEPT. 29, 2012 
SATURDAY HOT LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION 
*

​
*3pm to 10pm
:thumbsup:
28 DAYS AWAY​

*








*MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN 
FRIDAY MORNING 8am to 11pm
Saturday 6am to 1PM
*





















*This is a Saturday evening show being held September 29, 2012 from 3:00pm to 10:00pm at the Yolo County Fairgrounds. 
*
WHAT BETTER WAY FOR THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA TO CELEBRATE 35YEARS OF LOWRIDER than bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR 
to perform their most iconic hit, LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music. The LOWRIDER BAND, may not have their 
WAR name, but they still got their WAR sound. 

Probably because they ARE WAR. 

*I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH OG MEMBER OF WAR HAROLD BROWN. GODBLESS WHAT AN INSPIRATION HE IS. THANK YOU FOR SHARING SOME STORIES FROM THE PAST. HE IS VERY EXCITED ABOUT COMING DOWN TO PERFORM AT LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION SEPT. 29th*
*
Do not miss out on this once in a lifetime event.*






*WOW! The OG's of WAR still gettin' it to one of their most iconic songs. 
CHUCK BARBER, filling in for Eric Burdon AND the late great Papa Dee.....DAYUM!! 
You rock!!*

*I AM GETTING A LOT OF CALLS REGARDING THE DEADLINE FOR 
PRE-REGISTRATION OF AUGUST 30TH BECAUSE OF THE HOLIDAY WEEKEND I WILL BE PUSHING THE DEADLINE DATE BACK TO SEPT.8th. THIS WILL BE ONE THE BIGGEST SHOWS IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA. WE ALREADY HAVE CLOSE TO 500 PRE-REGS. RECEIVED. THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT. 
*
*

The Lowrider Familia ties run strong and deep** 
**Do not miss out on this once in a lifetime event.**

*​


----------



## CE 707

Whens last day to reg I got 2 entrys


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> Whens last day to reg I got 2 entrys


SEPT.8th.


----------



## Bivos 64

Thanks Marcella for helping me wit my reg , Bivos64 Blvd Kings CC


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Bivos 64 said:


> Thanks Marcella for helping me wit my reg , Bivos64 Blvd Kings CC











NO PROBLEM BLVD KINGS ALWAYS REPRESENTING 
THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TO THE FULLEST!!!:thumbsup:
LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THE TRUCK AT NIGHT WITH LIGHTS ON!!​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CE 707 said:


> Whens last day to reg I got 2 entrys





Clown Confusion said:


> SEPT.8th.


*THANK YOU CLOWN CONFUSION IT'S BEEN GETTING REAL HECTIC I PUSHED THE DEADLINE TO SEPT. 8th DUE THE HOLIDAY WEEKEND BUT BY THE LOOKS OF IT WE MAY BE SHUTTING DOWN SOON. IF YOU HAVE NOT REGISTERED YET DON'T THINK ABOUT IT DO IT! YOU WILL REGRET NOT BEING PART OF HISTORY!!! *


----------



## CE 707

Ok well credit card ok


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CE 707 said:


> Ok well credit card ok


You have the option to register on-line CE 707!! you can call me if you have any problems I can take it you info over the phone


----------



## chewie

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> You have the option to register on-line CE 707!! you can call me if you have any problems I can take it you info over the phone


thank you ill try an take care of it tomorrow


----------



## 96tein

CE 707 said:


> thank you ill try an take care of it tomorrow


Foo its tomorrow already get it done lol the bikes gotta go.....


----------



## CE 707

96tein said:


> Foo its tomorrow already get it done lol the bikes gotta go.....[/QUOTE
> yea I know you know me tho always waitin tell last minute to do anything lol


----------



## 51gjr




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Lowrider Magazine in 1997-1998 - 35 Years*
*Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012*
In our culture, knowing where you've been is as important as knowing where you're going and _Lowrider_ Magazine is happy to once again take you on a trip through memory lane! We've been commemorating our 35th Anniversary by featuring a special section dedicated to some of our favorite Lowrider memories, with this issue's coming to you from the years 1997 and 1998. We are proud to open up the sands of time for you in these pages to give some insight on a couple of fun years in our glorious culture. We hope you'll take a moment and soak in these pages, which will undoubtedly open a floodgate of memories for some, and hopefully be a history lesson for others.

Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/fea...magazine_1997_1998/viewall.html#ixzz25MpBif20


----------



## LURCH63

Getting closer, ttt!


----------



## Big nene 1

don't know how true this is, but people keep telling me that its not a good idea for people from LA to attend this show, just because we from LA.....i really want to attend this show but if its a risk for me going,i rather cancel.....sorry to post this in here but it just bugs me to keep hearing negative thing .....can some one give me some advice? thanks


----------



## balderas909

Big nene 1 said:


> don't know how true this is, but people keep telling me that its not a good idea for people from LA to attend this show, just because we from LA.....i really want to attend this show but if its a risk for me going,i rather cancel.....sorry to post this in here but it just bugs me to keep hearing negative thing .....can some one give me some advice? thanks


Just avoid wearing any blue LA gear an u shld be koo


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

come on nene just ask china if you go anywere and you try to gangbang you are looking for truble you will find it but if you are repping your club nobody will tell you anything becuse they know you are repping the lifestyle that we love so much just ask china he is repping the big m and evryone is showing love ther is another cat from lifestyle that just move up north a he goes to shows repping his club and nobady gives them shit you guys should come up and bring some of thouse bad ass cars you guys got just my 2 cents


----------



## 96tein

I agree bro just come out to the show, all bull shit aside we are all in it for the same cause the love of lowriding. People can put there diffrences in there trunk an leave it in the parking lot.... I dont think anyone wants to ruin another show for anyone. Its all commen grounds in my opinion rep your club just like lowrider scene said....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Big nene 1 said:


> don't know how true this is, but people keep telling me that its not a good idea for people from LA to attend this show, just because we from LA.....i really want to attend this show but if its a risk for me going,i rather cancel.....sorry to post this in here but it just bugs me to keep hearing negative thing .....can some one give me some advice? thanks


 Victor we have many people attend from Los Angeles they receive nothin but respect & love from the LOWRIDER familia up here took this post from last years topic who is from L.A. & attends every year to see what experiences his was. "These should always be family shows. Keep the kids minds busy and guiding them not to mess up in the streets. When I first started showing my car in 08 doing the Lowrider tour from Phoenix to Portland Oregon to Denver Colorado, Las Vegas and trying to attend aswell for Streetlow to Woodland and Fresno I had one thing in my mind which was going anywhere I can and not have any problems or confrontations with anybody. I always use to hear out here people telling me don't go over the Grapevine like Fresno ,Delano, Sacramento cuz they don't like us . I decided to take that risk of putting my life and my car in danger and guess what, nobody ever has told me anything or made me feel uncomfortable to not wanna go back. Afterall they have given me props and respect. I just recently also went to Dallas, that was a mission and once again the people were beautiful to me and loved my car and made me feel good. My goal is to see more cars from out here go up there or anywhere and the same goes to everyone up there or everywhere else and everyone getting along. No barriers , colors or ethnicity. Respect everyone the way u would want to be respected" Much love and respect....... NORTH, SOUTH, EAST OR WEST THIS IS ONE BIG FAMILIA COMING TOGETHER HAVING A GOOD TIME!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
*_








http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*


CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY









**



**This is a Saturday evening show being held 
September 29, 2012 form 3:00pm to 10:00pm 
at the Yolo County Fairgrounds. 
*_*We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, 
'LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music.
The LOWRIDER BAND, may not have their WAR name, but they still got their WAR sound.
Probably because they ARE WAR. 
*__*Do not miss out on this once in a lifetime event. *_
*Your can purchase your pre-sale tickets for $15.00 
on-line at Lowrider Magazine 35th Anniversary Celebration Sept 29. 2012 Pre-saleTickets 
 or you can but them at several ticket outlets in the area going on-sale 
Friday at these locations below.*

Barney's

15 w main st
woodland ca 95695
ph#530 662-6376

King of fades 
barbershop
inside the county fair mall
1264 e. gibson rd suite A115
woodland ca
ph#530 402-1201


*Dimple Records*
*Arden
2433 Arden Way
Sacramento, CA 95825

Phone:
(916) 925- 2600
*
*
*
*Broadway
2500 16th St
Sacramento, CA 95818

Phone:
(916) 441- 2500









*


*WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
*
_*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_

_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds *_
_*we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history
*__*We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.*_

*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


*http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf

*
*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*












*OK HERE IS THE FLOOR PLAN OF THE FAIRGROUNDS 
FOR THE SEPT. 29, 2012 
SATURDAY HOT LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION 
*

​



*3pm to 10pm
:thumbsup:
26 DAYS AWAY

​

*








*MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN 
FRIDAY MORNING 8am to 11pm
Saturday 6am to 1PM
*​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

*Lowrider Magazine in 1997-1998 - 35 Years*
*Lowrider Magazine 1977-2012*
In our culture, knowing where you've been is as important as knowing where you're going and _Lowrider_ Magazine is happy to once again take you on a trip through memory lane! We've been commemorating our 35th Anniversary by featuring a special section dedicated to some of our favorite Lowrider memories, with this issue's coming to you from the years 1997 and 1998. We are proud to open up the sands of time for you in these pages to give some insight on a couple of fun years in our glorious culture. We hope you'll take a moment and soak in these pages, which will undoubtedly open a floodgate of memories for some, and hopefully be a history lesson for others.

Read more: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/fea...magazine_1997_1998/viewall.html#ixzz25MpBif20


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

I AM GETTING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT AF CALLS PLEASE HAVE PATIENCE FOR ME IT'S BEEN A RUFF DAY!!
IF I DON'T ANSWER IT'S BECAUSE I AM ON THE OTHER LINE  
I WILL BE RETURNING ALL PHONE CALLS. 
I KNOW THERE ARE A LOT OF YOU TRYING TO PRE-REGISTER . 







​


----------



## 96tein

Was just curious if there was going to be categories for the pedal car builders. I know a lot of them are wondering if there will be a categorie or if there still Just special intrest...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

96tein said:


> Was just curious if there was going to be categories for the pedal car builders. I know a lot of them are wondering if there will be a categories or if there still Just special intrest...


YES WE WILL BE ADDING (3) Classes of Pedal Car Categories
We also will be adding more BOMB classes to the 1950's and under category!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I HAVE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THIS PRE-REGISTRATION ON-LINE IS GOING CRAZY. PLEASE HAVE PATIENCE THERE IS A LOT OF YOU USING THE SYSTEM.
IF ANY ISSUES ARISE PLEASE CALL ME (916)204-8926 
I WILL BE UP ALL NIGHT. 
I even have people dropping envelopes of pre-registrations at my home. 
We have so many people coming. *

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I AM GETTING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT AF CALLS PLEASE HAVE PATIENCE FOR ME IT'S BEEN A RUFF DAY!!
> IF I DON'T ANSWER IT'S BECAUSE I AM ON THE OTHER LINE
> I WILL BE RETURNING ALL PHONE CALLS.
> I KNOW THERE ARE A LOT OF YOU TRYING TO PRE-REGISTER .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we predict close to a thousand entries


----------



## ricardo labrador

its almost that time of the year again. love this show.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*WE WILL BE ADDING (3) Classes of Pedal Car Categories*

* (FULL-CUSTOM, CUSTOM, ORIGINAL ) 1ST, 2ND & 3RD IN EACH CATEGORY AND WINNER BEST OF SHOW CASH PRIZE $250*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ricardo labrador said:


> its almost that time of the year again. love this show.


SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *HOT LOWRIDER NIGHTS*


----------



## lowdude13

*TTT for LRM*:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

Big nene 1 said:


> don't know how true this is, but people keep telling me that its not a good idea for people from LA to attend this show, just because we from LA.....i really want to attend this show but if its a risk for me going,i rather cancel.....sorry to post this in here but it just bugs me to keep hearing negative thing .....can some one give me some advice? thanks


no one here can realy say it will be ok cuz no one knows what could happen you come at your own risk


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CE 707 said:


> no one here can realy say it will be ok cuz no one knows what could happen you come at your own risk


 *My goal is to see more cars from out here go up there or anywhere and the same goes to everyone up there or everywhere else and everyone getting along. No barriers , colors or ethnicity. Respect everyone the way u would want to be respected" Much love and respect....... NORTH, SOUTH, EAST OR WEST THIS IS ONE BIG FAMILIA COMING TOGETHER HAVING A GOOD TIME!!*


----------



## Blue94cady

the keyword is respect i go to LA to sac woodland and the bay and no. Problems


----------



## Clown Confusion

its going to be a good show


----------



## Blue94cady

Yes it is cant wait 
Thanks Marce for the love on the pedalcars lil shaggy's toy will be there


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

I hear what your saying but I dont think its the clubs thats the isue I think it could be the crowd that could be an if they want to set trip they will no matter whos there kids these day aint got no respect anymore I take a risk like anyother going to shows out side of my area an my kids dont go cuz I never know what could happen it would be nice to see more clubs come to this show all I can say for people who come from out of town dont come looking for trouble cuz you will find it like lowrider scene said


----------



## CE 707

Blue94cady said:


> the keyword is respect i go to LA to sac woodland and the bay and no. Problems


Your a good dude


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I HAVE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THIS PRE-REGISTRATION ON-LINE IS GOING CRAZY. PLEASE HAVE PATIENCE THERE IS A LOT OF YOU USING THE SYSTEM.
> IF ANY ISSUES ARISE PLEASE CALL ME (916)204-8926
> I WILL BE UP ALL NIGHT.
> Ill hit u up later today to give you my info
> I even have people dropping envelopes of pre-registrations at my home.
> We have so many people coming. *
> 
> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I AM GETTING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT AF CALLS PLEASE HAVE PATIENCE FOR ME IT'S BEEN A RUFF DAY!!
> IF I DON'T ANSWER IT'S BECAUSE I AM ON THE OTHER LINE
> I WILL BE RETURNING ALL PHONE CALLS.
> I KNOW THERE ARE A LOT OF YOU TRYING TO PRE-REGISTER .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we predict close to a thousand entries
> 
> 
> 
> Ill hit u up later for my info an pay for the reg
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CE 707 said:


> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I HAVE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THIS PRE-REGISTRATION ON-LINE IS GOING CRAZY. PLEASE HAVE PATIENCE THERE IS A LOT OF YOU USING THE SYSTEM.
> IF ANY ISSUES ARISE PLEASE CALL ME (916)204-8926
> I WILL BE UP ALL NIGHT.
> Ill hit u up later today to give you my info
> I even have people dropping envelopes of pre-registrations at my home.
> We have so many people coming. *
> 
> Ill hit u up later for my info an pay for the reg​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:​
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CE 707 said:


>











PICS FROM THE PAST


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
*_








http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*


CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY









**



**This is a Saturday evening show being held 
September 29, 2012 form 3:00pm to 10:00pm 
at the Yolo County Fairgrounds. 
*_*We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, 
'LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music.
The LOWRIDER BAND, may not have their WAR name, but they still got their WAR sound.
Probably because they ARE WAR. 
*__*Do not miss out on this once in a lifetime event. *_
*Your can purchase your pre-sale tickets for $15.00 
on-line at Lowrider Magazine 35th Anniversary Celebration Sept 29. 2012 Pre-saleTickets 
 or you can but them at several ticket outlets in the area going on-sale 
Friday at these locations below.*

Barney's

15 w main st
woodland ca 95695
ph#530 662-6376

King of fades 
barbershop
inside the county fair mall
1264 e. gibson rd suite A115
woodland ca
ph#530 402-1201


*Dimple Records*
*Arden
2433 Arden Way
Sacramento, CA 95825

Phone:
(916) 925- 2600
*
*
*
*Broadway
2500 16th St
Sacramento, CA 95818

Phone:
(916) 441- 2500









*


*WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
*
_*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_

_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds *_
_*we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history
*__*We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.*_

*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


*http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf

*
*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*












*OK HERE IS THE FLOOR PLAN OF THE FAIRGROUNDS 
FOR THE SEPT. 29, 2012 
SATURDAY HOT LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION 
*

​




*3pm to 10pm
:thumbsup:
26 DAYS AWAY

​


*








*MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN 
FRIDAY MORNING 8am to 11pm
Saturday 6am to 1PM
*[/QUOTE]​


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

CE 707 said:


> Your a good dude


Thanks loko see u there


----------



## CE 707

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> PICS FROM THE PAST


throw back pics right there


----------



## CE 707

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks loko see u there


You know it bro if theres a beer garden ima buying us a few beers


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

PICS FROM THE PAST[/QUOTE]



CE 707 said:


> throw back pics right there


*
CAL EXPO!!!!*


----------



## EL RAIDER

Blue94cady said:


> the keyword is respect i go to LA to sac woodland and the bay and no. Problems



es q usas tus kids the body guards cabron lol see ya there


----------



## Blue94cady

CE 707 said:


> You know it bro if theres a beer garden ima buying us a few beers


Cool i got 2 around


----------



## Blue94cady

EL RAIDER said:


> es q usas tus kids the body guards cabron lol see ya there


Ya save lil shaggy es cabron lol


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> es q usas tus kids the body guards cabron lol see ya there










:nono:
*MY HEAD BIKINI JUDGE* *










Blue94cady said:


> Ya save lil shaggy es cabron lol


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MOTEL 6 THEY ARE ALL MOST SOLD OUT THEY HAVE 5 ROOMS LEFT AT DISCOUNTED PRICE! THEY WILL BE SOLD OUT !!!
*Motel 6 Woodland - Sacramento Area #197*

1564 East Main Street

I-5 at East Main Street/SR 113 at East Main Street 

Woodland CA 95776


Phone: (530) 666-6777

FAX: (530) 668-4367

IF YOU ARE TRAVELING FROM OUT OF TOWN AND YOU HAVE NOT BOOKED YOUR HOTEL DON'T WAIT YOU MAY NOT BE ABLE TO FIND ANY ROOMS IN TOWN!!
THE BEST WESTERN IN TOWN IS ALSO GIVING ROOMS A DISCOUNT RATE!!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

Portland Majestics comin thru to support Nor Cal...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Big nene 1 said:


> I'M GOING


















*LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOUR RIDE VICTOR AKA: BIG NENE!!!*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> Portland Majestics comin thru to support Nor Cal...











:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CE 707 said:


> You know it bro if theres a beer garden ima buying us a few beers










:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :nono:
> *MY HEAD BIKINI JUDGE* *


:angel: yo soy un Agelito 



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MOTEL 6 THEY ARE ALL MOST SOLD OUT THEY HAVE 5 ROOMS LEFT AT DISCOUNTED PRICE! THEY WILL BE SOLD OUT !!!
> *Motel 6 Woodland - Sacramento Area #197*
> 
> 1564 East Main Street
> 
> I-5 at East Main Street/SR 113 at East Main Street
> 
> Woodland CA 95776
> 
> 
> Phone: (530) 666-6777
> 
> FAX: (530) 668-4367
> 
> IF YOU ARE TRAVELING FROM OUT OF TOWN AND YOU HAVE NOT BOOKED YOUR HOTEL DON'T WAIT YOU MAY NOT BE ABLE TO FIND ANY ROOMS IN TOWN!!
> THE BEST WESTERN IN TOWN IS ALSO GIVING ROOMS A DISCOUNT RATE!!


4 rooms left I just booked mine thx again M.


----------



## chewie

:rimshot:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*SOME OF YOU THAT ARE ATTENDING THE 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION TRAVELLING IN ARE ASKING SINCE THE SHOW WILL BE ENDING AT 10PM AND YOU WILL BE PARTYING!! LOL
 CAN YOU LEAVE YOUR CAR AT THE FAIRGROUNDS TILL MORNING. 
IF THERE IS A MAJORITY OF YOU THAT WOULD LIKE TO DO THIS I WILL 
HIRE SECURITY TO STAY TILL SUNDAY MORNING .
 HAVE NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR EVERYONE I WANT EVERYONE TO ENJOY THEMSELVES AND NOT WORRY ABOUT RUSHING TO BREAK DOWN 

YOUR DISPLAY. THIS SHOW IS FOR THE LOWRIDERS YOU GUYS COME FIRST FOR ME NEED TO TAKE CARE OF MY FAMILIA!!*​


----------



## stroller

can i still pre reg online ? and if so whats the website


----------



## balderas909

Can we bbq at the show?


----------



## MrMONTE76

Will be there!!


----------



## droppedltd

how much was motel 6? i think it was 50? 35 was if you got a big group i guess?


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

stroller said:


> can i still pre reg online ? and if so whats the website


*WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
*
_*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_

_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds *_
_*we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history
*__*We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.*_

*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm
*PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPT. 09, 2912
**
*
*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


*http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf

*
*Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*












*OK HERE IS THE FLOOR PLAN OF THE FAIRGROUNDS 
FOR THE SEPT. 29, 2012 
SATURDAY HOT LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION 
*

​







*3pm to 10pm
:thumbsup:
22 DAYS AWAY​




*








*MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN 
FRIDAY MORNING 8am to 11pm
Saturday 6am to 1PM
*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MrMONTE76 said:


> View attachment 536617
> 
> 
> Will be there!!


*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!
WILL CALL YOU TOMORROW !*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CPT BOY said:


> :thumbsup:

















​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

droppedltd said:


> how much was motel 6? i think it was 50? 35 was if you got a big group i guess?


_*WE HAVE PARTNERED UP WITH A FEW HOTELS TO GIVE DISCOUNTS 






MOTEL 6 WOODLAND 
*_​*1564 East Main Street
Woodland, CA 95776
PHONE (530)666.6777
MENTION THE WORD "LOWRIDER"​TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR​$40.00​A NIGHT
​​BEST WESTERN 
584 N. EAST STREET 
WOODLAND, CA 95776
PHONE: 530.666.1251
MENTION THE WORD​"LOWRIDER"​[/CEN​
TO GET THE DISCOUNTED RATE DOUBLE OR SINGLE ROOM FOR​$65.00​A NIGHT​








​​​​​​​​​​​​*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Hop rules below. Very simple. Come on out and have fun.

Woodland Hop

Hop area, plates over dirt.

1 round of hopping.

Full payout even if no other entries. 
If only entrant an aggressive effort is expected. 

Vehicles that look radical (high lock up, extensive modification, etc) 
will be considered radical.

No getting stuck, double switching etc. Car must hop. 

Judges will have final say on all matters

*








*FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING HOP PLEASE CONTACT LOWRIDER HOP JUDGE**2012: [email protected]








THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!
**LONG LIVE LOWRIDER, AND LONG LIVE THE MAGAZINE THAT REPRESENTS IT!!!
*







*
In The Life Of LOWRIDER MAGAZINE *1977-2012*​


----------



## 87cutty530

Damn 3 weeks away!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*This is a Saturday evening show being 
held September 29, 2012 
from 3:00pm to 10:00pm at the 
Yolo County Fairgrounds. 
We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music. 
The LOWRIDER BAND, may not have their WAR name, but they still got their WAR sound. Probably because they ARE WAR. 
Do not miss out on this ONCE in a 
LIFETIME EVENT!*​
























*WOW! The OG's of WAR 
still gettin' it to one of their most iconic songs. 
*


----------



## CPT BOY

"Cruel Intentions" will be there:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MY PHONE IS STILL RINGING OFF THE HOOK I ASK YOU PLEASE HAVE PATIENCE THERE IS A LOT OF YOU TRYING TO PRE-REG 
BEFORE THE DEADLINE.
I AM MOST LIKELY ON THE OTHER LINE SO LEAVE A MESSAGE I PROMISE TO GET BACK TO YOU. 



I HAVE CAR CLUBS WANTING TO REGISTER 
SEVERAL CARS AT 1 TIME. 
THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS IN 2012 
IT WILL GO DOWN IN HISTORY!!! ​


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks reina for all ur hard work


----------



## cherry 64

Thanks marcella for your help, gonna be 
a good show , TRAFFIC will be in the house


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks reina for all ur hard work


GRACIAS SHAGGY!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

cherry 64 said:


> Thanks marcella for your help, gonna be
> a good show , TRAFFIC will be in the house



NO PROBLEM TRINO!!! GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE & RESPECT FOR TRAFFIC NOR-CAL


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THIS WILL BE THE SHOW NOT TO MISS 
WE HAVE MASSIVE NUMBERS OF 
REGISTRATIONS STILL COMING IN. 

*
*FROM EVERYWHERE. PRE_REGISTRATION CLOSES SEPT. 9, 2012. **

THOSE WHO HAVE LEFT MESSAGES I AM CURRENTLY RETURNING ALL CALLS.
**
THANK YOU FOR HAVING PATIENCE WITH ME EACH AND EVERY CALL IS IMPORTANT TO ME.

I AM SURE NO ONE WOULD LIKE TO BE IN MY SHOES RIGHT NOW.*​


----------



## 87cutty530

Ttt


----------



## Cali4Life916

:wave: TTT


----------



## CE 707

hno:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*GOOD MORNING LOWRIDER FAMILIA IT'S GOING TO BE ANOTHER STRESSFUL AND HECTIC DAY!!!! 
MY PHONE HAS BEEN RINGING SINCE 3AM.
I KNOW EVERYONE IS EITHER STRESSING ABOUT GETTING YOUR 
PRE-REG SUBMITTED BEFORE DEADLINE OR REGARDING YOUR CONFIRMATION.
WORRIED ABOUT NOT GETTING IN.**
YOU CAN P.M. ME YOUR NAME I CAN CONFIRM YOUR PRE-REG or email me: [email protected] 
BUT ALL CONFIRMATIONS WILL BE GOING OUT IN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS.

PLEASE UNDERSTAND AND HAVE PATIENCE WITH ME ;-) . THANK YOU EVERYONE ;-)
*








20 DAYS AWAY TO THE 
​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
> *
> _*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_
> 
> _*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds *_
> _*we will be celebrating
> 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history
> *__*We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.*_
> 
> *For more information contact (916)204-8926*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
> 3pm to 10pm
> *PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPT. 09, 2912
> **
> *
> *FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*
> 
> 
> *http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*
> 
> *
> TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
> 
> http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf
> 
> *
> *Remember to get your registration in early to secure your spot.
> THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OK HERE IS THE FLOOR PLAN OF THE FAIRGROUNDS
> FOR THE SEPT. 29, 2012
> SATURDAY HOT LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION
> *
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *3pm to 10pm
> :thumbsup:
> 20 DAYS AWAY[/CENTER
> 
> ​*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN
> FRIDAY MORNING 8am to 11pm
> Saturday 6am to 1PM
> *​


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *This is a Saturday evening show being
> held September 29, 2012
> from 3:00pm to 10:00pm at the
> Yolo County Fairgrounds.
> We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music.
> The LOWRIDER BAND, may not have their WAR name, but they still got their WAR sound. Probably because they ARE WAR.
> Do not miss out on this ONCE in a
> LIFETIME EVENT!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WOW! The OG's of WAR
> still gettin' it to one of their most iconic songs.
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

I KNOW EVERYONE IS RUSHING TRYING TO GET THERE PRE-REGS IN BEFORE THE SEPT. 09, DEADLINE. 
I WAS TALKING WITH A FEW OF YOU & WANT TO REGISTER MORE THAN 10 &
ON-LINE WOULD BE TO DIFFICULT TO DO. YOU CAN MAIL THEM IN AS LONG AS ITS POST MARKED YOUR FINE.
IF YOU HAVE ANY FURTHER QUESTIONS CALL ME. (916)204-8926 
I CAN NOT EXCEPT ANY MORE PAST THE DEADLINE TILL ALL NUMBERS ARE IN UNLESS YOU HAVE SPOKEN TO ME AND HAVE MADE ARRANGEMENTS.

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*
THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE MOST BIGGEST NORTHERN CALIFORNIA 
NIGHT SUPER SHOWS THAT WILL GO DOWN IN HISTORY!!!!
CELEBRATING 35 YEARS IN THE LIFE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 1977-2012
YOU WILL NOT WANT TO MISS THIS ONCE IN A LIFETIME EVENT!!
*























​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE MOST BIGGEST NORTHERN CALIFORNIA
> NIGHT SUPER SHOWS THAT WILL GO DOWN IN HISTORY!!!!
> CELEBRATING 35 YEARS IN THE LIFE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 1977-2012
> YOU WILL NOT WANT TO MISS THIS ONCE IN A LIFETIME EVENT!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


TTMFT IT'S GOING TO BE A BAD ASS SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## balderas909

Venders? how much do u charge?pm me laraina


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

got a few open spots..email me [email protected]


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:yes:


Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT IT'S GOING TO BE A BAD ASS SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I KNOW EVERYONE IS STILL TRYING TO BEAT THE PRE-REG DEADLINE SEPT.09. MY PHONE IS STILL 
RINGING OFF TH HOOK.*
* IF YOUR MAILING IN YOUR PRE-REGS AS LONG AS IT'S 
POST-MARKED YOUR FINE.
ONLINE PRE-REG CLOSES SEPT. 09 AT MID-NITE.
I WILL BE IN OFFICE ALL DAY TODAY.
I HAVE SEVERAL PEOPLE COMING IN TO DROP THEM OFF.
I HAVE A FEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
COMMEMORATIVE POSTERS TO GIVE AWAY
MORE INFO (916)204-8926


*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*MOVE-IN TIMES

WE WILL BE DOING MOVE-IN ON THURSDAY AFTERNOON TO 
ACCOMMODATE THOSE COMING IN FROM OUT OF STATE

FRIDAY MOVE-IN WILL BE FROM 8AM to 11PM
SATURDAY MOVE-IN WILL BE FROM 6AM TO 1PM



COUNT DOWN IS ON

20DAYS AWAY 
TO ONE OF THE BIGGEST BADDEST SHOWS *​


----------



## CE 707

thanks for you help today


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CE 707 said:


> thanks for you help today


Thank you! We are just one big lowrider familia! Look forward to seeing your kids bikes!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. I hope someone takes a lot of pictures for those of us who can't make it.


----------



## Blue94cady

Going to be a good show cant wait


----------



## 96tein

Blue94cady said:


> Going to be a good show cant wait


You and I both.... Im bitting my nails as it gets closer.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*PRE-REG ROLL CALL
THIS IS JUST THE START 
I HAVE SO MANY OTHERS **TO ADD


UNTOUCHABLES
LIFES FINEST
GOLDEN STATE RYDERS
TOPDOGS FRESNO
BROWN EFFECTS
LIFETIME 
AZTECAS EAST BAY
NOR-CAL CUSTOMS
**OLDIES SFV
OLDIES STK
OLDIES FRESNO
STYLE UNLIMITED SANTA BARBARA
PARLIAMENT
DEVOTIONS SAC.
RELENTLESS
FAMILY FIRST
GOOD TIMES
THEE ARTISTICS
TRAFFIC
PADRINOS
NITE*LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
PREMACY
COMPADRES
UPPER CUT
MAJESTICS PORTLAND
MAJESTICS COMPTON
BLVD KINGS
CLASSIC DREAMS BAKERSFIELD
ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA
ROLLERZ ONLY ARIZONA
SOCIOS
DEVOTIONS LAS VEGAS
IMPALAS 
EVIL THREAT
USO SAC
USO FRESNO
LUXURIOUS
IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES
STYLISTICS SO.LA.
DUKES
FRESNO CLASSICS
ELITE
EMINENCE
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
ESTILO
**LATIN ROLLERZ
**NOR CAL RIDAHZ
MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES
CARNALES UNIDOS
DE VALLE TEXAS
BLVD BOMBS
LATIN KUSTOMS TEXAS
CITY CRUISERS WASCO
CHEVITOS
UNIQUES
SKANLESS
STRAIGHT CLOWNING
THE CROWD SAN DIEGO
CLASSIC IMAGE
LOW CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERZ
KLIQUE
TRADICIONES
OLD ILLUSIONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
SO MANY SOLO RIDERS
WILL BE ADDING MORE......

*
​


----------



## balderas909

TTT


----------



## Don Aztecas

AZTECAS CAR CLUB


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Don Aztecas said:


> AZTECAS CAR CLUB


----------



## chewie

:rimshot:


----------



## Blue94cady

96tein said:


> You and I both.... Im bitting my nails as it gets closer.


I dont have no more nails lol


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## low'n slow

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *PRE-REG ROLL CALL
> THIS IS JUST THE START
> I HAVE SO MANY OTHERS **TO ADD
> 
> 
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LIFES FINEST
> GOLDEN STATE RYDERS
> TOPDOGS FRESNO
> BROWN EFFECTS
> LIFETIME
> AZTECAS EAST BAY
> NOR-CAL CUSTOMS
> **OLDIES SFV
> OLDIES STK
> OLDIES FRESNO
> STYLE UNLIMITED SANTA BARBARA
> PARLIAMENT
> DEVOTIONS SAC.
> RELENTLESS
> FAMILY FIRST
> GOOD TIMES
> THEE ARTISTICS
> TRAFFIC
> PADRINOS
> NITE*LIFE
> INDIVIDUALS
> PREMACY
> COMPADRES
> UPPER CUT
> MAJESTICS PORTLAND
> MAJESTICS COMPTON
> BLVD KINGS
> CLASSIC DREAMS BAKERSFIELD
> ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA
> ROLLERZ ONLY ARIZONA
> SOCIOS
> DEVOTIONS LAS VEGAS
> IMPALAS
> EVIL THREAT
> USO SAC
> USO FRESNO
> LUXURIOUS
> IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES
> STYLISTICS SO.LA.
> DUKES
> FRESNO CLASSICS
> ELITE
> EMINENCE
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> ESTILO
> **LATIN ROLLERZ
> **NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> DE VALLE TEXAS
> BLVD BOMBS
> LATIN KUSTOMS TEXAS
> CITY CRUISERS WASCO
> CHEVITOS
> UNIQUES
> SKANLESS
> STRAIGHT CLOWNING
> THE CROWD SAN DIEGO
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> LOW CREATIONS
> WATSONVILLE RIDERZ
> KLIQUE
> TRADICIONES
> OLD ILLUSIONS
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS
> SO MANY SOLO RIDERS
> WILL BE ADDING MORE......
> 
> *
> ​


TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

low'n slow said:


> TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*PRE-REG ROLL CALL
THIS IS JUST THE START 
I HAVE SO MANY OTHERS **TO ADD

AZTLAN C.C. MEXICALI*MEXICO
UNTOUCHABLES
LIFES FINEST
GOLDEN STATE RYDERS
TOPDOGS FRESNO
BROWN EFFECTS
LIFETIME 
AZTECAS EAST BAY
NOR-CAL CUSTOMS
**OLDIES SFV
OLDIES STK
OLDIES FRESNO
STYLE UNLIMITED SANTA BARBARA
PARLIAMENT
DEVOTIONS SAC.
RELENTLESS
FAMILY FIRST
GOOD TIMES
THEE ARTISTICS
TRAFFIC
PADRINOS
NITE*LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
PREMACY
COMPADRES
UPPER CUT
MAJESTICS PORTLAND
MAJESTICS COMPTON
BLVD KINGS
CLASSIC DREAMS BAKERSFIELD
ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA
ROLLERZ ONLY ARIZONA
SOCIOS
DEVOTIONS LAS VEGAS
IMPALAS 
EVIL THREAT
USO SAC
USO FRESNO
LUXURIOUS
IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES
STYLISTICS SO.LA.
DUKES
FRESNO CLASSICS
ELITE
EMINENCE
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
ESTILO
**LATIN ROLLERZ
**NOR CAL RIDAHZ
MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES
CARNALES UNIDOS
DE VALLE TEXAS
BLVD BOMBS
LATIN KUSTOMS TEXAS
CITY CRUISERS WASCO
CHEVITOS
UNIQUES
SKANLESS
STRAIGHT CLOWNING
THE CROWD SAN DIEGO
CLASSIC IMAGE
LOW CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERZ
KLIQUE
TRADICIONES
OLD ILLUSIONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
SO MANY SOLO RIDERS
WILL BE ADDING MORE......

*​


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## R0L0

I may have missed it but when is move in?


----------



## R0L0

E.C. ROLO said:


> I may have missed it but when is move in?


nevermind I found the info!! thx


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

E.C. ROLO said:


> nevermind I found the info!! thx


























*I KNOW THE NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY 
IS READY TO WELCOME EVERYONE FROM EVERYWHERE
SHOWING WHAT A STRONG LOWRIDER FAMILIA WE ARE HERE
*
*THIS IS ONE SHOW YOU DON'T WANT MISS
IT'S A ONCE IN A LIFETIME EVENT 
TO TAKE PART IN HISTORY IN 
CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 35TH ANNIVERSARY 
*







*
IN THE LIFE OF LOWRIDING 
1977-2012
*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

E.C. ROLO said:


> nevermind I found the info!! thx


----------



## EL RAIDER

Blue94cady said:


> I dont have no more nails lol


quema mucho el sol ...................


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*
This is a Saturday evening show being 
held September 29, 2012 
from 3:00pm to 10:00pm at the 
Yolo County Fairgrounds. 
We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music. 
The LOWRIDER BAND, may not have their WAR name, but they still got their WAR sound. 
Probably because they ARE WAR. 

*​























*WOW! The OG's of WAR 
16 days away*​*
**
*


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## BIG GOOSE

DEVOTION WILL BE THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BIG GOOSE said:


> DEVOTION WILL BE THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

[SUB]*THIS IS SATURDAY EVENING SHOW BEINGHELD SEPTEMBER 29, 2012 *
*3:00pm to 10:00pm at the *
*Yolo County Fairgrounds. *
*We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music. *[/SUB]




​


----------



## CE 707

Got my papers in the mail today thanks for your help


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CE 707 said:


> Got my papers in the mail today thanks for your help










Sorry if I didn't spell your princess's daughters name right there is so many ways to. 
*LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING ERIC AND ALEJA'S BIKES ON DISPLAY!!*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
*_








http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*


CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY









**This is a Saturday evening show being held 
September 29, 2012 form 3:00pm to 10:00pm 
at the Yolo County Fairgrounds. 
*_*We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, 
'LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music.
The LOWRIDER BAND, may not have their WAR name, but they still got their WAR sound.
Probably because they ARE WAR. 
*__*Do not miss out on this once in a lifetime event. *_
*Your can purchase your pre-sale tickets for $15.00 
on-line at Lowrider Magazine 35th Anniversary Celebration Sept 29. 2012 Pre-saleTickets 
 or you can but them at several ticket outlets in the area going on-sale 
Friday at these locations below.*

Barney's

15 w main st
woodland ca 95695
ph#530 662-6376

King of fades 
barbershop
inside the county fair mall
1264 e. gibson rd suite A115
woodland ca
ph#530 402-1201


*Dimple Records*
*Arden
2433 Arden Way
Sacramento, CA 95825

Phone:
(916) 925- 2600
*
*
*
*Broadway
2500 16th St
Sacramento, CA 95818

Phone:
(916) 441- 2500









*


*WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
*
_*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_

_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds *_
_*we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history
*__*We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.*_

*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


*http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf

*











*OK HERE IS THE FLOOR PLAN OF THE FAIRGROUNDS 
FOR THE SEPT. 29, 2012 
SATURDAY HOT LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION 
*

​







*3pm to 10pm
:thumbsup:
15 DAYS AWAY

​


*








*MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN 
FRIDAY MORNING 8am to 11pm
*​


----------



## CE 707

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Sorry if I didn't spell your princess's daughters name right there is so many ways to.
> *LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING ERIC AND ALEJA'S BIKES ON DISPLAY!!*​


no worrys on spelling she wont mind yea I cant wait to see them on display either I hope everything gets done it time I always wait tell last minute to do stuff


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## tito5050

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

Cant wait for dis badass show


----------



## Ruthie Skye

*TTT*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

tito5050 said:


> :thumbsup:










*COME CHECK OUT PAN*DULCE
AT DANNY*D'S BOOTH*








​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Cant wait for dis badass show


*ME EITHER SHAGGY!!!!*


----------



## CPT BOY

:nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Ruthie Skye said:


> TTT


*SEE YOU THERE RUTHIE SKYE!!!!*:h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CPT BOY said:


> :nicoderm:










*IMPERIALS WILL BE IN THE CASA!!!!!!*​


----------



## CPT BOY

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *IMPERIALS WILL BE IN THE CASA!!!!!!*​





:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CE 707 said:


> no worrys on spelling she wont mind yea I cant wait to see them on display either I hope everything gets done it time I always wait tell last minute to do stuff


I'm sure it's all going to come together!


----------



## Cali4Life916

:thumbsup: TTT :wave:


----------



## 64Rag

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I'm sure it's all going to come together!



Heard you are in L.A. wonder what your doing their.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

[SUB]*THIS IS SATURDAY EVENING SHOW BEINGHELD SEPTEMBER 29, 2012 *
*3:00pm to 10:00pm at the *
*Yolo County Fairgrounds. *
*We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music. *[/SUB]




​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

64Rag said:


> Heard you are in L.A. wonder what your doing their.


Making sure eveything is on target for the show. Working together with staff. This will be a history making event!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
*_








http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*


CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY









**This is a Saturday evening show being held 
September 29, 2012 form 3:00pm to 10:00pm 
at the Yolo County Fairgrounds. 
*_*We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, 
'LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music.
The LOWRIDER BAND, may not have their WAR name, but they still got their WAR sound.
Probably because they ARE WAR. 
*__*Do not miss out on this once in a lifetime event. *_
*Your can purchase your pre-sale tickets for $15.00 
on-line at Lowrider Magazine 35th Anniversary Celebration Sept 29. 2012 Pre-saleTickets 
 or you can but them at several ticket outlets in the area going on-sale 
Friday at these locations below.*

Barney's

15 w main st
woodland ca 95695
ph#530 662-6376

King of fades 
barbershop
inside the county fair mall
1264 e. gibson rd suite A115
woodland ca
ph#530 402-1201


*Dimple Records*
*Arden
2433 Arden Way
Sacramento, CA 95825

Phone:
(916) 925- 2600
*
*
*
*Broadway
2500 16th St
Sacramento, CA 95818

Phone:
(916) 441- 2500









*


*WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
*
_*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_

_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds *_
_*we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history
*__*We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.*_

*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


*http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf

*











*OK HERE IS THE FLOOR PLAN OF THE FAIRGROUNDS 
FOR THE SEPT. 29, 2012 
SATURDAY HOT LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION 
*

​







*3pm to 10pm
:thumbsup:
12 DAYS AWAY

​


*








*MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN 
FRIDAY MORNING 8am to 11pm
*​


----------



## 64Rag

:thumbsup:





LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Making sure eveything is on target for the show. Working together with staff. This will be a history making event!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THOSE WHO HAVE STILL NOT RECEIVED YOUR PRE-REGISTRATION CONFIRMATION IF YOU PUT YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS DOWN I SENT THEM VIA EMAIL.
I AM STILL OPENING ENVELOPES AND GOING THROUGH THE ONLINE REGISTRATIONS. YOU WILL BE RECEIVING YOUR CONFIRMATION SOON.
THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE WE HAVE OVER 600 PRE-REGS RIGHT-NOW!! AND STILL COUNTING.
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME.
(916)204-8926 *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I KNOW THE NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY 
IS READY TO WELCOME EVERYONE FROM EVERYWHERE
SHOWING WHAT A STRONG LOWRIDER FAMILIA WE ARE HERE
*
*THIS IS ONE SHOW YOU DON'T WANT MISS
IT'S A ONCE IN A LIFETIME EVENT 
TO TAKE PART IN HISTORY IN 
CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 35TH ANNIVERSARY 
*







*
IN THE LIFE OF LOWRIDING 
1977-2012
*


*PRE-REG ROLL CALL
THIS IS JUST THE START 
I HAVE SO MANY OTHERS **TO ADD
GOOD INTENTIONS
POCOS PERO LOCOS
AZTLAN C.C. MEXICALI*MEXICO
 UNTOUCHABLES
LIFES FINEST
GOLDEN STATE RYDERS
TOPDOGS FRESNO
BROWN EFFECTS
LIFETIME 
AZTECAS EAST BAY
NOR-CAL CUSTOMS
**OLDIES SFV
OLDIES STK
OLDIES FRESNO
STYLE UNLIMITED SANTA BARBARA
PARLIAMENT
DEVOTION SAC.
RELENTLESS
FAMILY FIRST
GOOD TIMES
THEE ARTISTICS
TRAFFIC
PADRINOS
NITE*LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
PREMACY
COMPADRES
UPPER CUT
MAJESTICS PORTLAND
MAJESTICS COMPTON
BLVD KINGS
CLASSIC DREAMS BAKERSFIELD
ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA
ROLLERZ ONLY ARIZONA
SOCIOS
DEVOTIONS LAS VEGAS
IMPALAS 
EVIL THREAT
USO SAC
USO FRESNO
LUXURIOUS
IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES
STYLISTICS SO.LA.
DUKES
FRESNO CLASSICS
ELITE
EMINENCE
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
ESTILO
**LATIN ROLLERZ
**NOR CAL RIDAHZ
MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES
CARNALES UNIDOS
DE VALLE TEXAS
BLVD BOMBS
LATIN KUSTOMS TEXAS
CITY CRUISERS WASCO
CHEVITOS
UNIQUES
SKANLESS
STRAIGHT CLOWNING
THE CROWD SAN DIEGO
CLASSIC IMAGE
LOW CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERZ
KLIQUE
TRADICIONES
OLD ILLUSIONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
SO MANY SOLO RIDERS
WILL BE ADDING MORE......
*​


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

[email protected] baby x 12" bike


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LRMhopjudge2004 said:


> *Hop rules below. Very simple. Come on out and have fun.
> 
> Woodland Hop
> 
> Hop area, plates over dirt.
> 
> 1 round of hopping.
> 
> Full payout even if no other entries. If only entrant an aggressive effort is expected.
> 
> Vehicles that look radical (high lock up, extensive modification, etc) will be considered radical.
> 
> No getting stuck, double switching etc. Car must hop.
> 
> Judges will have final say on all matters
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:​


----------



## big sleeps

Can we BBQ ?


----------



## BIG GOOSE

Thanks for your help:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

droppedltd said:


> View attachment 542546
> View attachment 542545


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BIG GOOSE said:


> Thanks for your help:thumbsup::thumbsup:


*NO PROBLEM GOOSE!!!!
*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Clown Confusion said:


> [email protected] baby x 12" bike


*CALL ME SO I CAN SEE WHICH ONE YOUR MISSING*


----------



## chewie

:rimshot:


----------



## big sleeps

big sleeps said:


> Can we BBQ ?


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: ? ? ? ?


----------



## CE 707

big sleeps said:


> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: ? ? ? ?


I dont think they will let people bbq bro


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

big sleeps said:


> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: ? ? ? ?


SORRY BIG SLEEPS FOR TAKING AWHILE TO GET BACK TO YOU WANTED TO MAKE SURE I GAVE YOU THE CORRECT INFORMATION.
YOU WILL BE ALLOWED DURING FRIDAY MOVE IN TO BBQ BUT NOT SATURDAY DAY OF SHOW.




CE 707 said:


> I dont think they will let people bbq bro


THANK YOU CE 707 FOR YOUR HELP I DON'T LIKE NOT RESPONDING TO QUESTIONS TILL I HAVE THE CORRECT ANSWER. LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING YOU AND YOUR KIDS!:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Cali4Life916 said:


> :thumbsup: TTT :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

[SUB]*THIS IS SATURDAY EVENING SHOW BEINGHELD SEPTEMBER 29, 2012 *
*3:00pm to 10:00pm at the *
*Yolo County Fairgrounds. *
*We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music. *[/SUB]




​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

chewie said:


> :rimshot:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Can't wait TTMFT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THIS IS ONE SHOW YOU DON'T WANT MISS
IT'S A ONCE IN A LIFETIME EVENT 
TO TAKE PART IN HISTORY IN 
CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 35TH ANNIVERSARY 
*







*
IN THE LIFE OF LOWRIDING 
1977-2012
*


*PRE-REG ROLL CALL
THIS IS JUST THE START 
I HAVE SO MANY OTHERS **TO ADD
NOKTURNAL
GOOD INTENTIONS
POCOS PERO LOCOS
AZTLAN C.C. MEXICALI*MEXICO
 UNTOUCHABLES
LIFES FINEST
GOLDEN STATE RYDERS
TOPDOGS FRESNO
BROWN EFFECTS
LIFETIME 
AZTECAS EAST BAY
NOR-CAL CUSTOMS
**OLDIES SFV
OLDIES STK
OLDIES FRESNO
STYLE UNLIMITED SANTA BARBARA
PARLIAMENT
DEVOTION SAC.
RELENTLESS
FAMILY FIRST
GOOD TIMES
THEE ARTISTICS
TRAFFIC
PADRINOS
NITE*LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
PREMACY
COMPADRES
UPPER CUT
MAJESTICS PORTLAND
MAJESTICS COMPTON
BLVD KINGS
CLASSIC DREAMS BAKERSFIELD
ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA
ROLLERZ ONLY ARIZONA
SOCIOS
DEVOTIONS LAS VEGAS
IMPALAS 
EVIL THREAT
USO SAC
USO FRESNO
LUXURIOUS
IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES
STYLISTICS SO.LA.
DUKES
FRESNO CLASSICS
ELITE
EMINENCE
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
ESTILO
**LATIN ROLLERZ
**NOR CAL RIDAHZ
MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES
CARNALES UNIDOS
DE VALLE TEXAS
BLVD BOMBS
LATIN KUSTOMS TEXAS
CITY CRUISERS WASCO
CHEVITOS
UNIQUES
SKANLESS
STRAIGHT CLOWNING
THE CROWD SAN DIEGO
CLASSIC IMAGE
LOW CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERZ
KLIQUE
TRADICIONES
OLD ILLUSIONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
SO MANY SOLO RIDERS
WILL BE ADDING MORE......*​


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

*WE GEARING UP GETTING READY FOR THE BIG GET DOWN *


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

:yes::yes::yes::yes: 
:drama:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*FAMILY FIRST COMING STRONG REPRESENTING 
IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW
NOW YOU KNOW!!!!*_​









~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *WE GEARING UP GETTING READY FOR THE BIG GET DOWN *
> View attachment 543077





~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 543078





~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 543079





~G STYLE 62~ said:


> :yes::yes::yes::yes:
> :drama:


----------



## mabeg

uffin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*FAMILY FIRST COMING STRONG REPRESENTING
> IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW
> NOW YOU KNOW!!!!*_​


:yes::nicoderm::thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Can't wait TTMFT



See u there ese its going to be a good show


----------



## CE 707

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THANK YOU CE 707 FOR YOUR HELP I DON'T LIKE NOT RESPONDING TO QUESTIONS TILL I HAVE THE CORRECT ANSWER. LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING YOU AND YOUR KIDS!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Blue94cady said:


> See u there ese its going to be a good show


Simon carnal have a safe trip


----------



## CPT BOY

:nicoderm:


----------



## 64Rag




----------



## 64Rag




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
IS READY TO CELEBRATE AND WELCOME EVERYONE 
TRAVELING IN FROM ALL OVER.

WITH HONOR AND RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER 
THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE COMING TOGETHER 
KEEPING LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE 

By continuing the Lowrider Movement and recognizing 
those who made lowriding what it is today and have 
kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for over 
35 years and still moving forward STRONG!
This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration
















*​


----------



## Blue94cady

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Simon carnal have a safe trip


Thanks loko u have a safe trip to look out for the snow


----------



## watson rider

HISTORY IN THE MAKING.


----------



## LRM2012TOUR

:thumbsup:



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> IS READY TO CELEBRATE AND WELCOME EVERYONE
> TRAVELING IN FROM ALL OVER.
> 
> WITH HONOR AND RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER
> THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE COMING TOGETHER
> KEEPING LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE
> 
> By continuing the Lowrider Movement and recognizing
> those who made lowriding what it is today and have
> kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for over
> 35 years and still moving forward STRONG!
> This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds
> we will be celebrating
> 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
> We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


----------



## chewie

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


:yes: SEE EVERYBODY THERE....:wave:


----------



## Blue94cady

Its geting close and i still have lots to do hno:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Its geting close and i still have lots to do hno:


I'm sure shaggy you will be done in time!!:yes:


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks marce its going to be the best show thanks for the love and dedication to the lowrider fam and thanks for the love for the pedalcar class u r doing u r doing more then the supershow they donhave a class thank a lot for the support:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

[SUB]*THIS IS SATURDAY EVENING SHOW BEINGHELD SEPTEMBER 29, 2012 *
*3:00pm to 10:00pm at the *
*Yolo County Fairgrounds. *
*We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music. *[/SUB]


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

8 Days left can't wait TTMFT


----------



## ~JALISCO~

still piecing the ride together hno:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

IS IT STIL CONSIDERED A "TOUR" IF THERES ONLY 2 SHOWS? :dunno:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks maricella its going to be the best show thanks for the love and dedication to the lowrider fam and thanks for the love for the pedalcar class u r doing u r doing more then the supershow they donhave a class thank a lot for the support:thumbsup:


*TRYING TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN SHAGGY I KNOW THE TIME AND WORK SPENT GETTING READY FOR A SHOW.
I BELIEVE PEDAL CARS SHOULD COMPETE WITH PEDAL CARS & BIKES WITH BIKES!!! 
*
*WE WILL HAVE 3 CLASSES FOR PEDAL CAR

(FULL-CUSTOM, CUSTOM, ORIGINAL )

1ST, 2ND & 3RD IN EACH CATEGORY AND WINNER BEST OF SHOW CASH PRIZE

I also will be adding more classes for the Bombs Categories 1954 & Under**
trying to make the competition fair.

THIS YEAR I WILL BE VERY INVOLVED IN THE JUDGING. I AM GOING TO BE MAKING SURE 
YOU WIN BECAUSE YOU DESERVE TO WIN NO FAVORITISM.*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*IT'S BEEN A HECTIC DAY I STILL HAVE INDIVIDUALS DROPPING BY TRYING TO REGISTER AND VENDORS TO. MY PHONE HAS NOT STOPPED RINGING NON-STOP SINCE 4am PLUS TEXTS PLEASE I ASK YOU TO HAVE PATIENCE WITH ME IF I DON'T ANSWER I AM ON THE OTHER LINE LEAVE A MESSAGE. I AM NOT IGNORING YOU I WILL BE WORKING ALL NIGHT TODAY RETURNING PHONE CALLS & CALLING THOSE WHO MADE IN-DOOR. WHERE 8 DAYS AWAY TO ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS TO INVADE NORTHERN CALIFORNIA.*


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

View attachment 543827


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I KNOW THE NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY 
IS READY TO WELCOME EVERYONE FROM EVERYWHERE
SHOWING WHAT A STRONG LOWRIDER FAMILIA WE ARE HERE
*
*THIS IS ONE SHOW YOU DON'T WANT MISS
IT'S A ONCE IN A LIFETIME EVENT 
TO TAKE PART IN HISTORY IN 
CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 35TH ANNIVERSARY 
*







*
IN THE LIFE OF LOWRIDING 
1977-2012
*


*PRE-REG ROLL CALL
THIS IS JUST THE START 
I HAVE SO MANY OTHERS **TO ADD
Mid-Nighters
GOOD INTENTIONS
POCOS PERO LOCOS
AZTLAN C.C. MEXICALI*MEXICO
 UNTOUCHABLES
LIFES FINEST
GOLDEN STATE RYDERS
TOPDOGS FRESNO
BROWN EFFECTS
LIFETIME 
AZTECAS EAST BAY
NOR-CAL CUSTOMS
**OLDIES SFV
OLDIES STK
OLDIES FRESNO
STYLE UNLIMITED SANTA BARBARA
PARLIAMENT
DEVOTION SAC.
RELENTLESS
FAMILY FIRST
GOOD TIMES SANTA ROSA
GOOD TIMES RENO
GOOD TIMES SO-CAL
GOOD TIMES SAC
THEE ARTISTICS
TRAFFIC
PADRINOS
NITE*LIFE
INDIVIDUALS
PREMACY
COMPADRES
UPPER CUT
MAJESTICS PORTLAND
MAJESTICS COMPTON
BLVD KINGS
CLASSIC DREAMS BAKERSFIELD
ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA
ROLLERZ ONLY ARIZONA
SOCIOS
DEVOTIONS LAS VEGAS
IMPALAS 
EVIL THREAT
USO SAC
USO FRESNO
LUXURIOUS
IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES
STYLISTICS SO.LA.
DUKES
FRESNO CLASSICS
ELITE
EMINENCE
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
ESTILO
**LATIN ROLLERZ
**NOR CAL RIDAHZ
MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES
CARNALES UNIDOS
DE VALLE TEXAS
BLVD BOMBS
LATIN KUSTOMS TEXAS
CITY CRUISERS WASCO
CHEVITOS
UNIQUES
SKANLESS
STRAIGHT CLOWNING
THE CROWD SAN DIEGO
CLASSIC IMAGE
LOW CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERZ
KLIQUE
TRADICIONES
OLD ILLUSIONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
SO MANY SOLO RIDERS
WILL BE ADDING MORE......
*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
> JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*
> 
> 
> CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **This is a Saturday evening show being held
> September 29, 2012 form 3:00pm to 10:00pm
> at the Yolo County Fairgrounds.
> *_*We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit,
> 'LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music.
> The LOWRIDER BAND, may not have their WAR name, but they still got their WAR sound.
> Probably because they ARE WAR.
> *__*Do not miss out on this once in a lifetime event. *_
> *Your can purchase your pre-sale tickets for $15.00
> on-line at Lowrider Magazine 35th Anniversary Celebration Sept 29. 2012 Pre-saleTickets
> or you can but them at several ticket outlets in the area going on-sale
> Friday at these locations below.*
> 
> Barney's
> 
> 15 w main st
> woodland ca 95695
> ph#530 662-6376
> 
> King of fades
> barbershop
> inside the county fair mall
> 1264 e. gibson rd suite A115
> woodland ca
> ph#530 402-1201
> 
> 
> *Dimple Records*
> *Arden
> 2433 Arden Way
> Sacramento, CA 95825
> 
> Phone:
> (916) 925- 2600
> *
> *
> *
> *Broadway
> 2500 16th St
> Sacramento, CA 95818
> 
> Phone:
> (916) 441- 2500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
> *
> _*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_
> 
> _*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds *_
> _*we will be celebrating
> 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history
> *__*We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.*_
> 
> *For more information contact (916)204-8926*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
> 3pm to 10pm
> 
> 
> *FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*
> 
> 
> *http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*
> 
> *
> TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
> 
> http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OK HERE IS THE FLOOR PLAN OF THE FAIRGROUNDS
> FOR THE SEPT. 29, 2012
> SATURDAY HOT LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION
> *
> 
> ​
> *3pm to 10pm
> :thumbsup:
> 11 DAYS AWAY
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN
> FRIDAY MORNING 8am to 11pm
> *​
> 
> 
> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I KNOW THE NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> IS READY TO WELCOME EVERYONE FROM EVERYWHERE
> SHOWING WHAT A STRONG LOWRIDER FAMILIA WE ARE HERE
> *
> *THIS IS ONE SHOW YOU DON'T WANT MISS
> IT'S A ONCE IN A LIFETIME EVENT
> TO TAKE PART IN HISTORY IN
> CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 35TH ANNIVERSARY
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> IN THE LIFE OF LOWRIDING
> 1977-2012
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 7 days away!!!
> Those who are attending Lowrider Magazine 35th Anniversary Celebration. Because it is an evening show from 3pm to 10pm & we have many of you traveling in & my lowrider familia will be partying I have made arrangements with the fairgrounds & security so that all of you can enjoy the celebration with out having to worry about breaking down your display & be able to leave everything till morning. I wanted make sure that everyone is taken cared of & have a great time. It's my way of saying thank you to the biggest & greatest familia. God bless everyone were 7 days away to making history!!​
Click to expand...


----------



## R0L0

*Lowrider Magazine 25th Anniversary 2002 Lowrider Bike of the year will be on display for the 35th Anniversary at Woodland and Vegas!!!

SPAWN 2002 B.O.T.Y. 








*


----------



## DIPN714

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *TRYING TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN SHAGGY I KNOW THE TIME AND WORK SPENT GETTING READY FOR A SHOW.
> I BELIEVE PEDAL CARS SHOULD COMPETE WITH PEDAL CARS & BIKES WITH BIKES!!!
> *
> *WE WILL HAVE 3 CLASSES FOR PEDAL CAR
> GREAT NOW THATS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT;;GET WHAT U DESERVE
> ]:drama:
> 
> (FULL-CUSTOM, CUSTOM, ORIGINAL )
> 
> 1ST, 2ND & 3RD IN EACH CATEGORY AND WINNER BEST OF SHOW CASH PRIZE
> 
> I also will be adding more classes for the Bombs Categories 1954 & Under**
> trying to make the competition fair.
> 
> THIS YEAR I WILL BE VERY INVOLVED IN THE JUDGING. I AM GOING TO BE MAKING SURE
> YOU WIN BECAUSE YOU DESERVE TO WIN NO FAVORITISM.*


BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

GOODTIMES 530,RENO,EAST BAY,SANTA ROSA AND SO.CAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.....


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

~JALISCO~ said:


> still piecing the ride together hno:


hno:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

HECHOenMEXICO YC said:


> *GOODTIMES 530,RENO,EAST BAY,SANTA ROSA AND SO.CAL
> WILL BE IN THE HO**USE.....*









:thumbsup:​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

E.C. ROLO said:


> *Lowrider Magazine 25th Anniversary 2002 Lowrider Bike of the year will be on display for the 35th Anniversary at Woodland and Vegas!!!
> 
> SPAWN 2002 B.O.T.Y.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *TRYING TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN SHAGGY I KNOW THE TIME AND WORK SPENT GETTING READY FOR A SHOW.
> I BELIEVE PEDAL CARS SHOULD COMPETE WITH PEDAL CARS & BIKES WITH BIKES!!!
> *
> *WE WILL HAVE 3 CLASSES FOR PEDAL CAR
> 
> (FULL-CUSTOM, CUSTOM, ORIGINAL )
> 
> 1ST, 2ND & 3RD IN EACH CATEGORY AND WINNER BEST OF SHOW CASH PRIZE
> 
> I also will be adding more classes for the Bombs Categories 1954 & Under**
> trying to make the competition fair.
> 
> THIS YEAR I WILL BE VERY INVOLVED IN THE JUDGING. I AM GOING TO BE MAKING SURE
> YOU WIN BECAUSE YOU DESERVE TO WIN NO FAVORITISM.*





DIPN714 said:


> BIG AL SAID IT


*KNOW YOU KNOW BIG AL SAID IT!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

* NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY*
*IS READY TO CELEBRATE AND WELCOME EVERYONE 
TRAVELING IN FROM ALL OVER.

WITH HONOR AND RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER 
THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA WILL BE COMING TOGETHER 
KEEPING LOWRIDER TRADITIONS ALIVE 

By continuing the Lowrider Movement and recognizing 
those who made lowriding what it is today and have 
kept the lowrider lifestyle alive for over 
35 years and still moving forward STRONG!
This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds 
we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history.
We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration




















[SUB]THIS IS SATURDAY EVENING SHOW BEINGHELD SEPTEMBER 29, 2012 
3:00pm to 10:00pm at the 
Yolo County Fairgrounds. 
We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music. [/SUB]















*​



[







*

CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY









*
*WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
*

_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds *_
_*we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history
*__*We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.*_

*For more information contact (916)204-8926*










*
*











*OK HERE IS THE FLOOR PLAN OF THE FAIRGROUNDS 
FOR THE SEPT. 29, 2012 
SATURDAY HOT LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION 

*









*MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN 
FRIDAY MORNING 8am to 11pm
*​




*7 days away!!! 
Those who are attending Lowrider Magazine 35th Anniversary Celebration. Because it is an evening show from 3pm to 10pm & we have many of you traveling in & my lowrider familia will be partying I have made arrangements with the fairgrounds & security so that all of you can enjoy the celebration with out having to worry about breaking down your display & be able to leave everything till morning. I wanted make sure that everyone is taken cared of & have a great time. 
It's my way of saying thank you to the biggest & greatest familia.
God bless everyone were 7 days away to making history!!*​


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

Can we bring ice chests in?


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HECHOenMEXICO YC said:


> GOODTIMES 530,RENO,EAST BAY,SANTA ROSA AND SO.CAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.....


East la going to bro I'll be there with gt edition


----------



## tito5050

:wave:


----------



## ~JALISCO~

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> East la going to bro I'll be there with gt edition


:h5:


----------



## azteca de oro

AZTECA DE ORO BICYCLE WILL BE THERE.:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

The count down is on where 5 days away from making history!!
The Naional weather Report for Woodland calls for 
Sept. 29, 2012 Saturday Clear	93*/*57°!!!
Going to be a Hot LOWRIDER NIGHT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

:dunno:


MR LUXURIOUS said:


> Can we bring ice chests in?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> :dunno:


ICE CHESTS WILL BE ALLOWED FOR FRIDAY MOVE-IN BUT NOT SATURDAY SORRY FOR NOT RESPONDING QUICK ENOUGH!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*SEPT. 29, 2012 SATURDAY MOVE-IN AS FAR AS NON-PREREGISTERED VEHICLES.
WE WILL HAVE 2 SEPERATE LINES ON SATURDAY MOVE-IN.
ONE FOR PRE-REGISTEREDAND NON-PRE-REGISTERED .
MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN PROMPTLY AT 6AM TO 1PM OR TILL WE FILL TO CAPACITY. WE HAVE OPENED UP MORE AREA MOVING CONCERT IN-TO ARENA AND WE WILL BE USING THE PAVEMENT AREA ON THE OTHER SIDE OF MAIN BUILDING THIS YEAR TO ACCOMMODATE MORE PARTICIPANTS. 

SEPT. 28, 2012 FRIDAY MOVE-IN FOR PRE-REGISTERED ONLY WILL BEGIN AT 8am TO 10pm WE WILL HAVE PLENTY OF TRAILER PARKING. DOORS WILL CLOSE AT 11pm FOR FRIDAY MOVE-IN.

ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL ME AT (916)204-8926

*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*6* DAYS AWAY!!! 
Those who are attending Lowrider Magazine 35th Anniversary Celebration. 
Because it is an evening show from 3pm to 10pm & we have many of you traveling in & my LOWRIDER FAMILIA will be partying. I have made arrangements with the fairgrounds & security so that all of you can enjoy the celebration with out having to worry about breaking down your display & be able to leave everything till morning. I wanted make sure that everyone is taken cared of & able to have a great time. 
It's my way of saying thank you to the Biggest & Greatest familia.
God bless everyone were "6"DAYS AWAY to making history!!


*


----------



## Title Winner 79

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *6* DAYS AWAY!!!
> Those who are attending Lowrider Magazine 35th Anniversary Celebration.
> Because it is an evening show from 3pm to 10pm & we have many of you traveling in & my LOWRIDER FAMILIA will be partying. I have made arrangements with the fairgrounds & security so that all of you can enjoy the celebration with out having to worry about breaking down your display & be able to leave everything till morning. I wanted make sure that everyone is taken cared of & able to have a great time.
> It's my way of saying thank you to the Biggest & Greatest familia.
> God bless everyone were "6"DAYS AWAY to making history!!
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WILL B THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## MYERS60

:run://///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////:drama:


----------



## 69 Mob Livin

*Frisco's Finest Car Club Will Be Attending*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

69 Mob Livin said:


> *Frisco's Finest Car Club Will Be Attending*









:thumbsup:​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

** 4* DAYS AWAY!!! *
*Those who are attending Lowrider Magazine 35th Anniversary Celebration. 
Because it is an evening show from 3pm to 10pm & we have many of you traveling 
in & my **LOWRIDER FAMILIA** will be partying.
I have made arrangements with the fairgrounds & security so that all of you 
can enjoy the celebration with out having to 
worry about breaking down your display & be able to leave everything till morning. 
I wanted make sure that everyone is taken cared of & able to have a great time. *
*It's my way of saying thank you to the Biggest & Greatest familia.*
*God bless everyone were "4"DAYS AWAY to making history!!

*​


*
*









*SEPT. 29, 2012 SATURDAY MOVE-IN AS FAR AS NON-PREREGISTERED VEHICLES.*
* WE WILL HAVE 2 SEPERATE LINES ON SATURDAY MOVE-IN.
ONE FOR PRE-REGISTEREDAND NON-PRE-REGISTERED .
MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN PROMPTLY AT 6AM TO 1PM OR TILL WE FILL TO CAPACITY. WE HAVE OPENED UP MORE AREA MOVING CONCERT IN-TO ARENA AND WE WILL BE USING THE PAVEMENT AREA ON THE OTHER SIDE OF MAIN BUILDING THIS YEAR TO ACCOMMODATE MORE PARTICIPANTS. 

SEPT. 28, 2012 FRIDAY MOVE-IN FOR PRE-REGISTERED ONLY WILL BEGIN AT 8am TO 10pm WE WILL HAVE PLENTY OF TRAILER PARKING. DOORS WILL CLOSE AT 11pm FOR FRIDAY MOVE-IN.

ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL ME AT (916)204-8926

WOODLAND WEATHER 
**FriSep 28*








95[SUP]°[/SUP]​
* 95[SUP]°[/SUP]56[SUP]°[/SUP]*
AM Clouds / PM Sun

CHANCE OF RAIN:0% WIND:NW at 5 mph*Details*​



*SatSep 29*








​
* 95**[SUP]°[/SUP]**56[SUP]°[/SUP]*
AM Clouds / PM Sun

CHANCE OF RAIN:0% WIND:WNW at 5 mph


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ICE CHESTS WILL BE ALLOWED FOR FRIDAY MOVE-IN BUT NOT SATURDAY SORRY FOR NOT RESPONDING QUICK ENOUGH!


 we coming up from san jose on saturday morning. sucks


----------



## eastbay_drop

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> we coming up from san jose on saturday morning. sucks


What time you guys headed up, we r going Saturday morning too


----------



## ~JALISCO~

ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

eastbay_drop said:


> What time you guys headed up, we r going Saturday morning too


Leaving san jose at 8am


----------



## chewie

:rimshot:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

[SUB]*THIS IS SATURDAY EVENING SHOW BEINGHELD SEPTEMBER 29, 2012 *
*3:00pm to 10:00pm at the *
*Yolo County Fairgrounds. *
*We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music. *[/SUB]














​


----------



## The replacement

hno:Cant wait going to be a great show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING FRIDAY AFTERNOON MAKING A STOP
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION ON IT'S WAY TO THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW*









*I AM STILL RECEIVING PRE-REGISTRATIONS IN THE MAIL. 
I HAVE INDIVIDUALS CONTINUING TO COME TO MY OFFICE TRYING TO REGISTER.
THIS WILL BE THE LAST DAY FOR ME TO DO THIS. I WILL NOT BE IN THE REST OF THE WEEK WORKING ON SHOW. WE WILL REACH CLOSE TO OR OVER A 1000 PARTICIPANTS!!
OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF TICKETS HAVE BEEN PURCHASED!!
DON'T MISS YOUR ONCE IN A LIFETIME CHANCE TO BE PART OF LOWRIDER HISTORY!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*BECAUSE OF THE AMOUNT OF VEHICLES COMING IN WE WILL BE ACCOMMODATING 
THOSE TRAVELING IN TO MOVE IN ON THURSDAY EVENING. 
I HAVE ARRANGED THIS ALREADY FOR SEVERAL CLUBS & INDIVIDUALS. CONTACT ME FIRST TO ARRANGE THIS.
*

*SEPT. 29, 2012 SATURDAY MOVE-IN AS FAR AS NON-PREREGISTERED VEHICLES.**
WE WILL HAVE 2 SEPERATE LINES ON SATURDAY MOVE-IN.
ONE FOR PRE-REGISTEREDAND NON-PRE-REGISTERED .
MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN PROMPTLY AT 6AM TO 1PM OR TILL WE FILL TO CAPACITY. WE HAVE OPENED UP MORE AREA MOVING CONCERT IN-TO ARENA AND WE WILL BE USING THE PAVEMENT AREA ON THE OTHER SIDE OF MAIN BUILDING THIS YEAR TO ACCOMMODATE MORE PARTICIPANTS. 

SEPT. 28, 2012 FRIDAY MOVE-IN FOR PRE-REGISTERED ONLY WILL BEGIN AT 8am TO 10pm WE WILL HAVE PLENTY OF TRAILER PARKING. DOORS WILL CLOSE AT 11pm FOR FRIDAY MOVE-IN.

ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL ME AT (916)204-8926


*​


----------



## droppedltd

Is there still pre parties on Friday?? wondering how far the clubs are from the motel 6? also I havent recieved a pre reg confirmation?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

droppedltd said:


> Is there still pre parties on Friday?? wondering how far the clubs are from the motel 6? also I havent recieved a pre reg confirmation?
> View attachment 545976
> View attachment 545982


YOUR CONFIRMATION WENT OUT TOGETHER WITH 209LEGEND A FEW WEEKS AGO

PRE-PARTIES 


Tony's BAR(530) 662-2098607 East St, Woodland, CA


[h=3]_Zito's Bar_ & _Grill_







[/h]
SORRY WANTED TO RESPOND TO YOUR QUESTION FAST WILL POST MORE INFO I AM 
WORKING ON SHOW RIGHT NOW


----------



## Cali4Life916

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *BECAUSE OF THE AMOUNT OF VEHICLES COMING IN WE WILL BE ACCOMMODATING
> THOSE TRAVELING IN TO MOVE IN ON THURSDAY EVENING.
> I HAVE ARRANGED THIS ALREADY FOR SEVERAL CLUBS & INDIVIDUALS. CONTACT ME FIRST TO ARRANGE THIS.
> *
> 
> *SEPT. 29, 2012 SATURDAY MOVE-IN AS FAR AS NON-PREREGISTERED VEHICLES.**
> WE WILL HAVE 2 SEPERATE LINES ON SATURDAY MOVE-IN.
> ONE FOR PRE-REGISTEREDAND NON-PRE-REGISTERED .
> MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN PROMPTLY AT 6AM TO 1PM OR TILL WE FILL TO CAPACITY. WE HAVE OPENED UP MORE AREA MOVING CONCERT IN-TO ARENA AND WE WILL BE USING THE PAVEMENT AREA ON THE OTHER SIDE OF MAIN BUILDING THIS YEAR TO ACCOMMODATE MORE PARTICIPANTS.
> 
> SEPT. 28, 2012 FRIDAY MOVE-IN FOR PRE-REGISTERED ONLY WILL BEGIN AT 8am TO 10pm WE WILL HAVE PLENTY OF TRAILER PARKING. DOORS WILL CLOSE AT 11pm FOR FRIDAY MOVE-IN.
> 
> ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL ME AT (916)204-8926
> 
> 
> *​


How do we know if we are getting indoors?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Cali4Life916 said:


> How do we know if we are getting indoors?


X2


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## Raffle4Zeniths

*2012 Lowrider Magazine Super Show Woodland Tour Zenith Raffle*

Zeniths 13X7 Chrome Cross Lace 72 Spokes Stainless Steel Nipples & Spokes 

2 Ear-Knock-Offs Muliti-Colored Chips

6 tickets for $100 Or 1 ticket for $25 each ..........


Tickets Will Be Sold At The Impala Magazine Booth On The Cement In The Center Isle Going To The Main Exhibit Buliding.............. 







Get Your Tickets Dont Miss Out On A Set Of $1800 Zenith's.......


----------



## mandoemex

Custom Grills by Krazy Kutting Come see us at our Booth on saturday


----------



## mandoemex

Custom Hydraulic tanks by Krazy Kutting you can do what everyone else does or you can have us make you what you want. 

















Custom Suspension parts we will have alot of our item in stock but if you are looking for your very own 1 off's come by and place an order we will have a special running during wood land for everyone wanting to place orders that day.


----------



## Blue94cady

Nice mando see u there well have the cady at the show and pedal car so people can see ur work there to grill and steering wheel and all the part


----------



## mandoemex

Blue94cady said:


> Nice mando see u there well have the cady at the show and pedal car so people can see ur work there to grill and steering wheel and all the part


Kool Shaggy see you there.


----------



## 155/80/13

any info on hotels around the area??


----------



## The replacement

Mr.Chop Top said:


> X2


X3


----------



## mandoemex

Last Picture of Cutlass comming from Texas Del Valle before the show. Full of Krazy Kutting parts


----------



## Cali4Life916

Originally Posted by *Cali4Life916*
How do we know if we are getting indoors?






Mr.Chop Top said:


> X2


XX2​


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

LRM2012TOUR said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

The replacement said:


> X3


WE CONTACTED ANOTHER IMPALA CHAPTER AND HE WAS GOING TO COORDINATE WITH ALL OF YOU. IF THESE HASN'T HAPPENED LET ME KNOW.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Cali4Life916 said:


> Originally Posted by *Cali4Life916*
> How do we know if we are getting indoors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XX2​


*YOU WOULD HAVE RECEIVED A PHONE CALL. *
*SORRY IT IS TAKING SO LONG TO GET BACK TO ALL OF BUT PLEASE UNDERSTAND I AM WORKING 24/7 ON THIS EVENT WE ARE IN IT'S FINAL DAYS AND WE WILL BE MOVING OVER 700 PRE-REGS IN OVER A 3 day SPAN.
THIS WILL BE A HISTORY MAKING EVENT. GOD BLESS MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA FOR YOUR PATIENCE BUT I AM READY GET THIS 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION STARTED.*:run:


----------



## Cali4Life916

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YOU WOULD HAVE RECEIVED A PHONE CALL. *
> *SORRY IT IS TAKING SO LONG TO GET BACK TO ALL OF BUT PLEASE UNDERSTAND I AM WORKING 24/7 ON THIS EVENT WE ARE IN IT'S FINAL DAYS AND WE WILL BE MOVING OVER 700 PRE-REGS IN OVER A 3 day SPAN.
> THIS WILL BE A HISTORY MAKING EVENT. GOD BLESS MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA FOR YOUR PATIENCE BUT I AM READY GET THIS 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION STARTED.*:run:


Thanks for an answer. :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321

ROLLERZ ONLY cashion az and valle de coachella chapters leaving tommorrow morning see you there.........INFERNO 2.......


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ** 2* DAYS AWAY!!! *
> *Those who are attending Lowrider Magazine 35th Anniversary Celebration.
> Because it is an evening show from 3pm to 10pm & we have many of you traveling
> in & my **LOWRIDER FAMILIA** will be partying.
> I have made arrangements with the fairgrounds & security so that all of you
> can enjoy the celebration with out having to
> worry about breaking down your display & be able to leave everything till morning.
> I wanted make sure that everyone is taken cared of & able to have a great time. *
> *It's my way of saying thank you to the Biggest & Greatest familia.*
> *God bless everyone were "4"DAYS AWAY to making history!!
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SEPT. 29, 2012 SATURDAY MOVE-IN AS FAR AS NON-PREREGISTERED VEHICLES.*
> * WE WILL HAVE 2 SEPERATE LINES ON SATURDAY MOVE-IN.
> ONE FOR PRE-REGISTEREDAND NON-PRE-REGISTERED .
> MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN PROMPTLY AT 6AM TO 1PM OR TILL WE FILL TO CAPACITY. WE HAVE OPENED UP MORE AREA MOVING CONCERT IN-TO ARENA AND WE WILL BE USING THE PAVEMENT AREA ON THE OTHER SIDE OF MAIN BUILDING THIS YEAR TO ACCOMMODATE MORE PARTICIPANTS.
> 
> SEPT. 28, 2012 FRIDAY MOVE-IN FOR PRE-REGISTERED ONLY WILL BEGIN AT 8am TO 10pm WE WILL HAVE PLENTY OF TRAILER PARKING. DOORS WILL CLOSE AT 11pm FOR FRIDAY MOVE-IN.
> 
> ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL ME AT (916)204-8926
> 
> WOODLAND WEATHER
> **FriSep 28*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95[SUP]°[/SUP]​
> * 95[SUP]°[/SUP]56[SUP]°[/SUP]*
> AM Clouds / PM Sun
> 
> CHANCE OF RAIN:0% WIND:NW at 5 mph*Details*​
> 
> 
> 
> *SatSep 29*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> * 100**[SUP]°[/SUP]**56[SUP]°[/SUP]*
> AM Clouds / PM Sun
> 
> CHANCE OF RAIN:0% WIND:WNW at 5 mph


Well today we will begin moving in vehicles. If you are trying to get a hold of me please leave a message, text or email me. The next couple days will be very chaotic for me. The weather report for day of show will reach 100 degrees so be prepared for a really Hot Hot Lowrider Night!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ICE CHESTS WILL BE ALLOWED FOR FRIDAY MOVE-IN BUT NOT SATURDAY SORRY FOR NOT RESPONDING QUICK ENOUGH!


:tears:


----------



## watson rider

Wats time u leving salas @ ElRaider


----------



## EL RAIDER

watson rider said:


> Wats time u leving salas @ ElRaider


como a las 6am pero Mexican time bout 7:30am lol y tu cabron? you want to pick me up and the Familia para esperarte


----------



## watson rider

EL RAIDER said:


> como a las 6am pero Mexican time bout 7:30am lol y tu cabron? you want to pick me up and the Familia para esperarte


We are leaving watson about the same time I got room in the trunk if u nedd a ride. jaja


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

EL RAIDER said:


> :tears:


:thumbsdown:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*
THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE MOST BIGGEST NORTHERN CALIFORNIA 
NIGHT SUPER SHOWS THAT WILL GO DOWN IN HISTORY!!!!
CELEBRATING 35 YEARS IN THE LIFE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 1977-2012
YOU WILL NOT WANT TO MISS THIS ONCE IN A LIFETIME EVENT!!
*























​*Hop rules below. Very simple. Come on out and have fun.

Woodland Hop

Hop area, plates over dirt.

1 round of hopping.

Full payout even if no other entries. If only entrant an aggressive effort is expected. 

Vehicles that look radical (high lock up, extensive modification, etc) will be considered radical.

No getting stuck, double switching etc. Car must hop. 

Judges will have final say on all matters
*






:thumbsup:​


----------



## EL RAIDER

watson rider said:


> We are leaving watson about the same time I got room in the trunk if u nedd a ride. jaja



fuck it I'm down :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

Reinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa why can't we bring coolers sat? cmon mujer If I could be there Fri I would but I have to work and that would cost me another day at the hotel just so I can bring in my cooler in Friday :x:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*MOVE IN HAS ALREADY STARTED
WILL BE MAKING HISTORY !!!

*


*AZTECA is on it's way to Woodland
. 
Tag us if you spot us on FACEBOOK!!!!*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> Reinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa why can't we bring coolers sat? cmon mujer If I could be there Fri I would but I have to work and that would cost me another day at the hotel just so I can bring in my cooler in Friday :x:


*YOUR HONORARY BIKINI JUDGE MEMBER!!!!*


----------



## JustPosting

155/80/13 said:


> any info on hotels around the area??


check any motel site online. If not from the area, I would try to stay in Woodland and not the surrounding areas. Some areas of Sac only have crack motels hno:


----------



## 87cutty530

Motel 6 on main st.
Best western off east. St..
I think its holiday inn off I-5
Theres another off east st. right by best western as well.. like right around the corner also..


----------



## 155/80/13

were booked thanks


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

theres alot of hotels off northgate in sacramento hit i-5 make right on i- 80 exit northgate. an also 1-5 got alot of motel 6 exit discovery park make left an your there , your about 10 minutes away from woodland , contiune on i-5 stay in left lane an to the left it will say woodland continue on you almost there cheaper in sacramento ca. see you there .:thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

also del paso rd is even closer you stay on i-5 exit del paso rd jump back on to exit, head toward the left lane take woodland an you on your way cant wait to see those bad ass rides.


----------



## toker1

TRAFFIC GONNA B IN THE HOUSE TTTT!!!!


----------



## tito5050

OFF TO THE GRAMMYS OF LOWRIDING IN WOODLAND CA!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## 96tein

We enter on gum right....?


----------



## Lokela707

tito5050 said:


> OFF TO THE GRAMMYS OF LOWRIDING IN WOODLAND CA!!!!!!!:worship:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

GONNA BE GOOD!!!!!!!:run::thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YOUR HONORARY BIKINI JUDGE MEMBER!!!!*



:run:


----------



## andrez

96tein said:


> We enter on gum right....?


yess on gum


----------



## big john 66

What time does the hoppers have to be there by???


----------



## himbone

time hoppers need to be there?


----------



## Title Winner 79

Will be a good show


----------



## Indio123

INFERNO 2 all the way from cashion az gettin ready for tommarrow


----------



## mabeg




----------



## mabeg




----------



## mabeg




----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*Luxurious NOR*CAL Street Hoppers
*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*Woodland Here we come! LUX San Jose-Central Valley Y Nor*Cal en la casa!
*


----------



## mandoemex

*KRAZY KUTTING 1 DAY SALE on all CAR CLUB PLAQUES celebreating our NOR CAl CONNECTION. $100 ea plaque order as many as you can because this price will only be good until 8PM tomorrow saturday. 
















































































































*


----------



## toker1

559 TRAFFICERS IN ROUTE AT MIDNIGHT TTTT!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

Indio123 said:


> INFERNO 2 all the way from cashion az gettin ready for tommarrow


:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530

Are cars still checking in now?


----------



## MYERS60

YUP, SHIT LOAD OF RIDES CREEPIN IN!!!!!!! 9:00 PM SEEN SOME NICE RIDES ON FLATBEDS ROLLING IN..............:nicoderm:


87cutty530 said:


> Are cars still checking in now?


----------



## rocks73

Is the show sold out?


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## Cali4Life916

Rides all cleaned up. Headed out around 6-7 am see ya Saturday. :wave:


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## johnnie65

chingon68mex said:


>



That 65 is freakin cleeeeeeaaaaaaaaaannnnn!


----------



## SJ RIDER

Good luck to my EASTSIDE RIDERS FAMILY,bout time EZ MONEY got put on jack stands n showed off what u got!!!!


----------



## kilwar

Anyone know what time the car hop starts?


----------



## DELGADO58

SJ RIDER said:


> Good luck to my EASTSIDE RIDERS FAMILY,bout time EZ MONEY got put on jack stands n showed off what u got!!!!


Any pics


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## 1SJESR

SJ RIDER said:


> Good luck to my EASTSIDE RIDERS FAMILY,bout time EZ MONEY got put on jack stands n showed off what u got!!!!


post pics my brotha!


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

NICE PHOTOS, CHINGON , :thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> NICE PHOTOS, CHINGON , :thumbsup:




thnks,


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## BlitZ

my pics...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bagd03/sets/72157631655514467/


----------



## DREAM ON

BlitZ said:


> my pics...
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bagd03/sets/72157631655514467/


bad ass pics!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

chingon68mex said:


>


bad ass pics chingon68mex


----------



## krysler300

Chingon68mex any pics of Inferno 2?


----------



## big sleeps

Hope they found that 4 yr old kid that was missing at the end of the show


----------



## GREAT WHITE

big sleeps said:


> Hope they found that 4 yr old kid that was missing at the end of the show


X2


----------



## 96tein

big sleeps said:


> Hope they found that 4 yr old kid that was missing at the end of the show


he was, he found his way back to where the club set up an was in a club members car..... From what I found out


----------



## 1lowreality

96tein said:


> he was, he found his way back to where the club set up an was in a club members car..... From what I found out


good good


----------



## 1lowreality

chingon68mex said:


>


any more pics of this sick ass cutlass


----------



## chub rock

yes we found him thank god and every one who help look for him and a special thanks to devotion and all other clubs who helped in the search for my cuzzings lil boy big thanks to all from the lowrider staff from eminence car club thank you


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Here's some pics of Inferno II that i took at the show....


----------



## krysler300

Ancheta_Workshop, thanks bRO.. sick ass pikz!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

BlitZ said:


> my pics...
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bagd03/sets/72157631655514467/


Great pics G!! Gracias !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707

Looks like it was a good show. Who took sweepstakes?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

We are all very relieved that the little boy was found. I wanted to say thank you to everyone that came out yesterday and represented all there Lowrider Pride. It was our first night show and the atmosphere was just wonderful so many beautiful cars & the Lowrider Band (WAR) wow!!I also wanted to say thank you to my staff for all the hard work it was a long day but in the end it was all worth it my feet hurt LOL !!! God bless my Lowrider Familia!


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

Guam707 said:


> Looks like it was a good show. Who took sweepstakes?


X52....??


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Here's some pics of Inferno II that i took at the show....


WOW ..... He busted out STRONG !!


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## eastbay_drop

chingon68mex said:


>


Nice pics!


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## BlitZ




----------



## BlitZ




----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## ciscosfc

BlitZ said:


> my pics...
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bagd03/sets/72157631655514467/


Great Pics!! Thanks for posting these!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:buttkick:heard alot of nice cars got robbed at this show :werd:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

:drama:


smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :buttkick:heard alot of nice cars got robbed at this show :werd:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> :drama:


:h5:i tells the truth u know me dog


----------



## KRAZY V.I.

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Here's some pics of Inferno II that i took at the show....


:thumbsup:Inferno looks awesome bROthers. Congrats on the win


----------



## edolla22

TTT


----------



## Lokela707

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :buttkick:heard alot of nice cars got robbed at this show :werd:


Cant make everyone happy..
Overall it was a good show, everybody getting along having a good time..


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

Lokela707 said:


> Cant make everyone happy..
> Overall it was a good show, everybody getting along having a good time..


you cant but if you know its deserving then come on homie


----------



## sharky_510

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :buttkick:heard alot of nice cars got robbed at this show :werd:



I think I did!!! but is all good!,no time to complaint! Time for improvements...


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :h5:i tells the truth u know me dog


:yes::h5:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

1lowreality said:


> any more pics of this sick ass cutlass


----------



## GREAT WHITE

f


----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## johnnie65

Very nics pics to the homies posting them up.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

chingon68mex said:


>






The homie Mr. Gangster from Goodtimes Car Club...
Looking good.....:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :buttkick:heard alot of nice cars got robbed at this show :werd:


i DONT KNOW WHO GOT ROBBED, BUT I KNOW WHO PUT IN WORK !!!

MAJESTICS PUT IT DOWN LAST NITE
1st PLACE 80s MILD 
3rd PLACE 90up LUXURY
2nd PLACE TRIKES FULL CUSTOM and 3rd PLACE Best Of Show TRIKE
2nd PLACE STREET HOPPER
2cnd PLACE RADICAL HOPPER


----------



## angelisticsola5960

chingon68mex said:


>





chingon68mex said:


>





chingon68mex said:


>










Traffic NorCal looking good like always....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

chingon68mex said:


>





Nice.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Here's some pics of Inferno II that i took at the show....













Very nice. Did Orlando have a lot to do with the build of this car? Came out sick.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> WOW ..... He busted out STRONG !!





Yes he did. That's the way to bust out. Strong....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

chingon68mex said:


>






Congratulations to the homie Jose on his bomb. Came out sick.  :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

BlitZ said:


>








Looking good Trino. Eventhough I heard u got robbed too... It's all good Trino. I get robbed to and its all good. I always go home with my head up high. 
The best award is to see that the people recognize when we get robbed and when the people give us props on our rides or for traveling and taking it to where ever we go to...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

chingon68mex said:


>




Loving this one. Very nice...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :buttkick:heard alot of nice cars got robbed at this show :werd:




X5960...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> :drama:



Wattup doggie???


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Yes he did. That's the way to bust out. Strong....


X52-60 ....:yes:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

GREAT WHITE said:


>





GREAT WHITE said:


> f





GREAT WHITE said:


>









Nice.....


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Looking good Trino. Eventhough I heard u got robbed too... It's all good Trino. I get robbed to and its all good. I always go home with my head up high.
> The best award is to see that the people recognize when we get robbed and when the people give us props on our rides or for traveling and taking it to where ever we go to...


That's what's up !! Fuck it Trino we all cherry is the ishhhh..!!:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> i DONT KNOW WHO GOT ROBBED, BUT I KNOW WHO PUT IN WORK !!!
> 
> MAJESTICS PUT IT DOWN LAST NITE
> 1st PLACE 80s MILD
> 3rd PLACE 90up LUXURY
> 2nd PLACE TRIKES FULL CUSTOM and 3rd PLACE Best Of Show TRIKE
> 2nd PLACE STREET HOPPER
> 2cnd PLACE RADICAL HOPPER







Congrats my niccuh...:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> That's what's up !! Fuck it Trino we all cherry is the ishhhh..!!:thumbsup:








Yup....:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

so who took da hop;;;;;;radical;;dpr


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wattup doggie???


Just posted g!! Trying to see who won what ?? Y tu ?? No woodland this year ? Ready for Vegas ?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

So who got Best of Show???
Lowrider car, Bomb, Truck????????


----------



## angelisticsola5960

DIPN714 said:


> so who took da hop;;;;;;radical;;dpr





Wattup my niccuh???? Big Al said it....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:drama::rimshot:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> Just posted g!! Trying to see who won what ?? Y tu ?? No woodland this year ? Ready for Vegas ?






No Woodland no Vegas carnal...
No money. 
Tight on funds right now.
Plus I'm noticing that there's a lot of favoritism at shows now a days. If ur kool with judges, they will find a way to fix the score sheets so there buddie can win. There's judges that compete and the judges competing are friends. They kick it together and drink together... Looks like ill be traveling out of states and go places where I feel that judges don't have nothing to do with people competing. Too much favoritism bro. U know what I mean....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :drama::rimshot:





Wattup Smiley? I thought u was going to go to Woodland??


----------



## ______________

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :buttkick:heard alot of nice cars got robbed at this show :werd:



Yeah. Specially when that same little crew of judges use the favoritism tallysheet to make their judgment. Them fools make a good job pretending judges! :nicoderm:


----------



## ______________

angelisticsola5960 said:


> No Woodland no Vegas carnal...
> No money.
> Tight on funds right now.
> Plus I'm noticing that there's a lot of favoritism at shows now a days. If ur kool with judges, they will find a way to fix the score sheets so there buddie can win. There's judges that compete and the judges competing are friends. They kick it together and drink together... Looks like ill be traveling out of states and go places where I feel that judges don't have nothing to do with people competing. Too much favoritism bro. U know what I mean....




TRUE THAT!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wattup Smiley? I thought u was going to go to Woodland??


i did half way down got 2 flats on the trailer was a journey passed stockton got another flat i said fuck this shit had my brother and one of my members tow my shit back home


----------



## Bird

angelisticsola5960 said:


> No Woodland no Vegas carnal...
> No money.
> Tight on funds right now.
> Plus I'm noticing that there's a lot of favoritism at shows now a days. If ur kool with judges, they will find a way to fix the score sheets so there buddie can win. There's judges that compete and the judges competing are friends. They kick it together and drink together... Looks like ill be traveling out of states and go places where I feel that judges don't have nothing to do with people competing. Too much favoritism bro. U know what I mean....


Dont say all Judges Angel!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Very nice. Did Orlando have a lot to do with the build of this car? Came out sick.


_*All the paint frame and set up the Upholstery Perfect Kolors Valle de Coachella*_


----------



## angelisticsola5960

______________ said:


> Yeah. Specially when that same little crew of judges use the favoritism tallysheet to make their judgment. Them fools make a good job pretending judges! :nicoderm:





X5960...
I agree. Now a days that's a big issue. Judges favoring there friends. Sad...
Specially knowing that there getting paid to judge. People that are paying the judges should look over the scoresheets to check them and review them.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bird said:


> Dont say all Judges Angel!!




I apologize Bird. I never have seen ur staff SIC Productions doing this favoritism. I meant other judges. They know who they are.


----------



## ______________

Bird said:


> Dont say all Judges Angel!!


I SEEN YOU CATS ON ACTION AND YOU GUYS KNOW YOUR SHIT! 
UNLIKE THEM BUDDIES OF A BUDDY THAT TAG ALONG WITH A BUDDY TO MAKE A BUDDY A WINNER! 
Lol!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> i did half way down got 2 flats on the trailer was a journey passed stockton got another flat i said fuck this shit had my brother and one of my members tow my shit back home






Reminds me of a couple years back when I went to Woodland I got a flat out here in LA then anutha in Santa Clarita then anutha in Merced and I still got there. As a matter of fact Silly from Delano lend me his new trailer to get there. LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*All the paint frame and set up the Upholstery Perfect Kolors Valle de Coachella*_



Wattup Omar. Thanx for the 411. Looks dope.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Reminds me of a couple years back when I went to Woodland I got a flat out here in LA then anutha in Santa Clarita then anutha in Merced and I still got there. As a matter of fact Silly from Delano lend me his new trailer to get there. LOL


man it was a mission


----------



## angelisticsola5960

______________ said:


> I SEEN YOU CATS ON ACTION AND YOU GUYS KNOW YOUR
> SHIT!
> UNLIKE THEM BUDDIES OF A BUDDY THAT TAG ALONG WITH A BUDDY TO MAKE A BUDDY A WINNER!
> Lol!






LOL. I think I know what buddy ur talking bout. LOL


----------



## Bird

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I apologize Bird. I never have seen ur staff SIC Productions doing this favoritism. I meant other judges. They know who they are.


No offense taken Angel.. I take a lot of pride in what we do is all!! Who won sweepstakes? Saw you ask but nobody answering


----------



## angelisticsola5960

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> man it was a mission




Yes it was. The things we do and how much money and effort we put to go to a show people will never know until they try it themselves... It's not easy. It's a lot of work and a lot of money.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bird said:


> No offense taken Angel.. I take a lot of pride in what we do is all!! Who won sweepstakes? Saw you ask but nobody answering




Not sure but no one has mentioned anything.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bird said:


> No offense taken Angel.. I take a lot of pride in what we do is all!! Who won sweepstakes? Saw you ask but nobody answering




How much does it cost to pay a staff to do judging?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Yes it was. The things we do and how much money and effort we put to go to a show people will never know until they try it themselves... It's not easy. It's a lot of work and a lot of money.


spent over a 1000 didnt even make it to the show oh well


----------



## ______________

Bird said:


> No offense taken Angel.. I take a lot of pride in what we do is all!! Who won sweepstakes? Saw you ask but nobody answering



Dunno but morelikely "THE BUDDY" lol nah I'm just joking! :dunno:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

U never know, maybe one day I might wanna throw a show.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> spent over a 1000 didnt even make it to the show oh well




$1,000??
And u didn't make it..LOL
Good thing that ur a baller....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

angelisticsola5960 said:


> $1,000??
> And u didn't make it..LOL
> Good thing that ur a baller....


gas prices food tires gas for the tow truck adds up


----------



## angelisticsola5960

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> gas prices food tires gas for the tow truck adds up


Yea. Just tires are bout $100...LOL
Good thing ur a baller...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Yea. Just tires are bout $100...LOL
> Good thing ur a baller...


lmao yea rite


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Wattup Maury?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> lmao yea rite




Fool, I never met anyone that's Armenian that's broke. LOL


----------



## Amahury760

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wattup Maury?


What's up, taking a quick brake. Moving is a biatch.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Amahury760 said:


> What's up, taking a quick brake. Moving is a biatch.




So where u moving to doggie?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

There are currently 50 users browsing this thread. (17 members and 33 guests)

angelisticsola5960, 40Rider, ALCATRAZ, Blue94cady, Indio123, ciscosfc, winojameSj, sean_2009, mabeg, ~JALISCO~, Amahury760, sharky_510, GREAT WHITE, D-Cheeze, Just Us 86, First Place






Que onda Shaggy? Como te fue con el carro de tu hijo carnal???


----------



## Sir Lexxx

Just got back from Woodland now working on downloading them pictures sup Angel, Bird and Smiley it's your homie Alex aka Lexxx with the 60 Impala I took 3rd in 60's original 2nd place was Manuel from Impala C.C. with his clean stock 63 and Mint Condition with his 63 took 1st place. Hope pic's to be up in a couple of hours.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sir Lexxx said:


> Just got back from Woodland now working on downloading them pictures sup Angel, Bird and Smiley it's your homie Alex aka Lexxx with the 60 Impala I took 3rd in 60's original 2nd place was Manuel from Impala with his clean stock 63 and Mint Condition took 1st place. Hope pic's to be up in a couple of hours.







What's up Mr. Paparatzi!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations homie. Thanx for the info on 60's original...
Show them pics...u got a lot of people waiting anxiously....LOL


----------



## droppedltd

good show and Imperials had a great time


----------



## Blue94cady

It was a badd ass show had a blast cant wait for next year love the sat show i toke 90 lux 1st


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> It was a badd ass show had a blast cant wait for next year love the sat show i toke 90 lux 1st





Felicidades carnal. Como le fue a tu hijo con el Carrito?


----------



## Indio123




----------



## angelisticsola5960

Indio123 said:


>





Congratulations... Came out sick. Can't wait to see it in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Sir Lexxx said:


> Just got back from Woodland now working on downloading them pictures sup Angel, Bird and Smiley it's your homie Alex aka Lexxx with the 60 Impala I took 3rd in 60's original 2nd place was Manuel from Impala C.C. with his clean stock 63 and Mint Condition with his 63 took 1st place. Hope pic's to be up in a couple of hours.


SirLexx thank you again for stepping ing when I need a helping hand I know I can always count on you & Padrinos!!


----------



## Blue94cady

Angel gracias mi morro agarro 1st place i best of show Pedalcar


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> Angel gracias mi morro agarro 1st place i best of show Pedalcar




Felicidades a ti y a tu hijo carnal. El display Que te hiso Henry's quedo chingon...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

I also wanted to say thank you to Trino & Traffic for the delicious tacos de Asada and salsa that was especially made for me. All of you guys are class acts. My cheeks hurt from laughing so much!! Thank you for La Reina Cheer every time I passed by. Thank you again TRAFFIC !!


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## Blue94cady

Thank u raina and ur staff had a blas cant wait for next one


----------



## INKEDUP

WHO TOOK BESTS OF SHOW???


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> 1st place i best of show Pedalcar


Gracias por todo Shaggy! Little shaggy took sweepstakes with $250 cash


----------



## cherry 64

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I also wanted to say thank you to Trino & Traffic for the delicious tacos de Asada and salsa that was especially made for me. All of you guys are class acts. My cheeks hurt from laughing so much!! Thank you for La Reina Cheer every time I passed by. Thank you again TRAFFIC !!


No thank you marcella for a great show , you did great traffic had a blast will be bak next year with more cars


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Majestics thank you for coming out strong sorry i didn't get a chance to personaly come by to introduce myself and say hello.


CHINA MAN 818 said:


> i DONT KNOW WHO GOT ROBBED, BUT I KNOW WHO PUT IN WORK !!!
> 
> MAJESTICS PUT IT DOWN LAST NITE
> 1st PLACE 80s MILD
> 3rd PLACE 90up LUXURY
> 2nd PLACE TRIKES FULL CUSTOM and 3rd PLACE Best Of Show TRIKE
> 2nd PLACE STREET HOPPER
> 2cnd PLACE RADICAL HOPPER


----------



## Amahury760

angelisticsola5960 said:


> So where u moving to doggie?


Back to the hood.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Amahury760 said:


> Back to the hood.



Lol. For how long fool?


----------



## chingon68mex




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

cherry 64 said:


> No thank you marcella for a great show , you did great traffic had a blast will be bak next year with more cars


Then will get together and talk soon! Thank you again Trino I can't wait to see you guys again TRAFFIC had a blast Friday & Saturday! I have nothing but respect & Love for the men of TRAFFIC!!! Thanks for the photo shoot LOL!


----------



## Sir Lexxx

Working as fast as I can just a little tired give a brother a break homie.  Will post a link to the pictures in a few minutes.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sir Lexxx said:


> Working as fast as I can just a little tired give a brother a break homie.  Will post a link to the pictures in a few minutes.




Come on Mr. Paparatzi.....
U should be a pro at this by now....


----------



## bullet one

Thanks reina me n my son had a good time my boy took home best of show bike.. Lookin forward for da next show... Lol n still waiting on my shirt..


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

bullet one said:


> Thanks reina me n my son had a good time my boy took home best of show bike.. Lookin forward for da next show... Lol n still waiting on my shirt..


 LOL promise I will post a link for orders ! You made sure I didn't forget Nice meeting you though it was fast I was every where my little feet are in pain!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## Amahury760

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Lol. For how long fool?


4 ever  lol


----------



## MrMONTE76

Wanted to thank La Reina and the staff for a great job on the show!! :h5: NITE*LIFE East Bay had a great time out there and seeing everyone having a good time! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That's what it's all about!! :boink::nicoderm:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Great show. Liked the fact that it was a Sat day/evening event, when the sun went down the show took on the feel of an organized (safe) cruise night. Performers were entertaining. Great event :thumbsup:

1st Place 60's Convertible Semi-Custom Mikey's drop...


















1st Place 60's Street (Joe's)


















Alex's 1st Place 60's Street Truck


















Gabriel's PFUNK63










Marvin's 64 drop



























C's Bike..










Louis's Bike..


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Fuzzy busted out this clean 57 drop.. :worship:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MrMONTE76 said:


> Wanted to thank La Reina and the staff for a great job on the show!! :h5: NITE*LIFE East Bay had a great time out there and seeing everyone having a good time! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That's what it's all about!! :boink::nicoderm:


Jose See no worries I made sure you and your brothers car were taking cared of see how much love I have LaReina had free beer at the concert! LoL!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Parliament was no joke you guys had a beautiful line up that 57 was the talk of the show :thumbsup:


Cali-Stylz said:


> Fuzzy busted out this clean 57 drop.. :worship:





Cali-Stylz said:


> Great show. Liked the fact that it was a Sat day/evening event, when the sun went down the show took on the feel of an organized (safe) cruise night. Performers were entertaining. Great event :thumbsup:
> 
> 1st Place 60's Convertible Semi-Custom Mikey's drop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Place 60's Street (Joe's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex's 1st Place 60's Street Truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabriel's PFUNK63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marvin's 64 drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C's Bike..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis's Bike..


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## bullet one

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOL promise I will post a link for orders ! You made sure I didn't forget Nice meeting you though it was fast I was every where my little feet are in pain!


Lol koo nice meeting you n see you at da next one..


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Thanks to LA Reina. Evil Treat had a great time it was a bad was show can't wait fit next year


----------



## newstyle_64

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Jose See no worries I made sure you and your brothers car were taking cared of see how much love I have LaReina had free beer at the concert! LoL!!


THANKS MARCELA THE SHOW WAS A 4 STAR EVENT , ( FREE BEER ? ) THE ONLY PROB WITH THE SHOW IS IM STILL HUNGOVER


----------



## BIG AL 310

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> i DONT KNOW WHO GOT ROBBED, BUT I KNOW WHO PUT IN WORK !!!
> 
> MAJESTICS PUT IT DOWN LAST NITE
> 1st PLACE 80s MILD
> 3rd PLACE 90up LUXURY
> 2nd PLACE TRIKES FULL CUSTOM and 3rd PLACE Best Of Show TRIKE
> 2nd PLACE STREET HOPPER
> 2cnd PLACE RADICAL HOPPER


thats rite .....see yall in vegas....:thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Thanks to LA Reina. Evil Treat had a great time it was a bad was show can't wait fit next year


WERE WHERE U GUYS AT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Thank you everyone I'm so happy that all of you had a good time for those who didn't make it out you missed a wonderful show that was truly for the Lowrider Familia. It was beautiful sight to see every one enjoying themselves laughing just having a great time. Thank you again and You are the greatest Lowrider Familia!! *


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Lowrider Magazine Tour 2012, Woodland CA - 9/29/12

Parliament CC showed and represented.....i will be posting more pics later, stay tune

1st Place 60's Convertible Semi-Custom - Mikey
1st Place 60's street - Joe
1st Place 60's street truck - Alex


----------



## Guam707

Did the blue cutlass take Best of Show?


----------



## og flip from frisco

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Thank you everyone I'm so happy that all of you had a good time for those who didn't make out you missed a wonderful show that was truly for the Lowrider Familia. It was beautiful sight to see every one enjoying themselves laughing just having a great time. Thank you again and You are the greatest Lowrider Familia!! *


Thank You LaReina,
Great show!!!!!!
Low Creations Frisco


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Guam707 said:


> Did the blue cutlass take Best of Show?


No.. Don't believe he did.. I think Strictly Business took 1st best of show and Dougs impala from new style took 2nd. Not sure who took 3rd. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe this is who took best of show. He did take 1st is his class which was 80s radical, which was followed by the brown regal from Rollerz only in 2nd and the green regal from Good times in 3rd


----------



## BlitZ

Just finished uploading the second set of pictures...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bagd03/sets/


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts

NO PICS OF THE HOP WHO TOOK 1ST PLACE IN SINGLE PUMP STREET uffin:


----------



## mandoemex

Guam707 said:


> Did the blue cutlass take Best of Show?


Nope he didn't place in the top 4
Cherry 64 well deserved Excellence
Strictly business 1st Best of Show
Doug Heavey hitter 2nd Best of show
Wet dreams Impala from Imperials 3rd Best of Show

Cutlass Best Undercarriage only.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

Thanks for a great show. Love the night vibe. 
RELENTLESS LEFT COAST C.C.


----------



## droppedltd

Imperials 65 Impala rag "Cruel Intentions" took 3rd for best of show


----------



## BigvicQ

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOL promise I will post a link for orders ! You made sure I didn't forget Nice meeting you though it was fast I was every where my little feet are in pain!


I bet you were walking everywhere....I would see u all over the damn place. N next time I ask if ur eyes r real just say yes....lol 

NEW STYLE. Had a great time and killed it!!


----------



## LURCH63

TTT


----------



## hotstuff5964

That blue Cutty is god damn gorgeous.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

droppedltd said:


> Imperials 65 Impala rag "Cruel Intentions" took 3rd for best of show


that six five is no joke how did he get 3rd i guess da judges are paid !


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:dunno:


----------



## RO INDIO 321

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Here's some pics of Inferno II that i took at the show....


thanks marvin...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*It was truly a HOT LOWRIDER NIGHT!!! Thank You again to everyone for all your kind words yesterday I truly am very grateful to all of you! It was one of the baddest shows in California. Everyone there was having a great time partying laughing. This is truly what it's all about!! 

*


----------



## Sir Lexxx

Here are a few pic's from the show.


----------



## Sir Lexxx

https://picasaweb.google.com/113604091142569125040/2012LOWRIDERSHOW <------Sir Lexxx pictures from the 35th Anniversary 2012 Lowrider Magazine.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RO INDIO 321

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Very nice. Did Orlando have a lot to do with the build of this car? Came out sick.


simon carnal just getting back woodland i want to thank my club member jene for giving me the oppurtunity to work on inferno 2 .you know me carnal i love radicals ...next stop is vegas hope to see you there...."EL GAMEOVER"


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

Sir Lexxx said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/113604091142569125040/2012LOWRIDERSHOW <------Sir Lexxx pictures from the 35th Anniversary 2012 Lowrider Magazine.



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1lowreality

hotstuff5964 said:


> That blue Cutty is god damn gorgeous.


 fo sure that blue cutlass should have took 1st if he didnt sickest car there


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/10973981.jpg/


----------



## MrMONTE76

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Jose See no worries I made sure you and your brothers car were taking cared of see how much love I have LaReina had free beer at the concert! LoL!!


Nice!! :nicoderm: Thank you very much! Again, Thank you Reina!! :h5:


----------



## DarlingDanika

Sir Lexxx said:


> Here are a few pic's from the show.


THANK YOU!!!!! Posting a video on YouTube tonight from the show...stay tuned!!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/cs3ii.jpg/


Nice ride Gary.


----------



## RO INDIO 321

AT MY SHOP ON WED....


----------



## Title Winner 79

About the judging there was a certain show I was robbed I had been to a lot of shows and I have been in the game for a long time, Even though I felt robbed at the show I took it and moved on it happens and you deal with it/ And at the woodland show my car was judged by the head Lowrider magazine judges not one but two


----------



## chewie

Great Show...Alotta Nice Rides Out There.....We had a cool time.....:wave:


----------



## chewie

chingon68mex said:


>


nice pic of my ride...thanks...:wave:


----------



## sean_2009

:worship:thank you to all of you for posting all these nice pics of the show.....


----------



## 87cutty530

It was a great show but there is no way that 65 vert from imperials got 3rd, and over strictly business?? 1st place?? No way.. that 65 has to be the best 65 ive seen in years.. im just sayin, not tryin to hate or anything.. just stating my opinion so before anyone starts with the bs..


----------



## DarlingDanika

THANK YOU LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FOR ANOTHER GREAT SHOW! JUST POSTED SOME SHOW COVERAGE FEATURING YOURS TRULY! THANK YOU FOR ALL THE LOVE AND THE AWARD FOR MY CAR! SEE YOU ALL IN VEGAS!!!!!




TWITTER: @DARLINGDANIKA
INSTAGRAM: @XXXDARLING_DANIKAXXX


----------



## sj_sharx4

1lowreality said:


> fo sure that blue cutlass should have took 1st if he didnt sickest car there


you're kidding i hope ......... right? 

why you think he deserves first? because he maxed out a 20 possible points for engraving out of a possible 360?

The judging was fair. What people forget sometimes is that it's not which cars are the crowds favorites it's which cars have the highest score total. A four door biscayne does not got penalized for being a four door so when people say the 65 rag should have beat strictly business i think you are forgetting that it being a 65 *RAG *means absolutely nothing when it comes to sweepstakes


----------



## hotstuff5964

Is Strictly Business trying to make a run at #4?


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

Thanks reina for having me host, you are a class act. I was very honored. Me and my wife felt very welcome. Thank you again.






:thumbsup:

I will post up all the pictures we took at -----> https://www.facebook.com/brbcomedy


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

The real WAR band aka "The Lowrider Band" put on an epic show. 

Good times! :thumbsup:


----------



## sj_sharx4

Raffle4Zeniths said:


> Zeniths 13X7 Chrome Cross Lace 72 Spokes Stainless Steel Nipples & Spokes
> 
> 2 Ear-Knock-Offs Muliti-Colored Chips
> 
> 6 tickets for $100 Or 1 ticket for $25 each ..........
> 
> 
> Tickets Will Be Sold At The Impala Magazine Booth On The Cement In The Center Isle Going To The Main Exhibit Buliding..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get Your Tickets Dont Miss Out On A Set Of $1800 wire wheel kings.......


Somebody came up! Thats cool of charlie to raffle off a set of rims.

who won these wheels


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

i think one of the TRAFFIC CC member won it.


----------



## Blue94cady

La reina no duerme u need like a week off sleep the way u ben working


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

you got judged rite for the first time in a long time come on homie your car shouldnt even have been competing at this show you have won 3 times so who evr the judge was judged it wrong


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

same thing that homeboy said you going for #4if it was gonna be like that then they should have told everyone that had won b4 to bring there cars back out im sure rolondo from rollerz would have brought out game over if he knew he can compete then he would have won best of show :yes:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> La reina no duerme u need like a week off sleep the way u ben working


Exhausted but well worth it!! The atmosphere at the show indescribable. The sun came down and it was a amazing Hot Lowrider Night. Next stop Vegas!!!


----------



## watson rider

Watsonville Riders.. had a great time LILYROSE 62 Pedal car took 2nd Mild .. 

Saturday night show was a good idea will be there next yr 4 sure. 
Big Thanx to La Reina for all ur hard work.


----------



## himbone

good show but hard to believe such a large venue did not have a first aid station, I could not even locate a first aid kit. Had to leave show and go to cvs


----------



## angelisticsola5960

RO INDIO 321 said:


> simon carnal just getting back woodland i want to thank my club member jene for giving me the oppurtunity to work on inferno 2 .you know me carnal i love radicals ...next stop is vegas hope to see you there...."EL GAMEOVER"


Te quedo chula esa bombita Orlando. I kind of figured u had something to do with the build of Inferno. Great job homie. Beautiful.....:thumbsup:


----------



## watson rider

Did the find the missing kid .


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

watson rider said:


> Did the find the missing kid .


yes they did he remembered where they had parked jumped in one club members car safe and sound. Thank goodness !


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

himbone said:


> good show but hard to believe such a large venue did not have a first aid station, I could not even locate a first aid kit. Had to leave show and go to cvs


 thank you for bringing that to my attention will make sure we have several available next year.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT FOR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION.*
*Thanks to all** of you, we had a tremendous, memorable show, and we look forward **to next year. 
ALL THE TIME & ALL THE HARD WORK WAS WELL WORTH IT. 
THIS SHOW WAS TRULY FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
I truly appreciate each and everyone of you and I am so very grateful for all your kind words.

*


----------



## Title Winner 79

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> same thing that homeboy said you going for #4if it was gonna be like that then they should have told everyone that had won b4 to bring there cars back out im sure rolondo from rollerz would have brought out game over if he knew he can compete then he would have won best of show :yes:


look bro we did two major changes since I won my last title and there for I can compete in Lowrider magazine and as for rolondo I have nothing but respect for him and we talked at the show and as far as competing I will compete against anybody at any place and don't be surprised if you see us in vegas


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

Title Winner 79 said:


> look bro we did two major changes since I won my last title and there for I can compete in Lowrider magazine and as for rolondo I have nothing but respect for him and we talked at the show and as far as competing I will compete against anybody at any place and don't be surprised if you see us in vegas


hmmmmmm ok bro! car looks the same hey but the way the judges judged the cars up there wouldnt be surprised if you win best of show in vegas :thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Beer Run Bobby said:


> The real WAR band aka "The Lowrider Band" put on an epic show.
> 
> Good times! :thumbsup:
> *BEER RUN BOBBY ON HIS WAY TO THE EVENT!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you what a performance this video speaks for it's self!!*
> 
> *DID WE FIND OUT WHO THREW THERE UNDERWEAR ON STAGE? LMFAO!!!!!
> **THEN LA REINA GIVING FREE BEER OUT DURING CONCERT MIGHT OF CAUSE ONE OF THE LADIES TO GO OUT OF CONTROL LOL!!!**
> AT LEAST THEY WERE KIND OF ENOUGH TO CARRY A ZIP LOCK BAG WITH THEM OMG!!!!*


----------



## Title Winner 79

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> hmmmmmm ok bro! car looks the same hey but the way the judges judged the cars up there wouldnt be surprised if you win best of show in vegas :thumbsup:


Hey I know I will get beat by El Rey I got no Problem And Just to let you know I had 3 major changes since I won my last title.


----------



## MrMONTE76

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT FOR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION.*
> *Thanks to all** of you, we had a tremendous, memorable show, and we look forward **to next year.
> ALL THE TIME & ALL THE HARD WORK WAS WELL WORTH IT.
> THIS SHOW WAS TRULY FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
> I truly appreciate each and everyone of you and I am so very grateful for all your kind words.
> 
> *


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Great Job!!


----------



## Title Winner 79

Oh just to let you know those judges are from phoenix area


----------



## 1sikMC

Wat 3 changes did u do ?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

GOOD TIMES CC will be there again next year well worth the road trip thanks 2 everyone that made us feel at home we made a lot of new friends and this show will only get better thanks 2 all the staff that made it happen ......


----------



## Blue94cady

1sikMC said:


> Wat 3 changes did u do ?


He did he setup badass and more to hes Suspension


----------



## Title Winner 79

1sikMC said:


> Wat 3 changes did u do ?


Interior Motor Hydraulics and Murals


----------



## CPT BOY

:nicoderm:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

CPT BOY said:


> :nicoderm:


65 Looking Real Good Loko Congrads On Your Win .....


----------



## CPT BOY

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> 65 Looking Real Good Loko Congrads On Your Win .....


Thanks!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CPT BOY said:


> Thanks!!


GEORGE "AKA" CPT BOY" IT WAS GREAT FINALLY MEETING YOU!!! 
THE SNEEK PEEK PHOTOS OF CRUEL INTENTIONS YOU SENT ME DIDN'T DO IT JUSTICE WELL I ONLY DID GET A PIC OF THE FENDER LOL!!! ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW!!!
SEE YOU IN VEGAS!! :worship:


----------



## EL RAIDER

great show thx for all your hard work Reina and staff SOCIOS had a great time and will be back next year hope everyone made it home safe and thank God they found the little boy.


----------



## CPT BOY

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> GEORGE "AKA" CPT BOY" IT WAS GREAT FINALLY MEETING YOU!!!
> THE SNEEK PEEK PHOTOS OF CRUEL INTENTIONS YOU SENT ME DIDN'T DO IT JUSTICE WELL I ONLY DID GET A PIC OF THE FENDER LOL!!! ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW!!!
> SEE YOU IN VEGAS!! :worship:



Thank You, see you in Vegas


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

still dont see a major mod but ok i can go on about other cars but im just gonna leave it alone :thumbsup:


----------



## E DUB

Most crooked show promoter ive ever came across


----------



## Title Winner 79

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> still dont see a major mod but ok i can go on about other cars but im just gonna leave it alone :thumbsup:


interior and engine swap are considered major mods and thanks for leaving it alone


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Lowrider Magazine Tour 2012, Woodland CA 9/29


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Ancheta_Workshop said:


>



Nice work on the pics


----------



## DIPN714

no hopping


----------



## mandoemex

CPT BOY said:


> :nicoderm:


Congrats George Sorry I called your car wet dreams my bad. I do have issues with the judging and the way it was handled, but it is what it is congrats bro you have a bad ass car. If you need anything from us let us know. good luck in Vegas.


----------



## mandoemex

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> you got judged rite for the first time in a long time come on homie your car shouldnt even have been competing at this show you have won 3 times so who evr the judge was judged it wrong


Your not alone on this smiley some of us just keep our mouth closed Because there is nothing we can do about it, and as bad as it sounds nothing will change it. Thanks for saying what you have to say more of us should. If I said what I know happened and what alot of us saw happening through the show and before it. Nothing good would come out of it. Hope to see you all in vegas.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:thumbsup:


mandoemex said:


> Your not alone on this smiley some of us just keep our mouth closed Because there is nothing we can do about it, and as bad as it sounds nothing will change it. Thanks for saying what you have to say more of us should. If I said what I know happened and what alot of us saw happening through the show and before it. Nothing good would come out of it. Hope to see you all in vegas.


----------



## CPT BOY

mandoemex said:


> Congrats George Sorry I called your car wet dreams my bad. I do have issues with the judging and the way it was handled, but it is what it is congrats bro you have a bad ass car. If you need anything from us let us know. good luck in Vegas.


It's all good Mando no worries, thanks for the compliments


----------



## mufasaJR87

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Thank you everyone I'm so happy that all of you had a good time for those who didn't make it out you missed a wonderful show that was truly for the Lowrider Familia. It was beautiful sight to see every one enjoying themselves laughing just having a great time. Thank you again and You are the greatest Lowrider Familia!! *


WANNA SAY THANK YOU FOR THE GREAT TIME WE HAD OUT THERE PUROLOCOS CC HAD A BLAST WOODLAND HAD A GREAT SHOW LOTS OF NICE CAR WE HAD FUN IN THE PIT WITH THE HOPPERS EVERYBODY WAS CHILL AND HELL RESPECTFUL SHOW US MUCHRESPECT THANK YOU EVERYBODY HOPE THERE ANOTHER NEXT YEAR LOOKING FORWARDS TO SHOW DOWN THERE


----------



## mufasaJR87

D:\DCIM\102_FUJI\DSCF2357.JPG


----------



## Bird

Title Winner 79 said:


> About the judging there was a certain show I was robbed I had been to a lot of shows and I have been in the game for a long time, Even though I felt robbed at the show I took it and moved on it happens and you deal with it/ And at the woodland show my car was judged by the head Lowrider magazine judges not one but two


"So was this paybacks for a SO CALLED ROBBERY"

If you are refering to being ROBBED at the the Rez Made show that was not ROBBERY! That was a panel of judges that walked the show and took all things in consideration on both cars! Did a panel of judges walk this show and come up with sweepstakes winners?? Or two Low rider judges from Arizona made this decision?
For the record the only thing we could see you beating "Cherry" on was Modifications and Display! Thats 2 boxes out of 15 on our judging sheet and our JUDGING sheet tells the story!! SIC productions doesnt play favortism to no one including our members or our friends!! Clearly from the pictures of the cars at this show something is wrong!!


----------



## Guam707

So who's the one that got "robbed"? Cherry 64 or the 65 drop from Imperials?


----------



## CE 707

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> GOOD TIMES CC will be there again next year well worth the road trip thanks 2 everyone that made us feel at home we made a lot of new friends and this show will only get better thanks 2 all the staff that made it happen ......


it was good seeing you bro ill see you in vegas


----------



## CE 707

i will say i noticed a few things wrong with the bike jugding like a bike won 20 inch full with a 16 inch bike lol shit happens


----------



## CE 707

Guam707 said:


> So who's the one that got "robbed"? Cherry 64 or the 65 drop from Imperials?


that 65 on point


----------



## mufasaJR87

purolocos cc street single 1st place
thanks woodland i had great time up there lots of badass hoppers


----------



## CE 707

mufasaJR87 said:


> D:\DCIM\102_FUJI\DSCF2357.JPG
> View attachment 548503


what up bro long time no see if i would have know you were down here i would have said what up how was the drive


----------



## Cadillac1

chingon68mex said:


>


This might be the best shot of my car I have ever seen.


----------



## 408 certified

Just wanted to say Thank You, and God Bless u all that helped in the search for my boy. My Homie Carlos from Imperials, Marvin & parliament cc, Devotion cc, some of lowrider staff, Primo Chubs. Thanks again. If Im forgeting some one sorry and god bless u for your help.

My son Omar decided to go into 78 cutlass from Devotion cc and play with Angry bird display and fell asleep inside the car with the angry birds. So whole time we where going crazy looking for him he was sound asleep.

Here is a pic of my son Omar, the little boy that was lost.











JUST ONE COMPLAINT, THE PIECE OF SHIT SECURITY THAT YOU GUYS HIRED, DIDNT EVEN SEARCH FOR MY BOY. LIKE THEY DIDNT CARE. HOPE THIS CHANGES. 

ALL I GOT TO SAY ABOUT JUDGES, IF YOUR PART OF A CAR CLUB, OR YOUR CAR CAR IS PARTICIPATING IN THE SHOW U SHOULDNT BE PART OF STAFF OR EVEN JUDGE. IVE BEEN SEEING THAT ALOT AND I THINK THATS BULLSHIT. HIRE REAL JUDGES THAT ARE NOT AFILIATED WITH CAR CLUBS. MI DOS CENTAVOS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

408 certified said:


> Just wanted to say Thank You, and God Bless u all that helped in the search for my boy. My Homie Carlos from Imperials, Marvin & parliament cc, Devotion cc, some of lowrider staff, Primo Chubs. Thanks again. If Im forgeting some one sorry and god bless u for your help.
> 
> My son Omar decided to go into 78 cutlass from Devotion cc and play with Angry bird display and fell asleep inside the car with the angry birds. So whole time we where going crazy looking for him he was sound asleep.
> 
> Here is a pic of my son Omar, the little boy that was lost.
> View attachment 548519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST ONE COMPLAINT, THE PIECE OF SHIT SECURITY THAT YOU GUYS HIRED, DIDNT EVEN SEARCH FOR MY BOY. LIKE THEY DIDNT CARE. HOPE THIS CHANGES.
> 
> ALL I GOT TO SAY ABOUT JUDGES, IF YOUR PART OF A CAR CLUB, OR YOUR CAR CAR IS PARTICIPATING IN THE SHOW U SHOULDNT BE PART OF STAFF OR EVEN JUDGE. IVE BEEN SEEING THAT ALOT AND I THINK THATS BULLSHIT. HIRE REAL JUDGES THAT ARE NOT AFILIATED WITH CAR CLUBS. MI DOS CENTAVOS


so your saying hire a cashier from a supermarket to judge come on homie  all judges need to be fair if your not from a club and dont know shit about a car th then what hell they gonna judge judges need to know about lowriders oh on another note glad you found your boy safe


----------



## Title Winner 79

Bird said:


> "So was this paybacks for a SO CALLED ROBBERY"
> 
> If you are refering to being ROBBED at the the Rez Made show that was not ROBBERY! That was a panel of judges that walked the show and took all things in consideration on both cars! Did a panel of judges walk this show and come up with sweepstakes winners?? Or two Low rider judges from Arizona made this decision?
> For the record the only thing we could see you beating "Cherry" on was Modifications and Display! Thats 2 boxes out of 15 on our judging sheet and our JUDGING sheet tells the story!! SIC productions doesnt play favortism to no one including our members or our friends!! Clearly from the pictures of the cars at this show something is wrong!!


same way with woodland there was a panel of judges that made the decision and I respect your decision at lemore and you should respect the woodland decision and I wasn't just given 3 titles for nothing the car speaks for its self


----------



## CPT BOY

Me and my son had a great time, thanks everyone for the compliments they are appreciated:thumbsup:I also wanna give an extra thanks to all the HATERS out there, without you my build wouldn't be possible:biggrin:


----------



## kandyandchrome




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

CPT BOY said:


> View attachment 548534
> 
> 
> Me and my son had a great time, thanks everyone for the compliments they are appreciated:thumbsup:I also wanna give an extra thanks to all the HATERS out there, without you my build wouldn't be possible:biggrin:


:h5::roflmao:


----------



## A&R

CPT BOY said:


> View attachment 548534
> 
> 
> Me and my son had a great time, thanks everyone for the compliments they are appreciated:thumbsup:I also wanna give an extra thanks to all the HATERS out there, without you my build wouldn't be possible:biggrin:


thats a bad ass ride i seen that car in la this past july:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

A&R said:


> thats a bad ass ride i seen that car in la this past july:thumbsup:


Thank You!!!:h5:


----------



## CPT BOY

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> :h5::roflmao:


Sup Louie???


----------



## Bird

Title Winner 79 said:


> same way with woodland there was a panel of judges that made the decision and I respect your decision at lemore and you should respect the woodland decision and I wasn't just given 3 titles for nothing the car speaks for its self


I'm trying to stay away from the decision that was made up there out of respect to you and your car does speak for itself! That decision was not mine or SIC productions! I was refraining from commenting on the issue actually until the post of you being Robbed came up and me being the Head Judge for my crew I just wanted to clarify on the out come of how we made our decision!!


----------



## Title Winner 79

Bird said:


> I'm trying to stay away from the decision that was made up there out of respect to you and your car does speak for itself! That decision was not mine or SIC productions! I was refraining from commenting on the issue actually until the post of you being Robbed came up and me being the Head Judge for my crew I just wanted to clarify on the out come of how we made our decision!!


well I was commenting on the decision at woodland and not the decision at lemore and not woodland and I respect your decision at lemore


----------



## E DUB

BIRD. u obviously dint kno shit about judging. Cuzz thers only 4 catagories that trino cant beat manuel in and thats engraving,murals, glass, and wheels. And thats a fact. Not talkin shit or taking sides they are both my homies im jus keepin it real. If i had the chance to own either car i wud take cherry 64 of coarse but strictly business is one of my favorite. But it comes down to points. And manuel shud out point him everytime. Love manuel and trino. Both my homies.


----------



## Bird

E DUB said:


> BIRD. u obviously dint kno shit about judging. Cuzz thers only 4 catagories that trino cant beat manuel in and thats engraving,murals, glass, and wheels. And thats a fact. Not talkin shit or taking sides they are both my homies im jus keepin it real. If i had the chance to own either car i wud take cherry 64 of coarse but strictly business is one of my favorite. But it comes down to points. And manuel shud out point him everytime. Love manuel and trino. Both my homies.


Yep I dont know shit!! Thank you!! I dont know you either nor do I think I will while your hiding on here


----------



## kilwar

More pictures from the show can be found here: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.370565953017422.85702.141253925948627&type=1


----------



## Blue94cady

CPT BOY said:


> View attachment 548534
> 
> 
> Me and my son had a great time, thanks everyone for the compliments they are appreciated:thumbsup:I also wanna give an extra thanks to all the HATERS out there, without you my build wouldn't be possible:biggrin:


Thats wats up ur heters r ur biges fans


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

first place full and 3rd sweepstakes:thumbsup: good show LUXURIOUS had a great time. is there any way i can get a copy of my score card? i wanna see where i need improving because they said i was short points to get the full payout for sweepstakes. i wasnt aware of that rule.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

CPT BOY said:


> View attachment 548534
> 
> 
> Me and my son had a great time, thanks everyone for the compliments they are appreciated:thumbsup:I also wanna give an extra thanks to all the HATERS out there, without you my build wouldn't be possible:biggrin:


one bad ass 65 , 3rd was slap in da face plus your car can be driven on them street :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> so your saying hire a cashier from a supermarket to judge come on homie all judges need to be fair if your not from a club and dont know shit about a car th then what hell they gonna judge judges need to know about lowriders oh on another note glad you found your boy safe



stop pissing people off smiley lol


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

E DUB said:


> BIRD. u obviously dint kno shit about judging. Cuzz thers only 4 catagories that trino cant beat manuel in and thats engraving,murals, glass, and wheels. And thats a fact. Not talkin shit or taking sides they are both my homies im jus keepin it real. If i had the chance to own either car i wud take cherry 64 of coarse but strictly business is one of my favorite. But it comes down to points. And manuel shud out point him everytime. Love manuel and trino. Both my homies.


this fool :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

E DUB said:


> BIRD. u obviously dint kno shit about judging. Cuzz thers only 4 catagories that trino cant beat manuel in and thats engraving,murals, glass, and wheels. And thats a fact. Not talkin shit or taking sides they are both my homies im jus keepin it real. If i had the chance to own either car i wud take cherry 64 of coarse but strictly business is one of my favorite. But it comes down to points. And manuel shud out point him everytime. Love manuel and trino. Both my homies.


fuck it homeboy im gonna bring your car up now since u know everything why were u competing ? or was it that u cried in vegas that year so they cut you sum slack potna get at me when u have the answer


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> stop pissing people off smiley lol


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

E DUB said:


> BIRD. u obviously dint kno shit about judging. Cuzz thers only 4 catagories that trino cant beat manuel in and thats engraving,murals, glass, and wheels. And thats a fact. Not talkin shit or taking sides they are both my homies im jus keepin it real. If i had the chance to own either car i wud take cherry 64 of coarse but strictly business is one of my favorite. But it comes down to points. And manuel shud out point him everytime. Love manuel and trino. Both my homies.


just cuz u built 1 car your whole life dont mean u know everything :roflmao::buttkick:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

e dub(mint ondition) u have nything to say ill be in vegas teach me how to judg\e


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

told manuel i wasnt gonna reply to this topic but since this fool mint condition had to put his 2 cents and it worth shit just had to let him know about cars :twak:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

:rimshot::drama:lol


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:roflmao:


MR LUXURIOUS said:


> first place full and 3rd sweepstakes:thumbsup: good show LUXURIOUS had a great time. is there any way i can get a copy of my score card? i wanna see where i need improving because they said i was short points to get the full payout for sweepstakes. i wasnt aware of that rule.


nice


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

Bird said:


> Yep I dont know shit!! Thank you!! I dont know you either nor do I think I will while your hiding on here


bird stop talking to this fool u dont know shit


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

CE 707 said:


> it was good seeing you bro ill see you in vegas


You got it homie always good 2 see old friends see you in Vegas ......


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :roflmao:nice


 thanks brother


----------



## Bird

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> bird stop talking to this fool u dont know shit


Lol.. Too bad he couldnt disclose who he was himself.. Funny how are phones are ringing to tell us who he was!! You think a guy like that could identify himself with a qoute as strong as he made!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> thanks brother


:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

Bird said:


> Lol.. Too bad he couldnt disclose who he was himself.. Funny how are phones are ringing to tell us who he was!! You think a guy like that could identify himself with a qoute as strong as he made!!


:roflmao:its ringing cuz u dont know shit remember years ago he started crying in vegas cuz the homie from uso showed up :rimshot:


----------



## Bird

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :roflmao:its ringing cuz u dont know shit remember years ago he started crying in vegas cuz the homie from uso showed up :rimshot:


Yea I remember that!! That was the biggest talk of the show that year!!


----------



## 65rivi

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>



Callejero throwing down with tha' camera!


----------



## CPT BOY

Sup Bird? Sup Smiley??:wave:


----------



## newstyle_64

CPT BOY said:


> View attachment 548534
> 
> 
> Me and my son had a great time, thanks everyone for the compliments they are appreciated:thumbsup:I also wanna give an extra thanks to all the HATERS out there, without you my build wouldn't be possible:biggrin:


WHATS UP HOMMIE ,CONGRATS ON UR WIN :thumbsup: I STILL THINK U HAVE THE NICEST CAR OUT THERE ,C U N VEGAS SO WE CAN DRINK SOME BEER .(PS) THE OFFER STILL STANDS LOL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

CPT BOY said:


> Sup Bird? Sup Smiley??:wave:


george whats up homie dash looked bad ass


----------



## CPT BOY

newstyle_64 said:


> WHATS UP HOMMIE ,CONGRATS ON UR WIN :thumbsup: I STILL THINK U HAVE THE NICEST CAR OUT THERE ,C U N VEGAS SO WE CAN DRINK SOME BEER .(PS) THE OFFER STILL STANDS LOL


Thanks Doug


----------



## CPT BOY

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> george whats up homie dash looked bad ass


Thanks Smiley!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> first place full and 3rd sweepstakes:thumbsup: good show LUXURIOUS had a great time. is there any way i can get a copy of my score card? i wanna see where :thumbsup: i need improving because they said i was short points to get the full payout for sweepstakes. i wasnt aware of that rule.


CONGRATULATIONS CARNAL! :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

65rivi said:


> Callejero throwing down with tha' camera!


Thanks Inferno 2 was killing it out there that 54 is bad ass.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

Great Pics you all! thank you for sharing.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:drama:


----------



## Maximus1959

SOLUTION-

"Radical Lowrider of the Year Award" & "Lowrider of the Year Award"

Reserve "Lowrider of the Year" for whatever is the current trend. Most would agree that Radicals had there time and lowriding has moved back to fully done clean cars, which are innovative, driveable, etc.

This way the competitors know where they stand and nobody gets screwed. If a radical wins, they usually beat them on points. If a fully done car beats a radical, then let the debate begin. Keep it simple...


----------



## 64Rag

Thanks Toro for the Pics.


----------



## cherry 64

CPT BOY said:


> It's all good Mando no worries, thanks for the compliments


Nice meeting you george , 65 is real nice bro


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## cherry 64

CPT BOY said:


> Sup Bird? Sup Smiley??:wave:


Sup Bird n Smiley see you in vegas


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## CPT BOY

cherry 64 said:


> Nice meeting you george , 65 is real nice bro


Thanks Trino, nice meeting you too:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

Nice Pics Everybody.....:drama:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

64Rag said:


> Thanks Toro for the Pics.


lookin good raj


----------



## Bird

cherry 64 said:


> Sup Bird n Smiley see you in vegas










Originally Posted by *CPT BOY* 
Sup Bird? Sup Smiley??:wave:
Sup George and trino!! See you both in Vegas!!


----------



## Bird

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> lookin good raj


x2 Raj


----------



## cherry 64

chewie said:


> Nice Pics Everybody.....:drama:


Thanks for the beers chewie congratz on your win


----------



## 51gjr

[:thumbsup:
QUOTE=CPT BOY;15992362]
View attachment 548534


Me and my son had a great time, thanks everyone for the compliments they are appreciated:thumbsup:I also wanna give an extra thanks to all the HATERS out there, without you my build wouldn't be possible:biggrin:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cali-Stylz

sj_sharx4 said:


> you're kidding i hope ......... right?
> 
> why you think he deserves first? because he maxed out a 20 possible points for engraving out of a possible 360?
> 
> The judging was fair. What people forget sometimes is that it's not which cars are the crowds favorites it's which cars have the highest score total. A four door biscayne does not got penalized for being a four door so when people say the 65 rag should have beat strictly business i think you are forgetting that it being a 65 *RAG *means absolutely nothing when it comes to sweepstakes


We all have our own personal favorites and style when it comes to rides, when it comes to judging.. the point sheet should tell all. As sj_sharx4 stated, hardtop or convertible does not add or detract from point total. Personal preference or what one views as "clean" paint over multi color graphics/murals also SHOULD not factor into the point sheet. 

I know none of the sweepstakes winners and although I would not choose the 1st place sweepstakes ride as my personal favorite over all.. the amount of points seem to be the determining factor in the win, as it should be. 

Personal opinion should not be a section located on the point sheet. period. How can anyone argue that? Especially those with experience showing their rides. 



Maximus1959 said:


> SOLUTION-
> 
> "Radical Lowrider of the Year Award" & "Lowrider of the Year Award"
> 
> Reserve "Lowrider of the Year" for whatever is the current trend. Most would agree that Radicals had there time and lowriding has moved back to fully done clean cars, which are innovative, driveable, etc.
> 
> This way the competitors know where they stand and nobody gets screwed. If a radical wins, they usually beat them on points. If a fully done car beats a radical, then let the debate begin. Keep it simple...


The way the current Sweepstakes is setup, didnt they already account for this? Thought there was a traditional lowrider of the year trophy? 

Maximus said it best.. "if radical wins, they usually beat them on points". Judges are not hired to select winners based on personal opinion.

It does sound as if some of the complaints are grounded in personal opinion and opinions are typically never agreed upon, just saying.


----------



## E DUB

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> fuck it homeboy im gonna bring your car up now since u know everything why were u competing ? or was it that u cried in vegas that year so they cut you sum slack potna get at me when u have the answer


 i aint hidin from shit homeboy anytime u wanna get at me. 530 402 3183. U think ima hide behind this computer u got me fuked up. U wana get on my car. Lets go. Learn the rules and the facts before u speak. Cuz u obviously dont kno wat u talkin bout wen it comes to my car. I spoke my opion bout strictly business and cherry 64. Wen u build a car that wins in vegas let me kno. And not wen u pay somebody.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

E DUB said:


> i aint hidin from shit homeboy anytime u wanna get at me. 530 402 3183. U think ima hide behind this computer u got me fuked up. U wana get on my car. Lets go. Learn the rules and the facts before u speak. Cuz u obviously dont kno wat u talkin bout wen it comes to my car. I spoke my opion bout strictly business and cherry 64. Wen u build a car that wins in vegas let me kno. And not wen u pay somebody.


i dont need to call u fool ill see ur ass in vegas chump wh ere was u when i was building cars


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

thats why u ran to danny and cried again chump


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

oh no one gives a fuck about your opinion fool


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

E DUB said:


> i aint hidin from shit homeboy anytime u wanna get at me. 530 402 3183. U think ima hide behind this computer u got me fuked up. U wana get on my car. Lets go. Learn the rules and the facts before u speak. Cuz u obviously dont kno wat u talkin bout wen it comes to my car. I spoke my opion bout strictly business and cherry 64. Wen u build a car that wins in vegas let me kno. And not wen u pay somebody.


 u win cuz u cry fool


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:drama:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

E DUB said:


> i aint hidin from shit homeboy anytime u wanna get at me. 530 402 3183. U think ima hide behind this computer u got me fuked up. U wana get on my car. Lets go. Learn the rules and the facts before u speak. Cuz u obviously dont kno wat u talkin bout wen it comes to my car. I spoke my opion bout strictly business and cherry 64. Wen u build a car that wins in vegas let me kno. And not wen u pay somebody.


u must not know me :roflmao:


----------



## E DUB

Ya u will c me in vegas CHUMP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

E DUB said:


> Ya u will c me in vegas CHUMP


ill be there thursday:roflmaor inline friday


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Wattup CPTBOY?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Wattup EDUB? Long time....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Wattup Smiley?


----------



## E DUB

I b ther wed thru mon. Anytime u wanna holla at me. U kno who i am


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wattup Smiley?


whats crckin


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

E DUB said:


> I b ther wed thru mon. Anytime u wanna holla at me. U kno who i am


:roflmao:this fool said i wanna holla at him chump u the one talkin all that shit come see me chump


----------



## angelisticsola5960

This is getting out of control fellas. Squash this BS on line and settle this in person in Vegas. Ur both grown men.


----------



## E DUB

Wat up angel


----------



## angelisticsola5960

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> whats crckin




Nothing much just waiting for more pics to be posted. From the looks of it, there wasn't any girls at the show. No pics
Just the ones from Lowrider Scene and the one that Raj post with the chick by her car...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

angelisticsola5960 said:


> This is getting out of control fellas. Squash this BS on line and settle this in person in Vegas. Ur both grown men.


:roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :roflmao:this fool said i wanna holla at him chump u the one talkin all that shit come see me chump




Just let it be fool.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

E DUB said:


> Wat up angel




Nothing much. Just chilling waiting to see some girls. LOL...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Just let it be fool.


fool paid to built one car and thinks he knows everything:twak:


----------



## E DUB

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Nothing much just waiting for more pics to be posted. From the looks of it, there wasn't any girls at the show. No pics
> Just the ones from Lowrider Scene and the one that Raj post with the chick by her car...


Ther wasnt as big of a crowd as the past years.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Can't believe there wasn't no girls...LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

E DUB said:


> Ther wasnt as big of a crowd as the past years.





Maybe cuz I wasn't there. 
LOL....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Where's the pics guys?????????


----------



## E DUB

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> fool paid to built one car and thinks he knows everything:twak:


U sure do got a big mouth homeboy. For somebody that wasnt even talkin to u. First of all u dont kno how many cars i got or how many i built. U wanna go heads up and build. I bet my house against ur apartment.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

talkin t


E DUB said:


> U sure do got a big mouth homeboy. For somebody that wasnt even talkin to u. First of all u dont kno how many cars i got or how many i built. U wanna go heads up and build. I bet my house against ur apartment.


:roflmao:u dont wanna see me i back wht i say homeboy u wasnt talkin to me but u were talkin to my club member and i dont think bird was talkin to ur ass when u stuk ur nose :buttkick:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

i stay at the y does that count


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Can't we all get along??? LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

So I guess no one took pics of girls??????LOL


----------



## E DUB

Manuels my homeboy. And ima ride for him too. His win was well deserved. And u had to poke ur nose in and run ur mouth. Wasnt nibody disrespectn till u got on here.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

E DUB said:


> Manuels my homeboy. And ima ride for him too. His win was well deserved. And u had to poke ur nose in and run ur mouth. Wasnt nibody disrespectn till u got on here.


:roflmao:


----------



## E DUB

If u think im trippin on u back wat say. I aint no punk or a kid homeboy we can do it however . I getem up for funs.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

E DUB said:


> If u think im trippin on u back wat say. I aint no punk or a kid homeboy we can do it however . I getem up for funs.


see u in vegas


----------



## CPT BOY

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wattup CPTBOY?


Q vo


----------



## angelisticsola5960

CPT BOY said:


> Q vo


So the homie Danny boy didn't go out there with u afterall huh?


----------



## Bird

E DUB said:


> Manuels my homeboy. And ima ride for him too. His win was well deserved. And u had to poke ur nose in and run ur mouth. Wasnt nibody disrespectn till u got on here.[/QUOTE
> Lol. Smileys my Homeboy, member and fellow judge so he is riding for me as you did Manual when you jumped in Home boy. Does it ring a bell how he got in?? But on the real like Angel said lets drop it!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:drama:


----------



## E DUB

Ni disrespect to u bird. All im sayin on a point system manuel shud out point trino. Not takin nothin from trino. But wats real is real. Then ur punk ass homie had to start disrespecting.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

punk bitch will see whos a pun k in vegas bring ur homies we gonna dance


E DUB said:


> Ni disrespect to u bird. All im sayin on a point system manuel shud out point trino. Not takin nothin from trino. But wats real is real. Tdance hen ur punk ass homie had to start disrespecting.


----------



## E DUB

I dint need my homies im fukin grown. Only bitches need ther homie. I figured ur that type. Wata gonna do bring a gun too. Fukin pussy. Ill meet u halfway anytime


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:roflmao:see u vegas


E DUB said:


> I dint need my homies im fukin grown. Only bitches need ther homie. I figured ur that type. Wata gonna do bring a gun too. Fukin pussy. Ill meet u halfway anytime


----------



## Sir Lexxx

angelisticsola5960 said:


> So I guess no one took pics of girls??????LOL


----------



## montemanls

mandoemex said:


> Your not alone on this smiley some of us just keep our mouth closed Because there is nothing we can do about it, and as bad as it sounds nothing will change it. Thanks for saying what you have to say more of us should. If I said what I know happened and what alot of us saw happening through the show and before it. Nothing good would come out of it. Hope to see you all in vegas.


This has been going on for a minute, it ain't nothing new.


----------



## RIDES3

THICK NICE


Sir Lexxx said:


>


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sir Lexxx said:


>






Thank u Mr. Paparatzi
Finally:worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

I know u took more. Let's see them.


----------



## E DUB

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :roflmao:see u vegas


Only if u kne smiley wat u gettin ur self into. Hope u got aflac. I see u


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Come on Alex....
Let's see them.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

E DUB said:


> Only if u kne smiley wat u gettin ur self into. Hope u got aflac. I see u


:roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

E DUB said:


> Only if u kne smiley wat u gettin ur self into. Hope u got aflac. I see u


now thts funny:roflmao:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

smiley







e dub lol







lol


----------



## angelisticsola5960

There are currently 49 users browsing this thread. (13 members and 36 guests)

angelisticsola5960, lowriv1972, HardtoPlease65, winojameSj, ICEE*63, montemanls, David Cervantes, Indio123, 81cutty'elite', 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT, Guam707








Que onda Orlando????


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:roflmao:


CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> smiley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e dub lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65

View attachment 548555



clean ass rag CPT BOY!! TTT!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> smiley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e dub lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol






That shit is funny.....:roflmao:


----------



## Sir Lexxx




----------



## angelisticsola5960

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT




QVO Mike??


----------



## CPT BOY

Thanks homie, yours is of the hook too, bad ass


----------



## CPT BOY

Yours too dogg,thanks


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sir Lexxx said:


>





Nice.... 
Keep them coming Paparatzi.....


----------



## cherry 64

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I know u took more. Let's see them.


Sup angel, we missed u at the show


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

CPT BOY said:


> Yours too dogg,thanks


thx:roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

*I think I'll take one of each... *


















Lots of bad ass cars at this show, wish I had made it! And honestly... congrats to all car builders and clubs for all the hard work it takes to bring these cars & events to the people and keeping the movement alive...:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

cherry 64 said:


> Sup angel, we missed u at the show




Sup Gee?
Couldn't make it.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

DETONATER said:


> *I think I'll take one of each... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of bad ass cars at this show, wish I had made it! And honestly... congrats to all car builders and clubs for all the hard work it takes to bring these cars & events to the people and keeping the movement alive...:thumbsup:







Two beautiful cars...:worship:


----------



## Los Compadres

:drama:.....this shit Kray!!!!!


----------



## REGALHILOW

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thank u Mr. Paparatzi
> Finally:worship:


Thank u more!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Come on SIRLEXX...
Ur making us wait... LOL


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

E DUB said:


> Only if u kne smiley wat u gettin ur self into. Hope u got aflac. I see u


here u go smiley better to be ready then sorry http://www.aflac.com/aboutaflac/def...About+Aflac_MSN_Brand+About+Aflac_about+aflac lol


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> here u go smiley better to be ready then sorry http://www.aflac.com/aboutaflac/def...About+Aflac_MSN_Brand+About+Aflac_about+aflac lol


:roflmao:


----------



## RO INDIO 321




----------



## BigvicQ

Came on lookin for some pics....show was sick a lot of beauuuuuuuutifil cars. Congrats to everyone. Winners or not there wasnt one car there I wouldnt have loved to own so congrats to all builders just for reppin the movement and keepin lowriding alive. 

New Style!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

RO INDIO 321 said:


> View attachment 548826


Nomas una foto? Mochate con mas... LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

BigvicQ said:


> Came on lookin for some pics....show was sick a lot of beauuuuuuuutifil cars. Congrats to everyone. Winners or not there wasnt one car there I wouldnt have loved to own so congrats to all builders just for reppin the movement and keepin lowriding alive. New Style!!!!


Well said. I'm still waiting for pics myself. LOL


----------



## RO INDIO 321

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Nomas una foto? Mochate con mas... LOL


un mpmento..


----------



## BigvicQ

E dub what up big homie it was cool seeing you n rick you got a clean ass OG 6trey.


----------



## BigvicQ

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Well said. I'm still waiting for pics myself. LOL


Thx


----------



## RO INDIO 321




----------



## BigvicQ

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Daaaaaaammmmmnnnnniiiiitttt


----------



## BIG AL 310

:drama:


----------



## RO INDIO 321




----------



## RO INDIO 321




----------



## RO INDIO 321




----------



## Maximus1959

The way the current Sweepstakes is setup, didnt they already account for this? No

Thought there was a traditional lowrider of the year trophy? There is, but my understanding is it cannot be shaved, candied out, etc. It has to look like a stock car, but can have undercarrige, hydros, murals, etc. Darkside Dynasty is considered traditional vs Perfect Score would be considered a lowrider of the year contender.

I always thought the "Exellence Award" was suppose to help seperate radicals vs fully done non radical show cars, but over the years both classes have taken it. Again, why not just have Radical LOTY and LOTY? Plus you would also have Traditional of the Year. This breaks it up nice for all the competitors. IMO


----------



## Maximus1959

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Inferno 2 bringing the heat and the ladies too! Very nice ride. Well deserved...


----------



## RO INDIO 321




----------



## RO INDIO 321




----------



## OMAR TRECE

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Nomas una foto? Mochate con mas... LOL


_*Angel you know if was there i would of posted un chingo de fotos the same night ------------------------Whats up Raza---------*_


----------



## RO INDIO 321




----------



## RO INDIO 321




----------



## RO INDIO 321

last one for tonight.....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Beer Run Bobby said:


> The real WAR band aka "The Lowrider Band" put on an epic show.
> 
> Good times! :thumbsup:
> *BEER RUN BOBBY ON HIS WAY TO THE EVENT!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you what a performance this video speaks for it's self!!*
> 
> *DID WE FIND OUT WHO THREW THERE UNDERWEAR ON STAGE? LMFAO!!!!!
> **THEN LA REINA GIVING FREE BEER OUT DURING CONCERT MIGHT OF CAUSE ONE OF THE LADIES TO GO OUT OF CONTROL & THROW THERE PANTIES LOL!!!*[


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MrMONTE76 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great Job!!





> Originally Posted by LaReinaDelMundo
> I WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT FOR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION.
> Thanks to all of you, we had a tremendous, memorable show, and we look forward to next year.
> ALL THE TIME & ALL THE HARD WORK WAS WELL WORTH IT.
> THIS SHOW WAS TRULY FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
> I truly appreciate each and everyone of you and I am so very grateful for all your kind words.


I have been asked about registering and reserving areas for the 2013 Lowrider Magazine Northern Cal Super Show. I received an overwhelming amount of calls yesterday thank you for all your support they all meant so much. I'm not a promoter I am Lowrider who believes in what I'm doing and that year after year doesn't give up I put in my heart and soul in to these events. My motivation is to continue our Lowrider Traditions for our future lowriders. It is a part of who we are and it's up to each and everyone one of us to do are part. I have come to realize that we can't make everyone happy no matter how hard you try. I ask myself sometimes is it even worth it to deal with all this even after being burned by T.E. by making L.A. happen In 2011 I still moved forward because its about lowrider community not about trying to buy fame and glory and Make a name for myself it's about who we are and what we stand for. I will be making a very hard decision I know if i don't continue there is no one else to. I will soon be making the announcement hopefully by Vegas on 2013 bringing back 2 Lowrider Magazine shows Los Angeles & Woodland.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I have been asked about registering and reserving areas for the 2013 Lowrider Magazine Northern Cal Super Show. I received an overwhelming amount of calls yesterday thank you for all your support they all meant so much. I'm not a promoter I am Lowrider who believes in what I'm doing and that year after year doesn't give up I put in my heart and soul in to these events. My motivation is to continue our Lowrider Traditions for our future lowriders. It is a part of who we are and it's up to each and everyone one of us to do are part. I have come to realize that we can't make everyone happy no matter how hard you try. I ask myself sometimes is it even worth it to deal with all this even after being burned by T.E. by making L.A. happen In 2011 I still moved forward because its about lowrider community not about trying to buy fame and glory and Make a name for myself it's about who we are and what we stand for. I will be making a very hard decision I know if i don't continue there is no one else to. I will soon be making the announcement hopefully by Vegas on 2013 bringing back 2 Lowrider Magazine shows Los Angeles & Woodland.


Thanks for all your efforts never seen a show that didn't have a lil negative but all I can say is people will come our club supports these Big Events it brings us together with our other chapters keeps the Lowrider Movement going all you can do is take notes and work on them for next year till then keep your head up Good Times CC will be there once again.........


----------



## angelisticsola5960

RO INDIO 321 said:


> un mpmento..


----------



## angelisticsola5960

RO INDIO 321 said:


>






Nice....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

RO INDIO 321 said:


>






Beautiful.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

RO INDIO 321 said:


>






SUCIA!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

RO INDIO 321 said:


>






She looks like she needs a good spanking.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Maximus1959 said:


> Inferno 2 bringing the heat and the ladies too! Very nice ride. Well deserved...




I agree with u...  :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

RO INDIO 321 said:


>



Mira Que bonitas....
Tan inocente...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Look at her, she does look like she could need a good spanking.... LOL


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

angelisticsola5960 said:


> She looks like she needs a good spanking.


So Early in the morning loko que dice buenos dias .....lol


----------



## angelisticsola5960

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Angel you know if was there i would of posted un chingo de fotos the same night ------------------------Whats up Raza---------*_


Que onda carnal? Como has estado?Como estubo el show?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Mamacita.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

RO INDIO 321 said:


> last one for tonight.....


Woof, woof!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

RO INDIO 321 said:


> last one for tonight.....


If this was the last one for last night, which one is the first one for this morning???? Lmfao!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> So Early in the morning loko que dice buenos dias .....lol


In the morning , in the night, in the middle of the night, there's no law that says we can't spank them.....LOLQue onda Chooch?Que dices carnal?Como ba el 61 rag????


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Buenos diaz Trino!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

angelisticsola5960 said:


> In the morning , in the night, in the middle of the night, there's no law that says we can't spank them.....LOLQue onda Chooch?Que dices carnal?Como ba el 61 rag????


Y es neta Homie lol aqui nomas finaly rested from woodland weekend no sleep 2 many beers and good times 61 getting ready 2 go back and get done need 2 come back out and play was a ruff year almost lost my pops twice he's better now so time 2 get back on track loko ....you ready for Vegas ?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Buenos diaz Trino!!!!!!!


X2 qvo Trino thanks for the Beers !!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> Y es neta Homie lol aqui nomas finaly rested from woodland weekend no sleep 2 many beers and good times 61 getting ready 2 go back and get done need 2 come back out and play was a ruff year almost lost my pops twice he's better now so time 2 get back on track loko ....you ready for Vegas ?






Yea, I remember u mentioning something like that bout ur pops last time we talked. Good thing he's better carnal.:thumbsup:
I lost two of my uncles in the last couple of months and I also had my son in the hospital a couple of weeks ago. We never know what we have till we loose it. Regards to Vegas for me, not this year carnal. Got a lot on my plate right now....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> X2 qvo Trino thanks for the Beers !!




Apoco Trino estaba tomando???? Y ese milagro???
LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Wattup EDUB??? Everything kool????


----------



## E DUB

Im good homie. How bout urself


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Yea, I remember u mentioning something like that bout ur pops last time we talked. Good thing he's better carnal.:thumbsup:
> I lost two of my uncles in the last couple of months and I also had my son in the hospital a couple of weeks ago. We never know what we have till we loose it. Regards to Vegas for me, not this year carnal. Got a lot on my plate right now....



Life is hard at times my family and I just went trew a lot but thank god pops still talking shit and we still together as 1... echele ganas compa I will drink some for you out there ...


----------



## 1SEXY80

DETONATER said:


> *I think I'll take one of each... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of bad ass cars at this show, wish I had made it! And honestly... congrats to all car builders and clubs for all the hard work it takes to bring these cars & events to the people and keeping the movement alive...:thumbsup:


Top Notch Builds Right Here... TTT For The Homie Mickey Representing...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Apoco Trino estaba tomando???? Y ese milagro???
> LOL


Tomando y Cantando El Homie Trino .......


----------



## show67

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Woof, woof!!!!!!!!


This car looks like the old great pretender from the Dallas r/o


----------



## show67

RO INDIO 321 said:


> last one for tonight.....


Looks like the old great pretender from Dallas.


----------



## ANAHEIM PLATING INC.

:thumbsup:good show.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

E DUB said:


> Im good homie. How bout urself





Sorry. Service are sucks in the place I'm working at right now. Just working like a sucka..


----------



## angelisticsola5960

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> Life is hard at times my family and I just went trew a lot but thank god pops still talking shit and we still together as 1... echele ganas compa I will drink some for you out there ...



Yea I feel u. Some of us have it hard while others have it easy and there not happy with there lives...
Oh well. We gotta move on doggie....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> Tomando y Cantando El Homie Trino .......



Ese Trino Si sabe Como dibertirse con Su vida...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

show67 said:


> Looks like the old great pretender from Dallas.




I don't know but this thick chick looks naughty... Me likes...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Yea I feel u. Some of us have it hard while others have it easy and there not happy with there lives...
> Oh well. We gotta move on doggie....


Yes Sir Orale Pues need 2 act like I'm working need Vegas money will hit you up later foo ......


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I have been asked about registering and reserving areas for the 2013 Lowrider Magazine Northern Cal Super Show. I received an overwhelming amount of calls yesterday thank you for all your support they all meant so much. I'm not a promoter I am Lowrider who believes in what I'm doing and that year after year doesn't give up I put in my heart and soul in to these events. My motivation is to continue our Lowrider Traditions for our future lowriders. It is a part of who we are and it's up to each and everyone one of us to do are part. I have come to realize that we can't make everyone happy no matter how hard you try. I ask myself sometimes is it even worth it to deal with all this even after being burned by T.E. by making L.A. happen In 2011 I still moved forward because its about lowrider community not about trying to buy fame and glory and Make a name for myself it's about who we are and what we stand for. I will be making a very hard decision I know if i don't continue there is no one else to. I will soon be making the announcement hopefully by Vegas on 2013 bringing back 2 Lowrider Magazine shows Los Angeles & Woodland.





OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> Thanks for all your efforts never seen a show that didn't have a lil negative but all I can say is people will come our club supports these Big Events it brings us together with our other chapters keeps the Lowrider Movement going all you can do is take notes and work on them for next year till then keep your head up Good Times CC will be there once again.........


 CHUCH THANK YOU I KNOW GOOD TIMES ALWAYS IS THERE TO BACK ME UP!!!!



ANAHEIM PLATING INC. said:


> :thumbsup:good show.....


*GOOD TALKING TO YOU AT THE SHOW I AM GLAD YOU HAD A GREAT TIME!!! SEE YOU IN VEGAS !!!! I KNOW KLIQUE WILL BE REPRESENTING!!!*


----------



## cherry 64

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Buenos diaz Trino!!!!!!!


Morning bro, back to work after a fun weekend


----------



## MYERS60

:drama:


smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :roflmao:see u vegas


----------



## cherry 64

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> X2 qvo Trino thanks for the Beers !!


No problem bro, they were good n cold


----------



## ~JALISCO~

GOOD TIMES SANTA ROSA CHAPTER ALONG WITH SO. CAL, EAST LOS, RENO, EAST BAY ,SAN JO, 530 RIDERS HAD A BLAST! CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR FIRST NIGHT SHOW I ATTENDED SO FAR AND IT WAS OF EPIC PROPORTIONS, THANKS TO THE STAFF FOR MAKING IT POSSIBLE


----------



## cherry 64

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> Tomando y Cantando El Homie Trino .......


Shit we had our own dj,pura banda machos
All the corridos from michoacan


----------



## 86cutt

Anybody get some hop footage post it :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*GOOD TIMES C.C. WAS IN THE HOUSE HAVING A GREAT TIME!!








THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT!!!:thumbsup: *


~JALISCO~ said:


> GOOD TIMES SANTA ROSA CHAPTER ALONG WITH SO. CAL, EAST LOS, RENO, EAST BAY ,SAN JO, 530 RIDERS HAD A BLAST! CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR FIRST NIGHT SHOW I ATTENDED SO FAR AND IT WAS OF EPIC PROPORTIONS, THANKS TO THE STAFF FOR MAKING IT POSSIBLE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

cherry 64 said:


> Shit we had our own dj,pura banda machos
> All the corridos from michoacan


*TRAFFIC TOOK CARE OF ME WITH THOSE DELICIOUS TACOS DE ASADA!!!!! *


----------



## Blue94cady

Uniques had a blast badass show


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

cherry 64 said:


> Shit we had our own dj,pura banda machos
> All the corridos from michoacan


Trino you get your voice back yet lol


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

cherry 64 said:


> No problem bro, they were good n cold


Damn Beers never Ran out trew the day can't wait 2 do it again ....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Uniques had a blast badass show


GRACIAS SHAGGY I KNOW I CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOUR SUPPORT :yessad: I AM GOING TO PM YOU WITH THAT INFO YOU NEEDED.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> Damn Beers never Ran out trew the day can't wait 2 do it again ....


YOU NEVER OFFERED ME ONE LOL!!!


----------



## tito5050

I'm happy to say that I was able to attend the Woodland SuperShow!!! I'm glad I was able to a part of the 35th anniversary Lowrider Magazine Car Show!! I would like to say thanks to all the car clubs and club members and all my brother and sisters of lowriding thanks for a good show!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> YOU NEVER OFFERED ME ONE LOL!!!


You never passed our way or maybe we couldn't see you through the crowd lol


----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> GRACIAS SHAGGY I KNOW I CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOUR SUPPORT :yessad: I AM GOING TO PM YOU WITH THAT INFO YOU NEEDED.


Thanks reina


----------



## angelisticsola5960

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> Yes Sir Orale Pues need 2 act like I'm working need Vegas money will hit you up later foo ......





Ya ponte a trabajar...LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

cherry 64 said:


> Morning bro, back to work after a fun weekend




QVO... Yea it sounds like u had a blast. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Mr. Paparatzi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Where u at????
I'm still waiting on the pics....


----------



## cherry 64

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> Trino you get your voice back yet lol


Yeah, pinche vicente fernandez #2 LOL


----------



## cherry 64

angelisticsola5960 said:


> QVO... Yea it sounds like u had a blast. :thumbsup:


Sure did, only thing missing was you bro


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Ya ponte a trabajar...LOL


I am Homie chillin under a tree watching these guys work lol I'm collecting ....se vale !!


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *TRAFFIC TOOK CARE OF ME WITH THOSE DELICIOUS TACOS DE ASADA!!!!! *



dam all I got was a water and soda :tears:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

cherry 64 said:


> Yeah, pinche vicente fernandez #2 LOL




Calmate Chente. Ajajayyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

cherry 64 said:


> Yeah, pinche vicente fernandez #2 LOL


You got down Trino lol


----------



## angelisticsola5960

cherry 64 said:


> Sure did, only thing missing was you bro







Awwww......
How tucking cute....
Ur gonna make me cry...LOL
No ****....


----------



## angelisticsola5960

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> I am Homie chillin under a tree watching these guys work lol I'm collecting ....se vale !!





Almost dos. LOL. Pinched A/C on blast...
Then my boss says, y u wasting more gas lately???LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

EL RAIDER said:


> dam all I got was a water and soda :tears:





LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> You got down Trino lol



Cochinos....LOL..j/k...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Me boy a dormir un rato compas...LOL.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Almost dos. LOL. Pinched A/C on blast...
> Then my boss says, y u wasting more gas lately???LOL


The american dream loko ya que .....lol


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Me boy a dormir un rato compas...LOL.


Este compa ajajajajaja alrato pues trucha con el jefe ....lol


----------



## angelisticsola5960

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> The american dream loko ya que .....lol


Yup...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> Este compa ajajajajaja alrato pues trucha con el jefe ....lol





Cual jefe? Yo soy el jefe...LOL


----------



## cherry 64

EL RAIDER said:


> dam all I got was a water and soda :tears:


You got there late jesse,para la otra hommie


----------



## kandyandchrome




----------



## BigvicQ

BigvicQ said:


> Came on lookin for some pics....show was sick a lot of beauuuuuuuutifil cars. Congrats to everyone. Winners or not there wasnt one car there I wouldnt have loved to own so congrats to all builders just for reppin the movement and keepin lowriding alive.
> 
> New Style!!!!


Heavy hitters guts


----------



## BigvicQ

BigvicQ said:


> E dub what up big homie it was cool seeing you n rick you got a clean ass OG 6trey.


Yo E so u gonna sell that baddass ride of urs?


----------



## E DUB

Wat up big v. Idk maybe if the price is right. Might jus give it to one of my kids.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

BigvicQ said:


> Heavy hitters guts




Nice.....:worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Wattup Trino? U done working for today???


----------



## BigvicQ

E DUB said:


> Wat up big v. Idk maybe if the price is right. Might jus give it to one of my kids.


Yeh I would rather keep that clean ass ride in the family.


----------



## eastbay_drop

mufasaJR87 said:


> WANNA SAY THANK YOU FOR THE GREAT TIME WE HAD OUT THERE PUROLOCOS CC HAD A BLAST WOODLAND HAD A GREAT SHOW LOTS OF NICE CAR WE HAD FUN IN THE PIT WITH THE HOPPERS EVERYBODY WAS CHILL AND HELL RESPECTFUL SHOW US MUCHRESPECT THANK YOU EVERYBODY HOPE THERE ANOTHER NEXT YEAR LOOKING FORWARDS TO SHOW DOWN THERE


What's up bro, it was good meeting you there, this is jr, I hopped the red and silver caprice. Your car works good


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## CPT BOY

Twotonz said:


>




Sup Beto


----------



## Twotonz

CPT BOY said:


> Sup Beto


Que onda homie....good seeing you at the show and I'm glad you made it back safe....are you ready for Vegas?


----------



## umlolo

What's up twotonz now I see why your a photographer


----------



## Clown Confusion

good show cant wait till vegas


----------



## 1SEXY80

Twotonz said:


>


OOOHHHHH


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Twotonz said:


>





Ccchhhhhaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!
Where u been Beto? It's bout time u decide to check in and post some pics. 
Keep them coming....


----------



## CPT BOY

Twotonz said:


> Que onda homie....good seeing you at the show and I'm glad you made it back safe....are you ready for Vegas?


yES SIRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Twotonz

umlolo said:


> What's up twotonz now I see why your a photographer



:thumbsup:



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Ccchhhhhaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!
> Where u been Beto? It's bout time u decide to check in and post some pics.
> Keep them coming....



Sup Angel! I know man I've been MIA from LIL for a good minute now....hope to keep up a steady pace in here once again



CPT BOY said:


> yES SIRRRRRRRRR


See you out there then homie


----------



## 69 Mob Livin




----------



## 69 Mob Livin




----------



## 64Rag

The club at the show kicking it, we had a great time.


----------



## CPT BOY




----------



## cherry 64

64Rag said:


> The club at the show kicking it, we had a great time.


You guys looking real good raj, nice talking to you


----------



## cherry 64

Had a goot time kikn it with the bros from Del Valle Tx


----------



## eastbay_drop

kandyandchrome said:


>


awe shit, thanks for the video, wasnt working right, but still got on bumper


----------



## angelisticsola5960

69 Mob Livin said:


> View attachment 549127
> View attachment 549128
> View attachment 549129
> View attachment 549130
> View attachment 549131




Nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577

cherry 64 said:


> Had a goot time kikn it with the bros from Del Valle Tx


trino you going to vegas? if so give me a call when your out there


----------



## mandoemex

Krazy Kutting Crew Had a Great time thanks to Marcella for giving us a good spot. The Show was great and People appreciated our work. Woodland will definetly be a yearly stop for us.


----------



## EvilCustoms

EVIL THREAT had a great time out there great show!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Bad ass pics bro!!
Keep them comin..


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

E DUB said:


> Wat up big v. Idk maybe if the price is right. Might jus give it to one of my kids.


u want to adopt jordan????


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Bad ass pics bro!!
> Keep them comin..


Thanks ill post more tommorrow.


----------



## Twotonz

Ritchie stepping up his photography game.....right on man good stuff man


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

HEY MARCELA, ON BEHALF OF THE MAJESTICS CAR AND BIKE CLUB I WANT TO SAY THANK YOU FOR SEING TO IT THAT WE WERE ACCOMIDATED. YOUR STAFF WAS GREAT AND SAW TO IT THAT WE HAD A GREAT SPOT AND MADE SURE TO HOLD IT FOR US. IT SAYS ALOT ABOUT YOUR CHARACTER ,THEY WAY WE WERE TREATED.

I HOPE U DO HAVE IT WOODLAND NEXT YEAR, AS A NEW RESIDENT TO THE AREA IT WAS NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR THE MAJESTICS FROM ALL THE CLUBS AND LOWRIDERS THERE... COUNT US IN FOR NEXT YEAR, AGAIN THANK YOU AND YOUR STAFF FOR THE GREAT HOSPITALITY. "CHINA MAN" MAJESTICS

AND MAJOR RESPECT FOR HONORING A LOCAL LOWRIDER "OSO" OF FAMILY FIRST CC, VERY CLASSY


----------



## gordo56

Were are the pictures of the sexy ladies at?


----------



## 86cutt




----------



## E DUB

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> u want to adopt jordan????


That kid wud make me a grandpa before hes a teenager


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

any body haves photos of best bomb truck and best lowrider


----------



## angelisticsola5960

SouthSideCustoms said:


> any body haves photos of best bomb truck and best lowrider





Que onda camarada? Que show Esta bueno pa ir palla?
El Best Lowrider Que hank fue El Strictly Business y La Bomba se mease Que fue la naranjada de Rollerz Only.
Esta chingon tu carro...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 5 guests)

angelisticsola5960, drasticbean, 155/80/13, TopDogg




What's up drasticbean??? I'm ready to take Sky's The Limit to get to know the streets of New York. When's a good big show???


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Thank you CHINA MAN for all your support & all your kind words mean a lot to me. I'm not a promoter lowriding has been in my familia for many generations. It a part of my lifestyle & is part of my everyday life. I am a Lowrider who believes strongly in what I'm doing and year after year doesn't give up. I put my heart and soul in to these shows. My motivation is to continue our Lowrider Traditions for our future lowriders. It is a part of who we are and it's up us to do are part. I will be deciding soon for 2013 on wither I will be bring back 2 Lowrider Magazine shows Los Angeles & Woodland. GOD BLESS & THANK YOU!!




CHINA MAN 818 said:


> HEY MARCELA, ON BEHALF OF THE MAJESTICS CAR AND BIKE CLUB I WANT TO SAY THANK YOU FOR SEING TO IT THAT WE WERE ACCOMIDATED. YOUR STAFF WAS GREAT AND SAW TO IT THAT WE HAD A GREAT SPOT AND MADE SURE TO HOLD IT FOR US. IT SAYS ALOT ABOUT YOUR CHARACTER ,THEY WAY WE WERE TREATED.
> 
> I HOPE U DO HAVE IT WOODLAND NEXT YEAR, AS A NEW RESIDENT TO THE AREA IT WAS NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR THE MAJESTICS FROM ALL THE CLUBS AND LOWRIDERS THERE... COUNT US IN FOR NEXT YEAR, AGAIN THANK YOU AND YOUR STAFF FOR THE GREAT HOSPITALITY. "CHINA MAN" MAJESTICS
> 
> AND MAJOR RESPECT FOR HONORING A LOCAL LOWRIDER "OSO" OF FAMILY FIRST CC, VERY CLASSY


----------



## kandyandchrome




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*Want to express our gratitude to everyone who helped make this show a success. Thank you to all of the participants in the show, sponsors,
staff, entertainment, vendors and spectators. Without all of you this show wouldn't be as memorable as it was. 
**
My goal right now is to build a strong based Lowrider Family. This is important for me because we are defining our own history, our ability to tell the story and be respected amongst various sectors of the car culture. We have discovered the values that lowriders hold so dearly , which are hard work, dedication and loyalty.Together we can create a positive legacy of our culture so that we may share with the world. This becomes important to us in making a difference in keeping our Lowrider movement alive. We want our dignity to be reflected in the legends we create**

Lowriding is a passion, lifestyle, a feeling that nothing else can give you. *
It has been passed on from generation to generation. Lowriding is a gathering of family and friends that everyone is involved in and proud to be a part of. It is important that we lead our actions with our own stories so that we define ourselves instead of letting others define us. Grabbing a hold of our personal narrative is also important because it leads us down a path of self reflection, it forces us to become clear with our interest and the meaning of why we do what we do and our motivations.
WILL BE MAKING A DECISION SOON FOR 2013 

L.Q.


----------



## E DUB

U sure do blow alot smoke up everybodies ass


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Twotonz said:


> Ritchie stepping up his photography game.....right on man good stuff man


Thanks homie


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

I HAVE A LOT OF YOU ASKING FOR YOUR SCORE SHEETS
JUST PM YOUR NAME, ENTRY NUMBER, CLASSIFICATION, MAKE & MODEL
I KNOW YOU ALL WANT TO KNOW WHAT AREA NEEDS IMPROVING.
I NEED TO GATHER ALL THE INFO SO I CAN SEND ONE EMAIL TO THE HEAD 
LRM JUDGE DANNY OCHOA. 
THANK YOU


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

View attachment 549527


----------



## angelisticsola5960

E DUB said:


> U sure do blow alot smoke up everybodies ass





Damm dog. Who u mad at now??? LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960

No more pics????


----------



## angelisticsola5960

kandyandchrome said:


>





Nice...thanx....


----------



## CROWNROYAL

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Damm dog. Who u mad at now??? LOL


:machinegun::machinegun:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

CROWNROYAL said:


> :machinegun::machinegun:






CULOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sup fool?
How's the next Lowrider Of The Year coming along???


----------



## CROWNROYAL

angelisticsola5960 said:


> CULOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sup fool?
> How's the next Lowrider Of The Year coming along???


What up angelistic...... It's getting there.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## balderas909

Who placed 1st 2nd and 3rd in 20inch Street bike?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Check in the Lowrider bike section they will tell you. Thats were all the bike pictures are at.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

balderas909 said:


> Who placed 1st 2nd and 3rd in 20inch Street bike?


Socios did


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Que onda camarada? Que show Esta bueno pa ir palla?
> El Best Lowrider Que hank fue El Strictly Business y La Bomba se mease Que fue la naranjada de Rollerz Only.
> Esta chingon tu carro...


gracias homie 2 semanas despues del super show yo hago mi show dejame saver si quieres ir :thumbsup:


----------



## watson rider

SouthSideCustoms said:


> any body haves photos of best bomb truck and best lowrider


Best bomb truck was Oldie 54 from Elite CC


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> gracias homie 2 semanas despues del super show yo hago *mi show *dejame saver si quieres ir :thumbsup:


_*hoylo!!!
quien furea tu vic!!*_


----------



## Newstyle Y2K

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Want to express our gratitude to everyone who helped make this show a success. Thank you to all of the participants in the show, sponsors,
> staff, entertainment, vendors and spectators. Without all of you this show wouldn't be as memorable as it was.
> **
> My goal right now is to build a strong based Lowrider Family. This is important for me because we are defining our own history, our ability to tell the story and be respected amongst various sectors of the car culture. We have discovered the values that lowriders hold so dearly , which are hard work, dedication and loyalty.Together we can create a positive legacy of our culture so that we may share with the world. This becomes important to us in making a difference in keeping our Lowrider movement alive. We want our dignity to be reflected in the legends we create**
> 
> Lowriding is a passion, lifestyle, a feeling that nothing else can give you. *
> It has been passed on from generation to generation. Lowriding is a gathering of family and friends that everyone is involved in and proud to be a part of. It is important that we lead our actions with our own stories so that we define ourselves instead of letting others define us. Grabbing a hold of our personal narrative is also important because it leads us down a path of self reflection, it forces us to become clear with our interest and the meaning of why we do what we do and our motivations.
> WILL BE MAKING A DECISION SOON FOR 2013
> 
> L.Q.


THESE ARE SOME STRONG WORDS MARCELA I FEEL THE SAME WAY THATS THE THINGS I TEACH MY KIDS WHEN WE GO TO SHOW IS A GATHERING OF FAMILY AND FRIENDS AS YOU KEEP ON GOING EVERY ONE GETS TO KNOW EACH OTHER . JUST LIKE MY BROTHER SHOWED ME AS A LITTLE MOCOSO GROWING UP IN SAN JO AN GOING TO SHOWS WITH HIM BACK IN THE OG DAYS AND IM STILL DOING THE LOW RIDER SEEN AN HOPE FULLY MY KIDS KEEP IT GOING AS I GET OLDER VIEJO. THIS WAS A GREAT SHOW IT FEALT MORE LIKE A PARTY THAN A SHOW HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR ITS THE SAME WAY.:thumbsup: .MAYBE NEXT YEAR YOU COULD ADD A EURO SWEEP STAKES CATEGORY SINCE LOW RIDER MAG, TOOK IT OUT:finger: SO I DONT HAVE TO COMPEAT WITH ALL THE BIG BODY CARS THANKS ONES AGAIN


----------



## angelisticsola5960

SouthSideCustoms said:


> gracias homie 2 semanas despues del super show yo hago mi show dejame saver si quieres ir :thumbsup:





Orale Gracias. Lastima Que llamero es. Si me habia mencionado mi amigo Maury de Members Only en San Diego. Mejor pa otro ano Lo planeamos. Yo te abiso...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

CROWNROYAL said:


> What up angelistic...... It's getting there.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:





Nothing much perro. Shoot me some pics of frame.  :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*


Newstyle Y2K said:



THESE ARE SOME STRONG WORDS MARCELA I FEEL THE SAME WAY THATS THE THINGS I TEACH MY KIDS WHEN WE GO TO SHOW IS A GATHERING OF FAMILY AND FRIENDS AS YOU KEEP ON GOING EVERY ONE GETS TO KNOW EACH OTHER . JUST LIKE MY BROTHER SHOWED ME AS A LITTLE MOCOSO GROWING UP IN SAN JO AN GOING TO SHOWS WITH HIM BACK IN THE OG DAYS AND IM STILL DOING THE LOW RIDER SEEN AN HOPE FULLY MY KIDS KEEP IT GOING AS I GET OLDER VIEJO. THIS WAS A GREAT SHOW IT FELT MORE LIKE A PARTY THAN A SHOW HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR ITS THE SAME WAY.:thumbsup: .MAYBE NEXT YEAR YOU COULD ADD A EURO SWEEP STAKES CATEGORY SINCE LOW RIDER MAG, TOOK IT OUT:finger: SO I DONT HAVE TO COMPEAT WITH ALL THE BIG BODY CARS THANKS ONES AGAIN

Click to expand...

*


Beer Run Bobby said:


> The real WAR band aka "The Lowrider Band" put on an epic show.
> 
> Good times! :thumbsup:*
> 
> THANK YOU I AM GLAD YOU ENJOYED THE SHOW/LOWRIDER PARTY. IT WAS GREAT TO SEE EVERYONE LAUGHING & GETTING A LONG JUST REALLY ENJOYING THE SHOW! IT WAS JUST A FUN EVENING WITH GREAT BANDS FREE BEER AT THE CONCERT LOL....
> IT WAS GREAT TALKING TO YOU AFTER THE SHOW. I ADDED MORE CLASSES THIS YEAR FOR BOMBS A MADE SEPARATE CLASSES FOR PEDAL CARS . I WILL TAKE NOTE AND WILL CONSIDER YOUR REQUEST FOR 2013. *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*THOSE WHO PM ON REQUEST FOR YOUR SCORE CARDS HAVE BEEN FORWARD TO HEAD LOWRIDER JUDGE DANNY OCHOA AS SOON AS I GET THEM I WILL SEND THEM TO YOU.*


----------



## EL RAIDER

cherry 64 said:


> You got there late jesse,para la otra hommie


cabron u got my number :ninja:


ANDA BORRACHO EL WEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## BigvicQ

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THOSE WHO PM ON REQUEST FOR YOUR SCORE CARDS HAVE BEEN FORWARD TO HEAD LOWRIDER JUDGE DANNY OCHOA AS SOON AS I GET THEM I WILL SEND THEM TO YOU.*


Thx laReina


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

watson rider said:


> Best bomb truck was Oldie 54 from Elite CC


THE YELLOW SUV TOOK 1ST
OLDIE 54 TOOK 2ND
PURPLE REIGN 3RD

TRUCK SWEEPSTAKES


----------



## Blue94cady

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> THE YELLOW SUV TOOK 1ST
> OLDIE 54 TOOK 2ND
> PURPLE REIGN 3RD
> 
> TRUCK SWEEPSTAKES


Congrats looking good


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

Blue94cady said:


> Congrats looking good


 gracias brother. you reppin hard too:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

EL RAIDER said:


> cabron u got my number :ninja:
> 
> 
> ANDA BORRACHO EL WEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## CPT BOY




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## mufasaJR87

eastbay_drop said:


> What's up bro, it was good meeting you there, this is jr, I hopped the red and silver caprice. Your car works good


whats up homie yea i member bro. thank loco just did wat can u know . it fun out there all u dude hella tight very respectful maybe next year i kome down n shit


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## mufasaJR87

here a vid i found of my car on net purolocos cc 1st place street single pump


----------



## sloejoe87




----------



## sloejoe87




----------



## sloejoe87




----------



## sloejoe87




----------



## sloejoe87




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

cherry 64 said:


> Had a goot time kikn it with the bros from Del Valle Tx













:worship:
*CONGRATULATIONS TRINO!!*!
*Lowrider Excellence Award was given to Trino CHERRY 64 TRAFFIC CAR CLUB 
Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award was chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This was a 1st place trophy at 2012 Tour Event in Woodland, CA and he know qualifies for a monetary award at the 2012 Las Vegas Super Show.*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I NEVER GET TIRED OF WATCHING THESE VIDEOS 
THOSE WHO DID'NT MAKE IT
YOU MISSED OUT IN A ONCE IN A LIFETIME PERFORMANCE 
BY THE ORIGINAL MEMBERS OF WAR*






​


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG

Thank you to all the home boys from goodtimes cc and traffic cc for showing us THE TEJAS BOYS a good. Time. Del valle cc so TX. The 34 hour drive was well worth it . QVO


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*Lowrider Magazine Car Show Car Hop in Woodland, CA. 9-29-12*


----------



## TONY MONTANA

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :worship:
> *CONGRATULATIONS TRINO!!*!
> *Lowrider Excellence Award was given to Trino CHERRY 64 TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award was chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This was a 1st place trophy at 2012 Tour Event in Woodland, CA and he know qualifies for a monetary award at the 2012 Las Vegas Super Show.*


AMAZING SIMPLY AMAZING RIDE..


----------



## cherry 64

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :worship:
> *CONGRATULATIONS TRINO!!*!
> *Lowrider Excellence Award was given to Trino CHERRY 64 TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award was chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This was a 1st place trophy at 2012 Tour Event in Woodland, CA and he know qualifies for a monetary award at the 2012 Las Vegas Super Show.*


Its an honor to take this award,thanks


----------



## toker1

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


> Thank you to all the home boys from goodtimes cc and traffic cc for showing us THE TEJAS BOYS a good. Time. Del valle cc so TX. The 34 hour drive was well worth it . QVO


ttt it Wu's kool meeting u vatos aswell hopefully we see more of u guys in califas aswell as us Cruz to Texas shows b kool fellas keep it low n slow! !!! TOKER1 Traffic n.c cc


----------



## toker1

cherry 64 said:


> Its an honor to take this award,thanks


TTTT!! KEEP PUSHING PRESADENTE!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I wanted to let everybody know we have many awards that were not given out for some reason the sheets were not on stage. LOL couldn't figure out why I had so many awards left over. I will be posting names and what award was Won then you can contact me so we can make sure you get it! *


----------



## BigvicQ

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I wanted to let everybody know we have many awards that were not given out for some reason the sheets were not on stage. LOL couldn't figure out why I had so many awards left over. I will be posting names and what award was Won then you can contact me so we can make sure you get it! *


What???? Crazy


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BigvicQ said:


> What???? Crazy


It was brought to my attention this morning and will be posting.
Thank you for understanding want to make sure all of you won get your award


----------



## BigvicQ

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I wanted to let everybody know we have many awards that were not given out for some reason the sheets were not on stage. LOL couldn't figure out why I had so many awards left over. I will be posting names and what award was Won then you can contact me so we can make sure you get it! *


Hear anything bk on scorecards yet??


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

BigvicQ said:


> Hear anything bk on scorecards yet??


Spoke with head judge today danny I should be receivng email today. Soon I receive I send out to you!


----------



## ~JALISCO~

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I wanted to let everybody know we have many awards that were not given out for some reason the sheets were not on stage. LOL couldn't figure out why I had so many awards left over. I will be posting names and what award was Won then you can contact me so we can make sure you get it! *


:scrutinize:......:x:


----------



## cherry 64

TONY MONTANA said:


> AMAZING SIMPLY AMAZING RIDE..


Thanks bro for the love , hit me up in vegas , drink a beer with cherry 64


----------



## cherry 64

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


> Thank you to all the home boys from goodtimes cc and traffic cc for showing us THE TEJAS BOYS a good. Time. Del valle cc so TX. The 34 hour drive was well worth it . QVO


Thanks for the beers tejas bros, just giving you some cali love,see u in vegas


----------



## TONY MONTANA

cherry 64 said:


> Thanks bro for the love , hit me up in vegas , drink a beer with cherry 64


sure will chewie said he would introduce me to you on friday whn i hang out with him at the stratosphere.. i may even have your homie toyo wit me tht night


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*








Stop by Lowrider Scene's Booth at the Las Vegas Super Show & pick-up vol. 18 
Featuring Woodland, California Super Night Show!!
Much Love & Respect to Serg. & Bro. !! *


----------



## cherry 64

TONY MONTANA said:


> sure will chewie said he would introduce me to you on friday whn i hang out with him at the stratosphere.. i may even have your homie toyo wit me tht night


Kool bro, me n montemanls riden down there , but we wont be there till sat about 3pm at stratusphere , party time


----------



## TONY MONTANA

cherry 64 said:


> Kool bro, me n montemanls riden down there , but we wont be there till sat about 3pm at stratusphere , party time


no problem i drink on sat also lol cait wait homie


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Those who requested your scorecard I just received email so I will be sending them to you thank you for your patience!


----------



## big sleeps

Can u email me the score sheets for the parliament car please a few if the guys wanna know where to improv .... [email protected]


----------



## BigvicQ

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Spoke with head judge today danny I should be receivng email today. Soon I receive I send out to you!


Damn ur on it.....thx


----------



## 63 gdaddy

i flew to vegas from detroit to see low rider hops i cant believe it was so rushed it could have been so much better i hope this yers gonna be better


----------



## 63 gdaddy

the car show was real good im just complaining about the hop off


----------



## R0L0

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Those who requested your scorecard I just received email so I will be sending them to you thank you for your patience!


can you email my scores to me as well my numbers wer 83, 84 and 85 they were bicycles. Thx

[email protected]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*








*
*Don't forget to Stop by Lowrider Scene's Booth at the
Las Vegas Super Show & pick-up vol. 18 
Featuring Woodland, California Super Night Show!!
*​*
*


----------



## CE 707

who do i contact about getting the score sheets for the bikes


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CE 707 said:


> who do i contact about getting the score sheets for the bikes


*I did receive your pm regarding your scoresheet request. There were many of you that requested them I just received them yesterday and I have to prepare each one individually. So those who I have not sent you your score card you will be receiving today. I also am working on getting List to post of awards won that need to handed out so please bare with me while I do this too it was just brought to my attention Sunday by judges.Thank you.*


----------



## Blue94cady

:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> :thumbsup:


Que onda? Cuando ban acabar tu carro? Hablame por telefono carnal (310) 490-8491 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Que onda? Cuando ban acabar tu carro? Hablame por telefono carnal (310) 490-8491 :thumbsup:


Entonces para un buen tiempo hablame? Lol. Como estas angel?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Don't forget to Stop by Lowrider Scene's Booth at the
> Las Vegas Super Show & pick-up vol. 18
> Featuring Woodland, California Super Night Show!!
> *​*
> *


Thanx for everything maricella, we will be posting the trailer soon and everyone have a safe trip to Vegas and don't forget to stop by the booth


----------



## CE 707

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I did receive your pm regarding your scoresheet request. There were many of you that requested them I just received them yesterday and I have to prepare each one individually. So those who I have not sent you your score card you will be receiving today. I also am working on getting List to post of awards won that need to handed out so please bare with me while I do this too it was just brought to my attention Sunday by judges.Thank you.*


thank you


----------



## Blue94cady

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Que onda? Cuando ban acabar tu carro? Hablame por telefono carnal (310) 490-8491 :thumbsup:


Voy a ir el savado por el perro boy rrapido me voy para mex ese dia en la noche mi abue esta muy enferma i parrese q no la va a librar pero los milagros existen aver q pasa


----------



## ~JALISCO~

Blue94cady said:


> Voy a ir el savado por el perro boy rrapido me voy para mex ese dia en la noche mi abue esta muy enferma i parrese q no la va a librar pero los milagros existen aver q pasa


prayers for her bro


----------



## R0L0

E.C. ROLO said:


> can you email my scores to me as well my numbers wer 83, 84 and 85 they were bicycles. Thx
> 
> [email protected]


TTT


----------



## mufasaJR87

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Lowrider Magazine Car Show Car Hop in Woodland, CA. 9-29-12*


nice video but y the 1stplace winner wasnt in there ? god footage


----------



## bigsals54

[email protected]res please


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Entonces para un buen tiempo hablame? Lol. Como estas angel?


Que onda carnal? Como as estado?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Blue94cady said:


> Voy a ir el savado por el perro boy rrapido me voy para mex ese dia en la noche mi abue esta muy enferma i parrese q no la va a librar pero los milagros existen aver q pasa





Hablame por telefono Si necesitas ayuda con tu carro. Lo puedo traer aqui a mi casa. No me queda muy lejos. Lla tienes mi numero. Me hablas Si necesitas Que te ayude.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

bigsals54 said:


> [email protected]res please


I need an entry number and year make model & classification to request


----------



## angelisticsola5960

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Entonces para un buen tiempo hablame? Lol. Como estas angel?



Tu tambien hechame in cable Si quieres. 1(310) 490-8491


----------



## Blue94cady

~JALISCO~ said:


> prayers for her bro


Thanks loko


----------



## Blue94cady

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Hablame por telefono Si necesitas ayuda con tu carro. Lo puedo traer aqui a mi casa. No me queda muy lejos. Lla tienes mi numero. Me hablas Si necesitas Que te ayude.


Ya esta gracias coma


----------



## Blue94cady

Score shit pedal car 177 90 lux cady 178 thank marcela


----------



## Cali4Life916

Some pics from the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali4Life916




----------



## bigsals54

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> I need an entry number and year make model & classification to request


285 1954 Chevy belair. mild custom
[email protected]
thank you


----------



## big sleeps

I pm d you my number any luck


----------



## bigsals54

bigsals54 said:


> 285 1954 Chevy belair. mild custom
> [email protected]
> thank you


Still waiting for.my scores thank.u


----------



## big sleeps

:dunno: did anyone get there score sheets


----------



## bigsals54

No been waiting


----------



## Family4

big sleeps said:


> :dunno: did anyone get there score sheets


She pm'd me mine on oct. 8th


----------



## BlitZ

http://underground-scene.com/underground/2012/10/lowrider-magazine-show/


----------



## mabeg

bigsals54 said:


> Still waiting for.my scores thank.u


I never heard back either.... still waiting.....


----------



## redrum702

ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

mabeg said:


> I never heard back either.... still waiting.....





bigsals54 said:


> No been waiting





bigsals54 said:


> Still waiting for.my scores thank.u


OK FINALLY GOT ALL THE SCORE SHEET DELIVERED TODAY FROM YOLANDA I KNOW TOOK FOREVER BUT WILL BE TRYING TO GET THEM ALL OUT TODAY!!!
GOOD NEWS WE'RE CURRENTLY IN MEETINGS WITH CAL EXPO!! EVERYONE KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED WE COULD BE LOOKING AT AN ALL INDOOR SHOW FOR NORTHER CALIFORNIA!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> OK FINALLY GOT ALL THE SCORE SHEET DELIVERED TODAY FROM YOLANDA I KNOW TOOK FOREVER BUT WILL BE TRYING TO GET THEM ALL OUT TODAY!!!
> GOOD NEWS WE'RE CURRENTLY IN MEETINGS WITH CAL EXPO!! EVERYONE KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED WE COULD BE LOOKING AT AN ALL INDOOR SHOW FOR NORTHER CALIFORNIA!!!


:x:


----------



## Blue94cady

Nice cant wait for the show is one off the best in my book 

Marcela get at me wen u get a Chance


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

bigsals54 said:


> No been waiting


sent


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Nice cant wait for the show is one off the best in my book
> 
> Marcela get at me wen u get a Chance


text me what day you will be in sac?


----------



## Blue94cady

Did u get my two shits 178 cady and 177 pedalcar thanks rayna


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Did u get my two shits 178 cady and 177 pedalcar thanks rayna


YES DO YOU WANT ME TO P.M. YOU WITH THEM


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

mabeg said:


> I never heard back either.... still waiting.....


SENT!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Did u get my two shits 178 cady and 177 pedalcar thanks rayna


Sent!!!


----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> Sent!!!


Gracias reyna


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I WILL BE POSTING MORE AWARDS THAT NEED TO BE COLLECTED I HAVE TO GO THROUGH EACH FORM WILL TAKE ME A DAY OR TWO!!!

SPECIALTY AWARDS THAT NEED TO BE COLLECTED *

*CAR CLUB MOST MEMBERS 
LUXURIOUS

CAR CLUB BEST DISPLAY
TRAFFIC*


*CAR SPECIAL AWARDS*

*BEST FLAKE ENTRY# 46 MICKEY CARNALES UNIDOS
BEST PAINT ENTRY# 269 JOSE ZENDEJAS IMPERIALS
INDIVIDUAL DISPLAY ENTRY#345 VICTOR IMPALAS C.C.
PAINT BEST CANDY # 216 TINO HERRERA STYLE UNLIMITED*


*BIKE/TRIKE/PEDAL CAR 
*


*MOST MEMBERS BIKE SOCIOS **

GRAPHICS ENTRY# 229 ROBERT GARCIA
PAINT ENTRY# 229 ROBERT GARCIA
DISPLAY #177 JR UNIQUES
UPHOLSTERY #177 JR UNIQUES
MURALS #177 JR UNIQUES
BODY MODIFICATIONS ENTRY#84 ROBERT GARCIA*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*








*
*Don't forget to pick up Lowrider Scene's 
vol. 18 
Featuring LRM Woodland, California Super Night Show!!
*​


----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I WILL BE POSTING MORE AWARDS THAT NEED TO BE COLLECTED I HAVE TO GO THROUGH EACH FORM WILL TAKE ME A DAY OR TWO!!!
> 
> SPECIALTY AWARDS THAT NEED TO BE COLLECTED *
> 
> *CAR CLUB MOST MEMBERS
> LUXURIOUS
> 
> CAR CLUB BEST DISPLAY
> TRAFFIC*
> 
> 
> *CAR SPECIAL AWARDS*
> 
> *BEST FLAKE ENTRY# 46 MICKEY CARNALES UNIDOS
> BEST PAINT ENTRY# 269 JOSE ZENDEJAS IMPERIALS
> INDIVIDUAL DISPLAY ENTRY#345 VICTOR IMPALAS C.C.
> PAINT BEST CANDY # 216 TINO HERRERA STYLE UNLIMITED*
> 
> 
> *BIKE/TRIKE/PEDAL CAR
> *
> 
> 
> *MOST MEMBERS BIKE SOCIOS **
> 
> GRAPHICS ENTRY# 229 ROBERT GARCIA
> PAINT ENTRY# 229 ROBERT GARCIA
> DISPLAY #177 JR UNIQUES
> UPHOLSTERY #177 JR UNIQUES
> MURALS #177 JR UNIQUES
> BODY MODIFICATIONS ENTRY#84 ROBERT GARCIA*


Thats wats up lil shaggy did good uniques baby  
Thanks for the Support with the pedalcar Movement cant wait for next year


----------



## mabeg

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> SENT!!!


Thank You :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

big sleeps said:


> I pm d you my number any luck


SENT!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

mabeg said:


> Thank You :biggrin:


No Problem Sorry For The Delay!!


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR EVERYONE CAN GET THEIR AWARDS AT THE SHOW NEXT TIME AROUND . ON TIME .:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Blue94cady said:


> Thats wats up lil shaggy did good uniques baby
> Thanks for the Support with the pedalcar Movement cant wait for next year


*THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE IN GETTING THE PLAQUE CORRECTED 
LIL SHAGGY (UNIQUES) SWEEPSTAKES WINNER PEDAL CAR BEST OF SHOW!!!!
*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I WILL BE POSTING MORE AWARDS THAT NEED TO BE COLLECTED I HAVE TO GO THROUGH EACH FORM WILL TAKE ME A DAY OR TWO!!!
> 
> SPECIALTY AWARDS THAT NEED TO BE COLLECTED *
> 
> *CAR CLUB MOST MEMBERS
> LUXURIOUS
> 
> CAR CLUB BEST DISPLAY
> TRAFFIC*
> 
> 
> *CAR SPECIAL AWARDS*
> 
> *BEST FLAKE ENTRY# 46 MICKEY CARNALES UNIDOS
> BEST PAINT ENTRY# 269 JOSE ZENDEJAS IMPERIALS
> INDIVIDUAL DISPLAY ENTRY#345 VICTOR IMPALAS C.C.
> PAINT BEST CANDY # 216 TINO HERRERA STYLE UNLIMITED*
> 
> 
> *BIKE/TRIKE/PEDAL CAR
> *
> 
> 
> *MOST MEMBERS BIKE SOCIOS **
> 
> GRAPHICS ENTRY# 229 ROBERT GARCIA
> PAINT ENTRY# 229 ROBERT GARCIA
> DISPLAY #177 JR UNIQUES
> UPHOLSTERY #177 JR UNIQUES
> MURALS #177 JR UNIQUES
> BODY MODIFICATIONS ENTRY#84 ROBERT GARCIA*


 RIGHT ON LUXURIOUS


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> RIGHT ON LUXURIOUS


*YOUR PLAQUE WILL BE MAILED HAD THEM PERSONALIZE IT WITH CLUB NAME THANK YOU LUXURIOUS FOR YOUR PATIENCE WITH ME!!
THEY WOULDN'T LET ME SEND IT OUT TILL I HAD ALL SCORE SHEETS IN HAND!!!!*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *YOUR PLAQUE WILL BE MAILED HAD THEM PERSONALIZE IT WITH CLUB NAME THANK YOU LUXURIOUS FOR YOUR PATIENCE WITH ME!!
> THEY WOULDN'T LET ME SEND IT OUT TILL I HAD ALL SCORE SHEETS IN HAND!!!!*


 SOUNDS GOOD. LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR AND DEFENDING OUR TITLE...............LOL


----------



## Blue94cady

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE IN GETTING THE PLAQUE CORRECTED
> LIL SHAGGY (UNIQUES) SWEEPSTAKES WINNER PEDAL CAR BEST OF SHOW!!!!
> *


thank u reyna for takeing the time of doing it for me my lil boy is going to be happy gracias


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE IN GETTING THE PLAQUE CORRECTED
> LIL SHAGGY (UNIQUES) SWEEPSTAKES WINNER PEDAL CAR BEST OF SHOW!!!!
> *





Blue94cady said:


> thank u reyna for takeing the time of doing it for me my lil boy is going to be happy gracias


*I AM GLAD YOU WERE ABLE TO FINALLY PICK IT UP TODAY!!!
WELL DESERVED THIS IS 2 YEARS IN A ROW LIL SHAGGY  HAS WON PEDAL CAR SWEEPSTAKES!!!
CONGRATS AGAIN!!!! *:thumbsup:*
POST A PIC OF HIM WITH IT!!!!*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

LOWRIDER SCENE VOL 18. WOODLAND SUPERSHOW 2012 PREVIEW.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> LOWRIDER SCENE VOL 18. WOODLAND SUPERSHOW 2012 PREVIEW.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE IN GETTING THE PLAQUE CORRECTED
> LIL SHAGGY (UNIQUES) SWEEPSTAKES WINNER PEDAL CAR BEST OF SHOW!!!!
> *




Congrats, Shaggy!!! :h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*All awards that where posted before where sent out today. 

There where several awards that still need to be collected who were not present when your entry number was called here is a list Of entry numbers please contact me if this is your entry number
61, 66, 127, 237, 275, 318, 389, 405, 430,482, 497, 501*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*There where several awards that still need to be collected who were not present when your entry number was called here is a list Of entry numbers please contact me. I went through all registration to see if I could locate your info many of you did not fill it out completely so there is no way of me contacting you. 
#61-30's Original "David" 3rd , #66-30's Original "Julio" 2nd, #127-20 inch Bike Street Custom"May" 3rd, #237- Luxurious 80's "David Trigales/Nite Owls" 3rd, #275-65/69 Original "Jose Beccera"2nd, 
#318-Pedal Car Watsonville Riders/Lil Rose 2nd, #389-20inch Mild Custom Bike "Reyman" 3rd, 
#405-80's Luxurious "Tone Cuevas" , 3rd place
#430-Motorcycle Street "Nathan JoJo" 3rd ,#447-60's Street "Edward Torrento" Untouchables 3rd, 
#482-90's Mild*Newer "Jerrell" 2nd, #497-80's mild "Pam/Just Rollin" 3rd, 
#501-88*Newer Street Truck "Ramon Mora" 3rd *


----------



## EL RAIDER

*#318-Pedal Car Watsonville Riders/Lil Rose 2nd

just called the owner he will call you *


----------



## Blue94cady




----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


Blue94cady said:


>


----------



## CE 707

so what up is there not going to be a woodland show again


----------



## 87cutty530

?????


----------



## 64Rag

From what i hear Woodland is still going to happen but not sure if Lowrider will be involved.


----------

